#ubuntu-br 2011-02-14
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem que estudar é muita vantagem , pois  é uma vez mesmo só auheauhea
<marvel> ja mais usarei windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  exato
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marvel:  show então
<MarceloVaz> eu uso windows =/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que o winff deve funcionar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas tu tem o repositório do mediuntu instalado ai
<marvel> winff ele e janela
<marvel> tem q facilitar aki pro pessoal de casa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que vai precisar , não sei como anda o ubuntu em relação a audio e video hoje
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas até 2010 precisava dele
<p0w3r> n usa o winff n, senao vc vai perder sua namorada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marvel:  tá loco , barbada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só criar um perfil nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bem barbada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é muito show o winff :D
<MarceloVaz> gui = grafhical user interace
<MarceloVaz> eita
<MarceloVaz> graphical *
<MarceloVaz> :D
<marvel> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz:  o sono pegando já auheuahueah
<marvel> blz
<MarceloVaz> nem foi burrice mesmo
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkk
<p0w3r> bom dizer isso tow saindo galera
<p0w3r> aula amanhã
<marvel> voçes sao muito boms obrigado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  blz, muito obrigado pelas dicas também
<marvel> obrigado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<p0w3r> abrç boa noite pra geral ae, parem de usar o computador senão vão envelecer cegos e com os dedos atrofiados
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  to ferrado então
<MarceloVaz> issuae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> desde que não fique brocha=acho que escreve assim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tá legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até vou ver
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é com x
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bro.xa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> s. f. Pincel grande e grosso para caiar, ou para pintura ordinária. Cfr. brocha. S. m. Indivíduo sexualmente impotente.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk
<MarceloVaz> iouehiueheuihoeuiheiu
<PingaR0x> alguem ai tem algum note  com i5?!
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: ficar broxa eh consequencia da vida
<MarceloVaz> meu avo com 65 anos
<MarceloVaz> engravidou uma vizinha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  espero que não da minha apesar que meu caso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nem mulher tenho mesmo aeuhaueah
<marvel> mas o winff nao tem como converte pro ipod ?
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou ferrado de qualquer jeito auheuahe
<MarceloVaz> a gente duvidava
<MarceloVaz> mas o filho tinha a cara dele
<MarceloVaz> n teve como negar
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: todo homem está fadado a ser corno e broxa um dia, isso eh fato ^^
<marvel> eu nunca serei corno
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: toda criança tem a kra enrugada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  mas tem que ter no minimo uma namorada para isto auheauheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<marvel> JAMAIS SEREI CORNO
<p0w3r> marvel: n conte com isso
<MarceloVaz> chifre é como consórcio
<MarceloVaz> um dia tu vai ser contemplado
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: geralment vc vira corno primeiro dps fica broxa, o nverso eh dificil mas possivel
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts p0w3r estou testando o treco do auto reply do pidgin no irc
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e nada de funcionar haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou fazendo algo errado kkkk
<p0w3r> lol
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: tu num tinha testado antes?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  não no irc
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só no msn
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que falta dizer que estou ausente
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W7: ja disse cara... =P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deve ser isto
<virtu> a tania sabe como fazer
<virtu> =P
<tania> o que que eu sei virtu? rsrsrsr tava fora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que inferno auheuaheua
<virtu> hehhe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não consigo usar o bagulho auheuahea
<virtu> ajudar o Cesar_Augusto_W7
<virtu> tem botao ON?
<virtu> vai pilha?
<virtu> =D
<tania> kkkk
<MarceloVaz> liga na luz ?
<MarceloVaz> sexta feira 5:45 da tarde
<MarceloVaz> usuário pra mim:
<MarceloVaz> minha calculadora não esta ligando
<MarceloVaz> eu:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> globo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> anderson silva
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mó comédia ele :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<MarceloVaz> parabens, vai ver se eu estou na esquina
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> pq todo usuário acha q o cara arruma qualquer coisa q ligue na luz ??
<tania> rrsrsrsr
<virtu> por isso que assistam The IT Crowd
<MarceloVaz> deu vontade de dizer
<MarceloVaz> ja tentou desligar e ligar de novo?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> éééé´
<tania> rsarsrs
<virtu> se ele falar qualquer coisa... desligar e ligar da tomada e tentar ligar novamente
<virtu> até funcionar
<MarceloVaz> esse mes esta complicado
<MarceloVaz> locaweb ferrada, eles estão ligando igual a formigas
<MarceloVaz> reclamando q nao recebem email do cliente xxx
<Ricardo__> marmelada
<Ricardo__> a luta
<MarceloVaz> kra vai ver, é RBL, é servidor sem reverso
<Ricardo__> imagina os nego q pagaram pra ir ver
<MarceloVaz> mas vai explicar isso pro usuário
<tania> engraçado que eles não sabem que o problema ĺa, só querem que vc resolva
<PingaR0x> alguem pode tentar me ajudar?! kkk preciso de ajuda...
<virtu> PingaR0x: é uma questao de sorte
<virtu> PingaR0x: antes de mais nada...
<MarceloVaz> tania nem fale
<virtu> PingaR0x: vc ja desligou e ligou novamente?
<MarceloVaz> e ainda querem pra ontem !!
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> rsrsrs
<MarceloVaz> tudo é urgente
<PingaR0x> antes de começar nao sou nenhum noob me viro mto bem com qualquer unix like
<MarceloVaz> vão morrer se o msn não entra
<MarceloVaz> =/
<virtu> massa... entao google
<tania> e não adianta falar que o problema é com os caras
<tania> vc que se vire
<PingaR0x> bem na verdade
<PingaR0x> querai saber se alguem ja tinah o notebook...
<PingaR0x> so isso
<PingaR0x> nao estou fazendo drama nenhum
<virtu> ahh bom
<PingaR0x> so qeu eu fui ignorado
<PingaR0x> alguem ai tem algum note  com i5?!
<virtu> tadinho
<MarceloVaz> minha mulher tem um i5
<PingaR0x> o dela tem 2 placa de video?
<virtu> o meu tem I e um 5
<MarceloVaz> 1 só
<virtu> o i entre o u e o o
<PingaR0x> bem se nao quer ajduar so falar tbm...
<virtu> 2 placa de video tche
<virtu> dual independente
<PingaR0x> um dell vostro 3300, 3500, 3700 t em
<PingaR0x> e o intel eh tido com primario
<PingaR0x> na hora de reconehcer
<PingaR0x> enfim
<Arch__> <PingaR0x> antes de começar nao sou nenhum noob me viro mto bem com qualquer unix like
<PingaR0x> arch__: eu so vim perguntar sobre o note nao pedir ajuda
<Arch__> num guenta uma semana com o netbsd xD
<Arch__> coloca na blacklist
<virtu> pq 2 placas de video? tu realmente necessita 2 placas de video?
<PingaR0x> na verdade ja vem assim
<PingaR0x> tbm nao sabia...
<MarceloVaz> a placa do note dela é melhor a minha do desktop
<MarceloVaz> =x
<virtu> putz
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: ta geral reclamando disso, pelo visto n ta funfando n, pelo q li soh com o povo do icq q o autorey ta funfando, nem eu sabia disso, pior q eu a muuuuito tempo atras jah usei e funfou, n sei q q aconteceu
<MarceloVaz> radeon x nao sei oq lá
<PingaR0x> arch__: para sua informação todos os driver excceto o da intel e da nvidia estão no blacklist
<PingaR0x> arch__: e so para constar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/658657 googlei e mto... so queria saber se alguem conseguiu contornar.
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 658657 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia 310M GPUs no longer supported. (dup-of: 643895)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 643895 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia propietary driver fails to load X with geforce 310M" [High,Confirmed]
<virtu> parece clichê de aeroporto: "com sua atenção passageiros do voo gol n. meia mole meia dura, seu voo já se encontra no pátio, mas devido a problemas técnicos o embarque mudou para o portão 15, por isso... CORRE NEGADA"
<tania> rsrsrsrs
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tania:  o treco de auto resposta do pidgin
<MarceloVaz> eu só viajo pela avianca
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> na avianca dai é uma espanhola falando portunhol
<MarceloVaz> pessoal é tudo fanho passando as instruções de voo
<MarceloVaz> lol
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas depois eu vejo , vou fazer outra coisa , depois eu vejo
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W7: desiste cara... melhor é tu mesmo digitar tua auto-mensagem
<virtu> exemplo: nao to, to comendo ruffles
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> virtu:  kkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> ou contrata um chines
<virtu> tb
<MarceloVaz> pagamentos em lammen
<virtu> mas tche
<virtu> la no uruguai
<virtu> tem umas fazendas em que familias de chineses trabalham
<virtu> trabalham com a terra... e dizem que o trabalho lá no uruguai é muito melhor que lá na china
<MarceloVaz> plantam lammen ?
<virtu> plantam legumes
<MarceloVaz> to ligado
<virtu> cuidam da organização, limpeza
<virtu> e nao reclamam cara
<virtu> ficam agradecidos ainda por cima
<MarceloVaz> imagino
<MarceloVaz> tenho um casal de amigos
<MarceloVaz> q esta na china
<virtu> pois tem casa, comida, salario e dignidade eles falam
<MarceloVaz> dizem q o interior, é desumano
<MarceloVaz> sem luz, saneamento, nda
<tania> Cezar_Augusto_W7 ainda quer saber sobre auto resposta?
<MarceloVaz> grandes centros é uma maravilha
<virtu> entao... Cesar_Augusto_W7 os cara vao te agradecer cara
<MarceloVaz> mas nos lugares tipo comunidades deles
<MarceloVaz> é 100 vezes pior que uma favela
<MarceloVaz> não descriminando.. somente uma comparação
<nqatsi> oi, alguém sabe se as placas ati radeon hd 5770 estão compatíveis comas versões mais novas do kernel?
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  opa
<nqatsi> os topicos que eu encontrei são de 2 anos atrás
<MarceloVaz> Stylles epa
<virtu> http://acidcow.com/flash/17322-amazing-time-lapse.html
<virtu> 2 anos atras eu creio que HOJE estejam compatíveis sim
<virtu> questão de 2 anos de tentativa devem ter conseguido
<nqatsi> uhum
<nqatsi> vo continuar olhando...
<nqatsi> foda que no site de hardware certificado da canonical essa placa n consta
<nqatsi> tem alguma lista oficial do kernel ou algo assim?
<virtu> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/161689-how-install-ati-radeon-hd-5770-driver.html
<nqatsi> no site tem o driver pra baixar
<nqatsi> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<nqatsi> na verdade nem é pra mim... to tentando ajudar alguém
<nqatsi> hehe
<nqatsi> alguém recomenda alguma boa placa de vídeo pra usar com o ubuntu?
<nqatsi> (pra quem ta montando um pc)
<barna> nqatsi, blz kra?
<virtu> trident 9440
<barna> nqatsi, eu to usando intel! 0 de problemas!
<nqatsi> barna, aé? que bom! qual o modelo da sua placa?
<nqatsi> virtu, vo procurar no google esse modelo ;)
<virtu> isto é la de 1995
<virtu> te contar que rodava de boa 1024x768x16
<barna> bem velinha! 945GM
<nqatsi> hehehe pode cre
<MarceloVaz> sis 640
<MarceloVaz> treisD massa
<MarceloVaz> age of mythology em tela cheia sem lag
<MarceloVaz> descolar a sujeira e ir dormir
<MarceloVaz> t+ pros que ficam
<jozenir> Alguém pode me ajudar na configuração de uma máquina com Ubuntu 10.10 instalado a ingressar no meu Dominio?
<jozenir> Já fiz várias configurações e nada
<jozenir> o Servidor tem o CentOS instalado
<marmadeoli> uma dúvida básica gente. Onde é a pasta cujo está localizado os códigos fontes dos programas no ubuntu?
<crimeboy> marmadeoli: nao existe tal pasta
<crimeboy> e cujo esta empregado de forma errada
<crimeboy> marmadeoli: os codigos no ubuntu sao todos compilados.
<marmadeoli> crimeboy: erro de digitação do português não conta
<marmadeoli> heheh
<marmadeoli> crimeboy: obrigado pelas duas informações
<xGrind> alguem usa hamachi?
<marmadeoli> crimeboy: e como a gente consegue os fontes de uma lib, programa, etc
<RxDx> alguem pode me ajudar?
<RxDx> meu nm-applet fica usando MTA memoria ram
<RxDx> com o tempo nao para de aumentar
<crimeboy> marmadeoli: no site oficial
<crimeboy> doprograma
<marmadeoli> beleza, já encontrei no meu computador
<marmadeoli> está em /usr/include
<robot7p> :)
<marverick> oi
<marverick> alguem ai ?
<robot7p> eu
<marverick> o/
<robot7p> vai dormir kk
<marverick> tava na outr sala la
<marverick> valeu pela dica
<marverick> kk
<marverick> ta cedo
<robot7p> eu to trabalhando aqui.. to meio ocupado
<robot7p> pois é.. muito cedo
<marverick> tranquilo
<marverick> baixando o blecktrack 4 aki
<marverick> vo tomar banho
<marverick> flw
<liberie> morning
<_starbuck> morning
<liberie> hummmmm starbucks here
<liberie> can i have a white chocolate mocha, venti size
<liberie> :)
<liberie> bom dia _starbuck
<hxod> Olá. estou com um problema com o apt-get... posso pedir ajuda aqui ou há algum canal próprio para isso? (:
<_starbuck> starbuck as in battlestar galactica, not that HORRIBLE coffee
<_starbuck> hxod, diga lá
<liberie> HORRIBLE coffee  hummmm.....
<hxod> Então, tentei instalar o cinelerra, deu problema (no fim nem precisei dele). Mas agora, não consigo mais usar o apt-get. Colo a saída do terminal aqui?
<liberie> did you ever tried McD coffee
<_starbuck> hxod, usa o paste
<_starbuck> !paste | hxod
<ubottu-br> hxod: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<hxod> Valeu! Vou já ver como funciona e colo aqui. Muuuuito obrigado pela atenção! (:
<_starbuck> :)
<_starbuck> hxod, é facinho :) vai no paste.ubuntu.com, cola o texto lá e cola aqui só o link que o site gerar
<_starbuck> :)
<_starbuck> liberie, yes, and that's real coffee :) impossible to compare to starbucks
<_starbuck> café do starbucks não é café, é agua de batata
<_starbuck> :)
<hxod> Então, só como exemplo, ao tentar instalar o filezilla tive o seguinte retorno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566878/
<_starbuck> nossa, que errado
<_starbuck> hxod, se vc fizer apt-get -f install, o que acontece?
<_starbuck> não sei se vai adiantar pq é pau no script do pacote....
<_starbuck> ô coisa errada
<hxod> Apareceu o mesmo erro.
<_starbuck> oh lord
<_starbuck> só um momento
<hxod> Quando dou o update ele dá o mesmo erro, aí fico um tempo refazendo o comando até que desaparece, como se tudo estivesse bem, mas ao fazer (por exemplo) apt-get upgrade, o erro volta.
<hxod> Só pra esclarecer estou com o UbuntuStudio 10.10
<_starbuck> hxod, esse erro é pq o pacote do cinelerra tá com um dos scripts de desinstalação dele quebrado
<_starbuck> vc vai ter que fazer uma coisa na mão
<_starbuck> qual editor de texto vc usa no console? vi, emacs, nano?
<hxod> vi ou nano
<_starbuck> ou vc não usa, usa gedit?
<_starbuck> beleza
<hxod> Gedit é muita dor de  cabeça :S
<_starbuck> então sudo vi /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hxod> to lá
<_starbuck> procura por cinelerra
<hxod> Achei
<_starbuck> tá vendo que cada pacote tem uma entrada enorme que é um "parágrafo", que começa com Package e termina com Homepage?
<hxod> status: deinstall ok half-installed
<_starbuck> hxod, primeiro, por desencargo de consciencia, sai dele e salva um backup desse arquivo, antes de mexer
<_starbuck> a solução é pra funcionar, mas vc sabe, shit happens
<hxod> Aha, ok
<hxod> Já
<_starbuck> salvou, agora volte pro arquivo e apague o "parágrafo" todo do cinelerra
<hxod> Belê
<hxod> Salvo?
<_starbuck> salva
<hxod> Pronto
<_starbuck> reza tres ave marias e tenta desinstalar de nov
<_starbuck> o
<hxod> Ahahaha
<hxod> Imposível encontrar o pacote!!!
<_starbuck> ótimo
<_starbuck> ou não
<hxod> ahaha
<_starbuck> mas tenta instalar qualquer coisa
<_starbuck> ah
<hxod> Eu atualizei e deu um erro aqui. Vou botar no paste
<_starbuck> tá
<_starbuck> atualizou o que?
<hxod> sudo apt-get update e voltou isso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566883/
<_starbuck> hm, isso é só um warning, e se vc apagou só a entrada do cinelerra do arquivo, isso ai não tem nada a ver
<hxod> Mas o filezilla foi instalado
<_starbuck> provavelmente já deveria estar aí
<hxod> Ahaha
<_starbuck> mesmo :)
<_starbuck> então o problema mesmo resolveu
<_starbuck> \o/
<hxod> Uuuuuuuuuuuhu!!!
<hxod> Cara, vou anotar isso no Zim: 1o mandamento
<_starbuck> Zim?
<hxod> É, depois que conheci o Zim nunca mais voltei pro tomboy ou algo que o valha.
<_starbuck> uia
<hxod> zim-wiki.org/
<_starbuck> instalando aqui
<hxod> Bom, o zim fica como meu presente de agradecimento. O programa é genial, cara ;)
<_starbuck> realmente!
<_starbuck> muito obrigada :)
<hxod> De nada! E muito obrigado pela ajuda... ainda são 5 e pouco da manhã, tenho mais umas 2 horas pra instalar e quebrar a cabeça com o Drupal, ehe. Valeu!
<_starbuck> por nada :)
<_starbuck> boa sorte
<hxod> Valeu ;)
<bino> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia
<mateus> galera, alguem sabe me dizer como instalo o gtk3 no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mateus> (bom dia)
<diego_> alguem ai?
<DeToNeS> Pessoal, eu posso trocar o usário e grupo de uma pasta em uma unidade formatada em ntfs!?
<ffr76> DetoneS,Sim
<DeToNeS> ffr76, ok brow! então como posso fazer isso! estou tentando chmod 777 pasta -R e chown www-data:www-data pasta -R
<DeToNeS> Oq estou fazendo de errrado!?
<ffr76> DetoneS,Pra q o -R >chmod 777 pasta
<DeToNeS> subpastas!?
<ffr76> DetoneS,Pra q o -R >chown grupo:usuario pasta
<OdidrepodnumbuS> bom dia
<ffr76> DetoneS,Pra q o -R >chown grupo:usuario ./*
<DeToNeS> vlw
<Stylles> opa..
<Stylles> Alguem de Manus..
<Stylles> Alguém de Manus
<ptl> almoço no starbuck?
<ptl> deve ser só junk food. Ou estou enganado?
<Cabrobra> Boa tarde pessoal!  Eu uso o Ubuntu 10.04.. e quero atualizar para o 10.10. Perco os arquivos salvo no meu HD? Em caso de sim.. como particiono ele para nao perder alguns arquivos importantes. Tipo, jogo para uma partiçao nova, e instalo na partiçao do sistema operacional.
<Arch__> não
<Cabrobra> Arch__:  Não perco meus dados?
<Arch__> não
<Arch__> Cabrobra, existe uma pequena chance de dar erro na atualização
<Arch__> aqui nunca aconteceu
<Arch__> mas sempre tem um sortudo que se fode xD
<Arch__> o recomendável é tu fazer um backup antes
<Cabrobra> kkkkkkkkkkk tenho medo de ser eu velho..
<Arch__> pra não correr nenhum risco
<Cabrobra> uso o gparted pra particionar?? Melhor nao? Tenho muito espaço livre..
<Arch__> é só uma precauçãozinha vagabunda
<Arch__> pode fazer atualização na fé mesmo ^^
<Cabrobra> ta valendo
<Arch__> só pra deixar claro
<Arch__> esses "problemas" normalmente são programas que antes funfavam
<Arch__> e aí mudou algo e deu merda
<Cabrobra> beleza..
<Cabrobra> meu SO ta dando umas travadas as vezes... nao sei o pq.. talvez uma atualizaçao que eu tenha feito.. enfim.. nunca deu.. e começou agora. Os aplicativos travam.. ficam inoperantes. Pode ser do Navegador, foi depois que eu instalei ele Minefield 4.0. Dae vou atualizar geral logo
<Arch__> ok
<Arch__> chipset intel ou sis?
<Cabrobra> Intel
<Cabrobra> ah.. é um cocozao que eu uso mais pra estudar e navegar
<Arch__> aqui já deu algumas travadas antigamente
<Arch__> com algumas atualizações do X melhorou
<Cabrobra> nao faço muita coisa nao.. é so MSN, Chat, internet, PDF e Br Offices
<mateus> galera, alguem sabe me dizer como instalo o gtk3 no ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Arch__> rlx ^^
<Arch__> mateus
<Arch__> usando o ppa do gtk3
<Arch__> só digitar no google que aparece fácil
<Cabrobra> Arch__: valeu ae parceiro.. vou almoçar e depois faço isso. Um abraço!
<Arch__> ok
<crimeboy> oe, alguem ta com xfce4.8?
<crimeboy> last release
<tania> oie :)
<tania> oie :)
<Giverny> tania, oi
<Giverny> :D
<tania> :)
<tania> vou amolar um pouquinho
<Giverny> ishi
<Giverny> tania, vai matar quem?!
<Giverny> :T
<tania> é seguro deixar um usuário no sudoers como ALL=(ALL)ALL?
<Stylles> tania:  muito seguro
<tania> ok
<tania> é que eu configurei o Ubuntu aqui como cliente numa rede Windows
<Stylles> tania:  depende do usario é claro
<tania> ai qdo loguei, não estava aceitado sudo
<Stylles> tania:  de onde voce é
<tania> Campos do Jordão/SP
<Giverny> tania, tem olha
<Giverny> tania, isso tem a ver diretamente com o privilégio
<Giverny> que você vai conceder a um user
<tania> não, o user sou eu mesma :)
<Giverny> tania, sem problemas
<tania> ;) thank u
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> Salev galera]
<xrafzZ> boa tarde
<rafzZ> estou com problema de aúdio no meu ubuntu 10.4
<rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<el> Tche, alguém sabe como faço para sincronizar os meus contatos do Nokia E62 com o Evolution
<rafzZ> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<el> ja procurei pelo gooogle todo
<rafzZ> alguém poderia me ajudar? estou tendo problemas com som no meu ubuntu 10.4
<danyel> e ai
<danyel> galera como configuro o interfaces no ubuntu
<danyel> /etc/network/interfaces
<Vanildo_Souto> LOGIN
<Tux-nader> e ai
<Tux-nader> pessoal blz
<Tux-nader> tem aguem ai
<Tux-nader> aguem tem umas regras de firewal de mascaramento
<Tux-nader> pra mim
<ZeeTron> tem mais gente que na virtual
<ZeeTron> xD
<Infernius[BR]> boa tarde a todos!
<Infernius[BR]> alguem sabe como verifico no PHP se o XML tá correto?
<ZeeTron> eu não sei
<ZeeTron> :)
<ZeeTron> hey Infernius[BR], eu não sei
<engemec> alguém anda usano o gkt-recordmydesktop e sem problemas com o vídeo. Tá meio complicado no meu notebook.
<damian> Boa tarde.  Quando tento instalar o Skype no Ubuntu 10.10 ele simplesmente abre a central de programas e quando clico em instalar diz instalando mas não faz nada. Isso acontece com todos os programas que baixei e que são .deb Alguém sabe como resolver?
<damian> alguém pode me ajudar com a central de programas que não quer funcionar?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> passadinha rapidex
<OdidrepodnumbuS> damian: chama o processo pelo alt+f2
<OdidrepodnumbuS> gnome é assim mesmo
 * OdidrepodnumbuS odeia gnome
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ou reinicia o pc 'rindo kkkkk'
<OdidrepodnumbuS> gnome :S
 * OdidrepodnumbuS KDE mais amigável :-D, ne atoa q kde é mais velho, mais experiencia
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Saindo - Curso de redes daki 1:25 XD ate amanha
<OdidrepodnumbuS> bye bye
<Ricardo__> olha ai a patty defensora do kde
<Ricardo__> eahahah
<damian>  com alt+f2 é a mesma coisa
<damian> já estou ficando com saudades do biglinux memo com a demora em atualizar
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Boa noite, alguém pode ajudar com HD e montagens?
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Qual arquivo editar?
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> estou usando o 10.10
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  opa
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  fala fera  o que precisa
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Stylles: Tenho partições do Win, três na verdade, somente duas desejo ter acesso por aqui automaticamente
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> E está montando auto todas
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  /etc/fstab
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  nano /etc/fstab
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Pois este arq até abri, mas n tem referência às partições ntfs
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  o que tem nele..
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> um momento
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Stylles: Parece loucura, ontem n tinha, agora tem as referências
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> será q abri um fstab de outro local..
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Stylles: Enfim, agora preciso saber o que fazer para auterar o auto da inicialização
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Stylles: Comentei as linhas das partições que n quero q apareça, é só isso mesmo?
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Alguém poderia informar qual comando faz atualizar as partições montadas, após edição do fstab?
<Ricardo__> reboot
<Ricardo__> esse é o comando
<Ricardo__> ehhe
<omelete> Jorge_Ctba_Pr,  mount -a
<omelete> sudo antes
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> omelete: Opa, obrigado, fiz este, mas não desmontou os que n quero mais!
<Ricardo__> eu edito e do reboot ate pra ver se funcionou o fstab
<omelete> umount dispositivo, proximo reboot vc verifica
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Pessoal, após instalação nova, algum repositório devo adicionar?
<Stylles> Jorge_Ctba_Pr:  fou nesta que tb moro em ctb
<Stylles> e ta uma chuva
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Stylles: Falou, boa sorte
<Known_problems> dica de programa para recuperacao de arquivos, principalmente de imagens em pen-driver?
<ruffleS> Known_problems, foremost
<ruffleS> Known_problems, mas não ensina pra ninguém, tá? iauhiahu
<Known_problems> ruffleS, valeu, to tentando agora com PhotoRec
<tania1> bnoa noite para todos :)
<ruffleS> boa noite tania
<ViniciusFeitosa> boa noite tania
<tania1> oi rufflesS
<tania1> oie  ViniciusFeitosa
<tania1> já estava imaginando que a galera tinha saído pra tomar café :P
<oicram> Salve Galera
<oicram> To precisando de uma dica
<oicram> Salve Galera
<oicram> Algume software para conversao de video no linux
<ruffleS> oicram, ffmpeg
<ruffleS> oicram, winff
<ruffleS> etc...
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, grande peregrino
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, boa noite. Grande é meu PAI eu sou pequenino! ^^
<Dodogo> Olá pessoal,
<Dodogo> tem alguém que entendi de Conky e teria a boa vontade de me ajudar a instalar este aqui http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky_orange?content=137503&PHPSESSID=10e2bedd140347bde439af5fc42f95bc
<Dodogo> :) ?
<ruif13> olá tudo bem?, alguem tem problemas com a parte grafica do ubuntu?, é que tou a ter problemas de definição do tipo de letra fica tudo termido e no wallpaper tambem
<ruif13> alguem ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-15
<kuantum> Boa noite pessoal
<kuantum> gostaria que me ajudasse a executar isso:
<kuantum> ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64 (1).run
<kuantum> Não tenho ideia de como executar
<omelete> ./ati...
<kuantum> omelete popde me explicar , sou novato
<ruif13> sudo sh ./ati-
<ruif13> ou sudo ./ati
<kuantum> vou tentar
<ruif13> isso é pra isntalar o driver da ati
<ruif13> mas tens k fazer isso com o gdm
<ruif13> stop
<ruif13> depois chama o driver
<ruif13> e instala
<ruif13> e faz gdm start
<kuantum> Pessoal sou novato,
<kuantum> :/
<ruif13> per
<ruif13> pera k vou arranjar as infos
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2139
<ruif13> kuantum primeiro faz sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<virtu> e ae cambada
<ruif13> depois executa o sudo ./ati....
<ruif13> e depois de tudo
<ruif13>    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ruif13> tá feito
<tania_> oi virtu :)
<virtu> oi srta tania_
<virtu> bom?
<tania_> baum tb :)
<virtu> ki bommm
<virtu> =P
<kuantum> ruif13
<kuantum> simplesmente fudeu
<kuantum> tive que reinicia
<ruif13> ?
<ruif13> nao deu?
<kuantum> travo tudo e so apareceu uma barrinha piscando
<kuantum> :/
<ruif13> hum
<ruif13> estranho
<kuantum> Eu baixei o driver da ati no Baixaki, eles diseram que era automatico
<ruif13> pega esse link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kuantum> ruif13 como disse sou novato nessas coisa
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2246
<kuantum> peregrinator_six não achei o que eu queria
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, e o que vc quer afinal...?!
<kuantum> instala isso ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64 (1).run
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2562
<kuantum> peregrinator_six mais naquele artigo vou precisar baixar tudo de novo
<kuantum> so queria executa .run :/
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, qual a sua VGA...?!
<kuantum> ATI
<peregrinator_six> perguntei a informação tecnica, e não grife...
<kuantum> hehe sou novato na area
<kuantum> mais minha placa é ati radeon HD3200
<peregrinator_six> e pra que vc quer o driver...?!
<kuantum> formatei e tirei o windows 7 de vez , so que sempre tento usar os ultimos programas disponiveis
<kuantum> ae nao instalei o testado pelo ubuntu
<kuantum> driver testado*
<omelete> hd3200 aqui tb funcionando bem
<peregrinator_six> só por isso rapaz...?!
<kuantum> uhum
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, quer saber...
<kuantum> :/
<kuantum> fala
<peregrinator_six> eu uso o driver open source, pois o propietario me deu problemas aqui e não tenho nada do que reclamar!
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, minha VGA é ATI Hadeon 4350 de 256 Megas
<kuantum> :(
<furadordesys> boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> Compiz com os extras ativos!
<peregrinator_six> boa noite.
<kuantum> é que baixei 120mb so de driver da ati pra instala , esperando que melhorasse mais ainda a radeon
<kuantum> e minha net é lenta
<kuantum> entao perdi tempo
<peregrinator_six> kuantum, não perdeu, só vai ter que procurar mais...
<peregrinator_six> tem a resposta já até vi, mas não lembro aonde...
<kuantum> No site do Baixaki eles falaram que a execução é automatica :/
<peregrinator_six> mentira, dessa forma ai nunca foi automatica...
<kuantum> auhsuahsuahs
<kuantum> que facil
<ricardix> Amigos, alguem sabe qual aplicativo do linux eu posso abrir arquivos da extensao .cdr?
<kuantum> Independente da distribuição de Linux que você usa, o ATI Catalyst pode ser instalado com um duplo clique. Se isso não for possível, vá até as propriedades do arquivo (botão direito do mouse > Propriedades) e na guia “Permissões” habilite a função para executá-lo como programa.
<kuantum> Leia mais no Baixaki: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ati-catalyst.htm#ixzz1Dz29wtUU
<kuantum> boa noite #fuii
<virtu> internet banking é phoda
<ruffleS> pessoal quem estiver a fim de um bate papo offtopic #linux4fun
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Channel low level #linux4fun
<jose> alguém sabe como posso deixar as notas do tomboy em tela cheia?
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite galerinha :)
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, salve meu mano. :)
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Mas uam noite aki no IRC
<samuel_mesq> uma* ja começei errar logo cedo kkkkk
 * peregrinator_six RSRSRSRRS...
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: nossa já ta tarde tenoh que acordar cedo amanhã
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, bom dia.
<samuel_mesq> apresentar-me-ei (espero ter escrito corretamente) para decidir meu futuro perante as forças armadas
<peregrinator_six> uai... 0o
 * peregrinator_six tomos lascados... :P UAHSUAHSUAHSAUHSAUHSH
<samuel_mesq> kkkkk espero ir pro ataque, sou pessimo na defesa
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: preocupa nçao treinei muito nos FPS
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkk
<doncabron> ae tou querendo montar um servidor de web cam
<doncabron> alguem tem uma dica ai?
<doncabron> como q eu faço isso?
<sandrossv> Boa noite!
<barna> doncabron, no justtv num rola?
<doncabron> barna: eh o seguinte
<barna> *junstin.tv!
<doncabron> eu tenho um estudio de musica
<doncabron> e gostaria de colocar esses loucos que ensaiam aqui online entendeu
<doncabron> tenho uma web cam um comp com 10.10 e eh so pra fazer teste, se a ideia funcionar eu melhoro
<barna> doncabron, eu acho q rola de fazer isso no justin.tv! tinha ligo algo assim 1 vez!
<doncabron> cadastrei la, tou fazendo o teste aqui
<doncabron> valeu
<barna> doncabron, d nada!
<barna> vou compilar o driver da minha webcam e tenta tb!
<barna> era 1 coisa q eu tava pra fazer a um tempão......
<virtu> sem sono é fogo
<virtu> =(
<Pskol> zzz
<virtu> é
<virtu> zzz2
<Giverny> Pskol, dormir fio
<virtu> pra dormir: http://www.solopianoradio.com/
<Pskol> heheh
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> o cron não funciona
<roger_SP> Primeira vez que uso IRC
<Pskol> perdeu a virgindade entao
<roger_SP> hehehe
<roger_SP> estou migrando para o Ubuntu...
<roger_SP> ?
<tania> bem vindo roger_SP :)
<root_lol> n recebi bem vindo
<ffr76> alguem trabalha com imagem no GIMP???
<mr> bom dia! queridos sou iniciante de linux e tenho probelmas para mexer no meu xorg. meu note detecta q tenho q fazer a configuração (não sei eh esse o termo certo) mas detectou q tenho q fazer manualmente, entrei no site do ubuntu forun e estou tentando seguir os procedimentos, mas dá essa informação
<mr> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/OLDxorg.conf
<mr> cp: impossível obter estado de `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<mr> ** (gdm-binary:2244): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<mr> ** (gdm-binary:2244): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<_starbuck> mr, isso acontece pq o ubuntu não tem maix Xorg.conf hoje em dia
<_starbuck> vc tem que criar
<mr> hummm e como faço para criar starbuck?
<_starbuck> mr, isso ai que vc esta fazendo é copiar o antigo pra guardar uma cópia caso de errado o que vc mexer
<_starbuck> mas como não tem antigo, vc pode ir pro proximo passo que é alterar o arquivo
<_starbuck> o que vem depois?
<_starbuck> quando vc abre um arquivo que não existe, mexe e salva, ele cria
<mr> só apareceu isso, já é a 8 vez q instalo pois qdo eu reinicio com note a tela fica xiada
<_starbuck> quero dizer, vc quer mexer no xorg pra que?
<mr> depis de mta pequisa foi q descobri q a placa intel e ati não é compatível a versão 10.4
<_starbuck> intel
<_starbuck> intel acho que funciona sim, dificil não funcionar
<_starbuck> ati que é mais problematico
<_starbuck> mr, no livecd funciona?
<mr> aki no meu note gráficos são ati e placa intel
<_starbuck> tem duas placas de video no seu note?
<_starbuck> é um macbook pro?
<mr> eu estava kerendo até deletar esse x, mas se eu fizer vai melar tudo né
<_starbuck> vai sim
<_starbuck> que note é o seu
<_starbuck> ?
<mr> não sei... pq como lhe falei sou super leigo, to super perdido. o meu note é toshiba satellite a-135
<_starbuck> deixa ver aqui
<_starbuck> só um momento
<mr> já entrei fórum inglês, mas nada... vive falando desse tal xorg, x até cheguei a xeretar no sabayon, mas quase pirei
<_starbuck> perai
<mr> ok
<_starbuck> mr, é esse aqui seu note? http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3528&review=Toshiba+A135
<mr> correto ísso msm
<_starbuck> mr, então, a placa de video dele é intel
<_starbuck> não tem ati
<mr> mas o meu aki tem um adesivo do lado esquero graphfics by ati
<mr> não tem como eu detectar aki no terminal ae mando pra vc os componentes
<_starbuck> ué, então não é esse note do link
<_starbuck> tem sim, só um momento
<_starbuck> mr, faz assim, abre um terminal, dá um lspci, depois um lsusb, e cola o resultado dos dois em paste.ubuntu.com
<_starbuck> ai cola o link aqui pra mim, por favor
<mr> dá dando erro no paste, olha a mensagem: An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<mr> não existe outro link para enviar?
<_starbuck> meu Deus
<_starbuck> perai
<_starbuck> mr, quando falar comigo, coloca o nick na mensagem senão não vejo, por favor :)
<taranto> Olá pessoal!
<ViniciusFeitosa> olá taranto
<kesthe> minha placa nao detecta nvidia !!!!!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, 0o mas placa não é pra detectar mesmo não quem detectar é a bios e o SO
<kesthe> esta tudo intalado alguem sabe aluguna coisa do que esta acontecendo?
<kesthe> efeitos 3d nao funcionan nem a pau !!!! ubuntu 10.10
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, qual tua placa de video?
<kesthe> a cara e velinha rsrsrsr
<kesthe>  pode ser intel?
<kesthe> no big linux funcionaba
<kesthe> so que no  conseguia entrar no banco
<kesthe> eu clico em drives adicionais e nao aparece nada!!!!
<kesthe> como se faz para ver qual é  a placa de video?
<rafaelsoaresbr> kesthe, lspci
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, abre um terminal entra com o comando lspci e procura pela linha que tenha VGA Controler
<kesthe> ta vou fazer...
<rafaelsoaresbr> kesthe, lspci | grep VGA
<kesthe> intel corporation 82845G /gl
<kesthe> pode ser essa?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, rapaz se não me engano tem um problema mesmo do compiz com esse modelo da intel
<kesthe> cara ja fiz de tudo ta bom nao esquenta ja ta na hora de comprar uma cpu nova
<kesthe> o que eu achei de extranho es que no biglinux funcionava tudo lo mas bein
<rafaelsoaresbr> kesthe, o que está acontecendo? resolução incorreta?
<kesthe> nao simplemente nao faz nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, e ae man?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rafaelsoaresbr, ele tem uma placa de video 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]
<marmadeoli> Qual programa usamos para descompactar arquivos *.rar no linux?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> nessa placa o compiz não funciona pelo menos no ubuntu
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> marlop, p7zip gzip rar unrar
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, boa tarde.
<kesthe> sim ? bom esta bom obrigado .
<kesthe>  vou continuar asim mesmo no ubuntu!!!!
<kesthe>  para o xp nao volto nunca mais!!!!
<kesthe> e me diz pode ter algum programa pronto que ative o 3d ? para ubuntu que seja similar ao biglinux?
<kesthe> ou algo parecido?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, no ubuntu o 3D ja vem ativo...mas a tua placa de video da alguns problemas usando o 3D então o ubuntu bloqueia ela pra não usar os efeitos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, e eu não conheço nenhuma solução simples pra resolver isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, so vi resposta pra isso em forums em ingles com soluções complexas de alter arquivos muito importantes do sistema...que pelo jeito voce não tem ainda experiencia pra fazer isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, seria meio arriscado a danificar o sistema tentar mexer nisso....não tem um programa que instale e pronto funcione
<kesthe> ta bom
<kesthe>  fico asim
<kesthe>  nao, nao entendo muito do linux
<kesthe>  mais assim mesmo estou gostando dele!!!!!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kesthe, tu ta usando o ubuntu 10.10??
<ffr76> krimfabiano
<kesthe>  e vou continuar com o ubuntu consegui fazer funcionar tudo por aqui ate a impressora , webcam e o banco esta optimo, obrigado !!!!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe dizer q erro é esse quando ligo o computer: "cmos checksum errors - default loaded"?
<rogerio> boa tarde, o flash parou de funcionar ja desistalei mas nada de funcionar, alguém tem uma dica?
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,erro de cmos de um defalut
<SuBmUnDo> ffr76, tem ideia de como resolve isso?
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,entra na bios
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,reinicia e aperte "F8" ou DEL ao inicializar
<SuBmUnDo> ffr76, se continuar o problema é possivel que seja erro na placa-mae?
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,:>(
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,ja entrou??de um default
<SuBmUnDo> ja fiz isso
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,resolveu?
<SuBmUnDo> ja troquei a pilha
<SuBmUnDo> e nada resolveu
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,veja os cabos!!!
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,sem pilha ligado na energia funciona?
<SuBmUnDo> nao
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,vc tem q levar a uma autorizada
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<SuBmUnDo> valeu
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,ou tb pode zerar a cmos
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,Ja tentou?
<SuBmUnDo> tambem hehehehee
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,vc tem q levar a uma autorizada
<SuBmUnDo> a placa-mae é uma gigabyte ga-vm800pmc
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,tenta sem disco so com dvd e cd linux ubuntu 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar aqui volto depois valeu
<ffr76> SuBmUnDo,inicializa pelo dvd
<ffr76> 15:59] [] Observe-Martinp23 [Global] Observe Oi pessoal! Como você vai ter notado, acabamos de perder cerca de metade da rede devido a problemas de hub. Estamos tentando reunir o que nós podemos! Obrigado pela sua paciência.
<italocura>  /msg NickServ identify
<ffr76> italocura,/msg NickServ identify usuario senha !!!
<flawin> Alguém conhece um programa similar ao Paint do Windows?
<_starbuck> flawin, tem um que chama tuxpaint
<flawin> _starbuck: Valeu!
<flawin> Gente, qual o melhor programa irc na opinião de vocês?
<_starbuck> flawin, :)
<_starbuck> flawin, eu uso xchat
<_starbuck> acho bem integrado com o gnome do ubuntu
<flawin> _starbuck, eu também..
<flawin> Mas deve ter um melhor, eu acho..
<flawin> Estou baixando o chatzilla..
<ffr76> flawin,eu gosto Konverdation
<ffr76> flawin,igual Paint windows e o editor desenho gnome paint
<flawin> ffr76, vou conferir..
<flawin> hummm..
<flawin> ffr76, cara, valeu!
<flawin> era exatamente isso que eu estava procurando.
<flawin> ele é bem similar ao paint da MS
<tania> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<tania> boa tarde :)
<tania> I need help, please ...
<nT4BR> boa tarde galera
<nT4BR> alguém ai programa em php no linux?
<nT4BR> ninguem aew?
<nT4BR> galera
<nT4BR> alguem aew sabe configurar vhosts no apache?
<gustavo> boa noite pessoal!
<gustavo> tô com problema de bug no meu note
<gustavo> a placa é ATI
<gustavo> eu instalei pelo live cd, depois de muitas tentativas
<gustavo> instalando normalmente , digo deixando o cd fazer tudo e eu só teclando enter
<gustavo> sempre q qdo reinicio o computador, ou ligo no outro dia a tela entra em pane
<gustavo> ae pesquisando descobri q minha placa de video é antiga para ubuntu 10.10
<gustavo> resolvi então instalar + uma vez o cd mas colokei para instalar pelo f6 e o modo monoset, se não me engano
<gustavo> mas eu gostaria de saber se só fazendo a mudança no modo (f6) já estarei sanado do problema do bug
<gustavo> alguém por gentileza poderia me ajudar
<bemlindo> boa noite a todos ubunteiros
<gustavo> mais uma coisa: percebi q o mouse usb tá atrasando para executar
<bemlindo> galera to com um probleminha. nao sei o que aconteceu mais quando vou em locais e clico em qualquer pasta ele abre o reprodutor de filmes
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar com esse problema?
<bemlindo> galera to com um probleminha. nao sei o que aconteceu mais quando vou em locais e clico em qualquer pasta ele abre o reprodutor de filmes
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar com esse problema?
<lfforman> boa noite
<lfforman> eu estou com um servidor de impressão dlink dpr-1061 com uma impressora multifuncional (hp-psc2410) e queria usar o fax e o scanner pela rede mas ainda não descobri como alguem pode dar uma força?
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<samuel_mesq> Ajuda com decissão pessoal aki o/ >> a algum programador na sala ?
<samuel_mesq> nenhum ?
<lfforman> não sou programador mas trabalho em TI a 30 anos se quiser colocar a pergunta quem sabe não dou alguma ajuda
<samuel_mesq> é que eu queria uma ajuda ...
<samuel_mesq> to querendo ser programador
<samuel_mesq> mas nem sei por onde começar
<samuel_mesq> ja fiz curso tecnico
<samuel_mesq> mas mesmo assim ...
<lfforman> bom  voce fez curso de que?
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, fala ai, sou senior em delphi e junior em vb
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, qual sua duvida?
<samuel_mesq> Tecnico em informatica, aprendi .Net um pouo
<samuel_mesq> pouco*
<samuel_mesq> mas tipo
<samuel_mesq> eu to aki com umas apostilas de python
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, qual sua duvida
<samuel_mesq> como me tornar um programador =D simples
<samuel_mesq> k
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, facul
<FredGeek> só na facul vc vai compreender todos os conceitos. por + q estude matérias isoladas, faculdade ainda é o melhor caminho
<lfforman> voce trabalha com algo de ti?
<samuel_mesq> Ciencias ?
<samuel_mesq> Eu tenho 17 anos *_*
<lfforman> ahhh
<samuel_mesq> tendeu
<samuel_mesq> minhas duvidas
<samuel_mesq> comecei na informatica com 15
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, ciencias da computação, é pra trabalhar com baixo nível, com mta matemática.
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, tente sistemas de informação
<FredGeek> ou análise de sistemas
<samuel_mesq> hmm sistemas abriu aki na FATEC
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, entao
<lfforman> cara programação é como aprender a falar outra lingua, começa devagar e vai desenvolvendo
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, começou na idade normal 15 anos. mas tem gente q na sua idade já fazia sites dinámicos etc etc
<lfforman> a FATEC e Faculdade vão ajudar bastante
<samuel_mesq> então =/
<samuel_mesq> a primeira coisa q aprendi realmente foi HTML e CSS
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, faz facul, cursinho n vale nada no mercado de trabalho
<samuel_mesq> PHP .NEt só sei o basico
<FredGeek> html e css não sou linguagens de programação
<samuel_mesq> valew FredGeek
<samuel_mesq> eu sei
<samuel_mesq> disso
<FredGeek> php é mto diferente de .net
<FredGeek> .net se compara com java EE
<samuel_mesq> eu sei kkkk
<samuel_mesq> eu não sou tão noob
<FredGeek> vc sabe oq é java?
<samuel_mesq> eu leu bastante artigos
<samuel_mesq> sim sim
<FredGeek> e javaEE?
<samuel_mesq> sim tbm sei
<FredGeek> sabe orientação a objetos?
<samuel_mesq> C++ C# conheço varias linguagens mas não sei programar nelas
<samuel_mesq> OOP
<FredGeek> c# n tem nada a ver com c++
<samuel_mesq> é tudo vindo do C =D
<samuel_mesq> se não fosse o C teriamos OBOL PASAL
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, nada disso. C# só tem a sintaxe parecido com c++
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> então eu irei fazer faculdade =D
<lfforman> cara o google é seu amigo, procura alguns programas simples para aprender e vai escrevendo o programa
<lfforman> tipo tutorial
<FredGeek> no mercado de trabalho, cursinho n vale NADA. o negócio é o canudo. o resto é resto
<samuel_mesq> FredGeek: eu tava lendo uns artigos sobre Ruby e RAils, agora to lendo uns sobre Python mas sempre tive interrese em C++
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, vc tem q estudar oq tem mercado. c++ n vai arrumar emprego facil n. vc tem q ser pelo menos pleno
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai usa o vnstat ?
<samuel_mesq> hmmm
<MarceloVaz> queria saber se dá pra logar em uma porta especifica
<MarceloVaz> mas como ele se baseia direto no kernel pra pegar IN / OUT
<MarceloVaz> acredito q não de não..
<FredGeek> oq o mercado+ precisa hj em dia: abap, java EE. .net, php..... coloquei na ordem de qm ganhar + pra qm ganha menos, NA MEDIA
<samuel_mesq> FredGeek: kkkk
<lfforman> o FredGeek tem razão na lista dele
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, abap vc só entra com QI, senão nem começa
<FredGeek> sem contar o inglês fluente
<samuel_mesq> kk o meu QI é de 128 serve ?
<samuel_mesq> droga ingles FAIL
<lfforman> cara para ser programador tem que ter ingles tecnico no minimo
<lfforman> e abap o curso custa cara pacas ou arruma alguem para pagar para voce
<lfforman> tipo emprego
<samuel_mesq> eu tenho tecnico o/
<FredGeek> o curso é caro, mas só a academia n adianta
<samuel_mesq> lfforman: emprego sempre é bom
<samuel_mesq> obg por estarem tirando minhas duvidas
<FredGeek> eu tenho curso de abap. pergunta se arrumei alguma coisa. porra nenhuma
<FredGeek> abap/4
<MarceloVaz> delphi comanda :D
<FredGeek> delphi ja morreu
<MarceloVaz> 90 % dos ERPS q conheço
<lfforman> se não entrar numa consultoria de implantação de SAP, esqueçe
<MarceloVaz> ou são delphi ou são visual fox pro
<samuel_mesq> delphi num é a linguagem que ia dar a pane do ano 2000 ?
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, nunca ouvi falar nisso
<samuel_mesq> nossa :O
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, vc precisa de facul mesmo, seus conceitos não tem nexo
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkkk
<lfforman> pq voces estão discutindo linguagens de programação que só funcionam no ruindows aqui?
<FredGeek> lfforman, java não funciona só no windows, e nem c#
<FredGeek> ja ouviu falar no mono?
<lfforman> eu tava falando de delphi
<lfforman> vb
<samuel_mesq> vc não sabe daquela historia que a 00:00 do dia 31 do 12 de 1999 todos os servidores iriam pifar por um erro no calendario do delphi
<lfforman> .net
<FredGeek> samuel_mesq, isso era em BIOS antiga, n tem nada a ver com linguagem de programação, acorda
<samuel_mesq> e python o que vcs tem a falar ... ?
<samuel_mesq> FredGeek: foi so um comentário ¬¬
<FredGeek> ker coisa nova? aprende ruby. mas mesmo assim o mercado é pequeno
<lfforman> bom eu trabalhei nessa epoca e o bug do milenio deu muito dinheiro para consultorias
<samuel_mesq> eu li sobre jpa
<MarceloVaz> ruby é massa
<samuel_mesq> lfforman: ai alguem que conheci a historia
<samuel_mesq> ruby é simples =D
<MarceloVaz> sim
<FredGeek> falou galera, cansei de papo noob
<FredGeek> t+
<MarceloVaz> tenho um conhecido q trampa com ruby
<lfforman> neguinho viu de formulario a programa em basic
<MarceloVaz> sai muita coisa legal
<lfforman> ruby é uma lingugem interessante e promete bastante, mas o mercado é muito restrito
<samuel_mesq> mas entre ruby e python ?
<MarceloVaz> eu vejo mais futuro no ruby
<lfforman> o mercado dos dois é pequeno
<lfforman> mas tem muita coisa em python
<MarceloVaz> desenvolver nas nuvens, para usuários das nuvens é o mercado no futuro
<samuel_mesq> aham
<samuel_mesq> Cloud programming o nome disso neh
<samuel_mesq> ja tem bastante
<samuel_mesq> quem conhece o aviary ?
<MarceloVaz> ainda não é o esperado
<MarceloVaz> mas tem bastante gente aderindo a brincadeira
<MarceloVaz> a microsoft vai adiar mais um tempo as migrações e talz
<MarceloVaz> devido ao remote app do 2008
<samuel_mesq> então resumindo, precisso fazer faculdade pra aprender os conceitos ... e depois me especializar nas linguagens hmmm
<MarceloVaz> e pior q o negocio funciona bem
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> mas voltando a minha pergunta
<MarceloVaz> alguem usa o vnstat ?
<samuel_mesq> Valew pela ajuda ae
<samuel_mesq> vou saindo
<giano> galera tenho um netbook cpu atom 1.6 1GB ram com ubuntu 10.04 versão desktop odeio o unity) só que ta meio lento alguem tem uma dica para melhorar o desenpenho
<giano> alguém?
<giano>  galera tenho um netbook cpu atom 1.6 1GB ram com ubuntu 10.04 versão desktop odeio o unity) só que ta meio lento alguem tem uma dica para melhorar o desenpenho
<giano>  peregrinator_six    tenho um netbook cpu atom 1.6 1GB ram com ubuntu 10.04 versão desktop odeio o unity) só que ta meio lento alguem tem uma dica para melhorar o desenpenho
<peregrinator_six> giano, boa noite. Tenta uma interface mais leve...
<rafaelsoaresbr> giano, vai no menu Sistema -> Preferências -> Aplicativos de sessão e desabilita alguns programas
<rafaelsoaresbr> giano, no menu Sistema -> Preferencias -> Aparencia tabém marca a opção nenhum efeito visual
<giano>  peregrinator_six cara ja tentei o xubuntu e o lubuntu mais ficou a mesma coisa pensei em recompilar o kernel mas o driver da minha wireless só funciona no 2.32.24 e fiquei com medo de mexer e fude com tudo
<peregrinator_six> um..
<giano> rafaelsoaresbr ja fiz isso valeu
<peregrinator_six> giano, vc tem preferencia de distro ou quer mais usar o seu pc...?!
<MarceloVaz> http://forums.humdi.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=409
<MarceloVaz> respondida minha pergunta
<giano> meu to pensando em mete um debia mas ai que ta entra o problema do driver da bendita ou maldita wireless 3DSP não achei driver pro squezee se alguem souber
<MarceloVaz> =/
<rafaelsoaresbr> giano, eu demarquei a Área de trabalho remota, a Assistência Visual, Gerenciador Bluetooth, Ubuntu One, Verificar por novos drivers, Notificação de atualizações
<giano> rafaelsoaresbr ja fiz isso
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, pelo que ele tá falando é necessário mais qu eisso...
<giano> peregrinator_six não tenho muita preferencia não só que minha wireless tem que funcionar pois comprei o netbook por causa disso aqui na minha cidade tem bastante rede publica e posso acessar a internet nos parques
<gustavo_> amigos preciso urgentemente da ajuda de vcs
<gustavo_> eu estou seguindo um tutorial no vol mas como sou leigo ainda em linux eu não estou entendo um procedimento q o rapaz está informando
<gustavo_> alguém poderia me ajudar
<rafaelsoaresbr> giano, o debian provavelmente não vem com os drivers, mas eu nunca usei o squeeze, só o velho lenny
<gustavo_> www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Resolvendo-problema-de-graficos-e-instalando-o-Ubuntu-10.04
<gustavo_> por favor me ajudem eu não estou entendo qudo ele fala para editar o arquivo
<gustavo_> esse arquivo tem q ser pelo terminal?
<peregrinator_six> giano, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<giano> rafaelsoaresbr o ubuntu tambem não vem com o driver e não sei se existe para debiam a placa é uma 3DSP
<rafaelsoaresbr> giano, voce instalou  driver na unha? entao talvez valha pro debian tambem
<gustavo_> www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Resolvendo-problema-de-graficos-e-instalando-o-Ubuntu-10.04
<giano> peregrinator_six eu conheço o slitaz esse sim é leve ja usei em um desktop antigo vou tentar e ver se consigo botar a wireless pra funcionar
<gustavo_> eu precisava editar esse arquivo aki ó: /etc/default/grub
<gustavo_> eu só coloco ele no terminal ou tem algum comando para ativar ele?
<rafaelsoaresbr> gustavo_, pressiona <Alt>+<F2> e digita "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<giano> <gustavo_> porque vc esta seguindo este tutorial? o pc não esta iniciando?
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six , compartilhando.. www.favorit.com.br/status , vai no link do rodapé e bom proveito :D mamão com acúcar de instalar
<gustavo_> giano, problema com a merda da placa ATI
<gustavo_> conflito dos bravos viu gianooo
<giano> <gustavo_> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<giano> viu meu sei dum tutorial melhor vou ver se acho pois eu tinha uma placa ati é ubuntu 10.04?
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz,  1º boa noite. 2º pra que eu quero isso mesmo...?!
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six sei la, se n serve pra vc passe a diante quando alguem perguntar sobre algo do tipo
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<gustavo_> giano... não é 10.04 é 10.10
<gustavo_> mas o problema deu no em ambos
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, algo do tipo o que...?! Ainda não entendi coisa nenhuma do que é isso... :S
<gustavo_> tenho os 2 cds
<gustavo_> e nos dois a porcaria da placa trava
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six ele captura e vai gerando grafico do consumo de "internet" gerado pela "ethernet" do servidor/maquina xxx
<giano>  <gustavo_> vc não consegui nem instalar o ubuntu?
<gustavo_> giano consigo instalar q é uma blz
<gustavo_> roda perfeitoooo
<gustavo_> mas parece uma coisa
<gustavo_> e o note ficar frio, depois de ficar mto tempo ligado e e esquentar
<gustavo_> a merda não pega
<gustavo_> e eu precisando estudar e passar meus resumos a limpo agora to aki tentando de qq forma salvar
<gustavo_> to mto cansado... ati dá uma baita dor de cabeça
<gustavo_> eu consigo instalar tudo
<giano> <gustavo_> mas isto é problema de super aquecimento isto é hardware e não o ubuntu vc não vai resolver com nenhum tutorial
<gustavo_> perae giano quero falar com vc
<gustavo_> vou so reiniciar aki
<gustavo_> e ae explico melhor pra ti
<giano> vc precisa de um cooler melhor ou algo do tipo que não deixa a maquina esquentar muito
<giano> peregrinator_six o slitaz usa pacotes deb, rpm ou tgz?
<giano> sabes?
<peregrinator_six> não, da um pulo lá na comu...
<peregrinator_six> e no viva o linux...
<MarceloVaz> nunca usei o slitaz
<MarceloVaz> é bão ?
<giano> tenho preferencia não pela distro mas o tipo de empacotamento sim
<omelete> usei uma vez virtual
<omelete> tinha um tal de tazpkg pra usar
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<Ricardo__> tem distro no linux q nego nem ouviu falar
<Ricardo__> sao mtas opcoes
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> eu cai no debian e não vi mais nada
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Ricardo__> na real o empacotamento ja define
<Ricardo__> quase tudo
<Ricardo__> mtas sao copias
<Ricardo__> de outras
<MarceloVaz> uma distro q achei interessante, testei no final de semana
<Ricardo__> ou remasterizacoes
<giano> <Ricardo__>comcerteza por isso prefiro deb
<MarceloVaz> foi a netshell
<Ricardo__> akele backtrack 4 r2
<Ricardo__> parece legal hein
<giano> odeio rpm
<Ricardo__> tava fucando em maquina virtual
<MarceloVaz> HA com 3g, bem legalzinho o firewall.. vale a pena conferir
<Ricardo__> so q tem mto prog
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Boa noite primo
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite primo.
<samuel_mesq> to pensando em fazer faculdade
<samuel_mesq> Análise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas
<peregrinator_six> vai com DEUS e muita disposição! :D
<samuel_mesq> ah isso sim
<samuel_mesq> ah outra coisa
<samuel_mesq> o EASY tag estragou minhas musicas --' agora quando passo pro celular eles não tem nem Album nem artista
<samuel_mesq> no pc e no Banshee blz mas no celular nada
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  então quem estragou foi o seu celular... :P
<samuel_mesq> kkk duvido =/ mas blz ...
<samuel_mesq> so as que editei no EASyTAg q não aparece
<samuel_mesq> e outra sabe algum programa pra renomear em escala ?
<samuel_mesq> tipo varios arquivos ao mesmo tempo usando filtros.
<peregrinator_six> não...
<samuel_mesq> =/ okay
<samuel_mesq> vou procurar aki
<MarceloVaz> samuel_mesq http://6v8.gamboni.org/Mass-renaming-with-linux-shell.html
<samuel_mesq> hay MarceloVaz esse tuto ensina renomea as extensões quero renomear umas musicas ...
<MarceloVaz> só exemplo
<MarceloVaz> adapte as suas necessidades
<MarceloVaz> o sed faz milagres
<MarceloVaz> :D
<samuel_mesq> blz
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-16
<MarceloVaz> ou mais simples samuel_mesq
<MarceloVaz> http://www.linuxparatodos.com.br/software-livre/renomear-arquivos-em-massa-no-ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> valew MarceloVaz \o/
<peregrinator_six> giano, http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/fluxbox/
<samuel_mesq> WT ?
<MarceloVaz> ou lxde peregrinator_six
<MarceloVaz> assim ele segue usando os "gnome" apps
<giano> vou tentar os dois vamos ver se melhora
<victor_> Ola pessoal meu picasa nao inicia, jah tentei reinstalar e nada... segue o erro >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567517/
<MarceloVaz> picasa vem embutido no wine ?
<MarceloVaz> regedit /E $registry_export HKEY_USERS\\S-1-5-4\\Software\\Google\\Picasa\\Picasa2\\Preferences\\
<MarceloVaz> =O
<victor_> MarcelaoVaz nao nao, instalei pelos repositorios do google no ubuntu
<bubu> saudos
<el> e ae galera, boa noite
<bubu> alguem pode ajudar com uma configuraçao de ecrao?
<bubu> ou sabe de uma canle donde possa perguntar
<el> tenho um celular nokia E62 e busco algum tempo sincronizar meus contatos com o Evolution, vasculhei o google e nada, alguma dica?
<MarceloVaz> victor_ o wrapper é o wine, tem o gecko junto tbem
<victor_> MarceloVaz hum...num sei como isso aconteceu, soh fiz baixar e instlar elo synaptic
<MarceloVaz> nunca usei esse trem :D
<ricktk> preciso de uma ajuda
<MarceloVaz> ja sincronizei o e51 com o thunderbird el
<ricktk> é meu primeiro acesso
<kctroo> as
<MarceloVaz> mina
<MarceloVaz> pouuu
<MarceloVaz> ricktk fale
<kctroo> shelll mano
<ricktk> este é um canal para ajuda sobre ubunto certo ?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<kctroo> mano
<MarceloVaz> páá
<ricktk> to começando a usar e tenho uma dúvida
<MarceloVaz> :D
<kctroo> como figuro uma net via radio no ubuntu
<ricktk> sobre execuçaõ de programas
<MarceloVaz> assim como no windows kctroo
<kctroo> sim
<MarceloVaz> tu recebe dados de ip, mascara, dns etc do provedor ?
<kctroo> to apanhando mtu...
<duke3d> alguem ai faz dual boot windows 7 com o ubuntu?
<kctroo> sim
<kctroo> megalink
<MarceloVaz> vai no network manager
<MarceloVaz> e seta para endereço manual
<MarceloVaz> informa os dados, e era isso
<kctroo> onde posso baixar o drive pra antena
<kctroo> rlink
<MarceloVaz> ralink
<kctroo> ja fiz isso mas, não encontra a antena
<MarceloVaz> não detectou sozinho ?
<kctroo> isso
<kctroo> nada...
<ricktk> a dúvida é assim ó
<MarceloVaz> nao sei a quantas anda o suporte a este chipset
<kctroo> baixei uns drive
<MarceloVaz> sempre foi problematico
<ricktk> eu instalei um programa
<kctroo> mas na hora d instalar sempre da errado
<ricktk> um compilador para testes em programação java
<ricktk> estou aprendendo
<ricktk> para eu compilar um arquivo .java
<kctroo> cara..baixa o eclps
<ricktk> se eu digito ./javac teste.java
<ricktk> por exemplo
<ricktk> para exucutálo
<ricktk> na linha de comando
<ricktk> para que eu possa executar de qualquer pasta para que o sistema reconheça eu teho q fazer oq ?
<ricktk> acabo de baixar o eclipse
<MarceloVaz> acho q deve ser
<ricktk> mas fico com esta dúvida
<ricktk> nao sei se fui claro na duvida
<MarceloVaz> java -jar nomedotrem.jar
<MarceloVaz> deve ter algum parametro a mais
<ricktk> o erro que dá é arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado
<kctroo> entra na pasta e executao arquivo .java
<ricktk> qdo executo a pasta que ele tá instalado funciona beleza
<MarceloVaz> tu esta no diretorio onde o arquivo de saida esta ?
<ricktk> mas se eu quiser executar em outro lugar ?
<MarceloVaz> tenta o caminho completo
<ricktk> estou no diretorio que tem o arquivo .java a ser compilado
<MarceloVaz> /seilaoq/etc/java.jar
<ricktk> ok
<ricktk> obrigado
<ricktk> vou testar
<kctroo> pow.. sou novo aqui.. gostaria de saber como eu registro o meu nick..
<MarceloVaz> /nickserv register SENHA EMAIL
<MarceloVaz> kctroo
<kctroo> ouuu
<kctroo> valeu
<samuel_mesq> boa noite Vou sair
<MarceloVaz> t+
<Raff> alguem pode dizer qual dos plugins eh mais leve ? adobe, swfdec, gnash
<flawin> Gente, boa noite!
<flawin> Alguém pode me dizer qual a melhor maneira de se nomear aquivos e diretórios?
<omelete> botão direito do mouse e renomear or f2 rs
<flawin> omelete, não é isso que quero dizer..
<flawin> Eu, por exemplo nomeio com espaços e letras iniciais maiúsculas.
<flawin> Gostaria de saber se todo mundo aqui faz isso.
<flawin> Porque o terminal do Linux não reconhece tais diretórios a não ser que se escreva com aspas..
<omelete> ai vai de gosto
<omelete> uso minusculo e com .
<duke3d> flawin, caracteres especiais?
<duke3d> como espaco.. ' " \
<duke3d> soh com aspas
<flawin> duke3d, isso, com espaço..
<Raff> pode começar minusculo sem espaço, com letra maiuscula cada pavra nova , ex. novaPasta
<flawin> Gente, fico com o uso das aspas..
<Raff> ehUmaPasta , fica estranho mas eh pratico
<flawin> É que diretório sem espaço entre as palavras fica feio..
<duke3d> melhor renomear como o Raff falou
<duke3d> flawin, nem cara haha
<duke3d> muito melhor
<duke3d> NomeDaPasta
<flawin> Vou analisar aqui ..
<flawin> Agora tenho outra pergunta..
<Raff> e sem usar ç ou ã, que dificulta
<flawin> via terminal, estou dentro de um diretório..
<flawin> dentro desse diretório..
<flawin> Tem um arquivo .odt com espaço no nome..
<flawin> como faço pra abrir?
<omelete> antes do espaço coloca \
<flawin> Vou ver aqui
<omelete> meu\ arquivo.odt
<flawin> Só um instante
<flawin> omelete, não estou conseguindo..
<lolicloud> openoffice.org nomedoarquivo
<lolicloud> tem que especificar o programa
<flawin> lolicloud, Vou aqui..
<flawin> lolicloud, Deu certo.
<flawin> Obrigado.
<flawin> Essa é a única maneira?
<lolicloud> Que eu saiba sim
<flawin> e se a extensão do arquivo for .txt?
<lolicloud> mesma coisa, mas aí acho preferível usar o gedit no lugar do office
<flawin> se for html?
<flawin> uso o firefox?
<Raff> firefox
<lolicloud> firefox
<flawin> Valeu gente..
<flawin> Estou estudando o Guia Foca
<flawin> E tirando as duvidas com voces..
<flawin> Obrigado pela ajuda
<duke3d> omelete, vc eh o fungo? hehe
<lolicloud> De nada. É um livro isso aí?
<omelete> duke3d, ñ
<flawin> lolicloud, mandei imprimir e encadernar..
<flawin> http://www.guiafoca.org
<lolicloud> flawin: por que imprimir?
<flawin> lolicloud, porque assim eu vou lendo e vou marcando as partes importantes e sem contar que lendo no pc eu sempre me distraio
<lolicloud> flawin: entendo, só acho meio estranho porque eu jamais faria isso
<flawin> lolicloud, porque?
<Raff> eu tambem nao gosto de ler livro no computador
<lolicloud> flawin: eu provavelmente abriria o texto num terminal só pra me sentir 1337 :p
<flawin> 1337?
<flawin> O que significa?
<lolicloud> flawin: substitua por hacker que o sentido da frase vai ser o mesmo
<flawin> lolicloud: Se sentir não é muito legal.
<flawin> Eu acho que o cara que é hacker, nunca diz que é..
<lolicloud> flawin: por que não? Não significa que um dia você não vá ser
<flawin> Cara, é o meu sonho..
<flawin> Mas tenho muito caminho pela frente.
<lolicloud> flawin: hacker não é uma palavra pejorativa
<lolicloud> flawin: hacker é quem programa
<flawin> Então todo e qualquer programador é um hacker?
<Raff> haha
<lolicloud> Não sei se a definição é a mesma
<Raff> to indo nessa, falo ai rapaziada
<flawin> Valeu!
<tania> oie :)
<lolicloud> mas sei que ser hacker não tem nada a ver com invadir computadores ou coisa do tipo
<flawin> Sim, mas se o cara quiser ele pode, não?
<Alexandre> Por definição existe o HACKER e o CRACKER
<tania> quem prejudica é cracker
<flawin> tania: Tô sabendo..
<Alexandre> Um deles é o cara bom e o outro é o cara ruim
<flawin> Alexandre: De fato..
<lolicloud> E quanto a black hat/white hat?
<flawin> lolicloud: Mais ainda prefiro ler o livro impresso...
<flawin> Hehehe
<lolicloud> flawin: o que você achar melhor
<flawin> Amigos, boa noite!
<flawin> Estou indo..
<lolicloud> Té mais
<MarceloVaz> telnet []LocalHost[] 25
<MarceloVaz> isso são horas moça
<Patricia> parei o servidor e ele continua
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Patricia> o servidor ficou sem rede por um tempo
<Patricia> engraçado
<Patricia> d novo
<MarceloVaz> chama o quevedo
<Patricia> rsrssr
<Patricia> vamos ver quanto tempo
<Patricia> O Firefox não conseguiu estabelecer uma conexão com o servidor 10.10.10.1.
<Patricia> uia nao cai nao
<Patricia> ae :D
<MarceloVaz> euoheouiheoeiu
<ViniciusFeitosa> como posso instalar um arquivo tar.gz que não tem o arquivo configure?
<ViniciusFeitosa> como posso instalar um arquivo tar.gz que não tem o arquivo configure?
<Patricia> cat Readme.txt
<Patricia> nao tem?
<crimeboy> ViniciusFeitosa: um tar.gz eh soh um arquivo compactado, como zip
<crimeboy> ele pode vir qq conteudo
<crimeboy> se for um executavel apenas vc pode instalar pelo comando install
<crimeboy> ou jogar ele direto em /usr/bin/
<crimeboy> desde que vc saiba a natureza do programa
<ViniciusFeitosa> ok
<paulopatto> rc.freenode.net
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae tem o ppa do skype???
<Nilodanx521> to precisando
<Nilodanx521> :-/
<KuantumBR> Alguem vivo ae
<KuantumBR> queria saber se é possivel remover totalmente o plymouth , eu odeio ate esse nome
<KuantumBR> aff teclado fdp
<KuantumBR> Tem como remover totalmente o plymouth
<lima> os[Linux 2.6.35-25-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 87.7% free] disk[Total: 191.8GB, 92.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: USB-Audio - QuickCam Pro 9000]
<lima> LOL
<jose> pessoal eu possuo uma webcam pixart 093a:2700 e estou usando o ubuntu 10.4, se espeto a entrada usb não funciona, nem aparece o /dev/video0 aí se inicio o sistema com a webcam espetada funciona, o que posso fazer?
<jose> fico imaginando, será que o problema está apenas em carregar um módulo específico?
<taranto> bom dia
<liberie> bom dia taranto
<taranto> liberie,  =)
<ffr76> Bom dia pesoas !!!
<_starbuck> morrrning
<victor_> meu ubuntu nao tah lendo wma, jah instalei todos os plugins pelo medibuntu...!
<caetano_> ...
<bemlindo> galera to com um probleminha. nao sei o que aconteceu mais quando vou em locais e clico em qualquer pasta ele abre o reprodutor de filmes
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar com esse problema?
<crimeboy> ow, onde removo os ppa que adicionei?
<balancin> meu ubuntu esta caindo numa tela com o logo no meio e travado, nao sei oq esta acontecendo, alguem pode ajudar ?
<Patricia> balancin: ja resolveu seu problema?
<balancin> nao
<Patricia> ok entao
<balancin> to tentando achar alguma solucao.. ainda nao encontrei, o gnome nao inicializa, ja rolou isso com vc ?
<Patricia> normalmente essas travação no ubuntu é relacionado ao ambiente grafico
<Patricia> ele aparece o login no shell?
<Patricia> manda um startX
<Patricia> ssr
<Patricia> droga, estao me chamando na cozinha, volto jaja
<gustavo> boa tarde! alguém aki deve problema com mouse óptico?
<gustavo> pq o meu está dando umas travadas...
<gustavo> não responde de imediato, já fui na configuração dele pelo sistemas >adm>mouse deixei a sensibilidd bem alta, mas ainda fica travando
<gustavo> meio q lerdo
<Pskol> gustavo, troca de mouse
<Pskol> bota um mouse pad embaixo dele
<gustavo> já tentei ver ser era problema com a entrada usb testando web e todas entradas tá massa
<Pskol> tem q testar outro mouse
<gustavo> pskok já tenho um mouse pad
<Pskol> o optico dele deve ta bixado
<gustavo> ahh essa ideia de outro mouse, vc poderia sugerir alguma marca ou modelo q seja bom?
<Pskol> razer
<Pskol> mas da marca clone sao bons tbm
<Pskol> :P
<gustavo> ahhh bom saber
<gustavo> me indicaram agora tb um da marca c3
<Pskol> desses genericos ai o clone eh o melhor
<Pskol> a4tech tbm sao bons
<Pskol> mas tudo tem seu preço ne
<Pskol> vo ranga
<Pskol> falow
<Patricia> voltei
<Patricia> balancin: vamos com detalhes
<balancin> opa
<balancin> então
<Patricia> conte todo o tragetorio do ligar o pc ate o travar
<balancin> subi a imagem da tela de erro no meu servidor, posso te mandar o link ?
<Patricia> claro
<balancin> aqui ? no canal ?
<balancin> http://174.120.134.36/ubuntu_error.png
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> mmm
<balancin> é a tela com o wallpaper dele e o logo e só
<balancin> nao faz mais nada, só desliga
<Patricia> mmm
<balancin> é um servidor que rodo em ambiente virtual
<Patricia> faz assim
<Patricia> alt+f1
<balancin> ok
<Patricia> faça login e inicia startx
<balancin> deixa eu tentar
<Patricia> mas errinho bacana
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> sabe chegar se o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<Patricia> esta instalado?
<balancin> ele nao faz nada
<balancin> olha, nao sei olhar, eu só consigo entrar no grub na tela de inicializacao apertando c
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> qual placa de video?
<Patricia> fabricante
<balancin> é uma maquina virtual, ele roda com placa de video do parallels
<Patricia> kakakkakakk
<balancin> heuehueheue
<Patricia> kkkkkkk
 * Patricia da um cascudo no balancin
<balancin> nao faz assim que eu choro
<balancin> ahuahahahua
<balancin> pq ? =(
<Patricia> quantos de ram deixou
<Patricia> quantos de memoria de video deixou?
<balancin> deixei 1gb
<balancin> deixa eu ver
<Patricia> :)
<balancin> 128
<balancin> 128mb de video
<Patricia> ui
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> vc fez alteração no sistema, ou acabou de instalar?
<balancin> eu usava ele para testes de desenvolvimento
<balancin> nao instalei nada, apenas chaves de acesso ssl
<Patricia> mmm
<balancin> eu quero justamente recuperar elas
<balancin> o sistema pra mim tanto faz
<balancin> existe como eu acessar o hd dele ?
<Patricia> faz assim, reduz a ram para 512 e video para 64 e tenta
<balancin> ok
<Patricia> balancin: sim sim
<Patricia> desativa o som da vm tambem
<balancin> eita, ok
<balancin> vc acha perigoso esse mundo de maquinas virtuais ?
<Patricia> nao rodo meu servidor arch numa :D
<balancin> ah, eh soh pra testes de desenvolvimendo haehuaheu
<Patricia> e se reinstalar o gdm
<balancin> gdm ?
<Patricia> sim
<balancin> oq eh gdm ? hehe
<Patricia> gdm = a sua tela de login que nao esta ok
<balancin> ahh tah
<balancin> vamos ver, ta iniciando ele
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> mas se vc fazer
<Patricia> alt+f1
<Patricia> digitar o login
<Patricia> digitar
<Patricia> startx
<Patricia> vai iniciar sem usar a tela de login
<Patricia> eu so uso assim
<Patricia> na vm sempre é alt+f* no pc normal ctrl+alt+f*
<Patricia> * = 1 2 3 4 5 6 9
<balancin> alt f1 antes de aparecer ela né ?
<Patricia> se der
<balancin> pq nela ele trava e nao faz mais nada
<Patricia> nem roda mouse?
<Patricia> nem alt+f1
<balancin> roda mouse e relogio dele
<balancin> hahaha
<Patricia> rsrs
<Patricia> ja iniciou ai?
<balancin> sim, ficou na mesma
<Patricia> alt+f1
<Patricia> consegue usar?
<balancin> nao acontece nada
<Patricia> kakkakaka
<balancin> to fudido
<Patricia> faz assim
<Patricia> entra no mode recover\n e usa o \nDPKG
<Patricia> entra no mode recover e usa o DPKG
<balancin> como eu entro em recover ?
<Patricia> hiii nao lembro direieto a opção momento
<balancin> achei
<Patricia> mmm
<balancin> em modo recovery ele para depois de umas partes
<Patricia> vou instalar uma vm ubuntu aki sempre vou precisar
<Patricia> srs
<balancin> ahhaha
<balancin> ele para em Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<Patricia> mmm
<balancin> nao mostra nenhum erro ateh chegar nisso
<Patricia> que coisa hein
<balancin> muito sinistro
<Patricia> d+
<Patricia> da um boot pelo cd faz um backup e olaia :-D
<Patricia> mas q é engraçado é
<balancin> entao, nao to conseguindo iniciar com o live cd (+ sinistro)
<balancin> uhahauhuauha
<Patricia> guarda uma copia da vm
<Patricia> vou ver anoite no curso com meus professores se eles usam ubuntu e sabem
<balancin> ok
<Patricia> parece bug rsrs
<balancin> total
<balancin> do grub ou do x ?
<Patricia> nao sei lhe dizer
<Patricia> quando vc vai instalar ubuntu em vm ja acontece algumas coisinhas sinistras pelas costa da vm
<Patricia> bem, nao sei lhe dizer.
<balancin> poxa, e eles incentivam tanto =p
<Patricia> rssrrs
<Patricia> acontece, erros acontece
<balancin> triste
<Patricia> que nada
<Patricia> tudo q acontece é bom para alguma coisa,
<liberie> bem nao e alt+f1
<liberie> e sim ctrl+alt+f1
<Patricia> liberie:
<Patricia> vm
<liberie> mas se voce quiser subir sem os init scripts
<Patricia> é alt+f1
<liberie> Patricia: nao nao e :)
<Patricia> como nao se eu estou com uma aki
<Patricia> srrssr
<liberie> bem o programa
<liberie> pode estar redirecionando
<liberie> o seu comando alt+f1
<liberie> para ctrl+alt+f1
<liberie> mas para o X o que ele recebe e isso
<Patricia> mas se dere ctrl+alt+f1
<liberie> sim sim
<Patricia> o do pc real sera ativado
<liberie> vai acabar saindo no real
<liberie> POR isso dependendo do programa usado para virtualização ele redireciona
<Patricia> sim...
<liberie> o terminal usado
<liberie> mas nao quer dizer que alt+F1 sera correto
<Patricia> arch+virtualbox4
<balancin> aqui nenhum dos dois jeitos vai, procurei em foruns e inclusive tem automatizado pra dar ctrl alt f1 no parallels
<balancin> mas ele nao pega
<liberie> mas no caso dele ele deve colocar como opção do grub
<liberie> init=/bin/bash
<liberie> e com isso nao ira subir nenhum serviço
<liberie> incluindo o xdm/gdm
<liberie> dai voce tenta arrumar qual o problema com seu gdm
<balancin> eu consigo abrir o console do grub soh
<balancin> executando isso eu consigo entrar na maquina ?
<liberie> entao no console do grub
<liberie> voce adiciona a opcao
<liberie> init=/bin/bash
<liberie> e da um ctrl+x
<balancin> digita direto essa linha ?
<liberie> e ele vai dar boot
<liberie> balancim isso voce adiciona no cmdline do kernel
<liberie> onde e chamado o kernel (onde se define root=XXXXXX)
<balancin> aqui quando aparece grub>
<balancin> digitei isso e dei enter
<liberie> claro que nao vai acontecer nada
<balancin> e nao deu em nada (sou newbie, pode me xingar)
<liberie> desse modo
<balancin> uehehueh
<liberie> como falei
<liberie> edite a opcao que voce for usar
<liberie> para boot
<liberie> e nela adicione init=/bin/bash
<balancin> ahhhhhh
<balancin> ok
<balancin> deixa eu tentar
<balancin> no começo ou no final eu adiciono ?
<liberie> no fim
<balancin> dei ctrl x e ele iniciou na mesma tela
<liberie> ?
<liberie> entao infelizmente voce nao esta fazendo isso corretamente :(
<liberie> desculpa mas nao tenho como ajudar
<balancin> essa tela 174.120.134.36/ubuntu_error.png
<balancin> entao, no grub, selecionei a inicializacao normal do ubuntu, abri a tela de edicao, adicionei no final sua linha e dei ctrl x, ele deu boot e iniciou essa tela
<balancin> entendeu ?
<balancin> certo suponho q esteja, mas nao ta pegando
<liberie> voce nao colocou corretamente
<liberie> pois colocando o init para /bin/bash
<liberie> ele nao ira usar nenhum servico de init
<balancin> eu coloquei no final, depois de initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35...-generic
<liberie> iria lhe jogar diretamente na bash
<balancin> pulei uma linha e pus o comando
<liberie> NAO E INITRD
<balancin> eu sei
<liberie> como falei e na linha cmdline do kernel
<balancin> eu coloquei depois disso
<liberie> era uma linha ACIMA
<liberie> ;)
<balancin> ahhhhhhhh
<balancin> entao é isso
<balancin> =p
<liberie> eu avisei
<balancin> sorry, n li essa parte
<balancin> bom, ele deu um erro diferente agora
<balancin> kernel panic
<balancin> oO
<liberie> voce removeu algo que nao deveria ;)
<Patricia> kakkkaka
<Patricia> :P
<balancin> putz
<balancin> esse negocio nao gosta de mim
<Patricia> srsr
<balancin> vou almocar e voltar depois e tentar resolver isso -.-' foda, obrigado por hora patricia e liberie
<liberie> de nada
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> A execução de grub-install /dev/sda falhou, ;; este é um erro faltal
<Patricia> srrssrsr
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> eita 10.10
<liberie> nao tem nada haver com o 10.10
<liberie> isso e o grub 2 mesmo
<liberie> :)
<Patricia> eque o koala instalou normal
<Patricia> srs
<Patricia> vou manter uma base de OS
<Patricia> sempre esqueço nomes :S
<Patricia> pegando minha iso do gentoo :-D
<liberie> conselho
<liberie> para de mudar tanto de distro
<liberie> e se aprofunda em uma so
<liberie> depois voce faz um pouco de variação
<Patricia> 1 ano com cada distro :D
<liberie> nao adianta de nada ter instalado 10 distros e nao saber nenhuma
<liberie> nesse 1 ano com cada distro
<liberie> quantos pacotes voce criou em cada uma delas
<liberie> ?
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> depende do pacote
<Patricia> eu so juntei umas com .deb
<liberie> qualquer um
<Patricia> srrsr
<liberie> como voce criou o .deb
<Patricia> alien
<liberie> alien nao e criar nada
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> iii sabe q nao lembro :S
<Patricia> liberie: entendi o que quis dizer, mas lembrar todos os nomes é complicado
<liberie> ?
<liberie> isso se chama saber o que esta fazendo
<liberie> por isso falei se dedique a algo
<liberie> quem fica pulando de galho em galho nao aprende nada
<liberie> no final
<Patricia> :-P
<Patricia> entendi, mas mmm começar apos terminar algo demora muito e faz dar raiva :S
<liberie> nao estou sendo mal com voce apenas tentando te explicar
<Patricia> sim sim liberie :D
<liberie> exemplo
<liberie> como voce pesquisa em uma distro quais pacotes instalados (debian based distro)
<liberie> ta vendo
<Patricia> sempre alguem é culpado :S 'nao lembro dos nomes pq sempre tem o google para alembrar' << Vergonhoso >>
<Patricia> :-(
<liberie> realmente vergonhoso :)
<Patricia> ^^
<liberie> e se voce estiver fazendo servico em uma empresa
<liberie> o qual nao permite acesso externo
<liberie> a web
<liberie> e voce precise fazer seu trabalho :)
<liberie> ou em algum tipo de secure pod
<Patricia> :-P
<liberie> dpkg -l
<Patricia> dpkg -l pacote.deb
<liberie> nao
<Patricia> criar uma base de comandos ajuda?
<Patricia> acho que sim ne?
<Pretto> alguem aqui já fez o upgrade pra o beta2 do 11.04?
<Known_problems> meu ambiente gnome gosto de usar ingles com teclado ABNT2, porem o formato numerico no sistema esta saindo na casa decimais Ponto (.) ao inves de virgula(,) , onde se muda isso ?
<_starbuck> Pretto, o/
<Pretto> Known_problems: tente o gnome-language-selector
<Pretto> _starbuck: \0
<Known_problems> Pretto, mais ai num vai mudar a linguagem toda?
<Pretto> Known_problems: não, tem uma opção pra mudar o formato da data e moeda pra outro idioma
<Pretto> Known_problems: é a segunda aba
<Pretto> Known_problems: a primeira é pro idioma
<Pretto> Known_problems: a segunda para o formato
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, file a bug ;)
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: ???
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, se não estiver correto, abra um bug
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: eu achho q sei traduzir
<Pretto> ;)
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, eu havia entendido que tu tivestes problemas...
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: e tenho, mas não falei nada aqui kkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, unity não está funcionando... :P
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: sim, mas foi no #ubuntu+1
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto, sim eu vi, apenas comentei
<Tiaagos> Alguém joga Dofus? Estou com problemas no audio do jogo.
<barna> Tiaagos, #ubuntugames
<Tiaagos> vlw ^^vou tentar lá
<lima> alguem ai pode da um groups $USER ai
<lima> acabei zoando meus groups
<paperflower1> aconteceu uma coisa muito bizarra. minha pasta Documentos simplesmente sumiu. tentei dar find, tentei locate, e não acha nada. nem ela, nem nenhum arquivo de dentro dela. não sei como isso aconteceu
<rlprofile> oi
<rlprofile> Não foi possível abrir a localização "file:///home/rlprofile/Imagens"
<rlprofile> quando clico em uma pasta aqui no menu aparece isso
<rlprofile> Nenhum aplicativo está registrado como manipulador deste arquivo
<rlprofile> seraque tem jeito ?
<rlprofile> acho que so reinstalando o nautilus
<galax11> olá
<galax11> n to entendendo nada
<galax11> alguem ae
<Murtinho4Ever> boas pessoal
<Murtinho4Ever> cada vez que gravo um cd no meu gravador todas a vezes tenho que o reniciar para depois poder gravar outro sera do gravador?
<galax11> pq ninguem fala nada aqui
<galax11> ping
<balancin> qdo estou no console no ubuntu, qual comando digito pra abrir o X ?
<balancin> startX ?
<balancin> se dou xinit, ele da erro no x server
<balancin> meu servidor x do ubuntu nao inicia, ta dando o erro "Could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock"
<Known_problems> balancin, apaga o infeliz
<balancin> boa ideia =p deixa eu tentar heehuehue
<Known_problems> balancin, cuidado pra num dar um: rm -rf /
<Known_problems> balancin, ai bau bau
<balancin> eu iniciei com o grub, no /bin/bash, ele ta dizendo q nao tenho permissao pra deletar, somente leitura #known_problems
<balancin> ops, known_problems
<balancin> ele nem cria na verdade, entrei na /tmp e listei, ele nem tá lá
<Known_problems> balancin, listou com ls -a ?
<balancin> sim, ele nao tem o .tx0-lock, tem um .X0-lock
<balancin> tem como eu iniciar o linux com permissao de gravacao tambem ? no grub ? ja q meu X nao funciona ?
<Erosreis> boa tarde pessoal alguem aqui é programador?
<Erosreis> alguem ai?
<barna> balancin, usa o comando sudo!
<balancin> sem sudo, n deixa usar =/
<barna> balancin, sudo su ! vc fica como super-usuario!
<Known_problems> não tem netubuntu 64 bits naum ?
<Known_problems> ops!  ubuntu Netbook 64 bits pra baixar naum?
<Known_problems> só estou vendo i386
<taranto> senhores
<bemlindo> boa noite
<bemlindo> +i
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Known_problems> bemlindo, vai abrindo o berro! ao inves de perguntar se alguem pode lhe ajudar.
<Known_problems> bemlindo, se alguem souber e quiser, vai lhe ajudar
<bemlindo> nao sei o que aconteceu mais quando eu vou em locais e tento abrir alguma pasta ele abre o reprodutor de filmes
<bemlindo> to usando o ubuntu 10.10
<bemlindo> 32bits
<bemlindo> ninguem sabe resolver isso?
<Raff> tenta clicar com o direito na pasta, e coloca abrir com outro aplicativo
<Raff> ai clica em abrir pasta, e seleciona, lembrar este aplicativo para os arquivos "pasta"
<bemlindo> muito obrigado Raff resolveu
<Raff> de nada
<virtu> e ai cambada
<tania> e aí virtu :)
<virtu> to na serra gaucha... bem bom
<virtu> oi tania =) tudo bem?
<tania> que chique
<tania> td blzinha
<virtu> aham
<tania> muita chuva por ai?
<virtu> mais ou menos
<tania> eita
<tania> passeando e chuvendo
<tania> não é bom
<virtu> to a trabalho
<tania> humm
<Rocha80> pessoal alguem pode dar uma ajuda
<Rocha80> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/29022
<Rocha80> ao entrar no google earth , depois ele fecha sozinho
<solteiro2> alguem tem instalado o sistema MAC os leopard?!
<solteiro2> to tentando instalar mais todas as .ISO q faço download sempre da erro ;(
<solteiro2> quando to instalando ou trava
<solteiro2> ou n conclui e foda
<flawin> E ai gente!
<tania> olá flawin :)
<flawin> O que vocês estão achando do Unity?
<flawin> Oi, tania
<flawin> :)
<flawin> Está gostando do Unity?
<flawin> Instalei o Alpha 2 e não gostei muito do que ví..
<flawin> O Unity até que é legal..
<flawin> Mas não consegui ter acesso ao menu aplicativos.
<flawin> Sei que ainda está no alpha 2. Mas será que muita coisa ainda vai mudar daqui para o lançamento oficial?
<flawin> E ai, gente, alguém pode opinar sobre a questão levantada?
<tania> infelizmente eu não posso opinar flawin :) I'm sorry
<peregrinator_six> flawin, boa noite. A esperiencia que eu tenho me diz que o do alpha pra o beta ainda muda visual sim, depois é mai smudanças internas, mas não vou opinar não pois não gosto do nobook remix que é um fork do GNOME...
<peregrinator_six> *experiencia...
<Raff> *experiencia, ta mal hein
<Raff> ops agora que vi ali
<peregrinator_six> :S
<flawin> peregrinator_six: E o que é nobook remix?
<peregrinator_six> errei, era prater ecrito notbook remix...
<peregrinator_six> pra ter...
<flawin> Então você não vai migrar?
<peregrinator_six> não...
<peregrinator_six> flawin,  vou pra o Debian 6 ou LMDE!
<flawin> Você acha que o Ubuntu pode andar pra trás com essa mudança?
<peregrinator_six> já to com as isos aqui...
<flawin> Poxa, vamos esperar pra ver no que vai dá..
<peregrinator_six> espero que não, nãotenho nada contra o projeto em si, mas esse notbook remix ai, não vai comigo de jeito nenhum... :|
<flawin> Atualmente, creio eu, que o Ubuntu é distro que melhor representar o Linux..
<flawin> O que você quer dizer com Remix?
<flawin> É a barra lateral?
<flawin> O unity?
<peregrinator_six> flawin, ela só é a mais popular, mas não confunda popularidade com qualidade, lembre-se vc que o window$ é o sistema operacional mais utilizado do planeta, mas nem por isso ele é  o que tem mais qualidade, não é mesmo...?!
<flawin> Verdade.
<peregrinator_six> barra lateral...
<peregrinator_six> outra coisa que me desagrada...
<flawin> Mas no caso do Ubuntu, ele tem qualidade e facilidade de uso, coisa que as outras distribuições não tem.
<peregrinator_six> opa..
<peregrinator_six> pera lá..
<peregrinator_six> pode até não ter tanta facilidade assim, já qualidade tem bem mais que o ubuntu se vc quer saber...
<flawin> Você se refere ao Debian?
<peregrinator_six> pode ser também, mas não somente ele não..
<peregrinator_six> não é tão personlizavel quanto os paineis do GNOME, detesto isso, Linux é livre e não travado como o window$, não gostei disso...
<flawin> Deixa eu entender..
<flawin> Quer dizer que toda essa mudança no Ubuntu já existe em netbooks?
<peregrinator_six> não...
<peregrinator_six> não desse forma que vai ter no ubuntu 11...
<peregrinator_six> mas o notbook remix não é novidade nenhuma não..
<peregrinator_six> só vai ser a 1ª vez qye será usando como padreão do desktop ubuntu pra pc...
<peregrinator_six> *que...
<flawin> cara, nunca vi esse tal de remix..
<flawin> como é?
<peregrinator_six> flawin,  http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=netbook%20%20remix%2010.10&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1
<flawin> peregrinator_six: Vamos ver como vai ficar..
<flawin> Mas estou muito ansioso.
<peregrinator_six> flawin,  por mim, nem ligo, depois do ubuntu 10.10 só volto a pegar pra ver de perto o 12.04 LTS se não fizerem muitas besteiras até lá...
<flawin> Acho que o Ubuntu está procurando um visual independente, já que o mesmo é uma cópia do Mac
<peregrinator_six> copia do mac é uma frase pesada em...
<flawin> A primeira vista é sim..
<flawin> pelo menos eu acho.
<peregrinator_six> não penso assim como vc não, se o KDE não é considerado uma copia do window$ muito menos o GNOME é uma copia do mac, não é assim não, isso é uma visão reducionista e muito limitada do assunto...
<flawin> Tudo bem, confesso que tenho uma visão limitada, mas esse visão que eu tenho permite-me enxergar dessa forma, e já vi outras pessoas afirmando a mesma coisa.
<flawin> Numa entrevista com o dono da Canonical..
<flawin> Li na revista Espirito Livre.
<flawin> Ele afirmou que o Ubuntu tem alguns elementos do Mac.
<flawin> A barra superior, por exemplo..
<peregrinator_six> algusn não é o memso que dizer copia, não concorda...?!
<peregrinator_six> *alguns...
<flawin> Sim, concordo.
<flawin> Não queria me expressar dessa forma.
<peregrinator_six> desculpa o erro, é que to com problema de falta de luz aqui, tá sem bocau e tá brabo pra digitar...
<flawin> Mas o fato é que o Ubuntu está a procura da sua própria "cara".
<peregrinator_six> agora que tem certza semelhança não só é verdade como eu concordo com isso, tem sim, com certeza!
<peregrinator_six> flawin, sim, é o que parece...
<fetinho> alguém já testou o gnome 3?
<peregrinator_six> eu não, mas assim que possivel testarei...!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<fetinho> humm...
<peregrinator_six> acho que vou usa-lo no Mandriva 2011.0
<fetinho> oba: http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html
<rafaelstanley> peregrinator_six, e ai brother
<rafaelstanley> curtiu o debian?
<flawin> Cara, o Debian está usando uma central de programas também!
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, boa noite brother!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<flawin> Igualzinha a do Ubuntu!
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, só baixei, mas pelo que vi e li e falaram pra eu, tá SHOW! :D
<rafaelstanley> eu ja instalei
<rafaelstanley> e estou usando
<rafaelstanley> lol
<peregrinator_six> \o/
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-17
<peregrinator_six> :D
<rafaelstanley> mermao
<peregrinator_six> rafaelstanley, qual...?! GNOME ou KDE 4...?!
<rafaelstanley> sampa ta um cãos hj
<rafaelstanley> td alagado
<rafaelstanley> gnome, sempre.
<rafaelstanley> eu odeio kde
<fetinho> antes esse link pra testar o gnome 3 ensinava a compilar o trem
<rafaelstanley> mto cheio de frescura
<rafaelstanley> imagina, quem curte fluxbox usar kde
<rafaelstanley> é tenso
<rafaelstanley> no máx. gnome.
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto de todos, não discrimino não, mas o que mais uso mesmo é o GNOMÃO veiop de guerrilha! :D
<rafaelstanley> mas, nada se compara ao bom macbuntu U9AHHA1UHUL9A1
<rafaelstanley> meu, macbuntu pra tu desenvolver é mto bom
<peregrinator_six> MACBUNTU... :P
<peregrinator_six> AHSUAHSHUAHSUAHSHAHHS
<rafaelstanley> windows + w
<rafaelstanley> w + e
<rafaelstanley> porra
<rafaelstanley> eh de fuder
<rafaelstanley> isso é do compiz?
<peregrinator_six> teu mecbuntu pra desenvolver...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<rafaelstanley> sim, to usando
<rafaelstanley> pena que nao rola no debian
<rafaelstanley> alias, nunca testei
<rafaelstanley> imagina se rola ;P
<peregrinator_six> deve rolar sim...
<rafaelstanley> vou ver dps sobre isso
<rafaelstanley> ;P porra
<rafaelstanley> ia ser top d+
<flawin> Estou saindo galera..
<flawin> Boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> sucesso com o seu ubuntu 11
<flawin> Hehe
<flawin> Valeu!
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<tania> noite MarceloVaz :)
<novato_br> oi, boa noite
<novato_br> eu quero fazer uma rede ad-hoc com o ubuntu e windows
<novato_br> qdo tentei fazer a configuracao no ubuntu por linha de comando
<novato_br> deu erro
<novato_br> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<novato_br> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc => resultou no erro
<novato_br> alguem saca?
<novato_br> como corrigir isso?
<novato_br> ei wireless
<novato_br> alguem?
<marcos> como  convert  uma imagem  em iso  no  ubuntu?
<BrennoEmanuel> de que formato?
<MarceloVaz> awstats, alguem manja ?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> to pensando em instalar
<BrennoEmanuel> marcos, de que formato voce quer converter para iso?
<MarceloVaz> mas achei muita informação desnecessaria na pagina..
<MarceloVaz> tem como deativar versões de navegadores e coisas inuteis da pagina q o usuário vai ver ?
<MarceloVaz> desativar*
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<sexpistol> boa noite
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: eae primo me fala um programa melhor q o EASYTag =/
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite. Não sei, acho que a Patricia sabe, mas ela parece tá ausente...
<samuel_mesq> MarceloVaz: o link q me mandou pra renomear arquivos era uma extensão pro nautilus ... achei um programa melhor chamado PyRenamer muito bom :)
<MarceloVaz> show
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: blz ... o problema de renomear ja foi ... eu sou muito perfeccionista :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, chato...
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuel_mesq> kkkk peregrinator_sixchato é o nome comum, perfeccionista é o cientifico ;)
<sexpistol> LoL
<samuel_mesq> Patricia: ta away ?
<MarceloVaz> alguem conhece o cron-apt ?
<MarceloVaz> é possivel enviar email usando um smtp autenticado com ele ?
<xGrind> nunca vi
<MarceloVaz> me interessou para algums servers
<MarceloVaz> mas n tenho mta rodando neles
<MarceloVaz> teria q sair autenticado os avisos por email
<rl_> ubuntu rocks
<rl_> alguem conhece um bom tema
<rl_> parecido com mac os ?
<MarceloVaz> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=56312
<MarceloVaz> aki tupi !!!
<xGrind> rl_; macbuntu
<samuel_mesq> rl_: MAcbuntu
<samuel_mesq> o unico mais proximo ...
<samuel_mesq> eita galera saindo
<samuel_mesq> vou nessa tbm
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite ae ,,, tive educação =D
<rl_> obrigado
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite!
<Patricia> <samuel_mesq> [03:45:23] Patricia: ta away ?
<Patricia> Presente
<samuel_mesq> ae
<samuel_mesq> kk
<Patricia> :-)
<Patricia> kid3
<Patricia> superior ao easytag
<Patricia> too kde
<samuel_mesq> OMG que rapidez e eficacia ;)
<Patricia> ;), segredo de nosso sucesso
<Patricia> aprendi frases assim hj srrssrr
<rl_> achei um bom tema  estilo mac > http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<Patricia> temas do mac sao otimos
<Patricia> pelas suas cores neutras
<rl_> eu gosto das pastas azuis e o cinza
<Patricia> ;), otima escolha parabens :)
<rl_> alias esse site tira muitas duvidas em geral, sobre ubuntu
<samuel_mesq> sim sim
<samuel_mesq> ele tem uma serie de temas
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: http://imgbin.org/images/3437.png
<Patricia> simples assim
<samuel_mesq> nossa ele tbm renomeia os arquivos hmmm, eu baixei um so pra renomear
<samuel_mesq> eu to pensando em trocar meu gnome pelo o KDE
<samuel_mesq> o que vcs acham ? KDE ou Gnome ?
<samuel_mesq> kk lembrando que sou novo ...
<Patricia> kde e gnome
<Patricia> os dois
<Patricia> tty7 tty8
<Patricia> :D
<samuel_mesq> num tendi =/, N00bsonUbuntu aki o/
<galego_Pe> boa noite ae minha gente
<Patricia> tem dois tty livre para grafico
<Patricia> tty7 e 8
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<Patricia> da para usar os dois :D ao mesmo tempo :P
<samuel_mesq> :O
<Patricia> para quem nao sabe qual usar
<rl_> o que tem no kde que nao tem no gnome?
<Patricia> usando os dois logo se encontra :D
<Patricia> srsrrsrs
 * Patricia kde superior
<nullck> rl_: todos os programas que comecam com K obviamente sao apenas do KDE
<rl_> gnome é mais leve/rpaido
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> tem uns q nao
<peregrinator_six> nullck, negativo...
<nullck> rl_: ktranslator e etc
<nullck> peregrinator_six: simm
<nullck> peregrinator_six: kopete = os gois
<peregrinator_six> nullck, ERRADO :S
<nullck> peregrinator_six: digo q existe varios programas do kde que foram feitos para rodar nele e que nao rodam no gnome a ser q vc instale um mundo de libs do kde
<nullck> peregrinator_six: ou seja nao compensa rs
<rl_> po o que eu posso querer que o gnome não proporciona?
<peregrinator_six> nullck,  tem porgrama nativo pra GNOME que coemça com K se vc não sabe...
<peregrinator_six> *começa...
<rl_> se o gnome já vem como default não deve ser atoa
<nullck> peregrinator_six: sim senhor
<rl_> entendi
<nullck> peregrinator_six:  ahh mas enfim por exemplo eu uso o Lokalize para fazer traducoes
<nullck> peregrinator_six: ele vem com kdesdk
<nullck> peregrinator_six: q por sua eh do kde nao tem jeito
<Patricia> kde-full
<nullck> peregrinator_six: vai instalar ele ai no gnome vai ter uma lista de dependencias enormes do kde
<nullck> peregrinator_six: ahh mas enfim eh uma discussao sem vim ... eh igual falar de distro .. falar de windowmanager
<peregrinator_six> nullck, vc não entendeu nada do que eu falei, mas enfim...
<novato_br> rede ad-hoc
<nullck> peregrinator_six: sim entendi
<novato_br> gente, preasiii
<novato_br> haeuaheu
<peregrinator_six> rl_, não se guie pela opinião alheia rapaz, experimente e tire suas propias conclusões, vc não é gado vc é um ser humano! ;)
<novato_br> a placa eh Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<nullck> rl_: kde eh melhor rsss zuera
<novato_br> toh querendo criar uma rede ponto a ponto
<novato_br> entre dois notebooks
<rl_> valeu
<samuel_mesq> acho que começei a discução e nem to falando nada ... isso so prova q, quem começa a briga nunca bate nem apanha =D
<nullck> novato_br: no notebook 1 =>  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<novato_br> mas na hora de fazer iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc
<novato_br> tah retornando erro
<nullck> no notebook => ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<nullck> liga uma ponta do cabo em cada
<nullck> estao em rede  =D
<nullck> rs
<nullck> ahhh sem fio
<novato_br> nullck:  naum quero por cabo
<novato_br> isso eu sei fazer
<novato_br> eh sem fio
<novato_br> heheeh
<rl_> sera o ubuntu bom pra netbook ?
<nullck> sem fio prefiro o wicd
<nullck> para gerenciar a rede
<novato_br> um dos notebooks eh ubuntu e o outro eh windows
<nullck> experimente
<nullck> talvez resolva o seu problema
<peregrinator_six> rl_, quem determina isso não é o pc e sim o hardware...
<novato_br> quem eh o servidor eh o notebook ubuntu
<rl_> quero um netbook ffraco com 1 gb de ram
<novato_br> wicd?
<novato_br> q isso, nullck ?
<rl_> apenas pra processar texto
<rl_> nao vo jogar umwin7 pesadao
<nullck> software para gerenciar conexoes de rede wirelles
<Patricia> tenho uma duvida, a nat perguntou para mim logo mais, qual netbook é 'melhor', eu disse nenhum blz, mas tem algum que preste?
<novato_br> ele eh grafico
<peregrinator_six> rl_, então é mais que suficiente pra o ubunbtu  sim, vai tranquilo!
<novato_br> ou por comando de linha
<rl_> só que netbooknao tem leitor de cd
<novato_br> eu tenho que usar comando de linha
<nullck> novato_br: eh grafico
<novato_br> toh configurando coisas via ssh
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, sim tem, os mais caros... :s
<novato_br> oxi, ae fail pra mi,, nullck
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: mmm
<Patricia> vlw vou fazer uma busca
<nullck> Patricia: HP ta com uns lances baratos e sao bons
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> vlw vou olhar tambem
<rl_> netbook é barato, pra quem só escreve
<novato_br> nullck:  q isso? ==>  Os utilizadores com permissão de usar os clientes do wicd necessitam de   │  │ ser adicionados ao grupo "netdev".
<nullck> novato_br: oq vc quer fazer  ?
<samuel_mesq> Patricia: VAlew
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, se bem que pra mim nenhum deles presta... :P
<rl_> eu só uso openoffice
<samuel_mesq> mwlhor que o EAsyTag
<novato_br> rede wireless ponto a ponto entre dois notebooks, cara
<nullck> novato_br: entao faz isso ueh
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: po primo --' mancada ... Easytag
<novato_br> disseram me que eu teria que configurar ad-hoc, nullck
<nullck> novato_br: qual o nome do seu usuario  ?
<Patricia> peregrinator_six: :P
<nullck> coloca ele no grupo
<novato_br> ok, nullck
<nullck> eu hein
<nullck> rs
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: kid3 te atendeu ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, pode deixar, quando vc precisar de minha ajuda já sei que não sirvo pra lhe ajudar... ;)
<samuel_mesq> sim mais arrumado e funcionou que o EasyTag
<novato_br> nullck:  * Starting Network connection manager wicd                              [fail]
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: kkk não é assim
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: mmm
<novato_br> esse foi o erro q deu em toda a instalacao, nullck
<nullck> novato_br: vai nos logs
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, muito pelo contrario, é assim sim...
<novato_br> talvez seja o fato de eu estar via SSH?
<nullck> novato_br: e ve o erro
<nullck> novato_br: joga no google
<nullck> novato_br: pensa
<nullck> novato_br: pensa
<nullck> novato_br: depois pede ajuda
<novato_br> hã
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: olha o drama cara isso aki ta lotado :O
<galego_Pe> \j ubuntu-games
<novato_br> cara, eu jah fiz isso
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkk
<novato_br> toh desde a 18hrs mexendo com isso
<nullck> novato_br:  eu ensino a pescar ... vc vai pegar o peixe
<novato_br> o problema dos tutoriais eh que NADA neles dao errado
<novato_br> eu vou fazer tutoriais que realmente ajudarao usuarios
<nullck> novato_br: linux eh isso ... vc vai aprender
<novato_br> mostrando erros q podem acontecer
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, sem dramas rapaz, só estou me valorizando... Questão de bom gosto de auto estima! ;)
<novato_br> eita, nullck
<novato_br> nullck: c tah me julgando sem saber
<novato_br> eu jah tenho algum conhecimento sobre o linux
<nullck> novato_br:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<novato_br> sim, nullck
<nullck> ve o log
<galego_Pe> \j ubuntugames
<novato_br> foi exatamente  fiz
<nullck> qnd vc inicia o servico
<nullck> do wicd
<nullck> qual erro da  ?
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: de boa a Patricia me dar umas dicas depois
<nullck> joga no pastebin
<novato_br>  cat ./messages |grep wicd => sem retorno
<novato_br> estou no diretorio vars, claro
<nullck> faz do jeito que eu to falando
<nullck> deixa uma console com
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: se eu souber sempre te ajudarei
<nullck> tail -f /var/log/messages
<nullck> e na outra vc inicia o wicd
<novato_br> ok
<samuel_mesq> Patricia: e peregrinator_six esse é o espirito todo mndo ajuda todo mundo \o/ viva a comunidade do Linux e afins
<Patricia> rodando o wicd pelo sudo ne?
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: :P
<novato_br> nullck: agora inicou
<nullck> novato_br: vc sabe prq da outra vez nao funcionou  ?
<novato_br> ps aux|grep wicd => 19176  0.0  0.0   4024   760 pts/2    S+   00:00   0:00 grep --color=auto wincd
<novato_br> naum, nullck
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, pode deixar, assim que vc aparcere com alguma duvida aqui eu a remeterei diretamente a senhorita Patricia... ;)
<nullck> novato_br: isso ai man eh o pid do grep
<nullck> novato_br: rssss
<nullck> novato_br: e nao do servico
<Patricia> bem, vou estudar um pouco mais sobre: eletrização de um corpo
<novato_br> hum, nullck
<novato_br> isso eh o wicd?  naum
<nullck> novato_br: nem
<novato_br> wincd
<nullck> novato_br: ifconfig  ?
<nullck> novato_br: aparece oq  ?
<galego_Pe> alguem me falar um programa parecido com o daemon tool para ubuntu
<galego_Pe> ?
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: como eu faço um orkut ? pode me ajudar ?
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, NÃO! :)
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: e o amor com o proximo ? jesus disse : "ame o proximo como a ti mesmo"
<novato_br> nullck: http://codepad.org/8ZWkWtaZ
<novato_br> servicos do wicd => http://codepad.org/NrfWvnfa
<nullck> novato_br: vc quer q o outro note acesse  ?
<novato_br> as pastas jah estao compartilhadas, nullck
<novato_br> e o lance eh outro notebook se conectar a ele via wireless
<nullck> novato_br: vai no outro
<nullck> e instala o wicd tb
<novato_br> o outro eh windows, nullck
<nullck> entao vai no rwindows e ve se ele o nome da rede
<Pskol> opa
<samuel_mesq> Patricia e peregrinator_six olha qu tenso, todas as musicas que editei com o EasyTag não sao reconhecidas pelo Kid :O
<novato_br> oiiiii, Pskol
<novato_br> e ae cara, tudo bom?
<novato_br> nullck:  tu viu q o wicd tah funfando neh?
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: ?
<Patricia> kid3 atalho ctrl+d
<Patricia> mostra so diretory
<nullck> novato_br: dessa vez ele ta
<Patricia> momento um amigo meu q mora eternamente longe esta com 'malaria' :O
<Pskol> novato_br, iae irmao.. blzzz??
<samuel_mesq> ai escolho a pasta com as musicas q estão sem artita etc ... e nao tem nada dentro segundo o kid
<novato_br> blz irmaozimmm, Pskol
<novato_br> aehaeue
<Pskol> quanto tempo ein
<novato_br> eh
<novato_br> toh tentando conectar dois notebooks via wireless
<novato_br> o lance eh configurar o modo ad-hoc
<novato_br> tah um saco
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite
<Pskol> hmm
<novato_br> ele naum aceita
<novato_br> dah erro
<Pskol> ad-hoc eh uma bosta mesmo
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq,  não tá comigo mais não garoto...
<peregrinator_six> sei nada disso ai...
<novato_br> nullck:  valew
<novato_br> qdo eu tiver perto do notebook
<nullck> novato_br: entaoo agora q eu vi oq vc quer
<Pskol> novato_br, vc nao tem nenhum APzinho ai?
<nullck> novato_br: se tiver um ap  ele ficava como ponte
<nullck> para os dois
<novato_br> naum sei, Pskol
<nullck> ai facilitava
<novato_br> como eu vejo isso, nullck ?
<Pskol> access point novato_br
<novato_br> yep, Pskol
<Pskol> aquele aparelho saka
<nullck> novato_br: router ap
<novato_br> ah naum tenho router, Pskol
<nullck> novato_br: roteador wireless
<novato_br> a minha ideia eh usar as placas dos notebooks pra fazer a conexao
<novato_br> sem router
<Pskol> ad-hoc eh lento demais, vc so vai passa raiva
<Pskol> conexao horrivel
<novato_br> hehe, Pskol
<novato_br> mesmo as placas sendo de 54mbps?
<Pskol> eu ja tentei uma vez..
<Pskol> nao recomendo
<novato_br> hummm
<novato_br> tudo pra comprar equipamento
<novato_br> isso eh foda
<novato_br> desculpem-me pelo linguajar
<nullck> novato_br: nao se se sao todas as placas que aceitam isso tb
<nullck> novato_br: eh baratin man
<novato_br> 100 reais, neh?
<nullck> novato_br: tem ateh de 50 hj em dia
<novato_br> isso naum eh barato pra mim
<novato_br> nem 50, eh
<Pskol> novato_br, cria um servidorzinho com aquele seu pentium 2 guardado
<nullck> novato_br: to falando
<Pskol> rsss
<novato_br> mas de qualquer forma, nullck , agradeco mto, nullck
<novato_br> jah deu pra ter ideia,
<novato_br> Pskol: eu fiz uma loucura aki, cara
<nullck> o wicd eh soh pra gerenciar redes
<nullck> ele nao ativa a placa em ad-hoc
<novato_br> fiz uma gambiarra aki
<novato_br> P4 (server)+ notebook ubuntu (cliente) compartilhamento de internet (ICS)
<novato_br> a ideia era conectar outro notebook (windows) com o notebook (ubuntu) via wireless
<Pskol> novato_br, poise ad-hoc eh froid.. pesquisa ai no google q vc vai ver monte de nego apanhando com ad-hoc
<novato_br> eu poderia comprar um router AP com portas pra ligar todo mundo, mas ae perde a graça do esforço pra resolver problemas
<novato_br> hauehae Pskol
<novato_br> eh realmente
<novato_br> eu toh desde as 18hrs
<novato_br> pesquisando sobre o assunto
<novato_br> o morimoto dah mtas dicas e tutoriais
<novato_br> mas lah, os tutoriais dele sempre funcionam
<novato_br> naum tem uma mensagem de erro sequer
<novato_br> ae eh fogo
<Pskol> pega uma maquinha velha e faz um
<novato_br> ou talvez a placa wireless aki naum suporta o ad-hoc
<novato_br> Pskol: tem algum jeito de eu verificar isso?
<novato_br> olha o que um tuto de rede ad-hoc diz sobre network-managers
<novato_br> O network-manager e o wicd não prestam para tal, pois permitem apenas conexão com um servidor ou ponto de acesso. Use-os no modo "infraestrutura" e tudo irá bem, mas no ponto-a-ponto vai ter de suar a camisa... ao menos um pouco depois de ler este trabalho!... ;-)
<Pskol> sei nao en.. da um lshw | grep ethernet
<novato_br> heheehe
<virtu> voltei
<novato_br>  capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<Patricia> quem gosta de comparar coisas esta ai :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/567958/
<Pskol> novato_br, nao saiu nada da placa wireless? pq isso dai eh da placa de rede
<novato_br> a lah escrito capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<Pskol> ah ta
<Pskol> nao vi
<novato_br> ok
<Pskol> da um lspci -vv | grep ethernet
<novato_br> retornou nd
<Pskol> perai
<novato_br> ok
<Pskol> da um lspci -vv
<Pskol> dai procura a placa la
<novato_br> ok
<Pskol> se nao izer nada de adhoc eu nao sei mais
<novato_br> Pskol:  naum eh mais facil dar um lsusb?
<novato_br>  Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<novato_br> olha ela ae
<novato_br> ela eh g
<Pskol> nada mais mbaixo dela?
<novato_br> como assim?
<Pskol> novato_br, deveria ter um monte de coisa de informaçao osbre a placa
<Pskol> logo abaixo essa linha ai q vc copio
<novato_br> mas essa linha ae saiu do lsusb
<novato_br> eu naum fiz lsusb -vv
<Pskol> aff
<Pskol> é usb?
<novato_br> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter   idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.   iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek
<novato_br> parece q sim, Pskol
<novato_br> soh o lsusb q encontra ela
<novato_br> eu tb naum entendi essa logica, saca?
<Pskol> bom, o importante eh q ad-hoc nao eh bom
<Pskol> se eu fosse vc eu esquecia
<Pskol> ate pra internet eh lento
<novato_br> ah, Pskol
<novato_br> quero tentar saca
<novato_br> no processo de fazer a parada, a gente aprende um monte de coisa
<novato_br> naum eh nem questao se vai dar ou naum certo
<novato_br> o lance eh aprender fazendo
<novato_br> ler manuais e livros nem sempre a gente consegue fixar bem os conceitos
<novato_br> ok
<Pskol> blz
<MarceloVaz> mão de quem ?
<novato_br> Pskol: vou nessa bro
<novato_br> t+
<novato_br> abraços e felicidades
<virtu> do juiz.... se o juiz tivesse terminado o jogo no tempo certo o Inter tinha vencido
<Pskol> novato_br, falowww,, té ++
<novato_br> t+
<virtu> galera: promoção: http://www.hardmob.com.br/threads/438477-VIAJAMOB-American-Airlines-SP-Filad%C3%A9lfia-R-583-ida-volta!-GO-EUA!/page2
<virtu> 600 pila ida e volta pra EUA
<virtu> comprei
<Pskol> de barco?
<Pskol> queria uma pro canada
<virtu> american airlines
<virtu> 755,32 ida e volta
<Pskol> sem volta
<virtu> ida e volta
<virtu> veja la
<virtu> to vendo pra california agora
<MarceloVaz> virtu
<MarceloVaz> quanto custa uma sem volta pra tia carmem
<MarceloVaz> ?
 * MarceloVaz essa me serve
<virtu> de graça
<virtu> taxista nao cobra
<MarceloVaz> me dá o telefone dele então
<MarceloVaz> eiuohueheouihe
<virtu> quase todos cara
<MarceloVaz> ponto turistico ?
<MarceloVaz> n sabia q eles nao cobravam pra largar ali
<virtu> alguns nao cobram cara
<MarceloVaz> tenho uma amiga q mora ao lado
<MarceloVaz> pedir pra me deixar la e entrar na amiga
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> taxista me apedreja
<virtu> hehe
<MarceloVaz> vo indo
<MarceloVaz> t+
<Spiga> instalei o dhcp3-server debian 6.0 so que ele nao ta aparecendo na pasta /etc/dhcp3 e nem /etc/init.d/
<Spiga> alguma dica?
<rogerio> bom dia alguem pode passar o comando para ver a temperatura da placa de video gforce?
<rogerio> pelo terminal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> rogerio, instala o pacote lm-sensors
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> depois da o comando sensors
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> o que tiver sensor na sua maquina vai responder com a temperatura atual e critica
<rogerio> eu ja fiz isto é que eu coloquei um comando no conky para a temperatura da placa de video e não sei se realmente é a placa de video!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pois coloca ai a saida do teu sensors
<rogerio> como assim?
<rogerio> como assim?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> exemplo a minha ta assim
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> acpitz-virtual-0
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Adapter: Virtual device
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> temp1:       +51.0°C  (crit = +200.0°C)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> temp2:       +48.0°C  (crit = +107.0°C)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> k10temp-pci-00c3
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> temp1:       +54.5°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +109.5°C)
<rogerio> Adapter: ISA adapter
<rogerio> in0:         +1.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.84 V)
<rogerio> in1:         +3.14 V  (min =  +2.06 V, max =  +0.94 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> in2:         +3.20 V  (min =  +1.17 V, max =  +1.41 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> in3:         +2.96 V  (min =  +2.08 V, max =  +1.94 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> in4:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.48 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> in7:         +2.86 V  (min =  +2.43 V, max =  +2.35 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> in8:         +3.18 V  (min =  +0.46 V, max =  +0.85 V)   ALARM
<rogerio> fan1:          0 RPM  (min =  103 RPM, div = 128)  ALARM
<rogerio> fan2:       2096 RPM  (min = 42187 RPM, div = 4)  ALARM
<rogerio> fan3:       3609 RPM  (min = 17307 RPM, div = 2)  ALARM
<rogerio> temp1:       +37.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +4.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
<rogerio> temp2:       +47.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = diode
<rogerio> temp3:       -48.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<rogerio> cpu0_vid:   +1.363 V
<rogerio> beep_enable:enabled
<rogerio> apareceu isto
<rogerio> valeu pela ajuda!
<ffr76> bom dia
<tania> bom dia :)
<ffr76> tania sabe usar o crontab?
<tania> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<tania> http://www.devin.com.br/crontab/
<ffr76> obrigado tania
<tania> ;)
<ffr76> so q não funciona o agendamento cron!!!
<Pskol> hmm
<Spiga> alguem ja instalou o dhcp3-server no debian squeezre
<Spiga> ele nao ta inslando corretamente.
<riba> hi
<tania> oie :)
<Spiga> nossa velho ja to me estressando com dhcp3-server
<tania> bate nele Spiga, quem sabe ele obedece ;)
<Spiga> nem fala.
<Spiga> esse corno nao ta instalando direito vou ter que fazer um downgrade
<peregrinator_six> tania,
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> o mestre brasileiro do software livre heheh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UvJj74DDm4
<Patricia> Hey
<Patricia> Bye bye
<tania> tchauzinhu :)
<Cesar_celular> teste celular
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> hahaha
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> funcionou :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> funcionou :D
<Stylles> Ai galera..
<Stylles> Alguem usa um softfone..
<Stylles> Homologado pro ubuntu
<Stylles> ????
<Rickwap> Cesar
<Rickwap> Pere irmao blz
<Spiga> alguem da uma dica de programa para linux que eu possa monitoramento da rede e todos os processos de internet que trafegando na minha rede.
<heitor> quem já instalou o beryl no ubuntu 10.10
<peregrinator_six> heitor, não existe mais o beryl rapaz, se fundiu e virouo Compiz Fuzin! :D
<heitor> ok valeu
<peregrinator_six> erreo o segundo nome... :P
<peregrinator_six> heitor, quer saber sobre..?!
<heitor> sim quero
<heitor> ia tentar instalar via synaptc
<peregrinator_six> heitor, http://www.compiz.org/
<peregrinator_six> heitor, o ubuntu 10.10 já vem com ele instalado! :D
<heitor> já
<heitor> tem que ativa-lo
<heitor> vou ler no site
<peregrinator_six> heitor, http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=568
<heitor> peregrinator_six, muito obrigado
<heitor> já estou lendo o material que você me mandou
<peregrinator_six> heitor, qual o seu hardware...?!
<peregrinator_six> vga/chip set...?!
<heitor> chip set
<heitor> eu tenho um not
<peregrinator_six> heitor, e qual o seu chip set de video...?!
<heitor> nvidia Geforce 7000M
<peregrinator_six> heitor, beleza, já ativou o driver propietario..?!
<heitor> sim, já
<heitor> peregrinator_six, vou ter que sair agora
<heitor> e já volto
<Cesar_celular> teste
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> teste
<Patricia> testing
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> Patricia:  estou no celular testando o irc por ele kkkk
<Patricia> testing too call
<Cesar_celular> kkkk
<Patricia> now now now now: failed to connecting by Cesar_celular
<Patricia> :-P
<Cesar_celular> e vamo que vamo terminar o tutorial para postar no site :P
<Cesar_celular> hum
<tania>  Bem vindo Chico!!
<Patricia> alguem ai que seja otimo em desenhos graficos? -Ajudar em um Tema para o emesene ;)
<Chico> valeu
<Patricia> esta ficando +- assim http://kgeek.tk/repositorio/Img/l-v-emesene.png
<annakamilla2> olá
<Patricia> hi annakamilla2
<tania> parabéns Patricia, está ficando muito bom :)
<annakamilla2> alguem aqui está enfrentando algum problema com ubuntu 10.04 em relação aos repositórios ??
<Patricia> br.archives?
<rl_> to com problema pra converter ogv pra avi pelo VLC
<rl_> http://i.min.us/ilDAQM.png
<rl_> alguém ajuda?
<annakamilla2> Patricia: creio que seja este
<Patricia> tania: :-) tanks
<Patricia> annakamilla2: nao use repo br.archive
<annakamilla2> tania: tenta usar o winff
<annakamilla2> para conversão de video no meu pc to usando winff e o devede
<rl_> vou tentar o winff
<annakamilla2> tentei instalar o devede no ubuntu live cd mas não deu certo, tive que me contentar e fazer isso no slack msm
<rl_> o youtube naoaceita ogv :(
<rl_> sera que tem como salvar videos do cheese direto em avi ?
<annakamilla2> rl_: ja enviei um monte de ogv lá no youtube e deu certo
<annakamilla2> converte em wmv que tb dá
<rl_> po o devede funfou :)
<annakamilla2> eu to com problerma com um dvd chato da sony que não tá rodando os dvd que eu fiz
<rl_> ogv rodou no youtube ?
<annakamilla2> da tectoy roda e do meu pc tb roda
<annakamilla2> rl_: sim
<Patricia> alguem com ideias legais a deixar scrollbars estilo dark, http://ww2.kgeek.tk/repositorio/Img/Scrollbars/
<Patricia> ;)
<rl_> consegui ocnverter em avi pelo devede q vc falou
<rl_> é bom que enviar em avi é mais rapido
<rl_> ogv pesa muito
<annakamilla2> converti ele para vob e nem com isso rodou :(
<rl_> patricia eu tenho muita dificuldade em mecher com temas
<Patricia> :-P
<rl_> ate pra baixar tema pronto do lookgnome é um sufoco
<Patricia> :O
<rl_> cada tema esta em um serviço diferente
<rl_> tem muito link quebrado lá
<rl_> mas, enfim, to bem com o macbuntu
<Patricia> http://imgbin.org/images/3443.png
<Giverny> Patricia, pode usar css
<Patricia> ;) instalar temas sem complicação
<Giverny> e largar imagens
<Patricia> Giverny: nao nao pode usar css :S
<Patricia> gtk
<Giverny> Patricia,  css é media="all" qualquer engine aceita
<Giverny> Patricia, que linguagem ce tá fazendo?
<Patricia> a base dele esta em puro gtk, se for mudar ai tem q mudar tudo :S
<rl_> que programa é esse ? de instalr temas
 * Patricia kde sempre :D
<Patricia> ´e do kde
<Patricia> é
<Patricia> do painel dele
<Giverny> Patricia, kde usa qt4
<Patricia> sim
<Giverny> Patricia, qt > gtk
<rl_> 15mb em ogv vira 5mb em avi :)
<Patricia> Giverny: uhn?
<Giverny> qt é melhor que gtk
<Patricia> sim eu sei
<Giverny> Patricia, que linguagem que é?
<Giverny> vai de pygtk com glade?
<Patricia> pygtk
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Preciso de ajuda com HD no Ubuntu. Um SP0411N está sendo montando (NTFS) mas estou com problemas de reconhecer ele no SETUP da máquina.
<Patricia> mmm
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que tem coisa corrompida. Será? A entrada Grub para partição Windows NTFS diz que (algo em inglês) que o ID não bate.
<Giverny> AlexandreMBM, o filesystem do ubuntu normal é o ext4
<annakamilla2> AlexandreMBM: hummm
<Giverny> AlexandreMBM, não empurra ele em ntfs
<Giverny> ehhe
<annakamilla2> o que dá no gparted ?? AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, não estou empurrando em NTFS. O sistema está em ext4 num segundo HD.
<annakamilla2> AlexandreMBM: ve jumpper
<annakamilla2> se está certo
<Patricia> faz um chkdsk no ntfs e vai saber se esta com problemas
<Patricia> bem, vou sair, ate mais a noite,
<Patricia> fui-me
<tania> t+
<AlexandreMBM> andersoncarlos83, se não me engano o Gparted funcionou. Dentro do Ubuntu o HD parece normal. Mas no SETUP da máquina ele não é reconhecido no auto. Durante o reconhecimento do boot, o nome a aparece, mas logo em seguida, escolhendo a entrada Grub para ele, acusa que o ID (se não me engano) não bate, como se o HD não estivesse lá.
<Giverny> AlexandreMBM, é pq ce ainda não montou o hd
<andersoncarlos83> AlexandreMBM: ???
<Giverny> ai ele tá aparecendo assim desconhecido ou nem mesmo chega a aparecer...
<AlexandreMBM> andersoncarlos83, Sim, os jumpers estão corretos. Funcionava até dias atrás. Estou lendo em alguns fóruns que o HD pode ter corrompido. Tenho dicas de algumas ferramentas, mas entrei aqui para saber se posso tentar alguma ferramenta pelo Ubuntu. Tipo uma ferramenta de correção para NTFS etc. Estou suspeitando que foi o ntfs-3g
<Giverny> AlexandreMBM, o hd com ntfs tá rodando windows?
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, dentro do Ubuntu ele monta normalmente. Eu copio e colo arquivos.
<annakamilla2> AlexandreMBM: isso não está me parecendo problema de partição
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, sim, o HD tem duas partições NTFS. Uma com Windows outra com backups.
<Giverny> AlexandreMBM, o ubuntu encherga as 2?
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, sim. Testei ontem e espero que esteja do mesmo jeito.
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, as dicas que colhi falam de formatação física. Parece-me que são programas Windows. Nem tenho como instalá-los no ambiente disponível.
<Giverny> formatar poderia resolver mas é a última coisa que se faz :T
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, alguns são discos bootáveis, mas mesmo assim, antes de formatar eu queria tentar correções não destrutivas
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, pois é!
<Giverny> em TI ninguém formata enquanto pode brigar aheuah
<AlexandreMBM> Giverny, até porque eu não quero instalar Windows, e vai ficar chato eu negar. A máquina não é minha, mas não vou instalar Windows... não instalo nem pra mim! (se for pirata)
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, será que se o NTFS tivesse corrompido não estaria assim?
<AlexandreMBM> Agora, descobri algo curioso hoje...
<AlexandreMBM> O HD estava funcionando num cabo de 80 vias (como é o normal) com um gravador slave. E uma das vias - pasmem - estava rompida! Pasmem mesmo! Por que isso deve ter funcionado muito tempo.
<AlexandreMBM> Passa pela minha cabeça que esse rompimento pode ser algo normal, mas não vejo algo parecido em outros cabos. Nunca vi! É como de um bixo tivesse comido meio centímetro de uma via.
<annakamilla2> não pq era para a bios detectar AlexandreMBM
<annakamilla2> tentar trocar por um de 80 vias
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, estou quase concluído que esse cabo supostamente estragado corrompeu tudo. Agora, porque o sistema operacional não apresentava erros? É muito curioso!
<AlexandreMBM> andersoncarlos83, eu já troquei o cabo. O comportamento continuou o mesmo. Mas deixei o cabo novo, claro!
<AlexandreMBM> andersoncarlos83, desculpa
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, falei com você, e não com andersoncarlos83
<andersoncarlos83> AlexandreMBM: ok!
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, andersoncarlos83 desculpe-me, já fiz isso algumas vezes
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, em resumo, estou aqui no canal #ubuntu-br para pedir dicas de ferramentas do Ubuntu que possam me ajudar nesse problema
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla2, sei que aqui não é um canal de hardware...
<Guest78699> Oi, boa noite
<Guest78699> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest78699, vai falando..
<AlexandreMBM> Guest17011, de preferencia mude o apelido com o comando /nick novoapelido
<heitor> Alguem já instalou o Panda no linux
<Guest78699> formatei meu pc, e mudei o sistema de arquivos da partição de backup do meu computador de Ntsf para ext3, mas não formatei, perdí os meus arquivos ?
<AlexandreMBM> Guest78699, de preferencia mude o apelido com o comando /nick novoapelido
<AlexandreMBM> neto, já usei BitDefender
<Francisco___> ?
<Francisco___> Perdí meus arquivos ?
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, sim
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, talvez possa recuperar
<Francisco___> como ?
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, você usa Windows e está "aprendendo" GNU/Linux?
<neto> ha ta
<Francisco___> não tenho mais windows, só linux, no notebook
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, existem muitos programas para Windows.
<AlexandreMBM> É só procurar no Baixaki.com
<neto> o BitDefender é bom
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, mas é preciso alguns cuidados
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, deixa eu ver aqui... talvez eu tenha um e-mail com dicas.
<Francisco___> ok.
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, tenho alguns textos que podem lhe ajudar
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, envio para e-mail seu?
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, ou prefere que eu use o paste.bin?
<AlexandreMBM> Francisco___, um momento
<AlexandreMBM> francisco_, é vocẽ?
<AlexandreMBM> Pessoal! Todos! Por favor. Ele se foi, o Francisco. Mas se ele voltar, por favor, indiquem isso a ele: http://pastebin.com/U5696Tgd
<AlexandreMBM> É um começo! Para ele pesquisar.
<AlexandreMBM> Preciso sair. Até!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/veja-como-acessar-o-irc-pelo-celular/
<Nilodanx52> tem -com-o -eu- usar o script d-o msn plus no emesene
<Giverny> Nilodanx52, depende
<mibis_> e ae meus cumpadis
<tania> boa noite mibis_ :)
<mibis_> alguma novidade?
<mibis_> e ae tania td bem?
<tania> td tranquilinho
<mibis_> alguma novidade gnome?
<tania> a Patricia tava querendo uma força com um tema emesene, desenvolvimento
<tania> por enquanto não
<tania> já volto
<mibis_> ummm
<mibis_> ai paty
<mibis_> seu problema é oque na verdade?
<mibis_> tipo olha nao sei a você mas despois que usei o amsn nao mudei mais foi o unico onde funcionou todos os plugns
<mibis_> patricia vc esta ai?
<virtu> e ae camabda
<tania1> oie virut, bão?
<lourilucio> virtu boa noite
<virtu> sempre bem =) mas faceiro pra caramba... agosto eu viajo pros states =P comprei uma barbada de passagem
<virtu> =DDDD
<tania1> que chique
<tania1> qto?
<virtu> 584R$ ida e volta
<virtu> pra Philadelfia
<virtu> com isto eu nao vou nem pro Nordeste
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-18
<igor_> ola alguem pode  ajudar?
<tania1> verdade, ta bem barato mesmo
<tania1> mas vai ter muita escala?
<tania1> pergunta ai igor_ quem puder te ajudar, responderá
<virtu> tania1: 1 escala apenas em Miami
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<samuel_mesq> e Boa Noite o/
<Patricia> boa noite samuel_mesq
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla2, ???
<samuel_mesq> Patricia: oi kkk delay ta fogo kkk
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: oi?
<Patricia> hiii acho q é porque estou pegando logs
<samuel_mesq> brinks não ta com delay
<Patricia> emerge :D
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<samuel_mesq> ta devagar aki hj kk
<Patricia> samuel_mesq: aki tambem
<Pskol> opa
<Patricia> oi Pskol
<Pskol> Patricia, oi
<Pskol> :)
<samuel_mesq> Pskol: eae
<Patricia> :0
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> samuel_mesq, iae blzz
<virtu> voltei
<Patricia> emerge demorado :-S
<Pskol> Patricia, e o seu bot? ta porai?
<Patricia> Pskol: esta no seu serve :P
<Pskol> hmm ta no gentoo e
<Pskol> Patricia, me diz entao q vc tinha uma copia ai com vc ne
<Patricia> configurando um vhost, parceria :D
<Patricia> nao ^^
<Pskol> serio?
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> ^^
<Pskol> como nao?
<Patricia> eu para formatar acabei apagando tudo ^^
<Pskol> e se eu te dizer q aquela maquina foi pro saco tbm
<Patricia> mas mmm, faço outro :DD
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> a vida é cheia de perdes e ganhas, ganhar nao ensina, perder ensina :)
<Pskol> nao lembro se o hd dela ta vivo mas talvez sim
<Patricia> ^^
<Pskol> humm
 * Pskol aliviado
<Pskol> kkkk
<Patricia> bem, parece que esta estavel :)
<Giverny> Patricia, falou como gente grande agora
<Giverny> =d
<Pskol> huahuuhau
<Patricia> amsg servicos pkill
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> servicos pkill
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> :-D
<Patricia> agora direto do meu apr :D
<Patricia> q pega o vhost da sourge :D
<Patricia> ^^
<Pskol> Patricia, o q anda aprontando?
<flawin> Bom dia, pessoal!
<Patricia> Pskol, meu bnc :D
<Patricia>  /server 192.168.2.254
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> hmmm
<flawin> Gente, instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 na VM e não está aparecendo o Unity..
<Pskol> ah e eh
<Pskol> posso conectar nee?
<Pskol> qual ip externo
<Patricia> Pskol, so se estiver na rede local :-), claro logo mais irei aplicar formas seguras :D
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite to saindo ....
 * Patricia nao vai revelar o ip
<Pskol> rsss
<flawin> Alguém pode ajudar?
<Pskol> cria um ddns
<flawin> Instalei via Virtual Box..
<flawin> Amigos, me ajudem por favor!
<Patricia> flawin, apenas 'nao esta aparecendo, é muito vago, existe msgs de erros tem print da tela'?
<Pskol> nunca usei unity
<Patricia> quando inicio meu sistema, nada aparece, ate eu precionar a teclas ctrl+end
<flawin> Patricia: Interessante é que rodando a partir do CD aparece normal..
<Patricia> entao, voce esta fazendo algo errado nao?
<Patricia> Connecting. This may take up to 15 minutes during busy periods...
<Patricia> volto em 15 minutos
<flawin> realmente eu nao sei
<flawin> Estou usando a ultima versão do kernel e tudo.
<Patricia> voltei :D
<Patricia> mudar de cliente :)
<rfsd> boa noite
<rfsd> queria saber porque o meu notebook hp amd fica quente com o ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém conhece um plugin de ftp para o google chrome ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e vamo que vamo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> de volta pra o firefox
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> google chrome está meio bugado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou ficar no FF até cansar dele de novo auhuhae
<tania> bom dia a todos  :)
<Rickwap> Boa tarde
 * tania is away: [:)]
<tania> #join slcampusparty
<Spiga> !paster
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'paster' not found
<Spiga> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Spiga> galera
<Spiga> to com esse problema ai...
<Spiga> alguem me da uma solução
<Spiga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568691/
<nona> alguém sabe como faço para configurar um rede ponto-a-ponto?
<nona> com duas máquinas linux
<Spiga> primeiramente vc tem cabo crossover?
<Spiga> caso tenha.. e so configurar  os ip pelo gnome-network-manager
<Spiga> e gg.
<nona> Spiga, blz
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> meu Ubuntu esta enchendo o disco muito rapido alguem sabe de alguma coisa para resolver isto?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Spiga, nem precisa ser um crossover as placas hoje em dia conseguem fazer isso com um cabo normal
<Spiga> hum, mas é bom para garantir.
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, para de fazer download hauauahuaha
<Spiga> huahuhauhua
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del mas não faço!!!
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,tinha um disco de 20 g encheu troquei por um de 80 g e agora ja ta cheio denovo!!!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, rapaz eu nunca vi um sistema operacional que criar arquivos do nada e lota o hd a unica forma de isso acontecer é tu copiando ou baixando arquivos pro computador...ou então se tu pegar um worm que se replica dentro da maquina gerando milhoes de outros arquivos
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> mas isso ia deixar o computador estupidamente lento alem do mais é linux né? falar em virus worms é meio raro de acontecer
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,no ubuntu isto e possivel?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, em qualquer sistema é possivel...mas no ubuntu as chances realmente são brem proximas de zero
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,como faço pra ter certesa?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, tu pode usar o programa analisador do uso do disco
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai manda varrer a pasta pessoal
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,como?
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,ant-virus?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não é não ele ja vem no ubuntu instalado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> procura em aplicativos > acessorios
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,como?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai esse programa vai te dizer qual é o arquivo e quanto ele ocupa no teu HD ai tu vai saber o que que ta lotando ele
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,mantedor do sistema!!!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del>  analisador do uso do disco
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,meu ubuntu 10.10 não tem isto?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ¬¬
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem sim pode procurar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> em aplicativos
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,aplicativos preferenciais?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, rapaz bem ai na tua barra não tem 3 nomes não? aplicativos locais e sistema??
<marcos_> ola
<marcos_> alguem pode me ajudar
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,não
<tania> ffr76: Alt+F2 e digita baobab
<marcos_> minhas janelas não aparecem o botão fechar
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,achei analizador de uso do disco
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> pronto agora manda ele varrer pasta pessoal
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,ok varrendo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai ele vai gerar um relatorio mostrando o nome de todas as tuas pastas e quanto de espaço ela consome
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai tu vai saber o que que ta lotando teu HD
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,sim achei e um arquivo cache de 47 g q sera isto?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, em qual pasta ele ta??
<nona> marcos, mas aparecem os outros botões?
<marcos> eh  outro marcos
<nona> marcos, foi mal
<nona> marcos_, aparece os outros botões?
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,/home/usuario/.cache  e um arquino .frrrb_334
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,achei e detonei com eles obrigado valeu mesmo!!!:>)
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, poisé esses arquivos pode apagar isso ai é só alguma coisa que algum programa gravou pra poder ele acessar mais rapidamente depois, mas as vezes nunca mais usa novamente
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> agora é estranho ele chegar a ficar deste tamanho
<marcos_> nona
<marcos_> obrigado
<marcos_> ja descobri como
<marcos_> Clique em:
<marcos_> - Aplicativos
<marcos_> - Acessórios
<marcos_> - Terminal
<marcos_> - digite: gconf-editor
<marcos_> - Enter
<marcos_> - Vai abrir uma janela chamada "Editor de configurações"
<marcos_> - No menu da esquerda clique no sinal de + ao lado da palavra apps
<marcos_> - Desça e clique no sinal de + ao lado de Metacity
<marcos_> - Clique em cima da palavra general
<marcos_> - 'A direita procure as palavras "button_layout"
<nona> marcos_, exatamente
<marcos_> - Ao lado direito de "button_layout" está escrito a frase:    close, minimize, maximize:
<marcos_>   delete esta frase que está lá e substitua por:                    menu:minimize,maximize,close
<marcos_> - Aperte ENTER para concluir. (basta apertar ENTER.  Não existe botao de salvar)Pronto! olhe para cima e já verá os 3 botões em seus lugares.  Que alívio !!!
<Spiga> mano
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, o meu por exemplo mesmo usando muitos programas e usando muito internet ele ta com 700mb só
<Spiga> coloca isso aki nao
<Spiga> usa o paste
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, é bom tu pesquisar pq que o teu cresceu tanto pra não voltar a acontecer
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,obrigado foi uma descompaquitação que fiz ontem .tar.gz
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,ja apaquei valeu!
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, beleza
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,o comando baobab não funcionou
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,o q faz?
<tania> ffr76: chama o analisador do uso do disco
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,digitei como root devolveu >
<ffr76> Clique em:
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Aplicativos
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Acessórios
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Terminal
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - digite: gconf-editor
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Enter
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Vai abrir uma janela chamada "Editor de configurações"
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - No menu da esquerda clique no sinal de + ao lado da palavra apps
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Desça e clique no sinal de + ao lado de Metacity
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Clique em cima da palavra general
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - 'A direita procure as palavras "button_layout"
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Ao lado direito de "button_layout" está escrito a frase:    close, minimize, maximize:
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_>   delete esta frase que está lá e substitua por:                    menu:minimize,maximize,close
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> - Aperte ENTER para concluir. (basta apertar ENTER.  Não existe botao de salvar)
<ffr76> [11:28] <marcos_> Pronto! olhe para cima e já verá os 3 botões em seus lugares.  Que alívio !!!
<ffr76> Desculpe
<ffr76> Falha minha
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,digitei como root devolveu>
<ffr76> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<ffr76> Abortado
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ffr76, baobab? nunca vi esse comando na vida
<ffr76> Ctrl-Alt-Del,claro foi a tania desculpe
<ffr76> tania,seu comando não rolou!!!
<tania> é so um atalho pra chamar o analisador
<ffr76> tania ok brigado fiz via grafico mesmo tks:>)
 * tania is away: [almoço :)]
<Patricia> hello
<Patricia> tiozinho hadenes acorda
<Erosreis> pessoal alguem poderia me ajudar com o wine?
<Patricia> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<Erosreis> sempre que tento usalo aparece essa menssagem The file '/media/AAB8FD24B8FCEFA5/Users/Eros/Desktop/7loader 1.5.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Patricia> não está marcado como executável. Se este foi baixado ou copiado de uma fonte não confiável, ele pode ser perigoso para ser executado. Para mais detalhes, leia sobre o bit executável.
<Patricia> 7loader crack do windows?
<Erosreis> <Patricia> só usei esse pra fazer o teste mais quando uso com qualquer outro da o mesmo problema
<Erosreis> e quando marco como executavel ele desmarca-se
<Patricia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500627
<Patricia> faça assim 'wine /media/AAB8FD24B8FCEFA5/Users/Eros/Desktop/7loader 1.5.exe'
<Patricia> almoçar :-D, volto logo mais
<aaaaaaaf> o meu PC desligou com o email aberto no firefox, agora o cookie q tinha o login sumiu, oq aconteceu??
<Patricia> back
<Patricia> AFK: volto mais tarde. Cursinho
 * tania is back (gone 01:31:45)
<castro> alguem aqui me ajuda a remover o lamp
<edenc> castro: lamp, as in "linux apache mysql perl" ?
<marcos> sudo aptitude remove  ....
<marcos> sudo apt-get --purge remove  .....
<castro> eu instalei esse lamp pelo aquele tasksel
<castro> alguem aqui usa drupal
<mactimes> castro, Pode remover pelo tasktel da mesma forma.
<castro> da erro aptitude 100
<castro> alguma coisa assim
<mactimes> castro, "alguma coisa assim" não facilita em nada para descobrir o que está acontecendo e poder lhe fornecer alguma ajuda realmente útil.
<Pskol> castro, custava instaalar apt-get install mysql-server php5 apache2?
<mactimes> Pskol, Yoz! \o/
<Pskol> mactimes, iaewww... blz
<mactimes> Pskol, |(^_^)|  Belezinha?
<Pskol> blzzz
<Pskol> vo pruma reuniaozinha aki ja volto
<Pskol> fui
<mactimes> Pskol, Tem visto o Coringao por aí?  Preciso muito falar com ele.
<mactimes> Pskol, Blz, Intel!
<castro> <mactimes> pode me ajudar
<mactimes> castro, Qual o problema?
<castro> essa questao desse lamp
<castro> to tentando roda o drupal
<castro> acho que eu fiz uma m...
<mactimes> castro, Cara, roda o tasksel novamente e tenta remover.  Me informa o erro que está retornando exatamente ou não vou poder te ajudar.
<castro> cheguei a dar permissão chmod 777 var
<castro> isso e errado
<galax11> mactimes, pode me ajudar?
<mactimes> galax11, Pois não?
<galax11> é o seguinte, eu sou novo no ubuntu
<galax11> e queria saber que programas preciso instalar, em geral
<galax11> para um bom funcionamento
<galax11> do sistema
<galax11> se tem algum site
<galax11> que diga passo a passo.
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, para uso geral, o sistema já vem com praticamente tudo o que um usuário comum possa precisar.
<galax11> hum
<galax11> ok
<mactimes> galax11, Acompanhar aqui pelo canal é uma boa opção pra aprender algumas dicas e truques.
<galax11> está bom, obrigado pela ajuda
<mactimes> galax11, Mas tem um bocado de material na Internet a respeito de utilização básica do sistema.  Está procurando alguma coisa específica?
<galax11> na verdade sim
<galax11> o gerenciador de pacotes synaptic não está abrindo
<galax11> corretamente
<galax11> olha só
<galax11> diz que o dpkg foi interrompido
<galax11> e diz para executar um comando no terminal
<galax11> porem não da certo
<mactimes> galax11, Não tem nenhum outro processo (atualização ou algo assim) utilizando gerenciamento de pacotes?
<mactimes> galax11, Faz aí num terminal o que eu passei pro castro.
<galax11> que eu possa ver não
<galax11> ta
<mactimes> galax11,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<castro> <mactimes> ja rolou a parada
<mactimes> galax11, Isto vai atualizar o sistema e remover o que não for mais necessário.
<castro> <mactimes>o que eu faço agora
<mactimes> castro, Sem erros?
<castro> nao acusor nada aqui o xterm
<galax11> mactimes, valeu
<mactimes> galax11, Blz.
<mactimes> castro, sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<mactimes> castro, Vê se remove.
<galax11> não precisa reiniciar depois de ter feito a atualização parcial?
<mactimes> galax11, Não.  Só se atualizar o kernel, geralmente.
<galax11> okay
<galax11> excelente!
<galax11> arrumou tudo!!
<galax11> hehehe
<galax11> obrigado
<mactimes> Por nada.
<castro> removeu
<mactimes> galax11, Geralmente, você só vai ter de reiniciar quando tiver alguma atualização como "linux-image-blahblahblah"
<mactimes> castro, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<galax11> entendi
<mactimes> galax11, Mas também não morre se não reiniciar imediatamente, não.
<galax11> hehehe ok
<Rickwap> Boa tarde pessoal
<galax11> aqui é só suporte ou da pra conversar também?
<Rickwap> estou precisando de uma ajuda na instalacao do ubuntu 10.10
<castro> ja
 * tania is away: :)
<mactimes> galax11, Cara,  tem tempo que não paro aqui no canal, mas acho que se o conteúdo do bate-papo for relevante, beleza.  Mas recomendo que entre no ##ubuntu-br ou no ##ubuntu-offtopic-br se estiver em dúvida.
<galax11> okay
<castro> <mactimes>ja
<mactimes> galax11, Desculpe, o último é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<galax11> foi nada
<galax11> bah como tem pouca gente
<galax11> =D
<castro> <mactimes> ja fiz o apache2 tem que fazer no php tambem
<Rickwap> E assim, estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu em uma particao do meu hd, mais quando eu clico em instalar agora, ele da o seguinte erro ou mensagem : sem sistema de ficheiro de raiz, nao esta definido o sistema de ficheiro de raiz, porfavor corija esta situacao a partir do menu particionamento
<mactimes> castro, sudo apt-get remo ve--purge php5
<mactimes> castro, sudo apt-get remove--purge php5
<Rickwap> Algum pode me ajudar a resolver este problema?
<castro> ok
<castro>  e depois
<mactimes> castro, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<castro> disse que p hp5 nao esta instalador
<castro> instalado
<mactimes> castro, sudo tasksel remove lamp
<Rickwap> ?
<Rickwap> Alguem pode ajudar-me pfv
<Rickwap> Linux4life
<Rickwap> Tem alguem ai
<galax11> tem
<ffr76> não
<galax11> como que eu conecto no meu nick?
<galax11> coloco senha e tal
<galax11> ja está registrado
<galax11> eu não to achando na internet
<Rickwap> E assim, estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu em uma particao do meu hd, mais quando eu clico em instalar agora, ele da o seguinte erro ou mensagem : sem sistema de ficheiro de raiz, nao esta definido o sistema de ficheiro de raiz, porfavor corija esta situacao a partir do menu particionamento
<galax11> eu não sei responder a sua pergunta
<ffr76> assim..../msg NickServ register usuario senha
<galax11> desculpa
<galax11> valeu
<galax11> ffr76
<ffr76> assim..../msg NickServ identify usuario senha
<Rickwap> Ho valew galax
<Rickwap> Ninguem tem alguma idea pro meu problema?
<Rickwap> 77 usuarios ninguem tem uma idea? Sera que o meu problema e tao serio assim
<mactimes> Sim, é sério e chama-se PEBKAC.
<markkk> Coloca a /
<mactimes> markkk, A resposta dele encontra-se na pergunta.  O sistema lhe diz o que fazer, mas a preguiça de ler até mesmo o que escreve é mais forte.
<galax11> mactimes
<mactimes> galax11, Pois não?
<galax11> o que você acha do curso de ciência(s) da computação?
<markkk> mactimes, verdade amigo.
<mactimes> galax11, Depende do curso e da instituição.
<galax11> no meu caso vou fazer vestibular pra UFRGS, em 2012
<mactimes> markkk, Ele já é conhecido aqui por este tipo de "problema".  Eu nem respondo mais, sempre me estresso.  Então prefiro evitar.
<galax11> gosto muito de informática, programação e tal
<galax11> mas preciso de uma opinião de alguem com mais conhecimento
<mactimes> galax11, Cara, tem um camarada que pode te falar melhor sobre os cursos, é mais envolvido com o meio acadêmico. Quando ele entrar por aí você pergunta que é melhor, é o "pqtasi".
<markkk> mactimes, é verdade, pergunta assim é bom nem responder.
<galax11> beleza
<galax11> valeu
<galax11> mactimes, sempre que eu quiser corrigir um problema no ubuntu eu executo aquele comando que você me passou anteriormente?
<galax11> o de atualização parcial
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, aquilo não é exatamente uma poção mágica.   Vou te explicar a linha de comando.
<galax11> ok
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, a linha toda estava assim:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, sudo = Super User DO = Faça como Super Usuário.  Nos sistemas *nix, chamamos de Super Usuário, Administrador, God in the machine, etc, etc uma conta chamada root
<mactimes> galax11, root é uma conta no seu sistema que tem os poderes para executar toda ou quase toda tarefa.  É como se fosse o "dono" do sistema.
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, Quando você executa um comando com sudo (se sua conta for Sudoer, ou seja, estiver no grupo de usuários que tem a permissão para executar comandos do tipo sudo, gksu, gksudo, etc), o que você está informando é:  dê-me poderes administrativos para executar a tarefa.
<galax11> hummmmm
<galax11> estou entendendo
<mactimes> galax11, Então, 'sudo apt-get update' = Execute como super usuário o comando apt-get com o parâmetro update.
<mactimes> galax11, apt-get é um gerenciador de pacotes.
<mactimes> galax11, update é o parâmetro que diz pro apt-get atualizar sua lista de pacotes a partir dos repositórios na internet.
<galax11> apt é o mesmo que aptitude?
<mactimes> galax11, Não.  aptitude é um outro gerenciador de pacotes, mas que requer o apt para funcionar também.
<galax11> aham
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, voltando à linha de comando.
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, sudo apt-get update = "Atualize minha base de dados local com a lista de pacotes disponíveis nos repositórios na Internet, com poderes de super usuário".
<galax11> interessante
<mactimes> galax11, Todas ou quase todas as tarefas administrativas do sistema requerem poderes de super usuário.
<galax11> é como se o usuário falasse com o sistema
<galax11> hehe
<mactimes> galax11, Mas é exatamente isto.
<mactimes> galax11, Você manda, ele executa ou responde porquê não pôde executar.
<mactimes> galax11, Simples assim.
<galax11> entendi
<galax11> nem acredito que eu usei windows durante alguns anos
<galax11> ainda uso
<galax11> na vdd
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, logo após o 'sudo apt-get update', você viu um par de &, assim &&
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, Estes && significam o seguinte:
<mactimes> galax11, Se o comando à esquerda do '&&' executar com sucesso, siga em frente e execute o comando à direita do '&&'.
<galax11> que legall
<galax11> então
<galax11> aquela linha de comando tinha quatro comandos
<mactimes> galax11, Então, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' significa: "Execute 'sudo apt-get update'.  Se tudo correr bem, execute 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'".
<mactimes> galax11, Exatamente.
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, São comandos em cadeia.
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, agora que já entendeu o sudo, o apt-get, e o parâmetro update do apt-get, só vou te passar os outros parâmetros.
<mactimes> galax11, Bem, recapitulando:  update: atualiza tua lista local do pacotes.
<mactimes> galax11, dist-upgrade atualiza o sistema baseado na lista que você atualizou com o 'update'.   Existe também o 'upgrade', mas o dist-upgrade vai um pouquinho além dele e tenta atualizar as dependências de uma forma mais 'inteligente'.
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, autoremove = desinstale os pacotes que não são mais necessários, como dependências de pacotes que já não estão mais instalados no sistema.
<mactimes> galax11, Mas o comando era: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<galax11> aham
<galax11> o que seria o --purge
<mactimes> galax11, O --purge diz o seguinte:  além de remover os pacotes que não são mais necessários, elimine também suas configurações.  Ou seja, você está dizendo pro sistema:  Remove TUDO porque não vou mais precisar disto e, se precisar, eu reconfiguro novamente.
<mactimes> galax11, E por fim, o autoclean = Elimine o cache dos pacotes que não estão mais instalados no sistema.
<mactimes> galax11, Se você não fizer autoclean, se for reinstalar um pacote que não tenha versão mais nova disponível na internet, não haverá tempo de download do pacote, ele já estará no cache.
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, Por outro lado, o cache ocupa espaço.  Como instalamos e desinstalamos diversas coisas, às vezes até para experimentar, isto pode tomar um bocado de espaço em disco.
<mactimes> galax11, Então, recomendo fazê-lo também.
<galax11> era isso que eu ia perguntar
<galax11> pois eles não estão mais instalados
<galax11> então não tem necessidade deles no sistema
<galax11> e eu posso executar ele separadamente né?
<galax11> só pra limpar o cache
<mactimes> galax11, Então, no fim, eram 4 comandos.  Todos executados como super usuário (sudo), e seguindo a ordem, o comando seguinte só seria executado caso o anterior tenha sido executado com sucesso, sem erros, sem problemas.
<mactimes> galax11, Sim.
<galax11> beleza
<galax11> valeu aî pela paciência pra explicar
<mactimes> galax11, Se quiser limpar completamente o cache, inclusive dos pacotes que estejam no sistema (geralmente não vai precisar reinstalá-los), pode executar 'sudo apt-get clean'
<mactimes> galax11, isto vai limpar todo o cache.
<galax11> aham
<galax11> ma duvida a mais
<galax11> eu uso aqui duas hds
<mactimes> galax11, autoclean só limpa o que não está instalado, clean limpa tudo.
<galax11> uma com windows
<galax11> sim
<mactimes> galax11, Ah, sim, antes de concluir...
<galax11> mas limpando tudo ele não iria tirar coisas úteis?
<mactimes> galax11, Se tiver dúvida em qualquer comando do teu sistema, existem as páginas-manual do sistema que podem ser acessadas com o comando 'man'.
<mactimes> galax11, Teste no teu sistema:  man touch
<galax11> a página touch abriu
<mactimes> mactimes, Não, não vai tirar.  Se você precisar reinstalar e não tiver no cache ele baixa novamente.
<mactimes> galax11, man touch
<mactimes> galax11, Verifica se digitou corretamente.
<galax11> okay
<galax11> sim
<galax11> como que sai
<mactimes> galax11, Movimenta com as setas, sai com 'q'
<galax11> deu
<mactimes> galax11, /seutexto para buscar 'seutexto'
<mactimes> galax11, 'n' para encontrar a próxima referência a 'seutexto'
<galax11> so um pouco
<galax11> voltei
<mactimes> galax11, Camarada, vou precisar me ausentar do canal por um instante.  Preciso de uma gentileza de um amigo pra terminar de migrar uns serviços aqui.  Ele acabou de chamar.  Retorno assim que puder.  Mas pergunta aí no canal.  _Geralmente_ o pessoal responde de boa vontade.
<galax11> ta beleza
<galax11> ta
<galax11> obrigado pela camaradagem
<galax11> deu pra aprender umas coisas
<mactimes> galax11, Por nada.
<galax11> basntatne
<peregrinator_six> galax11, new in the GNU/Linux Ubuntu man...?! Good afternoon. :)
<galax11> oh thanks
<peregrinator_six> galax11, diga lá, começando agora com o LInux...?!
<galax11> aham
<peregrinator_six> qual distro...?!
<galax11> faz umas duas semanas q reinstalei
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu 10.10?
<galax11> sim
<galax11> reinstalei não, que instalei
<galax11> linux é much better
<peregrinator_six> galax11, vamos ter um bom nivel de como operar um terminal...?!
<galax11> tenho noção de alguns comandos
<peregrinator_six> galax11, http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/usando-terminal/
<galax11> a boa
<galax11> vlw
<galax11> peregrinator_six, você sabe alguma coisa sobre  o curso de ciência(s) da computação?
<galax11> se é bom para quem gosta de programar
<peregrinator_six> galax11,  não, mas o meu primo sim!
<peregrinator_six> ele fez!
<galax11> oh
<galax11> que legal
<galax11> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> galax11, pega ai que vai ser ótimo pra vc... http://www.flechadeluz.org/web-2/e-manuais/tecnologias-alternativas/535-download-do-guia-do-iniciante-no-ubuntu
<castro> onde fica o apache 2 no ubuntu
<galax11> legal  o livro
<galax11> thanks
<galax11> vo lá
<galax11> falou pessoal
<galax11> valeu pela ajuda ae
<rafaelstanley> existe algum programa que abre psd no linux?
<rafaelstanley> gimp nao rola psd?
<Patricia> Back
<mactimes> apt-cache search gimp | grep -ie photoshop
<mactimes> abr2gbr - Converts PhotoShop brushes to GIMP
<robot7p> dfgdfgdfg
<ruffleS> boa noite a todos
<Patricia> alguem com tempo, e tem um bom conteudo sobre RNA >> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic |Google nao vale|
<giano> boa noite galera
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
 * Patricia channel 31 - Falsos milagres / doenças incuraveis que foram curadas com doações
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-19
<Silfar> galera preciso de ajuda
<Silfar> meus efeitos visuais estão desabilitados
<virtu> e ai cambada
<wrmsantos> Tenho ubuntu 9.10 e meu som parou de funcionar inclusive o ícone dosom sumiu alguém te alguma idéia
<wrmsantos> gente desculpa não sabia que tinha tópico definido
<rogerio_> boa noite pessoal não, sei muita coisa sobre linux gostaria de saber oque è (linux-image)
<peregrinator_six> rogerio_, boa noite. De onde se viu isso ai...?!
<rogerio_> peregrinator_six, li em alguns foruns que que isso interfere na velocidade do computador
<peregrinator_six> ?
<peregrinator_six> e qual o motivo alegado por eles...?!
<rogerio_> peregrinator_six, eu não entendi muito bem, mas è que eu estava pesquisando porque o ubuntu ficou mei pesado pro meu computador
<peregrinator_six> rogerio_, qual o seu ubuntu...?!
<peregrinator_six> e qual o seu hardware...?!
<rogerio_> peregrinator_six,  10.04
<rogerio_> Patricia, boa noite
<peregrinator_six> tá away...
<peregrinator_six> rogerio_, qual o seu hardware...?!
<rogerio_> peregrinator_six, pentium4, 1.6ghz, 1.2gb
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite o/
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: eae primo ore por mim amanhã, meu aniv o/
<samuel_mesq> ja me auto-presentiei com uma TV de 20 polegadas ;)
<rogerio_> liberie, ola
<Patricia> quem me invoca?
<peregrinator_six> Patricia, boa noite, já se foi... "rogerio_"
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> vou mudar meu nick novamente, parece q esta SuportePatricia
<ZNC> pedir ajuda X obrigar a ajudar
<samuel_mesq> ZNC: kkkk Suporte foi mancada
<samuel_mesq> qual o comando pra ver todos espaços de trabalho
<samuel_mesq> eu não lembro *_*
<ZNC> samuel_mesq: nao nao é
<ZNC> nem conheço
<ZNC> lll
<peregrinator_six> Tecla Super+E
<ZNC> <rogerio_> Patricia, boa noite <<< quem é ele?
<ZNC> pq nao chamou os outros
<ZNC> nao existe so eu
<ZNC> mas agora paz :D
<samuel_mesq> hmmm
<samuel_mesq> funcionou
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: ainda não ficou como eu vi ...
<peregrinator_six> como vc viu eu não posso saber né...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<samuel_mesq> http://ubuntued.info/emerald-um-decorador-de-janelas-incrivel
<samuel_mesq> ver o video no fim do post
<samuel_mesq> se puder é claro :D
<peregrinator_six> carregando...
<ZNC> qual a dificuldade samuel_mesq?
<samuel_mesq> compiz to vendo aki, quero brincar um pouco
<ZNC> ja q estou aki ne, nao vamos la
<ZNC> perfeito
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, não é possivel..
<peregrinator_six> mais de 2 minutos... :S
<peregrinator_six> mas explica o que aparece nele...
<ZNC> [18-02-2011 22:11] <Nonick> Nonick: ainda não ficou como eu vi ...
<ZNC> pode tirar um print do video?
<samuel_mesq> ok
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: :-)
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, não consegue explicar não rapaz...?!
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, ;)
<samuel_mesq> hmm
<samuel_mesq> fica todas as areas uma do lado da outra 2 em cima 2 em baixo :|
<ZNC> tira um print, coloca no paste, e tenta explicar emquanto a img é enviada
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, quem fez o poste gosta de usar 2 linhas e duas colunas, vai ver é isso!
<ZNC> samuel_mesq: muro da area de trabalho?
<samuel_mesq> deve ser eu ativei mas não aconteceu nada =/ acho que não sei o atalho
<peregrinator_six> é isso ai mesmo, ZNC o video não usa cubo, usa muro da área de trabalho, eu já vi o video outra hora...
<samuel_mesq> então eu ativei o muro
<samuel_mesq> e fiz o Super+E
<samuel_mesq> mas ele fica lado a lado
<samuel_mesq> imagebin FAIl :@
<samuel_mesq> http://imageupload.org/?di=512980791371
<samuel_mesq> ta ai
<samuel_mesq> daki a uns 30 minutos serei maior de idade perante a lei \o/
<ZNC> nossa....
<ZNC> felicidades a vc samuel_mesq
<ZNC> sera livre
<ZNC> :D
<samuel_mesq> ah nem tanto
<ZNC> ja vi esse expor ali no kde, mas nem lembro o nome
<samuel_mesq> serei jugado como adulto apartir de agora =/
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> ´e nao é bom?
<ZNC> prefere esse inferno?
 * peregrinator_six ???
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: é o barato de linhas e colunas que vc falou :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, considere esse o meu presente de aniversário pra vc...
<samuel_mesq> kkk valew ;)
<samuel_mesq> kkkk so consigo brincar com as aplicações =/
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: não tem a opção aki igual eu vi na net :(
<samuel_mesq> ah vou para com isso
<samuel_mesq> to perdendo meu tempo
<peregrinator_six> aprender nunca é perda de tempo jovem padawan
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> só tem tutorial pro Cubo
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, tem ensinamento pra tudo, só questão de saber aonde procurar rapaz...
<samuel_mesq> blz
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: o atalho super+E não é o do muro
<peregrinator_six> muro ou cubo são relativos ao Workspace Switcher e não a comandos...
<samuel_mesq> hmm num tendi o que vc falou
<ZNC> bem, achei solução para meu celular
<ZNC> so mudar o IRQ q funciona os dois dispositivos, MOTO
<ZNC> fui vou dormir
 * ZNC DEVEL
<samuel_mesq> uhuul ja sou maior de idade o/
<samuel_mesq> tbm vou dormir
<Giverny> parabéns
<samuel_mesq> valew
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite peregrinator_six
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite a Todos
<samuel_mesq> ZNC: ainda ta ai, então Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> Boanoite e feliz aniversário pra ti!
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: valew
<mwallacesd> Hellow there!
<Pskol__> relôu
<mwallacesd> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<mwallacesd> Ash!!!
<Pskol__> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<mwallacesd> Opa, Blz Pskol__
<Pskol__> blz]
<giano> beleza galera
<Pskol__> ae
<peregrinator_six> giano, bom dia. Gostou do Manual do Iniciante...?!
<virtu> assisti ha pouco Chico Xavier, o filme
<virtu> 0o
<mwallacesd> Tranquilo, hoje em dia o pessoal prefere facebook e menssenger... Onde estão os irc users...
<mwallacesd> Dormindo, cinema, com a namorada...
<mwallacesd> 5 anos atrás isso aqui estaria bombadissímo!
<mwallacesd> Era kick pra todo lado...
<mwallacesd> Ban...
<mwallacesd> Hoje em dia.... Só se escutam os grilos durante a noite
<mwallacesd> Cri... cri...
<mwallacesd> E moscas durante o dia ....
<mwallacesd> Bzzzzzz MZzzzzzzzzzzzzmmzzzz
<peregrinator_six> liga não fiote, a tendencia é piorar... :P
<mwallacesd> Eh verdade...
<mwallacesd> O ser humano voltou a ser um ser social e esta esquecendo o computador...
<mwallacesd> Ja nao existe o famos Larval Stage...
<mwallacesd> Como me encantou ler a primeira versao de universidade hacker hahahahah
<peregrinator_six> já que o mundo vai acabar em 2012 todos tão aproveitando o pouco tempo de existencia que lhes restam pra fazer outras coisas, normal...
<taranto> hello
<taranto> music
<JavaNunes> ai ai
<JavaNunes> vontade de da viu
<JavaNunes> oi pepsi
<rl_> oi
<JavaNunes> bem-vinda a sala dos dc
<rl_> alguem sabe como instalar programas sem precisar ficar colocandosenha?
<JavaNunes> se loga como root kakakakaka
<rl_> logar como root?
<rl_> eu acreditava ja ser root
<JavaNunes> serio? oq aparece quando vc digita id
<rl_> bom vou procurar no google uma forma de logar como root
<JavaNunes> ahahahah
<rl_> ?
<pqatsi> geekbr: aew mano
<galax11> boa noite
<galax11> pessoal
<Silfar> bom dia galera
<Silfar> como faço para ver a árvore de arquivos no nautilus ele só tá mostrando a opção locasl
<mibis> bom dia a todos. e ae qual o bo hoje?
<tania> bom dia mibis
<mibis> e ae tania
<mibis> denovo ai
<mibis> ou nem saiu desde hotem
<tania> sai sim :D
<mibis> kkk
<tania> rsrs
<mibis> vc usa linux a qnto tempo
<mibis> ?
<tania> um pouquinho mais de um mês
<mibis> uia
<mibis> vc trabalha com algo em pc?
<mibis> ou é so usuaria mesmo
<mibis> tenho visto muita gente formada em ciencia da computação aqui
<tania> oficialmente não
<mibis> a sim
<tania> rsrsr mas aqui no escritório acabo trabalhando
<mibis> aaaa
<mibis> entao vc usa gnome no escritorio?
<tania> quebro um galho com manutenção, mala direta e BD
<mibis> vixi que legal
<tania> instalei no pc daqui :)
<mibis> bom saber que estamos ganhando territorio
<tania> zicado foi configurá-lo na rede Win daqui, mas tranquilo
<mibis> nao aguento mais esse chefes malas q acham q o Rwin é tudo para o brasil
<mibis> grrrr
<mibis> nada nao config em rede é otimo assim pode-se vizualizar tudo mas nao podem lhe fazer nada
<mibis> trabalha com que nad verdade?
<tania> secretária imobiliária
<mibis> ai sim heim
<mibis> isso é uma grande evolução pra familia gnome
<mibis> ai quanto virus ja pegou desde entao?
<tania> rsrsrs
<mibis> ja precisa formatar?
<mibis> kkkkkkkkkkk
<tania> reset nu7nca mais
<tania> *nunca
<tania> patrão curtiu o Compiz
<mibis> ai galera acaba de sair nova atualizaçao gnome corrige alguns bug conflito de teclado e audio
<mibis> é muito legal
<mibis> nada melhor
<Silfar> pessoal não cosingo colocar a opção d earvre no nautilus
<Silfar> de árvore
<mibis> sinto silfar nao tenho conhecimento do nautilus
<tania> nem chega a exibir a opção de árvore Silfar ?
<Silfar> tania: não, só a opção local com um aseta do lado
<Silfar> mas a seta só compacta, não abre a opção de árvore
<tania> ... so vendo, manda um print ai
<Silfar> tania como mando o print pra vc
<tania> usa esse site http://imagebin.org/
<tania> no final da pag tem: Add your image now!
<Silfar> tania http://imagebin.org/138741
<Silfar> tania: ok, achei
<Silfar> agora tá legal
<tania> ok :)
<tania> como resolveu?
<Silfar> sim obrigado
<Silfar> tem uma opção no gconf-editor
<efratec> iaew galera do bem!
<edenc> [OT] se for do interesse de alguém: http://perlworkshop.com.br/
<virtu> e ae
<tania>  bom dia virtu :)
<Mano_Chao> boa tarde galera
<taranto> alguem conhece o vhcs2?
<ZNC> boa tarde
<rafsd> por favor alguém sabe me informar se é vantagem instalar um linux x64 em um notebook com um amd que é x64 e não possui 4gb de mamória
<rafsd> possui 3gb
<ZNC> vejo um sistema 64 como um sistema normal, apenas achei mais levinho 'mas tudo varia'
<rafsd> blz
<Daekdroom> rafsd, não vejo vantagem
<Daekdroom> Gasta muito mais RAM e tem alguns pepinos de compatibilidade.
<markkk> tenta instalar e ve o desempenho .
<Daekdroom> Dá diferença em compressão e descompressão e na hora de compilar programas, até onde eu sei
<rafsd> ele é compatível com programas 32 bits ?
<ZNC> mais ou menos
<ZNC> nem tudo funciona
<rafsd> para games é melhor?
<ZNC> afk vou almoça
<ZNC> *almoçar
<Daekdroom> rafsd, não
<rafsd> certo vlw znc
<Daekdroom> Se for usar Wine então, melhor esquecer 64 bits
<rafsd> no windows você sabe me responder se é melhor
<rafsd> o linux ja acho complicado
<rafsd> e com porblemas de compatibilidade ae piora
<rafsd> e no windows alguém sabe me informar ?
<ZNC> back :D
<ZNC> o win7 e vista eu achei otimo 64 mas, games nao sei nao uso, e nao faça perguntas assim neste canal :S algumas pessoas pode se irritar :S canal apenas linux-ubuntu :)
<rafsd> tudo bem
<rafsd> mas é besteiroa se irritar com uma pergunta dessas
<ZNC> depende do ponto de vista
<rafsd> é
<rafsd> vou testar o linux x64
<ZNC> :-D
<rafsd> se n gostar volto para o x32
<rafsd> blz
<peregrinator_six> rafsd, qual sua quantodade de memmoria...?!
<rafsd> vlw
<peregrinator_six> *quantidade...
<rafsd> 3gb
<peregrinator_six> us a32 mesmo!
<ZNC> :)
<rafsd> é
<rafsd> ta bom
<peregrinator_six> o que realmente justifica 64 bits é o sistema não fazer gargalo de memo...
<rafsd> n uso para aplicações pesadas
<peregrinator_six> se vc tem no maximo 3 G não tem necessidades de usar um sistema 64 bits realmente não...
<rafsd> foi o que imaginei
<Daekdroom> Eu tenho 4GB e uso x86 com kernel PAE
<rafsd> mas o processador trabalha melhor?
<peregrinator_six> pode ser também...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Ubuntu-BR> Daekdroom: tenho micros com Ubuntu 64bits e não me parece gastar mais RAM, e nem tive qualquer pepino
<rafsd> vou tentar
<rafsd> o x64
<rafsd> mas a vantagem é só em relação a memória?
<rafsd> ou melhora em relação ao processamento
<peregrinator_six> não vejo necessidade de usar um sistema 64 bits sem ter no minimo 4 gigas... Mas, cada um que faça o que achar melhor de seu pc...
<Ubuntu-BR> rafsd: sobre o processamento se houver vantagem é muito pequena, menos de 5%...  mas como o processador passa 99% do tempo ociso, é desnecessário instalar o 64 bits...  só mesmo pra quem tem 4gb ou mais
<rafsd> blz
<rafsd> vou saindo aqui, obrigado a todos por esclarecer minhas dúvidas.
<rafsd> obrigado
<rafsd> até mais
<Ubuntu-BR> falow
<virtu> e ae
<xGrind> virtu \o
<virtu> to aqui angustiado com uma musica... nao consigo me coordena nos dedos
<xGrind> virtu; como assim?
<virtu> xGrind: youtube -> Final Fantasy To Zanarkand Piano
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> virtu; eu vi esse video ;D
<giano> boa tarde galera
<virtu> xGrind: é... tentando tocar essa musica
<xGrind> eu gosto da que toca no resident evil 2
<komentarze_listy> alguem tem uma manha ae pra deixar o gnome mais leve ?:P
<virtu> faz ele andar de bike
<virtu> 0o
<komentarze_listy> maconheiro
<komentarze_listy> nenhuma manha?
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; desativando algumas coisas como efeitos especiais
<komentarze_listy> eu fiz isso, desabilitei algumas coisas, talvez tenha algo mais a ser feito
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; eu nao gosto do gnome. prefiro xfce
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, eu tbm, eu tava de openbox no Arch, mas dae coloquei 1gb de ram aqui... ta dando pra usar o gnome
<komentarze_listy> hahahaha
<komentarze_listy> celeron d, 256 de ram
<komentarze_listy> agora com 1256 ram
<komentarze_listy> :)
<xGrind> usa o xfce msm entao ue
<xGrind> com o xfwm4
<tania> komentarze_listy, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-mais-rapido
<tania> vê se te ajuda
<komentarze_listy> tania, vlw vou ver
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, o gnome ta dando conta cara, mto de boa... eu tirei a swap e taquei o sistema todo na ram, parece pc novo haha
<komentarze_listy> mas acho que da pra dar uma melhorada, vamos ver agora
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; sem swap fico melhor?
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, sim, eu monto o tmp direito na ram, e deixei a swapiness pra zero, ficou mto melhor, a diferença eh notavel, eh um exagero ateh
<komentarze_listy> vc pega uma maquina velha e com mto ram, da pra notar mta coisa... nas mais novas eu n sei
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; swap é mais lento msm.
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> vo coloca menos pra ve
<komentarze_listy> deixa swapiness zerada e vc vai ver a diferença, perae que vou reiniciar isso aqui
<komentarze_listy> eh, ficou melhor aqui
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; nao sei como desabilita a swap sem ter q formatar ;/
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, deixa eu ver aqui
<komentarze_listy> n precisa desabilitar ela, eu desabilitei pq tenho pouco hd , formatei e deixei um espaço livre...
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, faça esse esquema:
<komentarze_listy> http://www.softelabs.com/Suporte/Tech_Support_Linux_and_Virtualization/O_Swappiness_-_A_gestão_do_uso_de_swap_no_Ubuntu_Linux_e_VmWare_Server
<xGrind> fmz
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, nao eh esse o link, calma ae haha
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, aqui http://www.marcosarouca.com/blog/tecnologia/swappiness-gerenciando-o-uso-de-swap-no-ubuntu/
<xGrind> ;]
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, faça alteração deixando 0... e reinicie o sistema, vc n vai notar mta coisa trocando sem reiniciar... faça a alteração fixa, e va ajustando
<xGrind> fmz. vo anota aki
<xGrind> komentarze_listy; vlw
<komentarze_listy> xGrind, ;0
<YamatoPotter> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<YamatoPotter> estou querendo instalar um compilador de C/C++ e pascal .. até tentei instalar o free pascal .. mas n consegui
<Thls> http://www.lexmark.com/cgi-bin/404redirect.cgi?url=http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/product/type/home/0,6904,245124443_653293751_0_en,00.html
<Thls> uahsuahusa D"i"sculpe . . .
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Sistema recem install - e após install driver nvidia, pimba
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> n inicia mais
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> n inicia mais
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr>  inicia até a tela carregar o X, logo após login e senha vai carregando e pára.
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Acredito haver uma forma para recuperar o vídeo, alguém teria a fórmula para passar? estou pelo live cd
<asdf2> Jorge_Ctba_Pr, tenta executar esse comando no terminal como root : X -configure
<asdf2> vai criar um arquivo xorg.conf.new
<asdf2> mova para /etc/X11 com o nome de xorg.conf
<asdf2> e reinicia a maquina
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> Estou pelo livecd, sem problema?
<asdf2> pode ser sim
<asdf2> vamos tentar
<asdf2> nunca fiz pelo liveCD
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> nao deu
<asdf2> mas vamos ver
<asdf2> hum
<asdf2> tenta pelo pc mesmo
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> acho q teria q estar pelo shel no sistema instado
<asdf2> isso mesmo
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> como faço para entrar, se trava no inicio
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> ?
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> chega até login e senha, e pára
<asdf2> control+alt+F1 acho que funciona aé
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> estando no shel, apenas X -configure e pronto?
<asdf2> isso
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> ou terá outras telas antes de reiniciar?
<asdf2> acho que não
<asdf2> entra como root no terminal puro
<flawin> Boa tarde, amigos!
<flawin> Hoje vim aqui para dizer que estou super feliz com meu Ubuntu!
<flawin> Pessoal, hoje instalei o Unity no 10.10 e fiquei maravilhado!
<flawin> Se o 11.04 ficar ainda melhor, podem acreditar, o Ubuntu vai ser SO mais belo do planeta!
<flawin> Ao contrário do que alguns andam dizendo, o Unity é show de bola!
<Jorge_Ctba_Pr> asdf2: é X -configure, com espaço depois do X?
<virtu> que calor infernal
<asdf2> isso meslo
<asdf2> esso mesmo
<asdf2> X -configure
<asdf2> com espaço depois do X
<Pskol__> nick Pskol
<mibis> cheguei galera
<mibis> boa tarde
<mibis> alguem tem um bom programa para interceptação de pacotes de rede?
<mibis> um que funcione total
<mibis> ou 80%
<Pskol> mibis, wireshark?
<mibis> vo testa
<mibis> vc ja usou ele?
<Pskol> ja usei no windows
<Pskol> no linux nao
<mibis> hummm
<mibis> entao vo estuda-lo
<mibis> vlw
<mibis> ja achei aqui na central de programas tem
<phenrique> ei, alguém sabe como configurar um modem roteado para tornar meu computador um servidor web?
<phenrique> tenho net dividida com 2 vizinhos
<adorilson> phenrique, pra tornar seu computador um servidor web basta instalar um....
<adorilson> servidor web nele ;)
<adorilson> como o apache
<ubuntero> phenrique, provavelmente terá que alterar a porta para alguma diferente da 80, pois esta é bloqueada pela operadora
<phenrique> adorilson, já tenho o xampp rodando
<phenrique> quero que seja acessível externamente
<phenrique> eu coloquei na porta 85
<phenrique> queria saber os detalhes de configuração do modem. criei um "virtual server" no modem dentro de NAT mas não deu certo... não tenho certeza se é por aí..
<phenrique> web 	TCP 	85 	85 	192.168.254.9 	pppoe_0_33_1
<ubuntero> phenrique, 85 não sei se é bloqueada mas é porta baixa ainda, é bem provavel que seja bloqueada
<ubuntero> o ideal é botar alguma porta acima de 1024
<adorilson> phenrique, entao realmente nao sei. siga a dica do ubuntero aí
<phenrique> se tivesse dado certo, acessando http://192.168.254.254:1025 não era pra dar certo?
<phenrique> pra entrar na página inicial
<phenrique> ?
<phenrique> 192.168.254.254 é o endereço do modem
<Pskol> phenrique, q modem eh?
<rafaelstanley> existe um msn menos cretino que esse amsn e emesene?
<rafaelstanley> vtnc, que msn lixo da porra
<ubuntero> phenrique, não era para dar certo
<phenrique> ubuntuero? não entendi
<phenrique> Pskol zxdsl 831 II
<ubuntero> para acessar de dentro da rede tem que ser o ip da rede, passa o teu ip real que podemos testar
<Pskol> eh nao da pra vc acessa usando ip externo dentro da propria rede
<phenrique> ubuntero 187.41.81.251
<ubuntero> phenrique, xamp for windows?
<Pskol> 85?
<phenrique> isso
<phenrique> rodou?
<phenrique> 1025
<rafaelstanley> aqui foi
<phenrique> \o/
<rafaelstanley> xampp for windows
<Pskol> aqui tbm
<phenrique> to no windows hehe
<phenrique> colocaram a porta ou sem?
<rafaelstanley> so entra com a porta
<rafaelstanley> 1025
<Pskol> phenrique, mete na 80 ai
<phenrique> vê aí se entra pelo rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org aí
<phenrique> :1025
<rafaelstanley> sim
<rafaelstanley> normal
<rafaelstanley> programa em php phenrique ?
<Pskol> phenrique, cuidado nesse site ai q eu ja ate consegui acesso no banco de dados aki
<Pskol> rsss
<phenrique> kkkk
<rafaelstanley> 1025/phpmyadmin/
<rafaelstanley> kkk
<phenrique> já mexi com php básico mesmo.. sem usar framework nem nada
<rafaelstanley> procedural né
<rafaelstanley> osso
<Pskol> kkk
<phenrique> acessa aí de novo
<phenrique> :)
<Pskol> agora sim
<Pskol> rapam
<phenrique> no dyndns n tem como colocar a porta? : /
<phenrique> aí nem precisa ficar colocando o :1025
<phenrique> acho que no no-ip tem a opção
<Pskol> phenrique, troca no seu modem a porta
<phenrique> ou dá pra colocar direto no ip
<Pskol> phenrique, e no apche
<Pskol> bota 80 logo
<phenrique> a 80 n destrava eu acho
<phenrique> vou tentar
<Pskol> poise tenta
<phenrique> tenta aí na 80, mudei
<phenrique> rafaelstanley?
<rafaelstanley> Pskol,
<rafaelstanley> qnd exclui pelo rm -rf ja
<rafaelstanley> era neh?
<marlop> phenrique, a 80 n funciona 99.9% das vezes ela é bloqueada para acesso externo
<Pskol> marlop, aqui comigo sempre funcinou
<Pskol> com a gvt e com OI
<phenrique> colocar outra aqui mesmo
<rafaelstanley> pqp
<Pskol> phenrique, nao deu a 80?
<marlop> Pskol, vc tem ip estatico ?
<Pskol> nao
<phenrique> deu certo n
<Pskol> isso dai deve ser bem coisa de speedy e outras empresas pilantras
<marlop> phenrique, usa o no-ip la tem como colocar redirecionamento de porta
<marlop> no dyndns nao lembro
<rafaelstanley> caralhooo que merda
<rafaelstanley> de rm em um arquivo q nao podia
<rafaelstanley> o.O
<marlop> e bloqueia o phpmyadmin pra so acessar da rede local
<rafaelstanley> fuuuuuuuu
<Pskol> rafaelstanley, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rafaelstanley> caralho velho ;(
<marlop> phenrique, pq vc quer que as paginas sejao acessiveis externamente, se for pra nao gastar com hospedagem recomendo o freewha.com
<phenrique> marlop, tenta aí de novo: http://rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org:85
<marlop> ok
<phenrique> está ok, ou, ok vc vai olhar? :)
<Pskol> entro
<Pskol> phenrique, sabe o q vc faz agora?
<phenrique> o q
<Pskol> phenrique, pega um no-ip da vida, e cria um redrirecionador para o seu endereço, junto com a porta 85
<Pskol> dai o cara nao precisa digitar endereço:85
<phenrique> pskol eu acho que no no-ip tbm n tá dando pra colocar a porta
<Pskol> da sim
<marlop> no no-ip da sim
<phenrique> ql a opção lá? to logado
<Pskol> bota o endereço do dyndns la
<Pskol> bota o endereço do dyndns la
<Pskol> sacou
<Pskol> com porta e tudo
<phenrique> hm
<phenrique> vou ver
<phenrique> verdade
<Pskol> e ativa um tal de cloak
<Pskol> se tiver..
<Pskol> dai na barra de endereço do navegador vai fica o endereço do no-ip e nao o do dyndns
<Pskol> mesmo sendo redircionado
<phenrique> www.rapam.no-ip.org
<phenrique> tenta aí
<marlop> phenrique, por medida de segurança(a menos q vc nao queira) vou deixar seu servidor inacessivel ok?
<Pskol> phenrique, nao entrou
<marlop> phenrique, demora um pouco depois q vc cria pra propagar o dns
<Pskol> no-ip e cia nao demoram
<phenrique> ele tá redirecionando pra http://rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org:85 que era pra entrar...
<phenrique> coloquei o tal do cloak
<phenrique> será que não é pq ele tá colocando uma barra depois do 85 n?
<ldfsilva> fala pessoal.. boa noite
<phenrique> acho qu n
<phenrique> tenta aí de novo
<ldfsilva> alguém tem alguma referencia de padroes para nomeação de campos em banco de dados ?
<ldfsilva> phenrique, voce desabilitou o firewall do seu roteador após feita a configuração de redirecionamento de porta ?
<phenrique> está desabilitado
<phenrique> tenta o ip direto então 187.41.81.251:85
<ricsdeol> ldfsilva: cara cada empresa segue um padrão ... eu particulamente em variaveis coloco tipo_Descrição
<marlop> phenrique, pelo ip ta ok
<ldfsilva> ricsdeol, eu faco mais ou menos desta maneira tambem.. tipo PK_Name etc, mas pensei que ja havia algo mais definido
<ricsdeol> ldfsilva: pois é em livros assim "academicos" digamos assim que pego como referencia na faculdade ainda não vi nada a respeito
<ldfsilva> nao me lembro de todos, mas era PK ( primary key ), FK ( foreign key ), VR ( numeric value ).. lembra de mais algum ?
<marlop> testem marlus.ath.cx:8080/phpmyadmin/
<phenrique> malop tenta de novo por favor :) rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org:85
<marlop> ta funcionando
<marlop> testa o meu  marlus.ath.cx:8080/phpmyadmin/
<ptl> ldfsilva: me parece redundante isso, quase que como nomenclatura húngara para linguagens fortemente tipadas
<phenrique> hm
<ptl> ldfsilva: vai virar DBA, é? :P
<phenrique> acho que agora tá funcionando.. vê aí http://rapam.no-ip.org/
<Pskol> phenrique, funcionou
<ldfsilva> ptl, estou montando o design de um banco :) .. coisa pessoal, nada relativo com trabalho
<ZNC> onde vcs compra dominios que 'pela mor de deus, nao seja da uol'
<ldfsilva> vou indo comer umas esfihas.. ate daki a pouco.. ja ja nos falamos ptl
<ptl> falou
<ptl> bons carboidratos pra ti.
<ptl> que suas esfirras não tenham alto índice glicêmico!
<Pskol> que o olho gordo do ptl nao te atrapalhe
<Pskol> kkkkk
<ptl> olho gordo?????
<ptl> não tenho olho gordo por carboidratos! Credo!
<ptl> Carboidrato bom é carboidrato morto!!
<Pskol> pq nao?
<Pskol> vc ta de regime?
<ptl> faço atkins, dieta com restrição de carboidratos
<Pskol> hum
<ptl> regime não
<ptl> é dieta, no sentido de continuidade...
<Pskol> que diabo eh isso kk
<ptl> eu tive na verdade reeducação alimentar, mudei totalmente meus hábitos.
<marlop> ZNC, tem o 100br.com, o registro.br, o ig.
<ZNC> como sao a privacidade deles?
<ptl> pra você ter uma idéia, Pskol, como 1kg de filé de peito de frango por dia, todos os dias, incluindo finais de semana
<ZNC> mostra dados pessoais tambem?
<Pskol> ptl, caramba vc vai virar m frango
<khyron_> boa noite pessoal
<marlop> geralmente tem como vc pagar pra eles na mostrar os dados pessoais, faz tempo q eu olhei não lembro
<marlop> *não
<Pskol> ZNC, networksolutions.com
<khyron_> alguem poderia me ajudar a criar uma iso bootavel
<khyron_> obrigado
<ZNC> Pskol: abrindo
<ZNC> marlop: mmm ok vlw
<ZNC> vou pagar 30 reais por .com, pq o de 30 nao mostra ... afff
<ZNC> afk
<khyron_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<khyron_> criar uma iso botavel
<khyron_> boa noite
<khyron_> alguem esta me vendo aqui??
<linux_mint> alguem me ve aqui??
<linux_mint> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marlop> linux_mint, iso bootavel de que ?
<linux_mint> list
<linux_mint> \list
<marlop> linux_mint, iso bootavel de que ?
<khyron_> boa noite
<LinuxMint> alguem poderia me ajudar a criar uma iso botavel
<ricsdeol> LinuxMint: iso bootavel de que maluco
<LinuxMint> algum programa que eu possa criar um cd botavel
<ricsdeol> LinuxMint: qual programa?
<LinuxMint> quero um programa que eu consiga criar uma iso botavel
<LinuxMint> ou um cd botavel
<marlop> LinuxMint, cd botavel de que? do ubuntu?
<LinuxMint> eu uso mint10 6 bits
<LinuxMint> mas e = o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, good night. :)
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, diz lá nego veio. :D
<marlop> vc quer cria um cd com o que dentro (distro linux, ubuntu, remaster do mint, ...)?
<ZNC> boa noite peregrinator_six
<LinuxMint> nao
<LinuxMint> eu tenho os arquivos do windows 98, e gostaria de criar um cd do windows 98 botavel
<ZNC> ...
<ZNC> #windows?
<marlop> LinuxMint, nao sei
<LinuxMint> nao
<LinuxMint> eu quero saber  um software
<ricsdeol> LinuxMint: windows 98 o que vc vai fazer com isso
<LinuxMint> que eu possa criar um cd botavel
<LinuxMint> eu acho q o k3b faz isso. mas no gnome nao rola
<LinuxMint> pra rodar em um p3 366
<LinuxMint> com 65 mb de memoria dimm
<ricsdeol> LinuxMint: pois é o gravador mais completo que conheço para linux é o k3b mesmo
<ZNC> canal apenas lixo e nao sobre windows, please
<ZNC> *linux
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, fala ae mano
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, :)
<ZNC> lixo = uol
<LinuxMint> so estou pedindo ajuda
<marlop> ZNC a pergunta dele é se tem como no mint criar um cd bootavel com o win 98 dentro
<ZNC> LinuxMint: te agaranto os operadores pensam diferente :(
<ZNC> claro q nao
<ZNC> ...
<ruffleS> LinuxMint, talvez o unetbootin possa te ajudar
<ZNC> vc precisa do arquivo de boot
<ZNC> do windows
<StukaBR> Olá.
<StukaBR> Alguem sabe calcular a precisão de um resistor?
<ZNC> ... sono :-D
<ptl> precisão de um resistor --> não é melhor pedir ajuda ao google? Aqui é canal de distribuição GNU/Linux!
<StukaBR> eu sei mas normalmente vocês sacam disso
<StukaBR> kkk
<ptl> sono? Num sábado quente à noite?
<StukaBR> mas esquece então.
<ZNC> ptl: modo de dizer
<ptl> mas acho que não se calcula, se estima, StukaBR
<marlop> StukaBR, precisao? nao seria resistencia ?
<StukaBR> enfim, quem souber e quiser levantar o ego vou mandar a ativ.
<StukaBR> as coressãoé Marron, preto, verde e marron
<StukaBR> as cores são marrom, preto, verde e marrom
<StukaBR> ah deixa
<StukaBR> entendi aqui
<ptl> aaaaaaaaah, o código de cores
<marlop> StukaBR, sao 5 faixas
<ptl> agora ficou mais claro
<marlop> http://www.sj.cefetsc.edu.br/~moecke/UTIL/RESISTOR_PRECISAO/
<StukaBR> obrigado
<StukaBR> a atividade que eu estou fazendo é tão lixo que marrom está escrito com n
<StukaBR> marron
<Known_problems> no install do ubuntu tem um utilitario que vc pode trabalhar a LVM, qual nome desse utilitario ?
<marlop> rs
<ricsdeol> Known_problems: system-config-lvm
<StukaBR> marlop, você estuda no cefet sc ou achou esse material no google?
<ricsdeol> Known_problems: mas acho que o gparted faz  mesmo serviço ... e até melhor
<marlop> google
<Known_problems> ricsdeol, mais vou fazer remoto.
<ricsdeol> Known_problems: entendi ... boa sorte ai rsr
<Known_problems> ricsdeol, thanks
<StukaBR> boa noite procê
<StukaBR> procês'
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-20
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: boa noite ae primo
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, o teu 11.4 tá chegando né...?! :)
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: verdade, tá bem próximo, mas eu vou instalá-lo lá pra setembro ou outubro
<peregrinator_six> um...
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: quais as novidades ae no mundo *nix
 * peregrinator_six ???
<sandrossv> Alô criançada!
<Pskol> o bozo chegou
<xGrind> \o/
<xGrind> kk
<Pskol> rss
<astdarkness> kkkkkkk
 * peregrinator_six a única coisa que eu gosto do horaio do verão é o ultimo dia dele que nos da mais uma hora de bonus! :D
<peregrinator_six> *horario...
<astdarkness> peregrinator_six: mera ilusão man
<peregrinator_six> astdarkness, no meu relogio não! ;)
<astdarkness> vc pedeu e agora   ganhou de volta
<Pskol> rsss
<astdarkness> graças a Deus esse horário não tem mais por aqui
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> coisa de macaco de imitação... ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, bom noite
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<xGrind> macaco?
<peregrinator_six> tá acabando o horario de porcão! \o/
<griphown> alguém ia já usou o pgadmin3 com postgis no ubuntu ?
<Pskol> http://www.ev.org.br caramba descobri esse site tem varios cursos online na area de TI tudo gratuito, pra quem interessar...
<ZNC> :)
<xGrind> pereg; kd o horario ?
<xGrind> viado saiu
<ZNC> ...
 * peregrinator_six eba, o horario de porcão foi embora! \o/
<Pskol> aqui ainda nao
<Pskol> ainda sao 11 aki
<xGrind> Pskol; por isso msm
<xGrind> era pra ta 00 ja
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, http://pcdsh01.on.br/HoraLegalBrasileira.asp
<Pskol> gmt -0400
<Pskol> aqui eh uma hora a menos que SP
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> kibon
<ZNC> AHH sono
<ZNC> :-( alguem ja viu um hd de 1 yotta?
<ZNC> seria possivel criar uma partição unica de 1YOTTA? EXT4?
<ZNC> :( mas ninguem ja viu 1yotta? na frente? :S
<invaderzim1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrg
<invaderzim1> alguem mais tendo problema de dependencia do libavcodec52?
<invaderzim1> ja faz mto tempo que tenho isso
<ubuntu-rn> alguem sabe aonde comprar um pen driver com a logo do ubuntu?aqui no brasil?
<ZNC> seria possivel criar uma partição unica de 1YOTTA? EXT4?
<Pretto> bom dia pessoal
<ZNC> Pretto: :S
<ZNC> bom dia
<ZNC> Pretto: vc sabe se 'seria possivel criar uma partição unica de 1YOTTA? EXT4?'
<Pretto> ZNC: não sei
<ZNC> mmm tah Pretto vlw
<Pretto> znc The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exabyte
<ZNC> mmm
<Pretto> ZNC: o google é seu amigo também kkkkk
<ZNC> kkkkk net lerda d+
<jotaSantana> bom dia, pessoas.
<ZNC> fui pegar o ubuntuserve e nossa estava baixando e bytes :-(
<ZNC> jotaSantana: boa dia :-)
<jotaSantana> alguém conseguiu compilar o pino 3? Tenho instaladas as dependências mas CMake insiste que elas não estão instaladas.
<ZNC> mmm, nunca usei o pino,
 * ZNC sente falta do google :-(
<jotaSantana> Pretto, Bom dia chefe!
<Pretto> jotaSantana: :)
<jotaSantana> ZNC, Tentei encontrar no Google uma solução mas só encontro referência ao PPA, com a versão anterior.
<ZNC> mmm, e o readme nada?
<jotaSantana> ZNC, nada. tem instruções pra versão anterior. Essa nova versão n usa a webkit e o readme faz referencia a ela.
<ZNC> mmm, bem eu nao sei,
<jotaSantana> ZNC, :/ Gwibber é bom, mas pesaaaaado que dói.
<ZNC> quantos de Ram e Cpu ele usa? o Gwibber?
<Pretto> jotaSantana: to tentando ver videos aqui no 10.10, mas só aparece o som, pra qualquer formato, tem ideia do q seja?
<Pretto> ja instalei o restricted e o w32codecs
<jotaSantana> Pretto, pode ser uma chave no gconf
<jotaSantana> Pretto, qual o teu video?
<Pretto> nvidia
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: bom dia
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, baum dia. :)
<jotaSantana> Pretto, abre o gconf-editor, vai em system/gstreamer/0.10/default e muda a chave videosink pra ximagesink
<Pretto> jotaSantana: deu no mesmo
<Pretto> :s
<jotaSantana> :/
<jotaSantana> Pretto, tenta mudar pra sdlvideosink
<jotaSantana> ZNC, http://imagebin.org/138873
<ZNC> abrindo
<ZNC> abriu 10% da img
<ZNC> srrs
<ZNC> :O 60 :S
<Pretto> jotaSantana:  lucky :s
<Pretto> no lucky
<jotaSantana> Pretto, no candy for you...
<jotaSantana> Pretto, realmente não sei... o driver é o proprietario ou o nouveau?
<Pretto> jotaSantana: proprietario, nouveau sux
<jotaSantana> Pretto, tava apostando que era caca do nouveau. agora é que eu n sei mesmo, chefe.
<Pretto> jotaSantana: valeu, to lutando desde ontem
<Pretto> jotaSantana: clean install
<Pretto> jotaSantana: solved :p
<Pretto> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine
<jotaSantana> Pretto, uia! Realmente, a melhor solução é a mais simples.
<Known_problems> é possivel eu usando o linux 32 bits, instalar o linux 64 bits em no virtualbox 32?
<peregrinator_six> creio que sim, mas não posso lhe dar a certeza...
<peregrinator_six> nunca fiz que me lembre...
<peregrinator_six> mas penso que quem determina isso é o seu CPU e não o seu sistema operacional...
<ZNC> basta seu processador ter instruções X64
<ZNC> o virtual box nao virtualiza CPU, ele usa o seu real
<peregrinator_six> "o virtual box nao virtualiza CPU, ele usa o seu real" muito bem lembrado! ^^
<ZNC> :-)
<peregrinator_six> então quem manda na questão é o cabeção do CPU! :P
<Leon_Nardella> Roda 64-bit em 32-bit, sim.
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, meu processador é 64bits
<peregrinator_six> Known_problems, mas espero que vc tenha hardware pra isso, pois um sistema 32 bits e mais um 64 bits emulado dentro dele vai exigir de sua maquina...
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, é só pra teste.
<peregrinator_six> mesmo assim...
<peregrinator_six> pode ser desagradavel se vc não tiver o minimo necessario pra um teste...
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, um core 2 duo 2.10 Ghz com 4 Gb de ram, tá pouco?
<peregrinator_six> não!
<peregrinator_six> dá pra testar tranquilo!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> Known_problems, as suas memo trabalham em dual chennel...?!
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, naum sei, pq essa conf, é do meu note. tem algum comando que descubra isso?
<peregrinator_six> qu eu saiba não...
<peregrinator_six> *que...
<peregrinator_six> mas mesmo assim tá boa sua conf!
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, ja trabalhou com XEN ?
<peregrinator_six> não..
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, to fazendo um aqui pra virtualiza 2 Linux, e 2 Win Server 2003.
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> sucesso pra vc.
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, por isso queria saber se o virtual box rodava 64bits em 32. pra testar aqui umas coisa antes de jogar no xen.
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<iinfer> opa boa tarde
<tania> boa tarde iinfer
<iinfer> to precisando de ajuda pra instalar a wireless em um dell inspiron n4030
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, nem linux64 nem win64 deixa se instalar no Vbox,
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, avisa que meu kernel não é adeguado para emular 64 bist, ou seja, entao ele precisa que o kernel em atividade seja 64 tambem.
<Known_problems> peregrinator_six, nao rola, se vc estiver de linux 32, rodar via vbox algum sistema 64.
<Known_problems> ponto final.
<peregrinator_six> Known_problems, obrigado pela informção. :)
<ZNC> verifique se realmente seu processador tem instrução x64
<ZNC> porque eu rodo o server2008 64
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, com certeza tem.
<peregrinator_six> é o cor 2 duo..
<peregrinator_six> não tem desses ai 32 bits não...
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> sim ele tem, entao deve ser o kernel dele
<ZNC> distro diferente
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, core 2 duo 32 bits...?! 0o
<ZNC> 86 e 64
<peregrinator_six> então é 64 bits, mas só 32 não tem não...
<ZNC> sim...
<peregrinator_six> nem pentium eles vendem mais com 32 bits só!
<ZNC> e quem disse q vem?
<ZNC> :s
<Known_problems> ZNC, meu processador é 64bits, porem o meu linux é 32 bits
<Giverny> tem nada não
<Giverny> =]
<Giverny> meu tb é 64 e uso 32
<Known_problems> Giverny, aqui num deixou instalar naum, eu tenho o Ubuntu 64 bits em outra particao.
<Known_problems> estou com debian 32 bist
<Giverny> tou com arch 32
<Giverny> 2.6.37-ARCH
<Known_problems> Giverny, tu esta rodando Vbox no teu linux 32, emulando sistema 64 bits ?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> arch dentro do slackware
<Giverny> futuramente pretendo freebsd
<Giverny> Known_problems, tudo 32
<mwallacesd> #fedora-br
<mwallacesd> Ups, my mistake  boys, sorry.
<Giverny> mwallacesd, pior os é o fedora horrível
 * Giverny trollando
 * tania is away: [almoço :D]
<ZNC> tania: me leva junta? :S
<TTSDA> Olá
<TTSDA> Sou de portugal, posso fazer uma pergunta aqui ?
<peregrinator_six> solta ai, se tiver alguem que te possa ajudar será ajudado, não importa de onde seja vc!
<TTSDA> Ok
<TTSDA> Eu tenho um computador a correr ubuntu server 10.10 com um monitor ligado. Quando ligo o server, no monitor pede username e password. Queria saber se é possivel fazer auto-login de um certo user no monitor mas pedir user e pass na mesma quando se usa SSH
<Giverny> TTSDA, dá sim
<TTSDA> Como ?
<Giverny> TTSDA, dá pra tirar até o GDM se quiser
<TTSDA> Não e GDM
<TTSDA> Console
<Giverny> bash_profile
<TTSDA> Desculpe, mas sou novo nisto :/
<TTSDA> O que tenho de fazer ?
<Giverny> TTSDA, um momento
<TTSDA> Obrigad
<TTSDA> *Obrigado
<Giverny> http://goo.gl/X4BWv
<Giverny> tae
<TTSDA> Obrigado
<TTSDA> Vou ler
<Giverny> .bash_profile, .bashrc e .bash_logout
<TTSDA> Não percebo como faço para fazer auto-login na sessão local e pedir detalhes no ssh
<TTSDA> :/
<Giverny> você põe no bashrc
<Giverny> pra assim que o usuário logar já executar o ssh
<TTSDA> Estou confuso :(
<Giverny> TTSDA, abre teu terminal ae
<Pskol> Giverny, ele quer que o sistema entre em auto-login, que nao peça senha saca
<Pskol> no logon
<TTSDA> Mas quero que peça senha no ssh
<Giverny> Pskol, mas ele quer pelo terminal
<TTSDA> Quando se liga remotamente
<TTSDA> Acho que me expressei mal
<TTSDA> Quando ligo o servidor, aparece no monitor um terminal
<TTSDA> A pedir o user
<TTSDA> depois pass
<TTSDA> Quero qe ligue automaticamente num certo user
<TTSDA> Sem pedir esses detalhes
<Giverny> TTSDA, tu loga no sistema com um usuário ai abre um terminal já com ssh ligado?!
<TTSDA> Não
<Giverny> loga remotamente?
<TTSDA> Estão a perceber mal
<TTSDA> Vou tentar repetir :)
<ZNC> TTSDA: nao coloque senha nesse user....
<ZNC> oque vc quer é quase um raridade so sei fazer no windows
<TTSDA> Bem. acho que vou desistir então
<Giverny> TTSDA, calma
<ZNC> vc digita o login 'abre', vc digita no ssh 'pede senha' o linux usa conta no pc como conta no ssh
<Giverny> TTSDA, se explique direito
<TTSDA> Ok
<TTSDA> Quando ligo o meu computador, aparece um ecrã preto que pede o username
<Giverny> ZNC, dá pra associar o ssh ao usuário
<TTSDA> Não pense no SSH agora
<TTSDA> depois pede pass
<Renatorv> oi
<TTSDA> E está logado
<ZNC> Giverny: eu ja entendi a pergunta dele
<TTSDA> Eu quero que isso não aconteca
<Renatorv> alguem pode me ajudar com um problema de dhcp
<Renatorv> em linux e windows
<TTSDA> Quero que mal ligue o pc esteja numa certa conta
 * ZNC eu vou almoçar
<TTSDA> Mas se me ligar por ssh ao computador com essa conta pede pass
<TTSDA> É isso que quero
<Giverny> TTSDA, só botar um usuário sem senha
<Known_problems> canal linux-br e linuxAjuda morreu mesmo heim... a um tempo atraz era os TOPs
<Renatorv> alguma ajuda?
<TTSDA> Mas eu quero que não peça o user também
<TTSDA> Eu não sei Renatorv :(
 * Pskol tomando uma cairipinha super gelada.. uhuuu
<Renatorv> ok
<Giverny> TTSDA, se no seu pc tiver só o user
<Renatorv> valeu ttsda
<TTSDA> Oh...
<TTSDA> :(
<Giverny> Renatorv,
<Giverny> qual pro?
<Pskol> Renatorv, q problema?
<Renatorv> blz
<Renatorv> estou numa residencia estudantil, me disseram pra conectar o cabo e pronto
<Renatorv> na verdade diz que esta conectado, funciona skype, msn, etc
<Renatorv> mas naveganos nao funciona
<Renatorv> no linux, coloquei na opcao de proxy, procurar proxy automaticamente, algo assim, e funcionou
<Fixo> oO
<Renatorv> ontem, no windows estava funcionando, mas hoje nao mais
<Pskol> deve ter proxy ai
<Renatorv> tb imagino q sim, mas na cartilha de internet diz que é so conectar
<Fixo> onde q eh a moradia?
<Renatorv> estou na inglaterra
<Fixo> ah simm
<Fixo> =)
<Giverny> TTSDA, vou ver se acho uma solution
<TTSDA> ok
<TTSDA> Obrigado
<Renatorv> estranho é q ontem funcionou nmo windows e hoje ja nao funciona mais
<Renatorv> alguma ideia?
<Pskol> vai no cmd
<Renatorv> o que e cmd?
<Pskol> e da um ipconfig /release
<Pskol> e da um ipconfig /renew depois
<Pskol> iniciar > executar > cmd
<Renatorv> isso no windows, ahm ok
<Renatorv> estranho, bom nao se e estranho
<Renatorv> é que sites em https sim, se conectam
<Renatorv> isso e normal?
<Pskol> veja se nao tem proxy no navegar, se tiver tira
<Pskol> navegador
<Renatorv> ja tentei todas opcoes, com proxy, sem proxy
<Pskol> entao reclama pro rsponsavel pela internet ai
<Renatorv> ontem so funcionou quando coloquei a opcao autodetectar proxy de rede
<Renatorv> por exemplo, no ubuntu eu so navego com essa opcao marcada, autodetectar proxy de rede
<Renatorv> bom, obrigado
<Renatorv> vou ver que posso fazer aki
<Giverny> TTSDA, achei uma solução aqui
<Gad> Ae
<Giverny> TTSDA, copiando o tty e colocando no init
<Giverny> TTSDA, pra ele já iniciar com as configurações do usuário
<Gad> Irc no celular \o/
<TTSDA> voltei
<TTSDA> como faço isso Giverny ?
<TTSDA> E quando me conectar remotamente ao servidor pede password na mesma certo ?
<Giverny> TTSDA, ce já deu uma olhada também em Sistema > Administração > Tela de login
<Giverny> ?
<TTSDA> Eu não uso gnome
<Giverny> ...
<TTSDA> Só linha de comandos
<TTSDA> O que se passa ?
<Giverny> TTSDA ce vai ter que ver onde tão as configs tty do ubuntu
<Giverny> e fazer uma cópia
<TTSDA> bem, vou desistir disto
<Giverny> com cp já que ce tá no terminal
<TTSDA> Ponho um teclado e pronto
<TTSDA> Obrigado pela ajuda
<Giverny> mei complicado mesmo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> Pskol, ce já fez isso?
<Giverny> Pskol, pessoal fala até de um programa rcconf
<mwallacesd> Giverny, foi um acidente eu ia dar /join #cannal e falhou... Te todas forma obrigado pelo comentario, talvez em algum momento eu o considerarei.
<Giverny> mwallacesd, :)
<Pskol> Giverny, nunca fiz
<Giverny> Pskol, pq assim quando ce se loga no ubuntu o tty cria sessões pra cada usuário
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> como o cara vai ter sessão auto
<Giverny> acho que só pondo antes na hora de iniciar com o init
<Giverny> copiar a config do tty do usuário pro init
<Giverny> :T
<Pskol> Giverny, ter jeito tem, so nao sei exato qual é.. tipo ele configurar pra loar automatico como root ou como outro usuario qualquer..
<Pskol> logar
<Pskol> s,loar,logar :P
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> teu ubuntu tem /etc/init/ttyalgumacoisa.conf
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> Pskol, achei até uma coisa assim pra diminuir memória no ubuntu
<Giverny> editar o /etc/inittab
 * tania is back (gone 01:12:14)
<Giverny> procurar a linha 2345:respawn:/sbin/getty/ 38400 tty1
<Giverny> dai lá indica cada tty do sistema
<Giverny> ce comenta #
<Giverny> o que não usa
<Giverny> e pronto
<Giverny> :T
<Pskol> Giverny, no momento eu to no windows :D
<Pskol> se no ubuntu tem no debian deve ter.. ai em casa tenho um pc com debian desktop
<peregrinator_six> será que até o lançamento do ubuntu 11 ele volta... Oops! Google Chrome could not find planeta.ubuntubrasil.org :S
 * peregrinator_six site pra baixar o ubuntu 7.04... :P
<Pskol> 7.04 foi a melhor versao
<Giverny> a .10 foi legal tb
<Pskol> depois começaram com sacanagem de compiz e beryl e cia..
<Giverny> pra atraiar newbie
<Giverny> *atrair
<Giverny> ele tá certo até Pskol
<Giverny> mas ele tá esquecendo de tornar o system mais friendly
<Giverny> Pskol, tem coisas que até eu poderia automatizar ele não automatiza de sacanagem
<Giverny> ;/
<ZNC> qual sera o problema do planeta.ubuntubrasil.org?
<Giverny> Pskol, depois fala que é pra ser intuitivo e friendly o sistema
<ZNC> quem administra ele?
<Giverny> é pn
<Giverny> ZNC pessoal daqui mesmo do mirc
<ZNC> xi
<ZNC> e é esse 'li...'
<Giverny> cara só tem newbie
<Giverny> postando
<ZNC> o site esta fora
<Pskol> Giverny, mas o ubuntu nasceu pra faciliatar o uso de usuarios domestico mesmo que so quer ver os efeitos e tals.. quem quer usar o sistema pra algo ustil nao precisa disso ne..
<Giverny> ZNC, se é uma distro pra newbie
<Giverny> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, liga não, quando o ubuntu 11 sair o site volta ao ar... XD
<ZNC> Giverny: nem é
<Pskol> Giverny, por isso uso o debian que vem pelado sem nada, é o que eu preciso
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> doar 1 espaço para eles
<ZNC> :D
<ptl> isso significa que o debian é a mais indecente das distribuições? Afinal, vem pelado!
<Giverny> nem
<Giverny> arch vem menos pelado
<Giverny> que debian
<Giverny> ?
<Pskol> ptl, se u quiser instalar algo, eu mesmo instalo, nao precisa vim por default
<ZNC> alguem ai sabe quem é o responsavel pelo site?
<ptl> Pskol: eu entendi, me fiz de bobo mesmo com a piada. :P
<Giverny> Pskol, use arch
<Giverny> vem nada
<ZNC> XD
<Giverny> Pskol, só o kernel e alguns 2 ou 3 pacotes
 * tania is away: [já volto]
<Pskol> o ubuntu vai virar m windows da vida ai rssss.. sem ofensas
<Giverny> é o que o dono pretende
<Giverny> mas ele não automatiza
<Giverny> coisas ridículas
<Pskol> quer facilitar demais
<Pskol> dai estraga
<Giverny> por isso que ainda não virou
<Giverny> ehehe
<Pskol> usa mais memoria, mais hd, tudo na mao..
<ZNC> 1° disponibilizar um back do site, e depois mando a config do ns1 e ns2 pronto site sempre no ar 24/7/365
<ZNC> *backup
<ZNC> tem muita coisa la q serve para ajudar as pessoas
<Giverny> lá onde ZNC
<Giverny> ?
<ZNC> http://planeta.ubuntubrasil.org
<Giverny> a intenção é essa
<Giverny> =o
<Giverny> caba bom que posta lá é o hamacker
<ZNC> mas
<ZNC> vc esta confuso :S
<ZNC> ah ideia é deixar o site offline?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> ZNC, tou falando de quem posta lá
<Giverny> se tá off
<Giverny> ai já são outros 500
<Giverny> =/
<ZNC> eu estou abordando a questao de deixar ele on sempre
<Giverny> o planeta?
<ZNC> o planeta nao, mas so o http://planeta.ubuntubrasil.org
<ZNC> o planeta é grande d+ :S
<Giverny> ele era on o tempo todo
<Giverny> mas alguém não deve tá pagando direito o dominio
<Giverny> ;{
<ZNC> pois é
<ZNC> pois é
<ZNC> quem é o dono?
<ZNC> sabe?
<ZNC> sabe onde posso saber? :S
<griphown> opa alguém ai já ouviu falar de mydomedia ?
<Pskol> deve te dado pau no servidor ué
<Pskol> kkk
<griphown> como empresa ?
<Giverny> ZNC, o Andre_Gondim
<ZNC> Pskol: ate para fazer doação é complicado no ubuntu
<ZNC> :S
<Giverny> deve saber
<ZNC> ele esta away :S
<Giverny> o Andre_Gondim
<Pskol> ou se acha q manter um site 100% on eh moleza
<Giverny> é famoso
<ZNC> Pskol: e nao é?
<Giverny> o blog dele dão retwitter no olhar digital
<Giverny> =o
<Pskol> vai q deu um terremoto aonde ta hospedado o sevidor
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> Pskol: so se for
<Giverny> andregondim.eti.br
<Pskol> achoq foi enchente
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> vou tentar achar o dono
<ZNC> Carlos Eduardo Santiviago
<ZNC> amanha cedo vou ligar
<ZNC> NS1.UBUNTU.MEYER.ETI.BR
<ZNC> e
<ZNC> NS2.UBUNTU.MEYER.ETI.BR
<ZNC> nao ser capaz de deixar um servidor online.....
<Giverny> é do Mario Meyer
<Giverny> aqui do canal
<ZNC> qual nick?
<Giverny> MarioMeyer
<Giverny> o nick
<ZNC> [Comunicazione] -NickServ- User seen  : Jan 06 02:26:41 2011 (6 weeks, 3 days, 17:22:23 ago)
 * tania is back (gone 00:16:17)
<ZNC> vlw, vou deixar ele na lista e assim que entrar ja falo com ele :D
<ZNC> sera q 50gb de transferencia da para esse site?
<Giverny> mensal?
<ZNC> sim
<Giverny> cara deixa eu te explicar
<Giverny> o planeta ele não é um site
<Giverny> ele é um agregador de blogs
<Giverny> então tem vários usuários com vários blogs sobre linux
<Giverny> ele agrega todos
<ZNC> seja o que for, ele tem q estar ativo :D
<Giverny> então nem vai precisar de muita banda de transferência
<ZNC> tenho interesse no ubuntu, apesar de nao usar
<ZNC> :D
<ZNC> bem ,sem falatorio, vamos esperar o moço
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae sabe a verdadeira taxa de tranfarencia em Mbit/s da placa ralink 2700 wirelles???
<haztrack> Boa Tarde
<virtu> oi
<tania> tarde virtu
<virtu> oi tania, tudo bom com vc?
<tania> td blezinha e com vc?
<virtu> tudo muito bom tb
<virtu> =)
<Pskol> iae
<virtu> Pskol: bom?
<Pskol> virtu, bllz
<virtu> massa
<haztrack> Ninguém vai perguntar nada?
<virtu> tah bom
<haztrack> Parece festa de batismo, pessoal só se comprimenta e vaza.
<virtu> o que veio primeiro: o ovo ou a galinha?
<haztrack> A galinha
<tania> depende, ovo de que?
<virtu> nenhum dos dois
<virtu> primeiro vieram os ET´s
<tania> rsrsrrs
<virtu> que dai numa reunião muito irada lá... resolveram quebra tudo
<virtu> fez-se o Bg Bang
<tania> teoria dos antigos atronautas
<haztrack> Na verdade foi o Ovo, porque pela ordem de evolução, um ser anterior a galinha atual foi evoluindo até que colocou um ovo e deste ovo nasceu uma galinha que conhecemos hoje.
<virtu> depois compraram um 486, DX2, 80mhz com 2MB de ram
<virtu> e instalar SIMCITY
<virtu> fez-se a terra
<ptl> nenhum dos dois porque a formação de uma espécie através dos tempos é gradual, não instantânea. Não é que um belo dia surgiu um "ovo" que poderia ser reconhecido como um ovo de galinha, é que a espécie ancestral do que chamamos de galinha já botava ovos e foi modificando suas características (seu banco genético)pelas gerações até ser o que hoje reconhecemos como galinhas.
<tania> haztrack, dá trela pra ele não
<tania> kkkkk
<virtu> ahh mas é verdade
<ajuda-ae> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<Giverny> aheuuh
<haztrack> Então ptl, o que constatamos é que um dia, um ser anterior a galinha colocou um ovo e deste resultou o que conhecemos
<ajuda-ae> alguem sabe algum compilar C para programar PIC para linux em interface grafica?
<virtu> ta então eu pergunto
<haztrack> O que você escreveu explica em mais palavras o que eu falei.
<barna> ajuda-ae, faça a pergunta! se alguem souber/puder lhe ajudará!
<ptl> haztrack: foi exatamente o que eu disse, as divisões entre espécies não têm linha demarcatória. Não existiu esse momento no tempo
<ptl> haztrack: existem, na biologia, mais de 20 definições diferentes de 'espécie', e nenhuma que eu conheça dá margem a essa tua interpretação.
<virtu> se Deus tirou uma costela de Adão e fez a Mulher, então este ser anterior do OVO era Adão? =PPP
<ptl> Adão e Eva não existiram de verdade.
<virtu> mas que adao tinha 2 ovos tinha
<virtu> Cain e Abel
<virtu> =P
<ajuda-ae> virtu : blasfémea
<ajuda-ae> ai me ajuda ai....
<virtu> to tentando entender a evolução humana agora
<ptl> humana? Não era da evolução da galinha de que estávamos falando?
<ajuda-ae> kkkkkkkkkkk
<haztrack> ptl: E qual seria a interpretação que fiz? Apenas que a ordem evolutiva levou um ser ao que conhecemos hoje, o que todos sabemos. O 'termo' espécie não foi citado, não ao mentos por mim.
<virtu> ja volto
<ajuda-ae> alguem sabe algum compilar C para programar PIC para linux em interface grafica?
<barna> !offtopic
<ubottu-br> Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ptl> haztrack: a interpretação que você fez foi que em algum momento no tempo, o primeiro ovo que seria um ovo de galinha surgiu, e não procede porque não existe este momento discreto. Existiram muitas populações que indo pro passado cada vez menos poderia ser reconhecidas como galos e galinhas, simplesmente isso
<ajuda-ae> pelamordeDeus : alguem sabe algum compilar C para programar PIC para linux em interface grafica?
<haztrack> ubottu-br Deveria ser #ubuntu-br-biologia-evolução, mas tudo bem.
<ubottu-br> haztrack: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ptl> s/reconhecidas/reconhecida/
<ptl> hum, aliás, tive vários erros de concordância. Abafa.
<ajuda-ae> penssei q aki tiravam dúvidas não sala de bate papo uol
<komentarze_listy> alguem conhece um programa tipo everest pra linux !?
<ptl> haztrack: em contrapartida, um momento que pode ser geralmente colocado como um evento único e que se chama 'especiação' é quando uma única espécie se divide em duas. Apesar de inicialmente elas não terem diferença nenhuma, as poucas diferenças vão se acentuando e acumulando.
<haztrack> ptl: A interpretação que eu fiz, foi que, como eu e em seguida você mesmo constatou, foi de que, durante os anos passados, houve um animal que evoluiu a ponto de se tornar o animal que hoje chamamos de Galinha.
<ptl> komentarze_listy: o que esse everest faz?
<haztrack> E Este nasceu de um ovo.
<haztrack> O Xsensors
<ZNC> komentarze_listy: ksysinfo
<komentarze_listy> ptl, ele da informações detalhadas sobre o hardware da maquina
<komentarze_listy> k!? hmm, nada especifico pra gnome ?
<ptl> haztrack: não, errou, já disse que esse momento discreto não existe, basicamente porque espécies tratam de populações, e existiram vários estágios intermediários de POPULAÇõES de seres que poderiam ser chamado de galinhas ou quase-galinhas...
<ptl> komentarze_listy: hwinfo
<ZNC> komentarze_listy: nao conheço para gnome
<barna> !offtopic | haztrack ptl
<ubottu-br> haztrack ptl: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ptl> haztrack: você está forçando que existiu essa divisão, entre a espécie ancestral e as galinhas, e não existiu. Foi tudo gradual.
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: eai?
<peregrinator_six> não!
<ZNC> novidades da rede?
<ZNC> :s
<komentarze_listy> ptl, vou testar um por um, vlw ae
<haztrack> Mas, se colocas desta forma, de que outro jeito você sugere que eu explique em uma linha para não encher este IRC?
<ZNC> troll?
<ptl> haztrack: não sei, mas é importante não cometer esse erro conceitual importante porque ele dá margem a conclusões absurdas.
<ZNC> usem >> /query nick
<ptl> haztrack: talvez falando de populações ao invés de indivíduos fique melhor.
<komentarze_listy> achei um chamado hardinfo, vlw ae
<ZNC> :)
<haztrack> ptl: Vamos assumir que nós dois entendemos o que o outro quis dizer, e que uma simples troca de palavras para a facilitação do entendimento sendo que se trata de um meio de comunicação rápido acabou gerando um conflito, acabaremos por aqui a discussão que fez o pessoal se emputecer conosco. Agradeço sua paciência em me corrigir! =D
<komentarze_listy> existe algum programa pra fazer overclock on the fly igual no windows ? tpo pegar um programa e ir subindo o clock do processador ?
<haztrack> Não é mais seguro usar direto a configuração jumperless, se disponível em sua BIOS?
<ptl> sim e já vem no gerenciamento de energia do ubuntu, se você quiser pode instalar uns applets que mostram o clock atual ou ainda podem modificá-lo sob demanda, komentarze_listy
<komentarze_listy> ptl, que applets são esses ?
<ptl> você já viu aqueles perfis de 'performance', 'economia de bateria' e demais? São partes do programa do gnome que fazem isso.
<ptl> deixa ver
<ptl> tem vários, um exemplo é: miniaplicativo de inibição, monitor de graduação da freqüência do CPU e outros que você pode mandar instalar. Use o botão direito no painel e selecione adicional ao painel
<komentarze_listy> ptl, vlw, mas esse aplicativo só mostra a frequencia, não posso fazer nenhuma edição nele
<ptl> ele não permite selecionar o perfil de desempenho?
<ptl> komentarze_listy: execute esse comando: cpufreq-selector
<ptl> ops, ignore
<ptl> ele é de linha de comando e pra ser usado pelo root.
<komentarze_listy> ptl, acho q eu tenho q instalar aqueles sensors não sei oq aqui, pq esse comando não retorna nada
<komentarze_listy> ptl, e o apliativo q instalei no painel n retorna os valores do processador
<ptl> pode ser. Estranho não retornar, porque é geralmente módulo do kernel carregado na inicialização.
<komentarze_listy> o monitor de sistema retorna informação, esse apliativo não
<moskvat> salve galera
<moskvat> alguem sabe que programa posso usar para recuperar dados do hd
<moskvat> para linux
<ptl> depende que tipo de recuperação. gpart ajuda a recuperar partições danificadas, existem outros para demandas diferentes como edição de filesystems e procura de arquivos específicos em filesystem severamente corrompido.
<ptl> *em filesystems
<moskvat> o gparted dá pra reparar a trilha 0
<moskvat> com bad block
<komentarze_listy> ptl, consegui fazer overlock na nvidia aqui... mas no celeron n achei nada ainda
<ptl> gpart não é o gparted
<Stylles> Hi
<Thls> hi dude
<Stylles> ai galera alguém sabe como definir um dominio primario no ubuntu
<edenc> Stylles: hm?
<Stylles> edenc:  opa
<Stylles> edenc:  assim eu tenho um samba4 rodando na minha rede
<Stylles> edenc: é inclui maquinas linux no dominio
<Stylles> edenc: so que quando vai logar tem que digitiar DOMINIO\nomedousuario
<edenc> ixe, sei nada de samba
<Stylles> edenc:  não precisa ser samba
<edenc> nem nada relacionado a windows ou carnaval :)
<Stylles> edenc:  2003
<Stylles> edenc: ok.. entendo
<Stylles_> Ai galera bonita..
<jquiterio> boas
<jquiterio> pessoal.. a minha máquina é ubuntu 10.10 com kernel 2.6.35-22...
<jquiterio> kero instalar dentro da VBox o ubuntu 8.04.4, mas a máquina fica parada a inciar
<jquiterio> já tenho o sistema operativo instalado, mas não consigo iniciala
<jquiterio> alguém tem uma dica ?!!
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-13
<Geolord> boa noite
<Geolord> ^^
<Geolord> Alguem intende de dual boot?
<Geolord> anyone?
<Geolord> que silencio...
<Monarquista> solta a pergunta ai..
<Monarquista> Geolord, boa noite.
<Geolord> rs
<Geolord> estou com um dual boot, win 7 e ubuntu 11
<Monarquista> barna, vai dormir rapae?
<Monarquista> eita, misturei tudo... :p
<Monarquista> Geolord, e?
<Geolord> contudo quando eu instalei o ubuntu 11 ele ficou cheio de problemas graficos e lento
<Geolord> eu queria reinstalar
<Monarquista> Geolord, 11.04?
<Geolord> eu estava com esse
<Geolord> dae acho que coloquei o 11.11
<Geolord> acho que foi isso
<Monarquista> 11.10
<Geolord> isso
<Monarquista> Geolord, qual hardware ai?!
<Geolord> x2 2.9
<Monarquista> video...?!
<Geolord> 1gb ati radeon
<barna> Monarquista, boa noite!
<Geolord> 5340
<Monarquista> barna, vai mimi
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> rsrsr
<Monarquista> barna, ajuda no suporte por favor guerreiro!?
<Geolord> ati radeon 5340 1gb
<Geolord> roda de boa
<Monarquista> Geolord, instalou o driver de video?!
<barna> opa tamo aki! tava lendo oq foi escrito!
<Geolord> instalei o catalist pra linux
<Monarquista> :S
<Monarquista> sempre que instalo isso ferra tudo aqui
<Monarquista> ¬¬
<barna> q é catalist?
<Geolord>  aff
<Monarquista> por isos uso o driver open source de video e fico com os efeitos todos ativados
<Monarquista> barna, driver porp da AMD
<barna> ok!
<Monarquista> prop
<Geolord> catalist eh o pacote de video da placa ati raden de video
<Monarquista> propetario
<Monarquista> sempre que tentei usar oisso me d dor de cabeça
<Geolord> queria baixar a versao do ubuntu alpha 12
<barna> sou completamente leigo em driver de video!
<Geolord> e instalar
<Geolord> mas não sei o que aconteceria com o dual boot
<Monarquista> Geolord, está aqui é a que uso... http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=311&pid=208&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
<Monarquista> lisinha com os efeitos
<barna> Geolord, o programa q vc chama de dual boot se chama grub!
<Monarquista> mas com o lucid linx
<Monarquista> 10.04.4
<Geolord> disso nao sei
<barna> Geolord, é ele q faz o dual boot!
<Geolord> sou novato no linux
<Geolord> humm
<Geolord> so sei que tenho que instalar o win peimeiro
<barna> quando vc instala uma nova versão o grub é instalado e procura por outros sistemas operacionais e inclui no boot!
<Geolord> tenho um tera, sendo que 250 pro ubuntu
<barna> Geolord, vc pode instalar o win depois, bootar com um pendrive e re-ativar o grub no mbr!
<Geolord> quer dizer que posso instalar a versão 12 alpha 2 e ubuntu e não dara problema no win 7?
<Geolord> e meus arquivos?
<barna> Geolord, desde que vc não mecha na partição do w7, não terá problemas!
<Geolord> nao tenho como fazer copia de segurança.
<Geolord> ...
<Geolord> eh que ja tive problemas com o win 7
<Geolord> e linux
<Geolord> sempre que mexo no linux o win depois não reconhece mais a partição dele
<Geolord> não importa o que eu faça
<Geolord> dae termino tendo que formatar com um hakintoshi pra reconhecer
<Geolord> pois nem o ubuntu concegue formatar
<barna> kra, vc faz alguma coisa de muito errada ai!
<barna> eu instala cerca de 3 OS linux no meu comp por mes!
<barna> tenho 1 ubuntu e 1 w7 oficiais, e 3 partições só para instalação de linux-testes!
<Geolord> kara o problema eh o win e nao o ubuntu
<barna> e sempre q instala um novo linux todos os outros continuam intactos!
<Geolord> meu win eh 64
<Geolord> meu ubuntu 32
<Geolord> ateh o win 7?
<barna> sim, o win tira o grub da inicialização, mas com um pendrive ou live-cd do ubuntu vc arruma isso facinho!
<barna> Geolord, http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<barna> ja volto!
<Geolord> nao tem como eu so instalar o ubuntu por cima do outro?
<Geolord> estou indo, daqui a pouco eu volto
<thiago> Olá pessoal!
<barna> ola!
<Guest20115> Estou com um probleminha no ubuntu 11.04
<Guest20115> sou novato, mas o problema eh o seguinte: quando inicio o Ubuntu não aparece a tela de login
<Guest20115> mesmo com a opção login automatica desabilitada
<Guest20115> será que tem algum pacote faltando ou erro no sistema?
<barna> ele loga automaticamente?
<barna> Guest20115, vc ta ai?
<Guest20115> sim
<Guest20115> desculpe
<Guest20115> loga automaticamente
<barna> certo!
<barna> Guest20115, a versão 11.04 está cheia de erros!
<barna> e esses erros não serão corrigidos!
<barna> o versão 12.04 devera ter muito menos erro e os q forem aparecendo eles vão corrigindo!
<Guest20115> hum
<Monarquista> barna, ubuntu 12.04 mesmo em alpha 2 tá muiiiiiiiiiitoooooooooooo melhor que o ubuntu 11.04! FATO! ;)
 * Monarquista Muuuuuuuuuuuitooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Monarquista> ;)
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk eu tenho certeza q sim!
<Guest20115> andei pesquisando aqui e achei um tutorial ensinando mais ou menos como corrigir
<Guest20115> eh algo relacionado com permissões
<barna> hummmm!
<Guest20115> de uma tal Interface Gráfica chamada X
<barna> hehehehhehe
<Guest20115> só que eh preciso reiniciar
<barna> Guest20115, X é interface grafica!
<Guest20115> vou reinicia=lo depois
<barna> qualquer uma delas, gnome, kde, lxde etc.....
<Guest20115> Ah! Entendido
<Guest20115> valeu!
<barna> d nada!
<barna> tamo aki pra ajudar!
<Guest20115> Obrigado! Espero algum dia poder contribuir tbm
<barna> poderá sim, quando eu começei aki num sabia quase nada!
<barna> fui aprendendo com a ajuda das pessoas aki e agora eu ajudo os outros!
<Monarquista> barna, não mudou muita coisa não... :p
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSUHAHSHAHSH
<barna> ????
<Monarquista> barna, tirando uma com tu mano
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> <barna> fui aprendendo com a ajuda das pessoas aki
<barna> heheheheehehhe
<Monarquista> ^^
<barna> kra to com uma preguiça de instalar o alpha 2
<Monarquista> alpha 2?
<Monarquista> que isso?!
<xGrind> quem ae ta com precise pangolin?
<barna> eu to com o alpha 1 instalado aki!
<Guest14813> pessoal to com um problema para assinar o código de conduta da comunidade ubuntu
<Guest14813> alguém pode me ajudar...
<Guest14813> ?
<Guest14813> quanto tento enviar a chave para o serverkey da um erro: impossível abrir /home/skwalker/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<al4nc4ds> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta
<al4nc4ds> ---
<al4nc4ds> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<al4nc4ds> ---
<al4nc4ds> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=80739.0
<Guest14813> meu caro al4nc4ds eu ja segui todos essas dicas e nada
<Guest14813> aparece esse erro junto com o que eu citei acima gpg: Segmentation fault caught ... exiting
<Guest14813> Falha de segmentação
<al4nc4ds> LucasKaue http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/2012/02/novo-conselho-da-comunidade-ubuntu-brasil/
<MisterPet> Olá Pessoal Bom dia!
<MisterPet> Olá a todos!
<Celso> ola
<MisterPet> Bom dia como está?
<YanGM> tem jeito de fazer essa gambiarra funcionar no ubuntu?
<YanGM> http://www.tp-link.com.br/products/details/?categoryid=232&model=TL-PS310U#down
<MisterPet> Pessoal , eu quero entrar na área de segurança, descoberta de vulnerabilidades etc...Preciso saber de uma linguagem "fácil" e que me seja Útil. Alguem tem alguma dica?
<YanGM> MisterPet: Python não precisa compilar, mas é bom aprender C
<YanGM> tem jeito de fazer esse tp-link funcionar no ubuntu?
<MisterPet> Ola Gente!
<MisterPet> Bom dia!
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> <YanGM> MisterPet: Python não precisa compilar, mas é bom aprender C
<MisterPet> E ae povão rs.
<MisterPet> YangGM, desculpa agora que vi tua resposta.;
<MisterPet> Entao, pra iniciar e tal, me falaram da linguagem lua . você sabe me dizer algo a respeito?
<YanGM> Eu vi que tem bastante coisa linux em lua
<MisterPet> hmmm
<YanGM> mas não conheço muito sobre estrutura e talz
<MisterPet> é que é o seguinte, quero entrar na área de segurança, entender conceitos, vulnerabilidades.
<MisterPet> Essas coisas, e preciso aprender uma lingua rs.
<YanGM> acho melhor começar com c e suas variantes
<MisterPet> Entendo.
<MisterPet> Muito obrigado.
<YanGM> muita coisa é feita em c
<MisterPet> entao, eu uso windows (pq trabalho pra microsoft kkk ) no trabalho e to em linux aqui em VM .
<MisterPet> Entretanto tenho Visual Studio 2010 no Computador, mas quero programar aqui dentro do linux.
<MisterPet> Qual programa posso usar? rs
<YanGM> os macs usam um c melhorado de um jeito e o ruindos usa melhorado de outro, mas todos são baseados em c
<YanGM> tem o aptana studio
<MisterPet> Aptana studio?
<MisterPet> pode ser instalado apt-get ?
<YanGM> pra linux
<YanGM> tem que ser pelo site eu acho
<MisterPet> Obrigado Yan
<YanGM> de nada, ^^
<moskvat> alguém está tendo travamentos na interface do xubuntu
<spiga> alguem sabe como tira o rollover do activity gnome 3.0
<HotBit> alguem está tendo no xubuntu, este problema: o fundo desktop as vezes fica azul, sem icones, e sem a imagem de plano de fundo?
<oscar> sou novato aqui desculpe os erros.estou com problemas de impressao hp d2360 que agora so imprime em verde.no win imprime bem. antes nao tinha problemas. ajude me
<HotBit> ja tentou um auto-test da impressora/
<HotBit> ja verifiu as tinhas?
<oscar> como seria no ubuntu
<HotBit> oscar: o auto-test da propria impressora, veja manual desta
<oscar> ja fiz o problema e so com o ubuntu
<HotBit> oscar: se ela imprimir mal no auto-test, pode estar com problemas, ou necessitando de troca das tintas
<HotBit> hmm
<oscar> sempre usei cartuho remanufatura que eu mesmo faço
<HotBit> oscar: click em sistem, impressao...
<HotBit> oscar: veja se estiver instalada, remova e tente adicionar novamente.
<HotBit> xispirito: boas
<xispirito> e ae HotBit
<HotBit> xispirito: blz
<xispirito> sim sim
<HotBit> xispirito: joias entao amigo
<HotBit> oscar: consegue entender o uso do deste chat?
<xispirito> 0.0
<HotBit> foi-se
<d70> boa tarde
<jailtonpierre> Boa tarde.
<jailtonpierre> alguém poderia me ajudar com backup de programas e pacotes?
<jailtonpierre> alguém on?
<Noki> Boa tarde,
<Noki> alguem poderia tirar uma duvida
<jailtonpierre> sobre?
<Noki> ANTI-SPAM
<jailtonpierre> manda, se souber respondo
<jailtonpierre> alguém on?
<Noki> Eu gostaria de algum software para ANTI-SPAM voce conhece?
<vitorlobo> Noki, q tipo de spam?
<Noki> ANTI-SPAM para e-mail
<Noki> Alguem sabe?
<irtigor> SpamAssassin
<jailtonpierre> alguém sabe algo sobre backup de programas?
<irtigor> dá pra ser mais especifico?
<Noki> irtigor esse SpamAssassin e para uso em servidor?
<jailtonpierre> copiar os .deb para uma midia, para quando fizer uma futura instalação não precisar baixar tudo outra vez
<jailtonpierre> ou coisa do tipo
<irtigor> pegue do cache
<jailtonpierre> cache do apt, isso?
<jailtonpierre> mas pra instalar?
<irtigor> sim
<jailtonpierre> tudo de uma vez
<irtigor> você pode usar como um repositório local, ou pra instalar manualmente com o apt
<jailtonpierre> existe algumm comando?
<irtigor> dpkg*
<jailtonpierre> eu tenho que insalar um a um?
<irtigor> não se você criar uma repositório local
<irtigor> tipo o aptoncd
<irtigor> é só usar o google, existem mil e uma formas
<jailtonpierre> o aptoncd eu tentei
<jailtonpierre> até montei uma iso com os .deb's
<jailtonpierre> mas na hora de instalar NADA
<jailtonpierre> uso num netbook(sem unidade de cd física)
<jailtonpierre> tento montar a imagem mas o sistema não reconhece
<jailtonpierre> monta e tudo mais, porém o programa não reconhece
<jailtonpierre> alguma luz?
<infocus> tem alguma receita caseira para bloquear sinal de radio na caixa de som?
<UdontKnow> ae
<diego_dgprr> Pessoal alguem pode me dizer onde fica montado a Webcam?
<diego_dgprr> Pois estou tentando instalar no amsn
<Demolidor> Geowany: ;c*
<Demolidor> xGrind: fale patrão
<diego_dgprr> Pessoal estou com problema para configurar minha webcam no amsn
<YanGM> oi
<diego_dgprr> ela funciona com o camorama mas nao no amsn
<YanGM> tô tendo dor de cabeça...
<YanGM> com um tp-link
<YanGM> TL-PS310U
<YanGM> tem gente ai?
<YanGM> meh, acho que não tem =\
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-14
<ghs> alguem aqui usa o virtualbox ?
<YanGM> usei
<ghs> ei YanGM
<YanGM> ghs: o quê
<ghs> YanGM: eu instalei o virtualbox aqui, mas não aparece os menu Máquina Dispostiviso Ajuda (H)
<YanGM> ghs: faz tempo que eu não mexo, poderia mandar 1 print?
<ghs> YanGM: sim.. um momento...
<Dead_Thinker> ghs, eu uso
<Dead_Thinker> ghs, mas n tive esse problema
<ghs> YanGM: http://postimage.org/image/t5ea7myup/
<ghs> Dead_Thinker: como que voce instalou o virtualbox ?
<Dead_Thinker> ghs, baixando o .deb mesmo, do site oficial
<YanGM> já olhou na barra superior?
<YanGM> o unity colocou o menu de todo programa lá
<Dead_Thinker> Ahh sim, pensei q era outra coisa hehe
<Dead_Thinker> ghs, deve ser isso que o YanGM tá falando mesmo
<ghs> UAHSuahshahsuha
<YanGM> passa o mouse lá em cima que ele aparece
<ghs> é isso mesmo :D
<YanGM> ^^
<ghs> vlw YanGM
<YanGM> já fui ajudado mais de 50 vezes e ajudei 3 vezes, meh tpa nivelando :P
<YanGM> "tá nivelando
<ghs> YanGM: hehe...
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém ai curte The Mana World? Heheh
<ghs> eu trabalho com dois monitores, 1 é o notebook e outro é o monitor normal mesmo, mas quando eu coloco tela cheia no virtualbox, vai para o notebook, sendo que eu quero q vá para o monitor
<YanGM> já tive esse problema mas nunca achei solução
<YanGM> deve ser algo com definir o outro monitor como padrão
<ghs> YanGM: no proprio virtualbox ?
<YanGM> não, no ubuntu
<ghs> hmm..
<ghs> YanGM: quero deixar esse menu do Unity fixo, como faço :
<ghs> alguem ai pode me dizer, como que faço para fixar o menu do Unity ?
<mikas> dns alguem me ajuda ?
<vitorlobo> novato_br_,  vc joga starcraft?
<novato_br_> ?
<vitorlobo> novato_br_,  joga ou n joga?
<novato_br_> não
<novato_br_> eu corro, só
<vitorlobo> ok
<vitorlobo> novato_br_,  vc é ladrão?
<novato_br_> não
<vitorlobo> pq vc corre então?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> novato_br_, mas acorda cedo q blz hein
<novato_br_> não diga asneiras, vitorlobo
<novato_br_> eu corro, pq sou corredor no need for speed most world
<vitorlobo> novato_br_, lembro q no need tinha policia e ladrão..vc entao poderia ser ladrão
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<novato_br_> não sou ladrão
<novato_br_> quanta bobagem
<vitorlobo> novato_br_, axo q vc é ladrão hein..ficou irritado
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<novato_br_> tchau, mais um pro ignore
<vitorlobo> alá
<vitorlobo> fortes evidências
<vitorlobo> novato_br_, quem n deve, n teme hein
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> Bom dia !!!
<Meyer> n?o ? que ainda reconheco alguns? kkkkk rbelem UdontKnow liberie1
<rbelem> Meyer, :-)
<Meyer> vou pra sua terra, amigo.. ;0
<Meyer> davyd me convidou pro ESLAM
<tiagoscd> Meyer, :)
<Noki> alguem ai conheçe sonicwall
<Meyer> j? li sobre.. rs
<Noki> ok rsrs
<Noki> preciso um pouco mais de conhecimento rs
<Meyer> sorry :P
<ffr76> Conhecimento em Mysql ???
<ffr76> como transferir dados para o mysql???
<Ell> bom dia
<vitorlobo> ffr76,  quem souber, morre
<vitorlobo> :O
<Kenjiro> bom dia
<Kenjiro> estou precisando de uma mão com um ubuntu-server que nao boota
<Kenjiro> ele para em "grub rescue>"
<Kenjiro> esse server foi atualizado ontem. Acho que estava na versao 9.10 e deram um 'do-release-upgrade'. Depois de tudo normal (segundo me passaram), reiniciaram o server e daí ficou nisso
<Kenjiro> aí hj a bomba ficou pra mim :(
<Kenjiro> ja dei boot com cd de instalação, entrei no modo rescue, mandei reinstalar o grub, mas segue na mesma
<Kenjiro> ah sim, o HD está em LVM
<Kenjiro> alguem? :(
<hlk_> tenta no canal #ubuntu
<hlk_> tem mais gente la
<Kenjiro> hlk_: é...
<Meyer> Kenjiro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode
<Kenjiro> Meyer: vejamos...
<Kenjiro> acabei de, NOVAMENTE, dar boot pelo cd de instalaçao, escolher  o rescue a broken system ...
<Kenjiro> vamos dar uma lida no site que tu indicaste
<HotBit> alquem sabe o que falta, nao encontro  programa "Senhas e chave de criptografia" (no menu principal: Aplicativos > Acessórios).
<Kenjiro> Meyer: a parte " legal" é que quando dou um "insmod normal" ele me lança um "error: physical volume pv1 not found"
<Kenjiro> mas EM PRINCIPIO nao era para existir o tal "pv1"
<memset> tarde
<memset> alguem aew usa squid+iptables no ubuntu?
<memset> quero saber se eh uma boa
<Kenjiro> memset: nao vejo problemas
<HotBit> tenho tido problemas aleatórios com desktop, fica todo azul no fundo sem imagem de plano de fundo, alguns icones somem :(, ja mudei driver de video, usando nvidia, alguem sabe q mais pode ser?
<Kenjiro> Meyer: ja consegui mudar de "grub rescue>" para apenas "grub>" quando ele dá boot
<Kenjiro> to na luta pra ver se descubro o que tá pegando
<Kenjiro> mas que maldicao isto aqui :(
<marcelomauro> alguém tá com problema na internet?
<Kenjiro> como eu faço pra forçar o ubuntu a reinstalar o kernel?
<sistematico> Kenjiro: Pelo Synaptic acho que dá.
<Kenjiro> sistematico: forcei a amizade
<Kenjiro> mandei um "apt-get install linux-image" e era isso
<Kenjiro> pelo jeito a atualização do server nao tinha sido completa
<Kenjiro> tinha faltado instalar a imagem do kernel...
<Kenjiro> suponho isso pq nao reclamou na hora que mandei instalar
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Kenjiro: sudo apt-get install [PACOTE] --reinstall
<sistematico> Acho que é assim, eu não uso Ubuntu a muito tempo.
<Kenjiro> ok, vou descansar, t+
<Noki> Alguem ai ja viu o 3d do linux
<Noki> ?
<Thiago_Magalhaes> Boa Tarde A todos!
<Noki> E ai thiagão
<Noki> boa tarde
<Thiago_Magalhaes> boas!
<Thiago_Magalhaes> pessoal... eu sei que o assunto está fora do contexto do canal... mas procuro ajuda com Zimbra e não consigo encontrar.. nem no canal do zimbra.... alguem q usa o zimbra 7.1.4 poderia abrir pvt comigo para tentar me ajudar??
<ivanbajr> os[Linux 3.2.6-030206-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 83.6% free] disk[Total: 123.7GB, 66.5% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> estou com um problema
<ivanbajr> instalei agora o kernel 3.2.6
<xGrind> qual o problema?
<ivanbajr> não consigo ativa driver sem fio broadcom sta
<xGrind> ontem coloquei o kernel 3.2 tb, e no terminal apareceu vários erros. varias coisas foram desabilitadas, dai removi e deixei o do 11.10 mesmo
<ivanbajr> uma pena
<ivanbajr> o estranho e que tenho um pendrive com o ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> e ele ativa o driver broadcom
<vitorlobo> Noki, q tipo de 3d?
<ivanbajr> se não tem solução
<ivanbajr> vou retirar
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr, rpz
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr, esse driver é do wi-fi?
<ivanbajr> sim
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  perai q ja volto e te mostro a solução
<ivanbajr> ok
<Noki> ivan...
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  http://www.botecodigital.info/linux/instalando-broadcom-bcm43xx-no-debian-5-e-suse-111/
<Noki> ja mostra para mim tambem que meu driver de Wi-fi nao inicia rs
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  eu fiz isso ai..exatamente como mostra...e resolveu no meu
<ivanbajr> ok
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  se funfa n debian deve funfar no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Noki, sobre o 3d..no linux...doq vc se referia?
<Noki> Eu vi um comentario que o A Aparencia 3D do linux e uma das melhores
<Noki> gostaria de saber antes de aplicar.
<vitorlobo> Noki, a..vc diz da interface?
<Noki> correto
<vitorlobo> Noki, apesar de n curtir essas firulas... é verdade mesm
<vitorlobo> mesmo
<Noki> Eu tambem ja mudei para o linux para tirar um pouco disso
<Noki> mais e sempre bom saber nunca se sabe a pergunta da manha rs
<vitorlobo> Noki, tipo...o bom é q vc tem a opção de escolher a interface q desejar....vc pode ter o ubuntu com unity que hoje é o default(padrão) mas pode mudar para kde ( kubuntu) , lxde ( lubuntu) , xfce ( xubuntu)
<vitorlobo> Noki,  ou simplismente usar flux ou blackbox
<vitorlobo> na verdade tem mais auhahua
<Noki> vou anotar isso
<vitorlobo> Noki, vc tem opção de deixar como bem entender ..essa é a verdade
<Noki> estou brincando com linux recentemente..
<memset> tmux ´´e massa
<memset> :)
<memset> pra quem gosta de terminais
<memset> como eu :D
<memset> fb rulez
<vitorlobo> eu uso o gnome 2x... é pratico pra mim
<vitorlobo> mas se tivesse q mudar..mudaria para o fluxbox e tentaria personalizar ele ao maximo
<vitorlobo> quase n se gasta memoria ram
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> Noki, ja leu o guia foca? é uma maneira interessante de vc se aprofundar no linux
<vitorlobo> Noki, é um guia free
<vitorlobo> memset, ae rapaz
<vitorlobo> memset, tem falado com sonic?
<vitorlobo> auhauhhu
<vitorlobo> =X
<memset> aew vitorlobo, beleza man?
<memset> vitorlobo nem tenho o visto
<memset> ele vive mudando de nick
<vitorlobo> memset, ele foi pra uma festa ae de virada de ano..tomou umas birata e ficou dançando igual a lacraia numa rave ...foi tentar paquerar uma mina...tomou um toco tenso
<vitorlobo> coitado do cara
<vitorlobo> memset,  as mina n quer...tem q apelar pros caes de casa fazer oq
<memset> iuahiuoahaiuohaiuoha
<vitorlobo> memset,  ow..sai daquele server la....vircio...ninho de cobra da poha
<memset> nem estou la
<memset> so frequento aqui e a sourcebrasil
<memset> :)
<vitorlobo> certo vc
<vitorlobo> de n estar la
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> xGrind, falae mano...tirano cera do ouvido de boa ae?
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> eae \o
<Demolidor> xGrind: ei safado, pvt...
<memset> nossa nem fala man ;s
<memset> tirar cera do ouvido eh bomzao
<memset> kk
<vitorlobo> Noki, linux é tão personalizável...oq até fizeram isso: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<vitorlobo> memset,  aonde..eu fazia natação e era feliz quando n limpava os ouvidos
<vitorlobo> memset,  quando fui no otorrino..ele me disse a verdade q eu n sabia
<vitorlobo> memset,  ele disse q cotonete é a maneira mais fácil de vc lenhar com teus ouvidos...q é um crime usar cotonetes.... eu ja tinha praticamente perfurado os timpanos auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> e com 2 otites internas
<memset> lol
<vitorlobo> cera é a proteção do ouvido...e a industria do cotonete dizia q era sujeira
<memset> ae eh tenso ;s
<memset> aopkspoaksa
<vitorlobo> memset,  msma coisa do mestiolate...." TA ARDENDO CARAIO" dai diziam: É PORQUE TA FAZENDO EFEITO
<vitorlobo> memset,  até q uns anos atras tiraram de circulação pq foi comprovado q n fazia efeito algum
<vitorlobo> depois voltou com nova formula
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhuuhhuhuaa
<vitorlobo> e agora  nao arde
 * vitorlobo pqp
<xGrind> que distro gay vitorlobo
<xGrind> kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu n acreditei quando vi
<xGrind> essa q tu usa mano? q coisa são paulina xD
<vitorlobo> auauhuaha
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ta doido
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  remasterização tensa
<Noki> vitorlobo mano que gay essa interface kkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Noki,  pior n é interface n
<vitorlobo> Noki,  é distribuição auhahuaauha
<Noki> puta merda uhauhauhauhauhauh
<vitorlobo> Noki, eu fico me perguntando quem foi o infeliz afetado q fez isso
<Noki> infelizmente temos desocupados no mundo fazendo isso
<Noki> pior o cara e bom ainda por cima pq nao aplica em algo realmente util
<vitorlobo> Noki,  pior
<vitorlobo> Noki,  é oficial...ta no site oficial da cantora
<vitorlobo> da pra acreditar?
<vitorlobo> auhahauhauhaa
<xGrind> oficial? o.O
<vitorlobo> sim
<xGrind> pensei q fosse distro caseira
<vitorlobo> auhauhaahuuahuahhuaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  n vai demorar a lançarem o calypso Linux repare
<Noki> su -
<xGrind> nem. coisa ruim é com windows
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  fale n....to puto com o windows... n aceita meio mundo de biblioteca externa de programação uma bosta
<Noki> manosss
<Noki> não consigo instalar a porra do java
<Noki> aqui
<Noki> kct
<vitorlobo> Noki, é ubuntu?
<Noki> sim
<vitorlobo> Noki, q versao é seu ubuntu?
<Noki> boa pergunta
<Noki> onde que eu vejo como eu disse começeo sgunda a mexer rs
<xGrind> http://virgula.uol.com.br/ver/noticia/inacreditavel/2012/02/13/294276-homem-britanico-que-mudou-de-sexo-da-a-luz-um-bebe
<xGrind> olhem isso. tnc kk
<vitorlobo> Noki, segue ai: http://www.bitmasters.com.br/2011/10/instalando-o-oraclesun-java-no-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<vitorlobo> Noki,  se n souber mexer no terminal grita ae
<Noki> Beleza vitor mudar de Windows para linux de uma hora para outra
<Noki> pior que mudar de sexo kkkkk
<Demolidor> o.O
<Demolidor> AkauKAUKAUKauKAUUAKuauakuKUAKauk!!!
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  a mas no caso dela...nasceu mulher
<xGrind> mas mesmo assim. imagina só. barbudo gravido kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  a midia bota uma pressao da porra...fica parecendo q nasceu homem, virou mulher e teve filho
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  tem aparencia de homem pq fez monte de cirurgia pra isso......mas continua sendo mulher
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  apesar de que eu n encaro não
<vitorlobo> Noki, ow
<xGrind> Demolidor, \o
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<xGrind> aow netsplit
<Noki> Esta instalando o java
<Noki> será que agora vai rs
<vitorlobo> Noki,  oq ta tentando fazer?
<Noki> Eu tava terminando o download
<Noki> agora entrou em uma tela do fabricante
<vitorlobo> Noki, download doq?
<vitorlobo> ;P
<Noki> do java
<vitorlobo> Noki,  segue tudo ae e avante auhauh e instala  o bagulho
<Noki> eu segui
<Noki> so apareceu uma tela que nao estava no programado
<Noki> mais aqui está facil
<Noki> vitor
<Noki> como eu sei se sou o root da maquina?
<vitorlobo> Noki, quando vc digita sudo su ele pede a senha do root
<vitorlobo> Noki, dai vc digita ela, aperta enter e entra no modo root
<Noki> ha ok
<Noki> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Noki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vitorlobo> Noki,  quando no terminal ..no fim tem um # vc ta em modo root
<vitorlobo> Noki,  quando no fim ta um $ vc não ta em modo root
<Noki> ha entendi
<vitorlobo> Noki, ja instalou  o java?
<Noki> qualquer coisa que tento instalar agora
<Noki> atraves do comando sudo apt-get install
<Noki> apresenta a seguinda mensagem
<vitorlobo> Noki, sim
<Noki> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Noki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vitorlobo> Noki,  vc ativou o repositorio q pede no inicio?
<vitorlobo> o repositorio de terceiro
<vitorlobo> la na central de programas..
<Noki> kkk
<Meyer> tem algum programa j? usando o apt-get
<Noki> não achei que seria necessario
<Noki> eu remove e depois parti para a instalação
<Noki> e coisa de usuario da porra
<vitorlobo> Noki, é por isso q ta dando esse erro
<vitorlobo> Noki, :P
<Noki> vou fazer esse passo
<Noki> uhauhauhaha
<Noki> fiz o passa a passo
<Noki> e continua dando a mesma msg E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Noki> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Noki> zuei a bagaça kkk
<vitorlobo> Noki, digita ai sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> Noki, e observa se no fim tem alguma mensagem de erro
<vitorlobo> Noki,  a sim axo q sei qual q é o problema auhahua
<vitorlobo> Noki,  fecha todas as janelas ...só deixa o terminal aberto
<Noki> haaa
<Noki> sera kkk
<vitorlobo> Noki,  fecha synaptic se tiver aberto....software center
<Noki> sabe o que pega
<Noki> o serviço ta sendo usado algo assim
<vitorlobo> Noki,  é pq assim...no linux se vc tiver com um instalador dpkg aberto...ele gera um erro pedindo pra vc fechar se n ..n isntala
<Noki> isso mesmo
<Noki> kk
<vitorlobo> Noki, pq ele vai estar usando um dos instaladores...dai pra n atrapalhar vc tem de fechar
<vitorlobo> Noki, se vc n souber identificar qual q ta aberto..reseta a bagaça e volta dai fica sussa
<Noki> bom estou com msn email e o chat
<Noki> vamos ver se vai rodar
<Noki> vou reiniciar a bagaça
<Noki> ja volto
<Noki> exit
<vitorlobo> Noki, e ai?
<Noki> vou dar continuidade
<Noki> vamos ver
<Noki> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Noki> estou configurando
<Noki> vamos ver se vai rolar
<Noki> agora sim
<Noki> rodei o comando sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Noki> e agora
<Noki> sudo apt-get remove openjdk*-#
<Noki> e fazer a instalação correta
<Noki> Java instalado com sucesso :)
<drm> tenho ubuntu 11.10 e impressora lexmark 1200. Mas não consigo instalar o driver da impressa. O que eu faço ?
<diego_dgprr> Pessoal boa tarde
<diego_dgprr> meus atalhos ctrl+alta+f1 nao funcionam alguem pode me ajudar?
<diego_dgprr> nao sei se foi depois que instalei o kernel 3.2.5
<diego_dgprr> alguem ae???
<Shupack> fala boy
<diego_dgprr> fala ae shupack
<diego_dgprr> cara meus atalhos para modo texto nao estao funcionando
<Shupack> q tipo? crtl + C ou crtl + v?
<diego_dgprr> nao
<diego_dgprr> apenas o ctrl+alt+f1 à f6
<diego_dgprr> os modos graficos tbm
<diego_dgprr> ctrl+alt+f7 a f..
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> quem quer aprender com arduino onde pode comprar peças? tem algum bom site para comprar?
<L88os> no meu pidgin letras que foram acentuadas estão aparecendo com ? . exemplo: país pa?s.
<edsonmiranda> oa
<d70> alguém tem problemas com login no facebook com o firefox ?   ( ubuntu 10.04 - firefox 10 )
<UdontKnow> ae
<UdontKnow> d70: o google+ no chrome ta perfeito aqui. desculpe, mas nunca tive conta no facebook e praticamente abandonei o firefox ha bastante tempo
<d70> UdontKnow: o problema que não confio mto no chrome, meio desconfiado em relação a segurança. Vou tentar nele aqui(chromium).
<UdontKnow> d70: cara, eu diria que ele tem potencial de ser muito mais seguro que o firefox
<UdontKnow> d70: as tecnicas que ele utiliza sao referencia
<UdontKnow> cada aba roda em um processo isolado, evitando contaminacao
<UdontKnow> existe uma sandbox pra rodar extensoes, e elas nao podem fazer o que vc nao permitiu explicitamente (tipo permissoes do android market)
<UdontKnow> sem contar que o codigo e muito menor e mais limpo
<UdontKnow> d70: mas nem so de potencial se faz o mundo. bugs, vulnerabilidades, falhas de design, e outras coisas acontecem em qualquer projeto
<UdontKnow> d70: ainda sim, considero o chrome mais seguro
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser, olá :)
<Ubuntuser> Estou via android
<tiagoscd> beleza, estamos lá já
<tiagoscd> podemos começar agora se quiser
<UdontKnow> d70: disclaimer: trabalho no google, mas o que estou dizendo e apenas opiniao pessoal
<d70> UdontKnow: não sou especialista, nem poweruser, mas confio na opinião de 'especialistas' e tenho costume do firefox, rs. de boa. ;) - Mas bancos tem dificuldades de permitir acesso ao chrome com internet banking , isso para mim, ja diz alguma coisa.
<UdontKnow> d70: nao sei de onde vem essa dificuldade
<UdontKnow> d70: bradesco corporativo eh so IE no Windows, mas ai eh mais um acordo com a MS que outra coisa
<UdontKnow> d70: eu uso santander (pessoal e corporativo) e hsbc (pessoal) no chrome, sem problema algum
<UdontKnow> d70: meu pai tem banco do brasil corporativo, mas ainda ta no firefox, pq pra trocar o browser tem que trocar a funcionaria (ela sabe que 1+1=2, mas se ensinar que 1+2=3 pira...)
<UdontKnow> d70: ate onde vc leu?
<Dead_Thinker> UdontKnow, bacana, tu trampa com o que no Google?
<Dead_Thinker> UdontKnow, desculpando a curiosidade hehe
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-15
<UdontKnow> Dead_Thinker: network engineering
<Dead_Thinker> UdontKnow, hum, irado :)
<ronankde> eai pessoal
<diego> Pessoal alguem sabe como instalar o samba no ubuntu 11.10
<xGrind> alguem on ae?
<DavyS> xGrind: ?
<platao> !Q
<xGrind> DavyS, to ajudando um colega meu a instalar o ubuntu 11.10. mas nao sei onde fica o gparted. eu uso xubuntu
<DavyS> só ir no dash e digitar gparted
<platao> ué o proprio particionador ja nao da conta?
<xGrind> ele digitou. mas disse que nao abriu
<xGrind> esse unity é foda. mudou tudo
<DavyS> xGrind: manda ele digitar no terminal gksudo gparted
<platao> sudo apt- get install gparted
<xGrind> fmz
<DavyS> unity tá muito bugado ainda
<DavyS> platao o gparted já vem no instalador
<xGrind> platao ele abriu como live cd
<platao> aqui esta normal....
<platao> sim davys
<DavyS> xGrind: funcionou?
<xGrind> ele reiniciou la. vai abrir o instalador mesmo
<platao> galera novo pacotte do mame +whacade para download---->http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.msg507804.html#msg507804
<platao> pra quebrar o gelo.........
<platao> hehehehe
<platao> :)
<DavyS> oq acho ruim do instalador é q não mostra o rotulo das partições
<platao> oooops
<DavyS> tenho umas 10 partições e as vezes não sei qual é qual
<DavyS> ;/
<xGrind> o ubuntu ainda nao reconhece 4gb de ram ne?
<DavyS> acredito que sim
<platao> se for 32 bits nao mas ele automaticamente baixa e isntala o PAE para reconehcer os 4 g de ram mas se for 64 bits e normal o recomnhecimento
<xGrind> é que essa versao 12.04 vai vir com o kernel pae. esse aceita mais de 4gb
<xGrind> platao ainda nao tem o pae no ubuntu
<platao> Xgrind e automatico o reconhecimento e so vc estar conectado a internet e o proprio Ubuntu verifica se tem mais de 4g de ram se foor positivo o proprio sistema se encarrega de isntalar o pae automaticamente para o 32 bit
<platao> ja na isntalação do sistema
<platao> o 12.04 vai vir com o multiarch
<leonardo_> Boa Noite! Alguem poderia me ajudar numa duvida para instalar o Lazarus no meu Ubuntu?
<xGrind> agora entendi :D
<platao> que vai dar conta de isntalar os programas 32 bits no 64 bits que hj e feito forçando ou com o getlibs e o ia32libs
<DavyS> leonardo_: qual a dúvida? se podermos ajudar :)
<leonardo_> Eu entrei no site oficial do Lazarus, escolhi a opçao Linux i386.DEB
<leonardo_> ai veio um arquivo.deb.tar
<platao> o problema é que as vezes o sistema nao cria os atalhos para as bibliotecas de 32 bits....no ubuntu 64 e vc tem que criar os links
<leonardo_> dentro dele tem um monte de DEBs
<leonardo_> ai nao sei como instalo...
<DavyS> entre na pasta onde os debs estão pelo terminal
<DavyS> e use sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<platao> leonardo vc leu alguma dicumentação antes de instalar? é melhor dar uma olhada em algum tutorial antes....
<platao> com esse comando que o davyS reportou ele vai isntalar na sequencia
<leonardo_> pesquisei no google mas nao achei nada. Tem mais tutorial dos RPM
<leonardo_> ok
<leonardo_> tentarei
<DavyS> platao: bem, no libreoffice é assim
<DavyS> vem um monte de debs
<DavyS> e vc usa o dpkg -i *.deb
<platao> sim davy
<platao> isso
<platao> mas as vezes por exemplo ha um pacote que tem que ser isntalado primeiro que o outro senao da problema na isntalação.....nao sei se é o caso mas acho ue nao
<platao> eu acho que quando da esse comando ele instala por ordem alfabetica
<platao> eu acho*
<leonardo_> deu certo, instalou :)
<DavyS> platao: mas até onde sei o dpkg vai checando as dependencias pra se possivel resolver depois
<leonardo_> só que o que eu queria não resolveu. O Lazarus não compila, dá uns erros de Masks, etc
<leonardo_> pq o q eu tinha era do repositorio do ubuntu
<platao> boa pergunta davys nao sei como e feita essa checagem.......
<platao> bom leonardo o lazaruz tem no ubuntu para instalar?
<platao> no repositorio?
<platao> vc quer compilar é isso?
<leonardo_> sim, na central de programas
<leonardo_> sim
<platao> e vc quer compilar?
<leonardo_> pq to aprendendo delphi na etec
<leonardo_> ai o lazarus tb programa quase que igual
<leonardo_> ai tipo, crio um programinha  etal, qdo tento executar (F9) da erro
<DavyS> platao: por exemplo, se você instala um .deb "A" e ele depende de um deb "B" que vai ser instalado depois, vai dar erro porem quando esse deb "B" for instalado ele vai reconfigurar o deb "A"
<platao> bom nao sei se essa minha dica vai adiantar....prrimeiro habilito la nas sources o codigo fonte e depois sudo apt-get build-dep nome do programa e ele vai isntalar todas as dependencias da compilação
<platao> sudo apt-get build-dep wine 1.2
<platao> por exemplo
<platao> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<platao> ou
<platao> davy é uma otima questao
<platao> essa
<platao> fiquei intrigado com isso ehheeheh
<platao> :)
<platao> acho que ele mesmo o dpkg vai atras das dependencias entao....
<platao> as vezes eu tento aqui um pacote com o tema nimbus do Opensolaris um e o gtk e o outro e os pacotes de icones
<platao> se eu tento instalar a engine primeiro ele da erro tenho que isntalar o pacote de icones para depois instalr a engine ou vice versa nao sei se e essa ordem....
<platao> mas enfim
<platao> .....nao sei se deu pra entender.... :)
<DavyS> entendi
<DavyS> aconteceu comigo isso
<DavyS> se for como eu disse
<DavyS> vc pode instalar um ignorando as dependencias
<DavyS> depois instala o outro
<DavyS> ai reconfigura o primeiro pra ele reconhecer a dependencia
<platao> so sei que essa questao de dependencias e uma pouco complexa ate hj eu nao entendi isso direito
<DavyS> platao: pra isso vc usa o dpkg-reconfigure
<DavyS>        dpkg-reconfigure reconfigura pacotes após eles já estarem instalados.
<DavyS>        Passe-lhe o nome do pacote ou pacotes a reconfigurar. Irá fazer
<DavyS>        perguntas de configuração, à semelhança de quando o pacote foi
<DavyS>        instalado pela primeira vez.
<platao> pelo que pude ver.....pelo dpkg...qaundo isntalo muitos pacotes de uma so vez ele primeiro le todos os pacotes e armazena no cache e depois instala todos de uma vez...pelo menos essa  impressao que eu tive pela isnterface grafica
<platao> sim esse eu conheço
<platao> o reconfigure
<platao> o reconfigure
<platao> ops >_
<platao> me parece que o 12.04  vai ser muito bem pelo que andei vendo po ai......
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> o problema q vejo
<DavyS> é o desempenho
<DavyS> o unity tá melhorando mais ainda é pesado
<DavyS> a central de programas nem se fala
<platao> isso e uma problema
<platao> aqui na minha maquin a esta bom a minha placa de video e fraca intel 965
<platao> acho que o unity nao vai muito bem com algumas placas de video.....mas em o 2D tbbm pra usar que da quase na mesma
<platao> fica dificil fazer um sistema visualmente bonito sem ser pesado.....ou nao?
<DavyS> sim
<platao> se vc faz um sistema como o lxde que é super leve fica bom
<platao> mas vc usa por um tempo....e nao aguenta....depende muito da pessoa talvez.....o que eu queria mesmo e que o compz saisse fora e desse pra gerar todos os efeitos por software mesmo sem compiz......na minha impressao e que ele causa a maioria dos problemas ....
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> agora também temos que lembrar q sistemas como windows e mac levaram anos sendo aprimorados
<DavyS> o ubuntu mudou drasticamente em um ano
<platao> porque tem que passar tudo por ele e parece que o projeto nao esta assim tao "ativo"
<platao> o compiz
<platao> sim
<platao> tai outra coisa que eu nao entendo na comunidade....se fica tudo igual o pessoal reclama...se mda o pessoal reclama porque mudou.....vai entender....
<platao> eu acho qeu tem mais e que mudar mesmo...nao da mais pra ficar com aquele visual do gnome classico.....embora seja bom....
<DavyS> façam igual a min
<platao> todas as interfaces me da a impressao que estao migrando para uma coisa mais "mobile" e touch
<DavyS> eu não gosto do unity
<DavyS> instalo o gnome shell
<DavyS> e fico feliz, sem reclamar sem problemas :)
<platao> pra mim foi estranho no começo mas em uma semana ja estava tudo normal...sem grandes traumas
<platao> e outra tbm ...da pra iinstalar varias outasw interfaces pra usar
<platao> nao sei porqeu tanto choro >)
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> quem reclama muito pode ir pro kde
<DavyS> q está mais estável
<platao> acho qeu deve perder um pouco de instegração com o sistema mas nada assim tao relevante
<DavyS> ou xfce lxde...
<platao> sim entao
<DavyS> mas por integração pode instalar o kubuntu ou xubuntu
<platao> sei la...tend uns usuarios meio retardados......assim como tem WinUser tonto tem tbm os usuarios de linux que deus me livre de tanta tosquice......os caras tao parecendo usuario do windows.....se muda um icone do lugar...nossa ja e motivo pra nao usar mais o sistema.....nao sei se vc lembra da mudança no 10.04 dos icones de fechar e tal....tinha gente falando que iria abandonar por  causa disso......que tosquiçe....>)
<platao> ainda bem que esses tipos de usariario nao fazem falta para o linux de um modo geral
<platao> usuario*
<platao> desculpa os erros é que eu to deitado :)
<DavyS_> aff
<DavyS_> platao: voltei
<platao> heheeh
<DavyS_> c não conversou com o fantasma né?
<DavyS_> ;s
<DavyS_> qual o comando pra derrumar o nick fantasma mesmo?
<platao> sei la...tend uns usuarios meio retardados......assim como tem WinUser tonto tem tbm os usuarios de linux que deus me livre de tanta tosquice......os caras tao parecendo usuario do windows.....se muda um icone do lugar...nossa ja e motivo pra nao usar mais o sistema.....nao sei se vc lembra da mudança no 10.04 dos icones de fechar e tal....tinha gente falando que iria abandonar por  causa disso......que tosquiçe....>)
<platao>  ainda bem que esses tipos de usariario nao fazem falta para o linux de um modo geral
<platao>  usuario*
<platao> <platao> desculpa os erros é que eu to deitado :)
<DavyS> cara
<DavyS> quando anunciaram o unity
<DavyS> o mundo quase acabou
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkk
<DavyS> começaram a falar q o ubuntu ia acabar
<DavyS> e tal
<DavyS> hj o pessoal já tá começando a acostumar
<platao> heehhe eu achei bonito e acho ate hj acho que foi o unico ubuntu no caso que eu nao mudei nada....usei tdo padrao
<platao> nas outras vrsoes eu sempre mudava e colocava o cairo doc
<platao> e outras coisas
<DavyS> prefiro o awn :)
<platao> mas nessa eu nao mudei nada
<platao> da 11.04 em diante
<DavyS> bem
<platao> DavyS deixa eu levar o cachorro para dar um barro aqui...senao ele vai cagar na sala.....hehehehhee
<platao> hahahahahahaahaha
<DavyS> eu vou indo já
<platao> :()
<platao> :)
<DavyS> ler um pouco(essa hora é a q tem mais silencio)
<DavyS> daqui a pouco eu volto
<platao> é uma boa
<platao> ate entao
<DavyS> 1 ou 2 hrs
<platao> :)
<aprendiz> bom dia
<HotBit> alguem sabe pq "sudo traceroute -n -w 2 -q 2 -m 30 8.8.8.8", nao funcionar? comando nao existe "traceroute"
<spiga> HotBit: sudo aptitude instal zenmap
<spiga> install*
<HotBit> alguem sabe um <TAG> de html, para produzir um espaço uniformo como um [TAB] (muito usado para identar)?
<HotBit> alguem sabe como editar o grub? Tentei (sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list) , mas está em branco o arquivo
<aguitel> HotBit, o grub e grub2
<HotBit> nao sei
<HotBit> GRUB
<HotBit> para editar posição de boot de cada SO
<HotBit> o default
<HotBit> acho que nao tem esse arquivo
<HotBit> talvez grub.config tem
<HotBit> tem um configurador par o grub?
<aguitel> instale startupmanager pra isso
<aguitel> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<HotBit> aguitel: nao claro o bastante, vou tentar reformular, preciso mudar o SO Win para posição 1 antes do linux
<aguitel> HotBit, instale o que eu falei e faca
<HotBit> aguitel: entendi, desculpe
<HotBit> so padrao né?
<HotBit> ta otimo aguitel obrigado
<aguitel> roda startupmanager e coloca no posicao
<aguitel> coloca win na posicao desejada
<Noki> Galera alguem conhece outro gerenciador de email para o Ubunto alem do Evolution ?
<spiga> thunderbird
<Noki> thunder e somento no navegador?
<spiga> nao
<spiga> thunder e programa fisico
<spiga> entre aspas
<Noki> ok em download já
<Noki> a interface dle e melhor que o do Evolution?
<spiga> eu uso ele
<spiga> Noki: faz um teste ai caso nao goste ... tem outros
<Noki> Bom o thunderbird e mais legal
<Noki> porem não puxa os emails do servidor
<Noki> =(
<Noki> alguem sabe como fazer
<Noki> ???
<Meyer> ?
<Meyer> o thunderbird s? puxa os emails se vc configurar a conta como POP3.. se configurar como IMAP ele acessa direto no servidor...
<called> daew
<Noki> meyer,
<Noki> eu configurei como POP mais
<Noki> os e-mails que já estava no servidor não vieram.
<Meyer> configure como IMAP, Noki
<Meyer> ? um protocolo muito superior
<Noki> mesmo protocolo tanto que no Evolution
<Noki> ele busco de imediato.
<Rocha80> ola pessoal.
<Rocha80> baixei a versao 12.10 do ubuntu para intalar
<Rocha80> depois que reiniciei a maquina e dei o boot, so apareceu um tela roxa com um desenho em baixo e depois a tela ficou preta
<Rocha80> como devo prosseder
<Rocha80> ?
<Rocha80> pesquisando no google e em forum, me falaram que era placa de video que tinha que instalar
<Rocha80> mais ai se eu for instalar e depois que for intalar a versao 12.10 o sistema ira formatar tudo
<Rocha80> alguem pode me ajudar
<shooter> qual um bom firewaal para o ubuntu
<shooter__> qual um bom firewaal para o ubuntu?
<irtigor> o ufw é padrão, mas você pode usar o iptables diretamente se quiser
<shooter__> e como baixo?
<Guara> como eu faco para desativar a janela de upgrade do sistema que aparece no ubuntu?
<Shupack> olá.. alguem tem um esquema de instalação do debian ou ubuntu pelo hd externo?
<irtigor> é igual.
<Shupack> igual a que?
<UdontKnow> ae
<xGrind> UdontKnow, eae
<xGrind> ja aconteceu isso com vc?
<xGrind> Seu chaveiro de sessão não foi desbloqueado automaticamente quando você iniciou a sessão neste computador.
<UdontKnow> xGrind: pq eu?
<xGrind> pq vc ta ON :D
<UdontKnow> xGrind: nao e assim que funciona. dica: perguntas completas, com informacoes de depuracao, logs, e descricao do que vc ja fez e onde parou
<UdontKnow> xGrind: sem isso, eu nao costumo ajudar :)
<xGrind> então não precisa ajudar. obrigado
<UdontKnow> disponha :)
<xGrind> illuminarch, o/
<illuminarch> xGrind \0
<xGrind> illuminarch, os servidors do arch tao com problema?
<illuminarch> xGrind os do brasil podem estar certamente
<illuminarch> tenta usar os do canada
<xGrind> hmm. entao era isso ;/
<xGrind> tava instalando aki ontem e na hr de instalar o gnome, começou a dar falha
<illuminarch> xGrind evita usar os do brasil, ao menos por enquanto e se possivel usa somente os http
<illuminarch> geralmente sao mais rapidos
<xGrind> hmm. thanks xD
<Known_problems_> Legal...  qICr  via tablet. hehhe
<xGrind> Known_problems_, pra que serve?
<Known_problems_> xGrind: eh um Cliente IRC no meu tablet com o Android
<xGrind> hmm :P
<xGrind> eu consegui um pro meu celular xing ling =)
<Known_problems_> heheh
<Known_problems_> desconectando.... flw
<Monarquista> Ricardo__,
<kleberng1990> alguem aí poderia me ajudar com um probleminha ao tentar conectar numa wireless?
<Monarquista> program3r, não, não, consegui nada...
<Monarquista> só isso que falta pra ir pra o Opensuse man
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-16
<MarconM> boa noite
<shupack> como posso instalar o beryl no meu ubuntu
<shupack> aquele q tem uns efeitos lol...
<Daekdroom> Beryl já não é usado há bastante tempo.
<Daekdroom> O Compiz tem bastante efeitos.
<Known_problems> algum aplicativo que faz a contagem de banda que uso, em uma net movel ?
<MarioMarques> alguem me ajuda, instalei o ubuntu hoje, como faz pra o "aMSN" com extensao tar.gz ?
<MarioMarques> instalar
<licensed> MarioMarques, nao precisa baixar o .tar.gz é só dar sudo apt-get install amsn
<MarioMarques> hmm, deu certo (y)
<MarioMarques> tem algum site para iniciantes no ubuntu?
<MarioMarques> no site da hp nao tem drivers pro meu notebook, q q eu faço ? o.O
<xGrind> MarioMarques, www.ubuntudicas.com.br
<zequeiroz> ea meu povo boa noite
<xGrind> eae
<zequeiroz> ea
<zequeiroz> chapa
<zequeiroz> :)
<MarioMarques> aonde eu acho drivers pro meu notebook? ele nao ta aumentando a tela mais q 1024x768, acho q ta sem driver
<L88os1> na hora de compilar em C da erro na biblioteca glib.h
<L88os1> como resolver?
<illuminarch> bom dia
<Celso> bom dia
<aprendiz> bom dia a todos
<aprendiz> uma pergunta
<aprendiz> quando jogo damas no come2play e defino o valor de tokens, aparece uma janelinha
<aprendiz> e essa janela n sai rápido
<aprendiz> fica como que em pedaços...
<aprendiz> alguém aí sabe a causa???
<aprendiz> será do so ou do plugin???
<pedronsso> Bom dia Galera
<mmconti> Olá bom dia a todos.
<mmconti> sou novato no ubuntu e estou usando a versão 10.04, e toda vez que ligo o computador ele dá um erro de vídeo, dando a seguinte opção "inicie o ubuntu em modo de baixa definição apenas para esta seção"
<mmconti> alguém poderia me ajudar a resolver este problema
<mmconti> ???
<mmconti> ninguém poderia me ajudar ???
<SuBmUnDo> mmconti: olha aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=82404.0
<mmconti> obrigado SuBmUnDo
<diego> Pessoal bom dia alguem pode me ajudar com a instalação e configuração do samba?
<diego>  Como instalar e configurar o samba ?
<SuBmUnDo> diego: v aqui http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/450/configurando_o_samba_no_ubuntu
<diego>  Submundo li o artigo e segui passo a passo mais nao consigo entrar na rede windows
<ivanbajr> como?
<ivanbajr> em rede?
<ivanbajr> estou chegando agora. Posso ajudar?
<SuBmUnDo> diego: diego coloca sua duvida novamente
<diego> bem eu faço parte de um dominio no servidor NT cujo ip é 10.0.0.2 ( este é o servidor de resolução de nome
<diego> nao consigo entrar no dominio e pingar as maquinas windows apenas por ip
<diego> nao pelos nomes
<ivanbajr> tens o samba instalado?
<ivanbajr> e o samba cliente?
<diego> nao sei ivanbajr eu apenas instalei o apt-get install samba
<diego> deu uns 23mb
<diego> tenho u servidor de dominio " servidor_nt " cujo ip é 10.0.0.2
<diego> nas maquinas windows eu configuro o wins para este servidor ' 10.0.0.2 '
<diego> consigo pingar as maquinas windows pelo ip
<diego> mas nao consigo acessa-las ou mesmo pingar pelos nomes
<ivanbajr> instalar também o smbclient
<diego> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<diego> Construindo árvore de dependências
<diego> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<diego> smbclient já é a versão mais nova.
<diego> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<diego> bem creio que ja esta instalado
<ivanbajr> ok
<Catharina> bom dia, alguém sabe configurar modem 3g no 10.04
<Catharina> ?
<ivanbajr> abrindo o nautilus
<Catharina> invanbajr - é pra mim? xD
<ivanbajr> em navegar na rede
<ivanbajr> qual seu modem?
<Catharina> claro
<Catharina> zte
<ivanbajr> uma pergunta?
<Catharina> qual?
<ivanbajr> pq o ubuntu 10.04
<Catharina> pq eh o que uso
<Catharina> =]
<ivanbajr> tens condições de fazer uma nova instalação para o ubuntu 11.10?
<Catharina> me disseram pra n atualizar
<Catharina> que o 11.10 n era tao bom
<Catharina> voce me indica?
<ivanbajr> estou com o ubuntu 11.10
<ivanbajr> e ficou bem simples a questão de 3g
<Catharina> eu n vou usar o 3g sempre
<ivanbajr> você tem um pendrive
<Catharina> é só pq n estou em casa
<Catharina> tenho, pendrive e hd ext
<ivanbajr> de 2 gb
<Catharina> pen drive 4gb
<ivanbajr> bom
<ivanbajr> pode fazer uma avaliação
<Catharina> vc eh da bahia?
<ivanbajr> do 11.10
<ivanbajr> não e
<ivanbajr> estou na paraiba
<ivanbajr> em joão pessoa
<Catharina> hum
<Catharina> ok
<pedronsso> Galera Boa tarde
<pedronsso> Alguem conheçe um tutorial bom de ubuntu
<pedronsso> Sou novo no linux .
<pedronsso> Gostaria de aprender ao maximo
<pedronsso> tanks
<mika-jp> eu configurei um servidor dns em casa ... como faco para fazer funcionar na internet ?
<mika-jp> na rede local funciona normal
<mika-jp> alguem  ?
<diego> pessoal alguem pode me ajudar com o samba no ubuntu 11.10
<aprendiz> boas
<Marverick> fala aprendiz
<aprendiz> coloquei um pergunta pela manhã, será q alguém sabe a resposta??
<Meyer> Pretto, :P
<Pretto> opa Meyer
<Pretto> milagre vc por aqui
<Meyer> rs
<Meyer> como ta a vida?
<Pretto> no corre-corre, e agora tenho parkinson :S
<Meyer> hein?
<Pretto> Meyer: hehehe, iss6 mesmo
<Jisus> Opa galera, Joia? estou precisando de uma pequena ajuda alguem pode me ajudar?
<Jisus> Sou usuario windows e contratei um server Cloud Ubuntu, estou querendo apareender e gostaria de tirar algumas duvidas em Controle de Dominio ... Aguardo =)
<LACabeza> coloque as duvidas, senão, como poderemos ajudar?
<Jisus> Entao, estou querendo montar um servidor de Hosting, quais aplicativos devo utilizar?
<Jisus> Entao, estou querendo montar um servidor de Hosting, quais aplicativos devo utilizar? Meu LAMP está instalado e configurado, porem quero montar um serviço com plesk ou cpanel tudo funcionando.. como faço? alguem pode me ajudar? a tirar algumas duvidas?
<Meyer> plesk e cpanel são softwares proprietários e vc precisa comprá-los ou pagar licença
<Meyer> talvez você tenha contratado a hospedagem errada... a maioria dos datacenters e ISPs vendem planos de "revendedor" onde disponibilizam para você o WHM (Web Host Manager) que é a interface de "vendas" do cpanel
<Jisus> tem algum que faça mesma função open?
<Meyer> nao mexo com isso a mt tempo.. nao tenho como te dizer.. mas quando eu mexia nao tinha nada no mesmo nivel..
<Jisus> estou querendo montar mesmo, do 0... antes tinha plano de revenda.. porem agora estou com um Cloud e quero montar tudo
<Jisus> Achei o OpenEMM para colocar o sistema de e-mail
<irtigor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_hosting_control_panels
<Meyer> você também tem que verificar se seu contrato de hosting permite revenda... se o ISP vendia plano de revenda, é possível que ele não permita no plano que você está...
<Jisus> hum.. entendo... mais pelo terminal do linux eu não consigo fazer configurações de DNS e montar um serviço de dominio para gerenciar isso não?
<Meyer> se o seu ISP liberar essas funcionalidades, sim
<Jisus> como pergunto isso? pq eu contratei a Tecla Cloud... é uma grande empresa, provavelmente deve ter como.. por que na contratação eu disse que queria montar um server de hosting
<Meyer> eles podem ter entendido que voce quer hospedar.. e nao que voce quer revender
<Meyer> nao acredito que te botassem num plano comum caso soubessem que voce quer revender... nao faz sentido
<Jisus> Creio que achei o que procurava http://www.ispconfig.org
<diego_linux> Como faço pra visualizar os serviços ativos no ubuntu 11.10
<dxm> alguem sabe como imprimir em rede por linha de comando no ubuntu?
<Known_problems> uma dica ai de um OCR que preste? para gnome?
<douglas> e aí pessoal
<douglas> tudo na paz
<irtigor> Known_problems: tesseract
<douglas> eu tenho uma dúvida
<douglas> o que eu faço para o Desktop Recorder gravar também o áudio do próprio Ubuntu?
<douglas> e não apenas o microfone
<Known_problems> irtigor, ele é via terminal correto?  existe algum cliente grafico dele?
<Known_problems> ele gera, ja para .Doc ?
<irtigor> texto puro
<diego_linux>  Pessoal como faço pra ter o " man " traduzido ?
<Known_problems> irtigor, pois é, preciso de um que ja gere no minimo no formato .odt ou .doc, semelhante ao que esta na imagens.
<douglas> alguém pode me ajudar com o Desktop Recorder?
<irtigor> diego_linux: instale
<vitor-br> olá, estou com um problema no meu ubuntu, o processador está em 100% e no terminal aparece o erro "bash: fork: Não foi possível alocar memória"
<diego_linux> como assim?
<diego_linux>  como assim instalar
<douglas> como faço para o Desktop Recoder grave também o audio do pc?
<irtigor> vitor-br: você tem um processo fazendo muitos forks, olhe no htop ou top e mate o mesmo
<vitor-br> irtigor, estou fazendo isso, olhando no htop e removendo alguns aplicativos que tem muitos forks, vou reiniciar o pc pra ver se melhora...
<vitor-br> acredito que consegui resolver, removi o aplicativo que usava para criar um servidor dlna no
<UdontKnow> ae
<Marverick> fala UdontKnow
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-17
<marciogm> manos, ajuda rápida ae por favor… quando mando instalar algo no Ubuntu pelo apt-get, ele esta tentando instalar em uma outra unidade montada.. com pouca memoria e não na unidade principal… como doi um fix nisso? vlw
<xGrind> nunca vi isso o.O
<illuminarch> marciogm voce poderia me dar mais detalhes?
<vitor-br> estou apenas com o terminal aberto rodando o htop e o meu processador está em 100% http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm103/vitorpc555/Capturadetelaem2012-02-16234821.png
<irtigor> vitor-br: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/876387 ?
<irtigor> descobre o quem está iniciando esse fuser e pare de usa-lo
<irtigor> o que*
<vitor-br> irtigor, vou dar uma olhada, pode ser o php como está descrito
<Fcash> noite!!
<Fcash> srs. gostaria de colar uns comandos retirados do vim e colar no terminal como posso proceder?
<Odisseu> bom dia , cambada !!!
<Odisseu> cri cri cri
<illuminarch> e ae Odisseu
<illuminarch> :)
<Rodnn> bom dia!
<Rodnn> =)
<vinicius__> por favor, preciso de um bom emulador de ps2 pro meu ubuntu
<vinicius__> que ja venha com a bios e todos os plugins
<vinicius__> gostaria de emular shadow of colossus de ps2 no meu ubuntu de maneria simples
<vinicius__> e que eu possa configurar facilmente os graficos para o mininmo
<vinicius__> pois meu pc é um notebook sim+ edition 920
<Fcash> srs. gostaria de colar uns comandos retirados do vim e colar no terminal como posso proceder?
<YanGM> oi
<ivanbajr> oi
<YanGM> tem alguém aqui que conheça de redes wifi?
<YanGM> tô com linux em um router e o outro é um d-link di-524
<YanGM> e tô querendo transmitir a net do 1º que está com linux para o d-link
<ivanbajr> qual seu ubuntu?
<Fcash> qual sua duvida?
<YanGM> o primeiro roteador tá com dd-wrt
<YanGM> e eu tô usando ubunu 11.10
<ivanbajr> ok
<YanGM> eu vi que tem como criar rede virtual no dd-wrt
<YanGM> isso significa que eu posso conectar como cliente no d-link que ele transmite a net?
<ivanbajr> aqui quando estou com meu 3g oi ligado
<ivanbajr> e quero compartilhar meu net
<ivanbajr> com alguém bastar
<ivanbajr> criar uma adoc
<ivanbajr> sem senha e proteção
<YanGM> não é isso
<YanGM> é um roteador com dd-wrt conectado a rede via um modem ADSL
<YanGM> que eu quero conectar a um router dlink
<YanGM> sem fio
<YanGM> para transmitir a net a ele
<YanGM> e esse router d-link, por sua vez teria clientes via cabo
<YanGM> o meu tp-link suporta ad-hoc (com o firm dd-wrt), mas o d-link não (nem existe custom firm pra essa porcaria)
<ivanbajr> lamento não tenho condições de ajudar
<marlop> YanGM: no hardware.com.br tem alguns tutorias sobre o dd-wrt
<Meyer> que eu saiba o DI-524 nao consegue fazer isso, YanGM
<YanGM> eu estava perguntando se caso eu conecte no di-524 como cliente, ele pega a internet que o client (dd-wrt) está transmitindo?
<Meyer> que eu saiba o DI-524 só consegue compartilhar a porta WAN dele
<Meyer> nao sei se conectando ele como cliente no DD-WRT, se ele vai agir como um switch
<Meyer> nunca tentei
<YanGM> pior que comprar um equipamento ruim é não poder reciclá-lo
<Lambertini> aloha !
<Lambertini> alguém sabe me dizer se o ubuntu, bloqueia por padrão acesso externo de ssh, ftp, e web?
<diego_linux> Pessoal tenho o ubuntu 11.10 instalado no meu laptop Intel core 2 duo 1.6GHZ com 2 GB ram hd 120 GB SATA estou achando um pouco lento o inity
<diego_linux> * unity
<diego_linux> fui verificar pelo comando free -m e vi que as vezes estou com apenas 100 mb livres
<diego_linux> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Lambertini> se eu soubesse te ajudaria hehe
<diego_linux> hehe
<Fcash> haehea
<Fcash> diego_linux, qual a bronca?
<diego_linux> fcash to achando o ubuntu 11.10 com o unity um pouco lento
<diego_linux> ta consumindo muita memoria
<diego_linux> executei o comando free -m pra chegar a memoria e as vezes fico com apenas 100 mb de mem livre
<Fcash> qual conf. da maquina?
<diego_linux> intel core 2 duo 1.6 GHZ        2GB RAM
<diego_linux> meu ubuntu é 32 bits
<Fcash> está rodando o compiz?
<Lambertini> alguém sabe me dizer se a telefonica trava a porta de ftp 21 ?
<sagat> linux mint com fluxbox eo que a
<diego_linux> o compiz esta instalado
<Fcash> desabilita ele...
<diego_linux> se eu der o comando ps -A tem como saber se o compiz esta ativo?
<Fcash> e testa novamente
<diego_linux> fcash o compiz nao é responsavel pelas janelas do sistema?
<Fcash> sim
<Fcash> ele usa o openGL
<Fcash> quando uso ele,o pc fica lento
<Fcash> pois nao tem pl. de video
<diego_linux> entendi... entao vc quer que eu remova ele pelo apt-get remove compiz ??
<Fcash> sim
<Fcash> caso,não resolva reinstala
<diego_linux> mas nao vai afetar as janelas do sistema nao ne?
<Fcash> não
<Fcash> so vai,ficar sem frescurinhas
<Fcash> rrssr
<diego_linux> fcash fiz oq me disse desinstalei o compiz mas mesmo assim ainda axo que unity esta pesado
<Fcash> hooo
<Fcash> usa dual boot?
<diego_linux> nao
<diego_linux> no meu laptop apenas esta instalado o ubuntu 11.10
<Fcash> estranho...
<Fcash> vamos investigar
<Fcash> volto logo!
<diego_linux> ok Fcash
<diego_linux> grato brother
<LACabeza> pessoal, boa tarde
<LACabeza> eu tenho um mouse da clone aqui, e ele tem vários botões programáveis (
<LACabeza> tipo, além do botão direto, esquerdo e o scroll, tem outros botões extras
<LACabeza> acontece que o software que tem para programar esses botões para fazer determinadas ações não funfam no linux
<LACabeza> alguém conhece alguma solução parecida pra isso
<LACabeza> que capiture o botão clicado e então execute alguma outra função?
<illuminarch> leia e não caia no mesmo erro http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2012/02/problema-com-redehost-hospedagem-nunca.html
<Rodnn> illuminarch, li e agradeço!!! ^^
<illuminarch> Rodnn porque ? srsrs
<Rodnn> illuminarch, tu deixou uma dica boa em relação ao serviço de hospedagem do redehost e eu agradeci, não entendi porque do porque... rs
<illuminarch> Rodnn pensei que vc estava prestes a contratar o servico deles
<illuminarch> 0.0
<Rodnn> eu já alugo dominios lá...
<Rodnn> mas, serviços de hospedagem eu ja tive problemas com outras
<illuminarch> Rodnn hummm
<Rodnn> não sei porque nunca fui com a cara da redehost
<illuminarch> Rodnn cara eu sofri os diabos com ele
<Rodnn> devo imaginar
<illuminarch> aquilo ali eu fui apenas gentil demais pra nao por a forma que deveria por aff
<illuminarch> pra vc ter uma ideia até minha pressão subiu com o gerente
<illuminarch> eles sao burros e tapados, nao sabem o que estao fazendo
<illuminarch> nao sabem nada de apache
<Rodnn> e ganham o que não deviam
<Rodnn> rs
<YanGM> como instala o java.bin?
<SamWeasley> Povo... Tou com um problema para configurar uma impressora no Ubuntu para compartilhar
<SamWeasley> Já consigo imprimir e tal, mas ele fica pedindo autentcação para impressão... Como se trata de um servidor público de uma rede caseira, não queria que fosse necessário essa autenticação
<SamWeasley> http://pastebin.com/KwH4bELA
<SamWeasley> Esse link tem o [global] e o [printers] do meu smb.conf
<SamWeasley> A impressora já imprime remotamente... Mas só com senha
<tiba765> Preciso de um programa similar ao SIKULI para automação de tarefas! achei o sikule para linux mas não consigo o arquivo para instalação! alguma sugestão de programa? tks
<zequeiroz> é noís no carnaval do ubuntu br
<tiba765> Preciso de um programa similar ao SIKULI para automação de tarefas! achei o sikule para linux mas não consigo o arquivo para instalação! alguma sugestão de programa? tks
<zequeiroz> o que vcs esperam da nova versao
<zequeiroz> lts
<zequeiroz> ?
<xGrind> zequeiroz, primeiramente estabilidade e agilidade na abertura da central de programas ;D
<zequeiroz> nunca usei sikuli
<zequeiroz> :(
<xGrind> nunca ouvi falar em sikuli =x
<zequeiroz> é , e tb nunca precisei usar , rsrsrs
<tiba765> puts! estou em uma atividade repetitiva no trampo e gostaria de automatizar!!! na pagina do projeto sikuli o link está quebrado!
<tiba765> alguém conhece outro programa similar?
<tiba765> pra finalizar galera, ao ver a nota ai no topo do chat que soube do André Gondim, To meio atrasado mas aguardava uma oportunidade de agradecer a ele aqui no chat, de qualquer forma fica meu OBRIGADO ANDRÉ, de publico! e a todos que como ele dispõem de seu tempo aqui pra colaborar com os outros!
<tiba765> Ele quebrou um BAITA galho me orientando!!! é isso ae!!!
<tiba765> Valeu pessoal! até mais!
<zequeiroz> in memorian :) Grande André
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-18
<Jisus> Opa galera joia?.. sou novato no ubuntu, e contratei um serviço de cloud em ubuntu.. estou configurando o DNS e tenho uma pequena duvida. Como faço para configura-lo no registro.br?
<Jisus> É correto configurar o nome do hostname como server.dominio.com.br ??
<infocus> existe notebook i5 por menos de 1500 e menos de 2 kg?
<gladonias> Boa noite.
<rafael> Galera , por favor preciso instalar o gimp e não estou conseguindo
<rafael> alguem consegue me ajdar
<rafael> ajudar
<xGrind> rafael, pq nao consegue?
<rafael> opa boa noite
<rafael> ele da um erro de que vou colar aqui
<rafael> som um min
<rafael> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<rafael>  gimp : Depende: libgimp2.0 (<= 2.6.11-z) mas 2.6.11-2ubuntu4-1+oneiric está para ser instalado
<rafael>         Depende: gimp-data (<= 2.6.11-z) mas 2.6.11-2ubuntu4-1+oneiric está para ser instalado
<rafael> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<rafael> xGrind esse é o erro
<xGrind> rafael, vc adicionou ppa?
<rafael> sim , por engano
<xGrind> vai no synaptic e desinstala o gimp e gimp-data
<rafael> uso ubuntu 11.10
<rafael> não tem o synaptic
<rafael> tentei remover
<rafael> com o apt-get
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<rafael> boa vou tentar agora
<rafael> mas eu tentei remover o ppa com y-ppa
<xGrind> entao. remove o ppa pelo canais de software e o gimp-data pelo synaptic
<rafael> removi ... pelo canal
<rafael> estou tentando o synaptic agora
<xGrind> blz. agora digita isso no terminal
<xGrind> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gimp
<rafael> fiz tudo
<rafael> removi gimp
<rafael> gimp-data
<rafael> e autoremove
<rafael> agora posso reinstalar ?
<rafael> xGrind agora posso tentar instalar novamente ?
<xGrind> rafael, foi no synaptic e retirou?
<rafael> fiz tudo
<rafael> removi o gim
<rafael> p
<rafael> fui synaptic
<rafael> e usei o purge
<xGrind> entao, no synaptic vai em estado e olha em configurações alguma coisa la
<xGrind> e limpa tudo. dae sim. atualiza os repositorios e instala o gimp
<rafael> ok
<rafael> está instalando que deu tudo certo
<rafael> acho
<rafael> xGrind ... deu tudo certo
<rafael> está rodando
<xGrind> o/
<rafael> muito obrigado
<xGrind> de nada :D
<rafael> valeu mesmo
<rafael> posso tirar uma duvida com vc ?
<xGrind> falae
<rafael> meu leitor de cartão do note não reconhece ...
<rafael> tem alguma maneira de fazer reconher ... já procurei em blogs ... tem alguns comandos mas não consegui
<deusr> quem aki usa KDE?
<deusr> e conhece algum programa para travar todo o plasma e naodeixar que o user altere nada?
<deusr> nao troque o papel de parede e coisas do genero
<rafael> xGrind ... sabe de alguma maneira ?
<xGrind> deusr, nem sei :/
<rafael> xGrind ...
<rafael> valeu mesmo
<xGrind> rafael, nao sei como te ajudar :(
<rafael> tudo bem ..
<rafael> estou procurando uma maneira faz tempo
<rafael> uma hora eu encontro kkkk
<rafael> valeu pelo Gimp funcionou normal ...
<xGrind> rafael, da uma procurando na comunidade do ubuntu la no orkut
<rafael> não tenho orkut , mas já procurei geral na net ...
<rafael> já tentei alguns comandos para montar o cartão manual ...
<deusr> ok
<platao> ola
<platao> vc pode mudar as permissoes
<platao> do gconf
<platao> xgrid
<platao> dessa forma
<xGrind> platao, pra que? ;x
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84090.0.html
<platao> ops desculpa acho que era para o deusr
<platao> :!
<platao> como bloquear a interface
<platao> .........
<deusr> platao, opa, me chamou?
<platao> foi mal esse link é para o deusr
<platao> de como bloquear a interface
<platao> para que ninguem mexa
<rafael> por favor alguém sabe como fazer o leitor de catão de memoria reconher ?
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,84090.0.html
<rafael> reconhecer
<platao> rafael qual ubuntu vc esta usando?
<deusr> platao, vlw, mas isso é para o gnome, preciso para o KDE, para o plasma
<rafael> estou usando 11.10
<platao> hummmm
<rafael> platao 11.10
<deusr> talvez com um chmod resolva, agora tenho que descobrir em qual arquivo ou diretório
<rafael> como faço isso ?
<platao> ai é que esta deus.....no kde eu fico te devendo....mas no gnome essa dica funciona
<rafael> platao estou usando o ubuntu 11.10
<platao> rafael tem como vc atualizar o hardware ids mas como vc esta usando o ubuntu mais novo isso nao vai adiantar
<platao> tente assim
<rafael> estou aqui pode falar
<rafael> platao
<platao> sudo update-pciids && sudo update-usbids
<rafael> platao já fiz
<rafael> e agora ?
<platao> veja com o comando lsusb se ele aparece
<platao> ou lspci
<rafael> vou tentar
<rafael> platao digitei
<rafael> apareceu uma serie de informaçoes ...
<platao> coloca no pastbin
<rafael> mas não sei reconhecer se
<rafael> como faço isso
<rafael> colar no pastbin
<platao> vc tentou com esse cartao no windows?
<rafael> sim
<rafael> quando eu tinha windows
<platao> e vc removeu com segurança? porque ele pode ter marcado como "sujo e o ubuntu nao monta depois
<rafael> sim
<rafael> faz tempo isso eu usava windows
<rafael> platao ele apareceu
<rafael> como monto ele ?
<platao> ele apareceu no terminal como? qual a identificaçã odele
<rafael> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<platao> hummmm
<platao> isso deve ser a sua camera integrada
<platao> do note
<rafael> vixi ... viajei então kkk
<platao> nao e o cartao
<platao> coloca no pastebin
<rafael> posso colar toda a saida do comando aqui ?
<rafael> como faço isso ?
<rafael> ?
<platao> http://pastebin.com/
<platao> vc pode colocar aqui
<platao> e me mandar o link
<platao> pra ver
<platao> ou entao vc pode isntalar a extenção do ubuntu nautilus pastebin
<platao> que e muito pratica
<platao> é melhor
<rafael> pelo apt vai
<rafael> ?
<xGrind> ja viram isso? http://ztm.x10hosting.com/ta/download.htm
<rafael> galera por favor alguem sabe como fazer o leitor de cartão de memoria reconhecer o cartão ?
<rafael> obrigado
<rafael> galera por favor alguem sabe como fazer o leitor de cartão de memoria reconhecer o cartão ?
<rafael> galera por favor alguem sabe como fazer o leitor de cartão de memoria reconhecer o cartão ?
<ivanbajr> primeiro você tem um adaptador de cartão
<ivanbajr> segundo atualizar seu sistema
<xGrind> ivanbajr, eel saiu :D
<ivanbajr> ok
<illuminarch> Bom dia
<Celso> Bom dia
<adorilson> bom dia
<adorilson> alguém aqui é membro oficial do Ubuntu?
<adorilson> de forma que conseguiria CDs com a Canonical ?
<xGrind> adorilson, cd? ;x
<Daekdroom> CDs do Ubuntu de graça? O ShipIt acabou.
<adorilson> xGrind: Daekdroom: sim, CDs de graça.
<xGrind> adorilson, não enviam cd mais.
<Daekdroom> Como disse, o ShipIt da Canonical acabou.
<adorilson> eu sei que o ShipIt acabou, mas até o ano passado, o André Gondim, como membro oficial, conseguia isso
<adorilson> inclusive ele disse q enviou para o minha cidade (Natal/RN) para distribuirmos no Flisol
<adorilson> embora eu não tenha recebido
<adorilson> queria saber se algum outro membro oficial poderia intermediar nisso
<xGrind> pq nao baixa?;x
<adorilson> xGrind: questões de marketing. é bem melhor distribuir CDs com encarte profissional, do que um CD escrito "Ubuntu 11.10" a mão
<xGrind> hmm
<UdontKnow> adorilson: tem empresas que vendem cds gravados
<illuminarch> adorilson acredito que nenhum membro oficial vai dar os Cd's a nao ser gravado a mão e escrito Ubuntu 11.10, como voce quer algo mais profissional voce tera que comprar na loja do Ubuntu.
<illuminarch> UdontKnow eles devem vender em grande quantidade com desconto neh ?
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: so olhando pra cada empresa que faz isso
<illuminarch> UdontKnow tinha uma que era parceira da brasoft mas nunca mais achei o site
<UdontKnow> adorilson: mas na minha opiniao, algo gravado e escrito a mao mostra mais o lado que e gratuito, que copiar e legal, permitido e encorajado
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> estou procurando atualizar o kernel
<ivanbajr> #sudo apt-add-repository ppa:francisbrwn9/kernels
<xGrind> ivanbajr, nem faz isso =x
<xGrind> vai dar pau no wireless e mais umas coisas ae
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> o estranho e que coloquei um 12.04 em um pendrive
<ivanbajr> e reconhece bem wireless
<xGrind> eu coloquei aqui e ficou dando pau. poe ae e ve. se der erro, vc retirar ele
<ivanbajr> ok
<AlessandroLable> oi ?
<AlessandroLable> funciono ?
<AlessandroLable> Br's ?
<AlessandroLable> alguem ai ?
<AlessandroLable> esse canal ta funcionando ?
<AlessandroLable> olaaa ?
<ivanbajr> os[Linux 3.2.0-17-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 87.7% free] disk[Total: 123.7GB, 90.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ivanbajr> utilizando ubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> ivanbajr, sentiu alguma melhora em relação a desempenho?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> chegou na area de trabalho em menor tempo
<ivanbajr> abre os aplicativos mais rápido
<ivanbajr> reconheceu a placa de rede sem fio
<ivanbajr> estou agora instalando os programas que gosto
<ivanbajr> vlc
<ivanbajr> audacious
<ivanbajr> etc
<ivanbajr> cairo-dock
<ivanbajr> opera
<ivanbajr> até agora normal
<ivanbajr> ativado o gwibber
<ivanbajr> pidgin
<ivanbajr> copiando meu arquivo do virtualbox
<ivanbajr> baixando meus arquivos do dropbox
<ivanbajr> por enquanto ainda tenha de ter um wind em meu micro
<ivanbajr> pois no trabalho adm um banco em access
<ivanbajr> e para tanto tenho uma rede com o virtualbox
<ivanbajr> deu um problema ao clicar em pacote para fazer a instalação
<ivanbajr> ele não abriu
<xGrind> hmm o/
<xGrind> to no aguardo do xubuntu \o/
<ivanbajr> só fico sem poder alterar o fundo das pasta no nautilus
<ivanbajr> gosto sempre de colocar em cores diferente
<ivanbajr> isto era simples no ubuntu 10
<ivanbajr> vou jantar
<Rafaelzinhu> É muito perigoso acessar a freenode sem um psyBNC, o seu ip fica exposto colocando em risco o seu computador. Tenha já seu psyBNC gratuitamente, pvt-me.
<xGrind> rafaelstanley, virou canal de venda agora?
<Rafaelzinhu> pelo contrário
<Rafaelzinhu> não estou vendendo nada
<Rafaelzinhu> o serviço é inteiramente gratuito
<xGrind> menos mal entao kk
<xGrind> é mesmo. ta escrito ali ;x
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-19
<picolo> Galera boa noite
<picolo> Pessoal estou com um problema, esta dando  um erro estranho e o synaptics nao abre, tentei alguns comandos garimpados no google, mas nada
<picolo> http://pastebin.com/shW0vmA8
<picolo> Se alguém puder ajudar
<picolo> Instalei um pacote aqui deu certo, agora o erro no synaptics éo seguinte
<Darck> Alguem pode me informar o comando de registro...
<picolo> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<picolo>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<DavyS> Darck: registra oq? nick?
<Darck> DavyS, isto mesmo
<DavyS> Darck: /nickserv register senha email
<Darck> Obrigado
<DavyS> :)
<picolo> Galera na net tem uma solucao
<picolo> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility false
<picolo> nao compreendo como usuo
<picolo> uso
<picolo> Galera deu certo
<picolo> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility false
<D4rcK> Noite
<picolo> Noite
<D4rcK> Qual o comando para logar no IRC
<picolo> Ué, vc ja esta logado rsss
<picolo> vc fala logar em outro canal?
<picolo> ou entrar com sua senha?
<DavyS> é /server servidor
<D4rcK> Quero o comando de logar com nick registrado
<DavyS> exe /server irc.freeenode.net
<DavyS> pra escolher um nick /nick seunick
<DavyS> pra identificar /nickserv identify senha
<D4rcK> Isto, obrigado novamente =)
<DavyS> :)
<ronankde> boot no kurumin quantas saudades
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> nunca usei kurumin
<D4rcK> good night
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou utilizando o ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> não estou conseguindo instalar o xbmc
<D4rcK> A algum Brasileiro morando nos USA no chat?
<UdontKnow> ae
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: precisa ser usa?
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: e vc nao sabe usr timezones mesmo ne? :)
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: la ainda eh hora de dormir :P
<UdontKnow> aqui ja eh quase 1 da tarde
<D4rcK> UdontKnow, e que estou querendo saber de verdade se os eua declararam guerra ao irã, e na verdade la e praticamernte a mesma hora q aqui, então eles ja estão acordados
<xispirito> olá garotas
<marcelomauro> dependendo da região dos EUA pode ser até 5 horas amenos que no Brasil (hora oficial de Brasília)
<D4rcK> Vamos colocar então no horario de New York, q e o mesmo de São paulo, mais não e este o assunto
<xispirito> D4rcK: tem o ntpd
<xispirito> que fica sincronizando
<D4rcK> xispirito, ???
<xispirito> um daemon D4rcK, que sincroniza a hora
<xispirito> eu nem me lembro mais se ubuntu vem com ntp =x
<D4rcK> uso o do proprio relogio do sistema, mais xispirito, e foda o povo brasileiro, se vc ler as msg, este papo de hora nem e o assunto principal, como q as pessoas mudam de assunto tão facil...
<xispirito> D4rcK: eu cheguei agora
<D4rcK> xispirito, * xispirito (~xispirito@unaffiliated/doutor) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<D4rcK> <UdontKnow> ae
<D4rcK> <UdontKnow> D4rcK: precisa ser usa?
<D4rcK> <UdontKnow> D4rcK: e vc nao sabe usr timezones mesmo ne? :)
<D4rcK> <UdontKnow> D4rcK: la ainda eh hora de dormir :P
<D4rcK> <UdontKnow> aqui ja eh quase 1 da tarde
<D4rcK> <D4rcK> UdontKnow, e que estou querendo saber de verdade se os eua declararam guerra ao irã, e na verdade la e praticamernte a mesma hora q aqui, então eles ja estão acordados
<D4rcK> <xispirito> olá garotas
<D4rcK> <marcelomauro> dependendo da região dos EUA pode ser até 5 horas amenos que no Brasil (hora oficial de Brasília)
<D4rcK> * Guest68796 saiu (Changing host)
<D4rcK> * Guest68796 (~patty@unaffiliated/yutaka) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<D4rcK> * Guest68796 agora chama-se Yutaka
<D4rcK> <D4rcK> Vamos colocar então no horario de New York, q e o mesmo de São paulo, mais não e este o assunto
<D4rcK> <xispirito> D4rcK: tem o ntpd
<xispirito> D4rcK: /o\
<D4rcK> <xispirito> que fica sincronizando
<D4rcK> * ivanbajr saiu (Remote host closed the connection)
<D4rcK> <D4rcK> xispirito, ???
<D4rcK> <xispirito> um daemon D4rcK, que sincroniza a hora
<Yutaka> D4rcK ?
<xispirito> Yutaka: amor
<xispirito> e as nova?
<Yutaka> xispirito, paixão
<Yutaka> xispirito, ^^
<D4rcK> Gernte, eu recebi uma noticia, que os EUA declarou guerra ao Irã, e perguntei se tinha algum brasileiro morando nos eua no chat para poder confirmar esta historia
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: se quer noticia, vai ler em site oficial de noticia
<Yutaka> lol
<xispirito> aiaaaaaaaaahahaaaaaaa
<xispirito> chulepa
<D4rcK> Ao meu ponto de vista UdontKnow, o melhor site de noticia são as salas de iRC
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: boa sorte
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: eu acho patetico, mas boa sorte
<xispirito> D4rcK: é...acho que vocẽ está equivocado =)
<xispirito> aliás, isso me deu uma idéia
<D4rcK> Antigamente quando usava o irc as pessoas tinham mais informações, para quem e das antigas como o xispirito vai lembrar do meu antigo nick "Akinaton"
<xispirito> D4rcK: lembro sim
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: e em NY sao 7:59 agora, de um domingo. so pra comentar o que vc disse que o horario e igual
<Yutaka> freenode não é disso, só isto (rede tecnica)
<xispirito> o negócio é que, não tem repórter na freenode, o pessoal é bem informado mas não vive disso
<Yutaka> liga tv uai
<D4rcK> Freenode hj tem algumas salas dos Anon, vou tentar em alguma
<D4rcK> TV e a maior fonte de desinformação q existe
<UdontKnow> heh, se tivesse noticia de guerra, vc ia no nytimes, washingtonpost, usatoday, ou qualquer fonte pobre de informacao desse tipo e saberia
<xispirito> Yutaka: a tv molda muito a notícia
<Yutaka> :P
<xispirito> eu particularmente, não acredito em uma palavra =)
<Yutaka> tv só presta para monitor :D
<xispirito> presta para uns games e filmes
<xispirito> e era isso
<D4rcK> Cara tantas coisas acontecendo sobre censura como a Pipia, sopa e Acta, e tb agora a lei de jogos e das restrições da Tv paga, e as pessoas ainda acreditam em noticias trazidas pela midia convencional...
<xispirito> D4rcK: para sua alegria, sopa e cia não pararam, mudaram de nome só
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: mas vc ta com paranoia ao contrario nesse caso
<xispirito> é claro que se isso for aprovado, eles não vão conseguir ter um server de pé daqui para frente, mas enfim...
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: vai ler 1984 antes de falar que eles esconderiam um anuncio de guerra
<Yutaka> vitorlobo, \o/
<UdontKnow> anuncio de guerra e o que eles mais querem divulgar
<D4rcK> xispirito, e isto q estou dizendo... vc sabe oq esta acontecendo, mais vejo q muitos aqui estão assistindo BBB em X de procurar informação
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: mas iso ja foi longe demais pro topico do canal
<xispirito> D4rcK: bem vindo ao Brasil \o/
<D4rcK> UdontKnow, nistop eu tenho q concordar com vc, não e mais assunto para este canak
<vitorlobo> Yutaka, na italia ainda?
<UdontKnow> heh, eu sou um feliz ser que nao paga o imposto de recepcao de sinal de TV aqui :)
<Yutaka> vitorlobo, pvt
<xispirito> cara...tá parecendo época medieval...só falta mandar a cavalaria recolher os impostos
<xispirito> dai fecha todas
<UdontKnow> xispirito: heh, isso pq vc ta ai no brasil. aqui eh quase assim
<xispirito> doideira 0.0
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e a lei aqui diz que como eu declarei que nao tenho TV e nao vou pagar o imposto, eu tenho que aceitar a visita dos inspetores pra confirmar que eu nao tenho TV
<UdontKnow> xispirito: fala em invasao de privacidade
<xispirito> huaahuaehuhuahu
<xispirito> é tudo culpa do grande irmão =x
<UdontKnow> ingsoc!
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> http://www.youpublic.com/noticia/governo-do-ira-declara-guerra-ao-cristianismo-confiscando-biblias
<UdontKnow> confiscar biblias talvez seja bom para o cristianismo :)
<xispirito> sim, quanto mais perseguiço, mais coitadinhos eles ficam (denovo)]
<xispirito> #perseguição
<xispirito> religião imposta no cabo da espada e fogo que são os pobre coitados o.0
<UdontKnow> xispirito: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-1hdqNDQ9E
<xispirito> lol
<UdontKnow> xispirito: eh longo, mas e legal de ouvir
<licensed> alguem sabe como instalar o pki manager no ubuntu? pra usar certificado de nfe?
<xispirito> depois eu ouço inteiro
<xispirito> é uma hora e meia heheh
<xispirito> existe algum arquivo em /proc ou /sys que mantenha o uso da cpu em %?
<UdontKnow> licensed: o que vc quer fazer com isso?
<licensed> UdontKnow, usar o certificado digital pra emitir nfe
<vitorlobo> licensed,  http://devwhole.blogspot.com/
<licensed> tu que fez vitor-br ?
<licensed> vitoravelino,
<UdontKnow> licensed: e o que o seu emissor de nfe no linux precisa?
<licensed> aff quase que nao sai hehehe desisti
<licensed> UdontKnow, o emissor de nfe da receita é em java funciona perfeitamente no linux
<licensed> mas meu certificado digital é usb tipo pendrive (aladin etoken pro) e nao consegui fazer funcionar no linux.. tinha dado uma pesquisada antigamente
<UdontKnow> licensed: certo. precisa dos drivers da aladdin
<licensed> aí conheci um japa do serpro la na campus party, e ele falou pra eu usar o pki manager.. falou que tinha no repo do ubuntu mas nao to achando
<UdontKnow> licensed: que sao comerciais
<licensed> eu tinha mandado email pra certisign que foi a empresa que me forneceu o token.. eles falaram que nao é suportado pelo linux.. mandei pra aladin mas nao tive resposta
<xispirito> drivers da alladin...lol
<licensed> xispirito, ?
<xispirito> licensed: deixa quieto, doideira minha
<xispirito> heh
<D4rcK> Alguem sabe me informar o canal do Bhior e do pessoal do Sempre update, creio q Ilumiarch
<xispirito> D4rcK: do bhior eu não sei
<xispirito> o outro é blogsempreupdate
<vitorlobo> licensed,  sim, eu q fiz
<vitorlobo> licensed,  to estudando pyqt
<licensed> vitorlobo, favoritei. vou ver com calma depois. acabei de chegar de viagem hehehe
<D4rcK> xispirito e do sempre update?
<xispirito> é o que eu disse acima D4rcK
<vitorlobo> licensed,  pior...há rumores q ainda vai rolar cpbr em recife esse ano ainda
<vitorlobo> licensed,  ja pensou?
<vitorlobo> ahuhauahhau
<D4rcK> ok desculpa não tinha visto xispirito
<licensed> vitorlobo, to sabendo, mas ta muito em cima da hora.. se rolar acho que vai ser lixo
<xispirito> ok
<vitorlobo> licensed, talvez sim, talvez n....recife é um polo forte de informática..possivelmente seja até melhor
<licensed> vitorlobo, sei la.. 4 meses pra organizar
<Known_problems> precisando de uns servidores proxy, rapidos... conhecem ?
<UdontKnow> Known_problems: suspeito isso
<UdontKnow> Known_problems: definitivamente nao e o topico do cana
<UdontKnow> l
<Known_problems> UdontKnow, suspeitissimo.
<Known_problems> UdontKnow, os que ja encontrei na net muito lento.
<ivanbajr> ajuda "E: Tipo 'b-src' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nathan-renniewaldock-xbmc-stable-precise.list
<ivanbajr> E: A lista de origens não pôde ser lida.
<ivanbajr> Configure as opções de repositórios para corrigir o problema. E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<ivanbajr> acabei de abrir o etc/apt/sources.list
<ivanbajr> com o gedit
<ivanbajr> e não encontrei
<DavyS> ivanbajr: algum problema?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> estava instalando o xbmc
<ivanbajr> seguindo a dica
<ivanbajr> do site
<ivanbajr> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/12/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<ivanbajr> mas algo não deu certo
<DavyS> qual o erro?
<ivanbajr> E: Tipo 'b-src' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nathan-renniewaldock-xbmc-stable-precise.list
<ivanbajr> E: A lista de origens não pôde ser lida.
<ivanbajr> Configure as opções de repositórios para corrigir o problema.
<ivanbajr> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<DavyS> abre o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nathan-renniewaldock-xbmc-stable-precise.list
<DavyS> no gedit
<DavyS> e mostra oq tem nele
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-stable/ubuntu precise main
<ivanbajr> b-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-stable/ubuntu precise main
<ivanbajr> pode ser
<ivanbajr> b-src
<ivanbajr> deb-src
<DavyS> isso
<ivanbajr> ok
<DavyS> conserta ae
<ivanbajr> estranho
<ivanbajr> pq aconteceu isto?
<DavyS> não sei
<ivanbajr> grato
<ivanbajr> por ajudar
<DavyS> :)
<DavyS> uso o xbmc também, tenho quase 100gb de series aqui e fica tudo bem organizado :D
<ivanbajr> sim
<DavyS> vc usa q tema?
<ivanbajr> ivanbajr@hants:~$ sudo apt-get install xbmc
<ivanbajr> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<ivanbajr> Construindo árvore de dependências
<ivanbajr> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<ivanbajr> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote xbmc
<DavyS> usou o sudo apt-get update?
<ivanbajr> sim
<DavyS> nossa
<DavyS> fui ver o ppa lá
<DavyS> e não tem a versão do precise
<DavyS> espera ai q vou ver se acho outro aqui
<ivanbajr> ok
<DavyS> é
<DavyS> não tem outro
<DavyS> só tem uma solução
<xGrind> ivanbajr, ta com o ubuntu 12.04?
<ivanbajr> sim
<DavyS> edita esse ppa pra pegar a versão do natty
<xGrind> entao mano
<xGrind> vc ta colocando repositorio do 11.10
<DavyS> vc pode pegar o do 10.10
<DavyS> eu faço isso
<DavyS> já q não tem pro 12.04
<ivanbajr> como?
<DavyS> ou então pega o fonte
<DavyS> edita o arquivo lá
<DavyS> onde tem precise
<DavyS> coloca natty
<DavyS> ta assim deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-stable/ubuntu precise main
<DavyS> deixa assim deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nathan-renniewaldock/xbmc-stable/ubuntu natty main
<ivanbajr> ok
<DavyS> faz isso com as duas linhas...
<ivanbajr>  sudo apt-get install xbmc
<ivanbajr> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<ivanbajr> Construindo árvore de dependências
<ivanbajr> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<ivanbajr> Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que
<ivanbajr> você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a
<ivanbajr> distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram
<ivanbajr> criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming".
<ivanbajr> A informação a seguir pode ajudar a resolver a situação:
<ivanbajr> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<ivanbajr>  xbmc : Depende: xbmc-bin (>= 2:11.0~beta3-0~ppa1~natty) mas não será instalado
<ivanbajr>         Depende: xbmc-bin (< 2:11.0~beta3-0~ppa1~natty.1~) mas não será instalado
<ivanbajr> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<ivanbajr> estou notando que tenho de aguardar um pouco
<ivanbajr> pois estou com o ubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> ivanbajr, http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=xbmc
<xGrind> olhae man. dae vc baixa . deb e instala
<ivanbajr> ok
<xGrind> estranho q só tem pro ubuntu 10.04
<DavyS> ivanbajr: qual sua arquitetura?
<ivanbajr> 32
<xGrind> ivanbajr, leu isso? http://www.noobslab.com/2011/12/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<DavyS> xGrind: não está mais no ppa
<ivanbajr> vou ver
<DavyS> lá só tem a versão pra o natty
<DavyS> ivanbajr é o artigo q vc me passou
<ivanbajr> sim
<xGrind> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#XBMC_PPAs_with_and_without_Live_TV_on_Ubuntu_12.04_and_older_versions_.288.04.2C_9.04.2C_9.10.2C_10.04.2C_10.10.2C_11.04_.26_11.10.29
<ivanbajr> XBMC PPAs with and without Live TV on Ubuntu 12.04 and older versions (8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 & 11.10)
<xGrind> ivanbajr, olha essa pagina. 2 ppa http://www.loggn.de/ubuntu-xbmc-repository-10-1-dharma-und-11-0-eden-mit-und-ohne-pvr/
<DavyS> vai pro mesmo ppa
<DavyS> e o cara removeu o xbmc lá
<DavyS> ;/
<xGrind> ta foda entao. ;x
<ivanbajr> sim
<DavyS> vamos tentar mais uma coisa...
<DavyS> primeiro remove aquele ppa
<ivanbajr> um momento
<ivanbajr> ajuda
<ivanbajr> como remover por linha de comando
<ivanbajr> pois o synap apresentou problema
<DavyS> sudo apt-add-repository -r ppa
<PrintScreen> ivanbajr, sudo apt-get remove <nome-do-pacote>
<DavyS> o argumento -r remove
<DavyS> eu acho esse comando estranho ;s
<ivanbajr> ok
<PrintScreen> ops
<PrintScreen> é repositório?
<PrintScreen> pensei que fosse pacote
<UdontKnow> lol
<PrintScreen> mals
<DavyS> caras esses ppas do xbmc estão tudo desatualizados
<DavyS> nem versão do oneiric tem
<ivanbajr> um momento
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> voltando
<ivanbajr> ao xbmc
<ivanbajr> repos retirados
<DavyS> abre o arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<DavyS> e adiciona as linhas:
<DavyS> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu natty main
<DavyS> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/unstable/ubuntu natty main
<DavyS> depois salva dá um update e tenta instalar
<ivanbajr> nada
<ivanbajr> problema de dependencia
<DavyS> qual dependencia?
<DavyS> a mesma?
<ivanbajr> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<ivanbajr> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<ivanbajr> Construindo árvore de dependências
<ivanbajr> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<ivanbajr> Alguns pacotes não puderam ser instalados. Isto pode significar que
<ivanbajr> você solicitou uma situação impossível ou, se você está usando a
<ivanbajr> distribuição instável, que alguns pacotes requeridos não foram
<ivanbajr> criados ainda ou foram retirados da "Incoming".
<ivanbajr> A informação a seguir pode ajudar a resolver a situação:
<ivanbajr> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<ivanbajr>  xbmc : Depende: xbmc-bin (>= 2:11.0~git20120207.1fef727-0ubuntu1~ppa1~natty) mas não será instalado
<ivanbajr>         Depende: xbmc-bin (< 2:11.0~git20120207.1fef727-0ubuntu1~ppa1~natty.1~) mas não será instalado
<ivanbajr> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<DavyS> ivanbajr: me mostra todo o conteudo do /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivanbajr> um momento
<PrintScreen> e o flood fica onde ?
<DavyS> fica aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DavyS> :D
<PrintScreen> hahahhahaha
<PrintScreen> isso eu sei
<DavyS> ivanbajr: coloca aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DavyS> cara nem bot ant flood tem aqui
<DavyS> vamos anarquizar \o/
<DavyS> ;x
<ivanbajr> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Alpha i386 (20120215)]/ precise main restricted
<ivanbajr> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<ivanbajr> # newer versions of the distribution.
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted
<ivanbajr> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<ivanbajr> ## distribution.
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted
<ivanbajr> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ivanbajr> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<ivanbajr> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise universe
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates universe
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates universe
<ivanbajr> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ivanbajr> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<ivanbajr> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<ivanbajr> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<ivanbajr> ## security team.
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise multiverse
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates multiverse
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates multiverse
<ivanbajr> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<ivanbajr> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<ivanbajr> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<ivanbajr> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<ivanbajr> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<ivanbajr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ivanbajr> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-bac
<PrintScreen> eitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DavyS> nossa
<DavyS> =x
<ElDeablo> kkkkk putz
<DavyS> bem
<DavyS> ivanbajr
<DavyS> já sei qual o problema
<DavyS> só não sei como resolver
<DavyS> ;/
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> vou aprender
<ivanbajr> grato
<ivanbajr> sei que novato
<ivanbajr> sofre
<DavyS> a culpa é dos devs
<DavyS> q não disponibilizam a pora... do ppa
<DavyS> o ultimo é do natty
<DavyS> nem do oneiric tem
<DavyS> ¬¬
<ivanbajr> sem problema
<DavyS> <ivanbajr> sem problema
<DavyS> * Known_problems saiu (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<ivanbajr> vou deitar um pouco
<ivanbajr> muito grato
<marcelomauro> .
<marcelomauro> .
<DavyS> ?
<nosdielz> Bom dia!
<DavyS> bia
<DavyS> dia*
<D4rcK> Tarde
<nosdielz> ^^ estou em duvida.
<nosdielz> qual seria a melhor versão ubuntu para games?
<D4rcK> Alguem ai sabe qual o canal do remote-execution do Bhior??
<D4rcK> Para jogos não e caso de versão e sim caso do wine e suas dlls
<D4rcK> qualquer ubuntu roda seus jogos e so conf. certinho o wine e suas dlls
<DavyS> mas ai depende também
<DavyS> se tiver procurando estabilidade
<DavyS> uma versão LTS é melhor
<nosdielz> ok vou procura^^
<D4rcK> no ubuntu 11.10, quando vc instala o cairo doc, abre para vc na tela de loguin a opção de escolher o modo crafico cairo, q e bem leve uma verção seca do gnome
<nosdielz> eu já até instalei o Xfce
<nosdielz> a versão 11.10 está com muito bug, então coloquei a mão na frigideira.
<nosdielz> é instalei a versão 12.04 ^^
<D4rcK> para vc saber mais sobre jogos em linux visita aqui ô: http://www.winehq.org/
<Monarquista> nosdielz, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=432&start=10#p8137
<DavyS> Monarquista: oi troll
<DavyS> ;p
 * Monarquista vai dormir criança sem juizo...
<DavyS> o.o
<D4rcK> kkkkkkkkk
<DavyS> Monarquista: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dylanmccall/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/preview/ubuntu/slides/index.html#?controls
<D4rcK> comunidada-geek.blogspot.com
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, http://vidadeprogramador.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/windows-8.jpg \o/
<DavyS> kkkkk
<DavyS> agora o logo tem tudo a ver
<DavyS> tela azul da morte!
<DavyS> :)
<deusr> PESSOAL, VEJAM ISSO.. SÓ PARA QUEM TEM ESTÔMAGO - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXQn65mpGTE
<deusr> O povo... ajuda a divulgar esse vídeo
<xispirito> deusr: aeehuhaehuaahuaeuh
<deusr> xispirito, toh criando coragem para ver tudo
<deusr> Atividade Paranormal é muito mais light
<deusr> ISSO QUE EU CHAMO DE QUEIMAR O FILME DO LINUX
<xispirito> acho engraçado como os professores do Brasil, em sua maioria, são burros =x
<deusr> se eu fosse leigo ia ter horror a linux se visse esse video
<deusr> PORRA, ESSE MULHER TEM UM LIVRO
<deusr> credo
<omelete> lol
<xispirito> eu até hoje não tive um professor que pudesse me ofertar nada além de um papel ¬¬
 * Monarquista na moral nego veio, o Google Tradutor é muito mais "humano" que está mulehr dando palestra, nossa... O.o
 * Monarquista mulher...
<deusr> Nem sei se isso é mulher
<deusr> No final do video tem perguntas, uahuah
<deusr> toh rindo aqui..
<deusr> "O Linux e o Windows tem Sistemas Operacionais de código aberto?" HAM? , PORRA, ELES NAO TEM SO, ELES SÂO SO
<omelete> o linux, opa deixa ele descansando ele é uma interface gráfica, o uinix
<DavyS> deusr:
<DavyS> ela se formou onde?
<DavyS> é um lugar q não se deve ir ;x
<deusr> DavyS, o pior nao é isso, se ele ensina isso, será que cai assim na banca?
<deusr> quer dizer ninhém sabe porra nenhuma
<deusr> "Depois dessa brilhante aula sobre LINUX, vcs já tem condições de fechar a prova" deve ser fechar e entregar para a banca e SE FUDER
<deusr> só se for
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkkk
<deusr> o POVO, AJUDA E DIVULGAR ESSE VIDEO para derrubar essa mulher que só diz MERDA
 * Monarquista pensava que era semi-noob, mas na verdade ele é o MASTER por excelencia! \o/
<PrintScreen> to carregando o video aqui e comecei a assistir
<PrintScreen> já já comento
<deusr> PrintScreen, cuidado para não passar mal
<deusr> se tiver criança por perto, tire
<deusr> pode ser trauma permanente
<PrintScreen> 639 views ?
<xispirito> e tu acha que alguém vai olhar isso ae?
<xispirito> só nós mesmo
<PrintScreen> calma
<PrintScreen> eu ia dizer que isso é até muita visualização
<xispirito> tinha que ter prova de conheçimento para os professores, antes de lhes confiarem uma classe, deveriam provar que sabem
<PrintScreen> acessem o blog dela
 * Monarquista BRASIL, UMA PAIS DE TODOS... ¬¬
 * Monarquista Um...
<DavyS> cara
<deusr> PrintScreen, qual é o blog da COISA?
<DavyS> fosse gostosa pelomenos
<DavyS> pqp
<DavyS> -.-'
<xispirito> heauauhauaeaehu
<DavyS> pelo menos*
<deusr> PrintScreen, esse povo ai de concurso é conceituado
<PrintScreen> ainda bem que ela reconhece
<PrintScreen> profanadeinformatica.blogspot.com
<deusr> dao aula para trocentas pessoas presencial
<xispirito> coitada das pessoas
<deusr> PrintScreen, olha a visualização do blog dela
<deusr> tudo bem que no meu blog dah mais de mil por mes
<deusr> mas tem muita gente caçando essa VACA ai
<xispirito> mas no fim elas merecem, por ter preceitos bobos e acharem que um cara de terno e uma véia são os detentores do conheçimento
<DavyS> tecnicas de memorização é o cara...
<DavyS> ou vc sabe praq a porra serve e aprende
<DavyS> ou não sabe
<DavyS> ¬¬'
 * Monarquista aprendi muito mais no cursinho de verão na faculdade que durou só 4 semana que se fosse com essa mulehr ai... ¬¬
<PrintScreen> eu ainda sou mais o LFG
<deusr> CREDO, essa coisa tem mais livros publicados que eu
<PrintScreen> passei no concurso do Serpro graças a eles
<deusr> a diferença que os dele devem ser um LIXO só, se for igual as aulas
<xispirito> bota um terno e arruma uma véia pra botar do lado, pronto, você tem público ¬¬
<DavyS> Linux Is Not Unux
<DavyS> -.-'
<deusr> PrintScreen, tem que ver com é a banca tb, se for burra igual ela, até o LINUS e o STALMAN tomam PAU
<DavyS> deusr:
<DavyS> porque sera q ela gosta de trabalhar com pessoas que tem problemas com a informatica?
<deusr> hehe, ela deve ser traumatizada
<xispirito> e você acha que ela tem problemas com o que?
<xispirito> lol
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> é que nem pastor de igrreja...
<deusr> Se ela fosse a igreja católica ha 2 séculos atrás, tinha matado todo mundo que sabe algo sobre linux
<deusr> o mais engraçado é ela enfatizando certas coisas, como..
<deusr> LINUX É UMA INTERFACE GRÁFICA
<deusr> LINUX É UNIX
<xispirito> haahueahueu
<DavyS> cara
<deusr> EXISTEM 2 PROJETOS GENOME E KDÊ
<deusr> coitado do shell, segundo ele existe 225 comandos, uahuahau
<deusr> só ser for 225 mil comandos
<xispirito> até o busybox deve ter mais comandos
<omelete> "senta, estuda, dps da aula"
 * Monarquista essa mulher é tão sabia que até Ubuntu pra ela deve ser muito dificil de usar... :P
<omelete> ela deveria seguir seu proprios conselhos
<deusr> fiquei com pena do XFCE, LXDE, openbox, windows Maker, fluxbox, TDE e afins
<xispirito> isso é coisa de quem fazwindows maker...
<deusr> tem uma parte que é legal..
<deusr> ela diz assim..
<deusr> tem muita gente explicando coisa errada que nao sabe nada, uhauhau
<DavyS> kkkkkkk
<DavyS> é mesmo?
<DavyS> ;x
<deusr> e ainda fala.. vcs tem que tomar cuidado com o que explicam
<deusr> serio, acho que é no min 19
<omelete> 28min/29min
<deusr> isso, ehe
<omelete> fala q tem material errado na internet
<xispirito> rapaz, ela é uma véia, e as véias são detentoras do conheçimento, especialmente as de blusas floreadas
 * Monarquista com certeza ela deve ser mãe de algum refisefuqueiro... :P AUHSUAHSUHASUHAUSHUAUSHUAHSUHH
<xispirito> e cabelo curto
<deusr> omelete, ainda estou denortiado
<omelete> lol
<deusr> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<deusr> engraçado.. eu toh usando o Sabylon, já usei gentoo por 5 anos, agora toh com ele.. segundo ele o sabayon usa o projeto KDÊ
<deusr> ops, tel
<raclinux> boa tarde galera do x-chat
<raclinux> beleza?
<raclinux> e aí Chan tranquilo?
<omelete> galera do xchat q_p
<raclinux> eu disse algo errado omelete? nao entendi
<raclinux> so cumprimentei a todos
<omelete> raclinux,  tudo certo
<Monarquista> raclinux, #xchat ;)
<raclinux> que bom
<raclinux> pensei que havia dito algo errado :)
<Monarquista> deusr, PM lá man, por favor! :)
<xispirito> omelete: aehuaehhua
<Monarquista> deusr, ?
<raclinux> eu to precisando de ajuda com relação a um problema com meu gerenciador de atualizações
<raclinux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<PrintScreen> Oi, Pessoal. Questões Comentadas de Informática, na faixa !!! Faz o download e estuda. Fui ... http://t.co/LxGjohu5
<PrintScreen> essa Profana é brincalhona hein
<raclinux> ja to ha mais de 4 horas tentando e nao consigo resolver tenho o log de erro
<DavyS> raclinux: qual o problema?
<PrintScreen> raclinux, poste em paste.ubuntu.com o log
<DavyS> mostra o log (cola no pastebin)
<raclinux> como faço isso DavyS? nunca fiz
<DavyS> raclinux: cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<raclinux> ja colei DavyS
<raclinux> acontece toda vez que tento instalar atualizações no ubuntu
<DavyS> manda o link
<raclinux> ok
<raclinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849023/
<DavyS> raclinux: remove o opera
<raclinux> ja fiz isso
<raclinux> e o erro persiste
<raclinux> ou acontece esse erro que ta mostrei ou então manda executar atualização parcial
<raclinux> só que quando tento executar atualização parcial, ela some e nao acontece nada
<PrintScreen> "Linux, deixa ele descansando, ele é uma interface gráfica" <<< piada de carnaval sem graça
<DavyS> PrintScreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849023/
<DavyS> como resolve?
<raclinux> ta complicado DavyS
<DavyS> dpkg: erro processando opera (--configure):
<DavyS> tem certeza q removeu o opera?
<raclinux> por causa dessa porcaria nao consigo atualizar mais nada no meu ubuntu
<raclinux> absoluta
<PrintScreen> estou lendo o log
<deusr> Monarquista, oi, voltei, diga
<raclinux> fiz apt-get purge opera / apt-get autoremove opera / apt-get --remove opera
<raclinux> só que lá no gerenciador synaptic ele ainda ta lá com um x vermelho marcado em cima
<Monarquista> deusr, PM lá, tá tudo lá...
<raclinux> se escolho remoção total e tento remover, da erro
<DavyS> qual o erro ao tentar remover?
<ifail-Ubuntu> tenta remover em root
<deusr> Monarquista, hum? explique melhor!!
<raclinux> como assim remover em root?
<ifail-Ubuntu> faz login em root
<raclinux> ja estou como root no terminal
<ifail-Ubuntu> e remove o opera e volta a instalar
<raclinux> mas eu nao quero instalar mais o opera
<raclinux> só quero resolver pra poder atualizar meus arquivos do ubuntu como sempre fiz
<raclinux> DavyS vou pegar o erro do synaptic e ja te mostro
<DavyS> blz
<DavyS> cola lá e manda o link
<PrintScreen> dpkg --configure -a
<PrintScreen> depois
<PrintScreen> # apt-get install -f
<raclinux> DavyS olha o erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/849045/
<raclinux> Valeu PrintScreen
<raclinux> vou tentar
<raclinux> PrintScreen não adiantou
<raclinux> deu o mesmo erro que postei pro DavyS
<PrintScreen> dpkg --configure -a
<raclinux> esse erro aqui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/849023/
<raclinux> sim ja fiz os dois comandos que vc postou
<alphalinux> boa tarde
<DavyS> boa tarde
<raclinux> boa tarde alphalinux
<alphalinux> alguem pode me ajudar tenho um vaio da serie F ele não funciona o som ubuntu 10.04.3 lts
<alphalinux> parece que tem que atualizar o drive de som
<alphalinux> sou novato no linux alguem poderia me ajudar
<alphalinux> cat /proc/asound/version
<alphalinux> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<raclinux> alphalinux clica no icone do alto falate que aparece na sua barra superior na area de trabalho e com o botao esquerdo do mouse clica nele e va em preferencias de som
<raclinux> depois na aba hardware, veja no campo de baixo se a opção Analog Stereo Duplex esta habilitada
<DavyS> raclinux: tentou o apt-get install -f já?
<raclinux> ja
<raclinux> o PrintScreen me mandou fazer isso e deu novamente o primeiro erro que postei pra vc
<DavyS> raclinux: e oq diz?
<DavyS> ah
<DavyS> ;/
<raclinux> cara ja tentei de tudo
<alphalinux> cat /proc/asound/version
<alphalinux> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.
<alphalinux> ela tem que atualizar para essa 1.0.23 + não consigo
<PrintScreen> raclinux, isso foi vc tentando instalar aquele xbmc ?
<raclinux> não. nem sei que diabo é isso
<raclinux> cara esse problema começou depois que tentei rodar PES pelo wine
<raclinux> nao deu certo e aí tentei desinstalar tudo e não consegui
<DavyS> PrintScreen: o do xbmc era outro kkk :D
<PrintScreen> isso é Ubuntu mesmo? e qual é a versão?
<raclinux> tentei desinstalar o wine mas ele continua aparecendo no meu menu
<raclinux> sim é
<PrintScreen> DavyS, ah tá =D
<raclinux> o meu é o 10.04 atualizado para o 10.10
<raclinux> o meu cd de instalação é original da canonical
<PrintScreen> esse erro é no momento da atualização do 10.04 pro 10.10 ?
<raclinux> não
<PrintScreen> raclinux, tenta instalar o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<raclinux> esse erro oco0rre toda vez que o gerenciador de atualizações me informa que tem atualizações diponiveis
<raclinux> aí quando tento atualizar da esse erro
<raclinux> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<PrintScreen> yep
<raclinux> ok
<raclinux> cara não resolveu :(
<raclinux> deu novamente a p... do erro
<PrintScreen> raclinux, aptitude install gir1.0-gtk-2.0
<raclinux> vixi
<raclinux> vou tentar
<DavyS> odeio esses problemas de dependencias ¬¬'
<raclinux> Print, você nao vai acreditar mas deu erro novamente
<raclinux> esse erro aqui
<raclinux> E: Não foi possível localizar arquivo para o pacote opera. Isto pode significar que você precisa consertar manualmente este pacote.
<raclinux> E: Erro interno: não foi possível gerar a lista de pacotes a serem baixados
<raclinux> pode crer DavyS
<raclinux> é um saco mesmo
<raclinux> to me ferrando aqui por causa dessa m...
<PrintScreen> e vc instalou o opera ?
<raclinux> sim mas eu não gostei muito dele e depois o removi
<PrintScreen> instala
<raclinux> nao dá
<raclinux> da erro tbm
<raclinux> nem com apt-get nem com apt-get -f
<DavyS> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<DavyS> baixa o deb
<DavyS> e instala
<DavyS> já tentou?
<raclinux> ok
<raclinux> nao
<DavyS> ah, use o terminal dpkg -i nomedopacote.deb
<DavyS> com sudo...
<raclinux> deu erro DavyS
<DavyS> nossa
<raclinux> diz que uma versão mais atual desse pacote ja esta instalada
<DavyS> qual erro?
<raclinux> só que nao ta
<raclinux> ele nem aparece mais nos meus aplicativos de internet
<DavyS> raclinux: opera --version
<raclinux> ok
<DavyS> ah
<DavyS> 11.61
<raclinux> deu comando nao encontrado
<raclinux> to baixando a 11.61
<raclinux> vamos ver se da certo
<raclinux> o que eu faço instalo e depois tiro?
<DavyS> se der certo vc atualiza o sistema
<DavyS> instala os pacotes quebrados
<DavyS> e depois tira
<ifail-Ubuntu> alguem aqui usa gnome no ubuntu 11.10?
<DavyS> todo mundo
<DavyS> '-'
<ifail-Ubuntu> nao tem como desligar?
<ifail-Ubuntu> so me aparece terminar sessao
<ifail-Ubuntu> xd
<DavyS> gnome-shell?
<ifail-Ubuntu> sim
<DavyS> segura alt
<DavyS> vai aparecer desligar
<PrintScreen> raclinux, rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/opera<restante-do-pacote>.post*
<DavyS> apareceu?
<PrintScreen> raclinux, rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/opera<restante-do-pacote>.pre*
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  nao xd so "alt"
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  ja vi xD
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> fiquei assustado com a aula dessa muie
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: funcionou?
<raclinux> ok
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: tem uma extensão pra isso https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  siim obrigada xd olha tipo meu extension do alternatetab esta a funcionar mal faz o rato parar de funcionar.. como removo?
<raclinux> vou tentar Print
<PrintScreen> acho que uma das poucas coisas que ela falou certo é que nem todo software livre tá em domínio publico
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: tem o gnome-tweak-tool?
<ifail-Ubuntu> siim
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: vai em extensões
<Celso> PrintScreen: sim
<DavyS> e desativa
<Celso> unix ser linux com gnome e Kde foi fogo
<ifail-Ubuntu> sim mas eu queria corrigir para ver o que é xD isso ja tinha feito
<PrintScreen> e dizer que gui, kde e gnome são coisas diferente, pelamor
<Celso> hahahahah
<Celso> pelo que vi um unix e linux sao diferentes a comecar pelos diretorio
<Celso> kernel
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: remove ele então e instala pelo site https://extensions.gnome.org
<Celso> boot
<raclinux> porra!!! deu certo!!! até que enfim!!!!
<raclinux> Print resolveu
<DavyS> raclinux: aew
<DavyS> PrintScreen vc e demais
<DavyS> +1
<raclinux> valeu DavyS valeu Print
<PrintScreen> DOS - Filho direto do Unix << nossa véi eu senti uma dor na membrana do testiculo direito
<Celso> kakakakakakak
<raclinux>  rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/opera.post*
<raclinux> esse foi o comando que resolveu
<raclinux> :)
<PrintScreen> é isso mesmo, pra tirar a informação da lista de processamento do pacote
<PrintScreen> maravilha raclinux =)
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  Sim estou a ver mas nao encontrei como remover
<raclinux> valeu PrintScreen
<raclinux> vc é o cara
<PrintScreen> DavyS, valeu brother estamos por aqui ;)
<raclinux> rapaziada se eu puder ajudar em alguma coisa podem contar comigo
<PrintScreen> cara de macaco
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu:  apt-cache search alternativetab
<DavyS> eu tô no mint
<DavyS> nem da pra procurar
<DavyS> mas deve ser algo como gnome-shell-extension-alternativetab
<ifail-Ubuntu> yha isso
<raclinux> AÍ GALERA TO DOCUMENTANDO A SOLUÇÃO DO MEU PROBLEMA
<raclinux> aliais, recomendo a todos que utilizam e estudam linux, utilizar esse metodo pq ajuda muito
<raclinux> tudo o que vcs forem fazer documentem inclusive os erros
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  no meu nao da para faxer alt+f2 e r
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  nao me aparece nada
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS: queria dar restart
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: vai em configurações do sistema
<DavyS> tecaldo
<DavyS> teclado
<DavyS> *
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  sim estou
<DavyS> shortcuts
<ifail-Ubuntu> o meu ta em pt xD sim atalhos
<DavyS> sistema
<raclinux> DavyS, PrintScreen, galera do X-Chat to saindo fora. obrigado por tudo mas antes uma pequena dica
<ifail-Ubuntu> sim
<PrintScreen> cuidado
<PrintScreen> tem gente que usa Konversation, Quassel e outros
<PrintScreen> podem ficar irritados
<PrintScreen> =)
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: só ativar o primeiro item lá
<DavyS> colocar alt+f2
<Celso> irssi
<Celso> 0-0
<DavyS> webirc
<PrintScreen> KvIRC
<DavyS> mirc
<DavyS> :D
<raclinux> pra quem nao conhece, utilizem esse site para pesquisar pode ajudar bastante
<raclinux> http://ubuntupedia.info/index.php/P%C3%A1gina_principal
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  Obrigadao ja esta a funcionar :)
<DavyS> :D
<raclinux> espero ter contribuido para alguma coisa
<infocus> notebook cce é ruim?
<raclinux> é pessimo infocus
<raclinux> nao recomendo
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  podes me dixer algum tema fixe? que uses?
<raclinux> comprei um a um tempo atras e me ferrei
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: icones faience e tema faience
<raclinux> com dois meses de uso, deu pau na tela e me deu tanta dor de cabeça que foi parar até no procon
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/desktopenv/gnome/gnome/
<raclinux> infocus, se v tem grana para comprar um note, compre somente um desses:
<ifail-Ubuntu> DavyS:  mas esse ja tenho :p
<DavyS> todos os temas
<raclinux> dell, sony vaio, mac
<raclinux> o resto, vc esqueça
<DavyS> hp
<DavyS> ?
<ifail-Ubuntu> estou a usar o hope-DT
<raclinux> hp não presta
<raclinux> hp atualmente é montado na china
<raclinux> xing-ling
<raclinux> hp da muito pau de leitor biometrico e chipset de video
<raclinux> sem contar que o suporte deles é pessimo
<infocus> vi no supermercado CCE i5 por 1198. Eu peguei ele, é bem leve, acho q 1,5kg ou menos, mas o plástico dele da carcaça parece tão vagabundo...
<raclinux> cara vai por mim
<DavyS> ifail-Ubuntu: http://half-left.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Elementary-Luna-251149793
<raclinux> note somente um desses 3 que te falei
<raclinux> dell, sony vaio, mac
<raclinux> o resto nao perca seu tempo
<infocus> vaio a sony sempre cobra uns 800R$ a mais pela mesma configuração, não é possível, eles devem montar no Japão kkk
<DavyS> 800 é pelo logo no note
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<raclinux> galera fui
<DavyS> t+
<xispirito> cara, não compre note CCE
<raclinux> valeu mesmo, obrigado por tudo
<infocus> tem muita gente comprando lenovo pelo q vi
<DavyS> vê se aparece denovo
<DavyS> :p
<raclinux> ok
<raclinux> deixa comigo
<raclinux> fui
<xispirito> o trosso se desmancha sozinho
<xispirito> qualquer tombinho de 2m de altura e ele pifa 0.0
<infocus> 2m de altura, mas depende se cair na base ou de lado bem no canto...
<xispirito> o bom é quando cai na quina de cima do monitor, com ele aberto =)
<infocus> hm...
<infocus> i3 é a melhor opção?
<xispirito> falando sério, eu tive um CCE, o cdrom pifou depois de um mês, depois a wifi(que era sis), hd começou a aparecer badblock...
<infocus> notebook não precisa tanto de cd
<Celso> CCE = Começos comprando errado
<Celso> começou
<xispirito> infocus: não, mas quando eu precisar, quero que ele esteja lá, funcionando
<infocus> acer tb é ruim?
<xispirito> este eu nunca tive
<ruffles> acer é uma boa marca
<infocus> errr
<infocus> cpu de notebook é substituivel?
<UdontKnow> infocus: em alguns casos
<UdontKnow> infocus: mas em geral vc nao quer fazer isso
<UdontKnow> infocus: notebook = computador descartavel. qdo deu merda em componentes chave, joga fora e arruma outro
<xispirito> cara, eu queria um computador portátil que fosse de verdade, durasse mesmo, tipo aqueles que se vê nos filmes, da grossura de um tijolo
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  compra um sony vaio daquele q leve tua familia quase a falência q durará quase a tua vida toda
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  compre um posilixo que depois de 6 meses ele quebrará
<vitorlobo> :S
<xispirito> acho que não é bem isso que eu quero...
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  quer um notebook highlander q funfa a luz solar ?
<xispirito> http://us.getac.com/images/products/V200/V21.jpg
<xispirito> este parece bom =)
<vitorlobo> q dure forevermente?
<vitorlobo> xispirito, parece pesado
<xispirito> quero http://www.atualmulherplena.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/solar_notebook.jpg
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  esse sim auhauha tbm quero
<xispirito> =)
<infocus> positivo tb é ruim?
<omelete> rapa tem q ver o hardware
<omelete> geralmente é montando tudo no msm lugar
<omelete> só muda a carcaça
<xispirito> http://s3.gizmologia.com/files/2008/03/xfr-d630.jpg
<xispirito> UdontKnow: me dá ^
<xispirito> me dá me dá
<infocus> notebook na forma de maleta? parece maleta do CSI
<infocus> ou no james bond
<xispirito> é mais ou menos esta a idéia =)
<infocus> tem muito modelo Samsung e LG no pontofrio
<xispirito> lá deve ser bom de comprar geladeira e fogão =)
<xispirito> lol
<UdontKnow> xispirito: rugged laptops
<UdontKnow> xispirito: procura por isso
<xispirito> UdontKnow: lol, é isso ae
<xispirito> é destes que eu quero
<UdontKnow> xispirito: so que vai ser um 486 pra funcionar sem ventoinha :P
<UdontKnow> xispirito: semi-rugged e de bom tamanho, eu diria
<xispirito> heh, to nem ae, eu quero um destes
<UdontKnow> xispirito: estou falando isso, mas to digitando de um Air (heh...)
<xispirito> chega eu nos clientes, um destes com openbsd e xomonad *-*
 * xispirito o foda
<xispirito> #xmonad
<UdontKnow> xispirito: NetBSD e melhor pra usar com X
<xispirito> UdontKnow: pra te ser sincero, mal testei o netbsd
<xispirito> não posso afirmar nada
<UdontKnow> xispirito: infelizmente nao trouxe computador na mudanca, e como nao tenho mais motivos pra comprar um, estou sem possibilidade de rodar NetBSD como desktop por enquanto
<xispirito> uma coisa que evoluiu muito no open e eu gostei demais foi o gerenciamento de pacotes
<xispirito> UdontKnow: pena
<UdontKnow> xispirito: tenho em servidores, mas como roda redondo, faz meses que nao entro la pra mexer :)
<xispirito> normal heheh
<D4rcK> Alguem ai sabe usar o master boot record para recuperar mbr de disco rigido
<UdontKnow> LOL
<UdontKnow> la vem o hackerzao, o hackerzao, o hackerzao...
<D4rcK>  Alguem ai sabe usar o master boot record para recuperar mbr de disco rigido
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: nao repita suas frases
<D4rcK> Oq ?? UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: nao repita.
<D4rcK> Pq não pode me dizer??
<UdontKnow> nao eh hora do brasil pra vc falar a mesma coisa duas vezes seguidas
<D4rcK> Alguem ai sabe usar o master boot record para recuperar mbr de disco rigido
<D4rcK> Falo 3
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: netiquette e sinal de respeito
<infocus> no semgmento dos notebooks de 1200 R$, só tem intel? AMD não tem desempenho e duração de bateria bons?
<xispirito> usar a mbr para recuperar a mbr o.0
<infocus> lol
<infocus> tem modelo CCE com 8GB e i7 por 1500R$
<xispirito> infocus: imagina aqualidade =)
<Mr-CapsLock> http://assiste.serpro.gov.br/cisl/debian-squezee.html
<Mr-CapsLock> ops
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-11
<Bon-chan> alguém?
<z3br0id3> agora sim =)
<z3br0id3> em casa!
<z3br0id3> rs
<sistematico> Bon-chan: Pode falar.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, hi sistedramático
<filipe> ngm fala nada nisso aqui
<z3br0id3> ngm fala nada nisso aqui
<JrLourenco> ta parecendo que não...!!
<JrLourenco> Tá todo mundo no carnaval..??
<JrLourenco> ou no face...!!
<z3br0id3> normal
<z3br0id3> será q rola alguma sala do IRC com algum assunto legal :( ?
<JrLourenco> o jeito é pegar meu PSP e ir jogar...
<YanGM> #cg-br e #c4ll
<YanGM> são minhas favoritas pra papo
<z3br0id3> hm....eu não curto o psp O.o
<JrLourenco> é só pra jogar alguns classicos
<z3br0id3> rs na verdade eu não curto jogos hahaha ...já me forcei a isso mas não rola
<Julinux> galera, o que é uma string?
<z3br0id3> eiras...string ?
<z3br0id3> vai no google. rs mas por alto string é uma cadeia de caracteres !
<z3br0id3> entrei lá no #cg-br
<z3br0id3> Ae alguem poderia me explicar oque são essas opções no programinha SMUXI tem IRCNnet , freenode , GIMPNET , OFTC ,etc... são servidores que gerenciam o IRC ??
<Julinux> Galera, alguém sabe me dizer qual software eu posso utilizar para a criação de Fluxogramas?
<z3br0id3> eu usava isso na mão...to por fora de programas.
<Julinux> e como eu atualizo a libre para a versão 4 ?
<z3br0id3> Alguem pode me ajudar no IRC/ SMUXI ?
<pedroalmeida> Alguem vivo nessa noite de carnaval ?
<pedroalmeida> :)
<Mayron> Olá pessoal
<Mayron> Tenho um notebook com amd phenom x4 II 950 e placa de vídeo ATI
<Mayron> Gostaria de saber como posso resolver problemas referente principalmente ao driver de vídeo
<Mayron> ola
<Mayron> Alguém sabe como solucionar problemas com drivers ATI no ubuntu???
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> como fazer para registrar meu nome?
<guigouz> ivanbajr, digite /msg nickserv register help
<marciliopereira> eai galera
<marciliopereira> alguem ai?
<guigouz> eae marciliopereira
<marciliopereira> veio to com um problema chato pra caramba aqui
<marciliopereira> acabei de migrar pro ubuntu, tava usando o windows 7
<marciliopereira> o som ta xiando aqui no ubuntu
<marciliopereira> to usando o ubuntu 12.10 quantal quetzal
<guigouz> marciliopereira, veja qual sua placa de som, você pode usar "sudo lspci" num terminal para listar todo o hardware
<marciliopereira> to tentando aqui no terminal colocar minha senha mais fica dando erro, oque eu faço?
<guigouz> a senha do seu próprio usuário ?
<marciliopereira> a minha senha e rato4555
<marciliopereira> eu digito aqui mais nao funciona
<marciliopereira> ah beleza....
<marciliopereira> funcionou
<marciliopereira> como faço pra copiar tudo isso e colar aqui?
<marciliopereira> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Ch
<marciliopereira> e isso aqui?
<marciliopereira> Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<guigouz> isso
<guigouz> agora
<guigouz> marciliopereira, o procedimento padrão seria pesquisar no google se alguém tem o mesmo problema, mas só pelo modelo não achei
<guigouz> marciliopereira, você instalou o 12.10 agora ?
<marciliopereira> sim
<marciliopereira> quando eu vou la em configurações de som, e clico em testar som, o som do lado esquerdo que sai xiado.... o do lado direito sai perfeitamente, estranho nao?
<rcbdesigner> marciliopereira,  sugiro mudar sua senha depois que terminar esse processo
<marciliopereira> ninguem tem alguma ideia de como resolver esse meu problema de ruido de som? =/
<rcbdesigner> pode ser sua caixa de som
<rcbdesigner> o cara saiu
<rcbdesigner> vai virar índice
<marciliopereira> nao tem ninguem que possa me ajudar com o problema de áudio? minha placa de audio Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller, fica xiando
<vitorlobo> marciliopereira,  digita alsamixer  no terminal
<vitorlobo> marciliopereira,  e ajusta la
<marciliopereira> tipo, eu mexo noque lá?
<marciliopereira> ta tudo no 100
<marciliopereira> padrao
<vitorlobo> marciliopereira, toca alguma musica e vai mexendo
<vitorlobo> marciliopereira,  afim de eliminar o ruído
<marciliopereira> nem funciona, tentei mexer em tudo la.... diminuir e almentar
<marciliopereira> PCM 1 ja da o ruidozao
<vitorlobo> marciliopereira,  estanho pq minha placa de audio é a mesma q a sua
<vitorlobo> e ta normal
<marciliopereira> esse meu noote e da dell
<marciliopereira> veio com o windows 7 home basic
<Bochner> Bom dia.
<rogerio> pessoal bom dia
<rogerio> alguém conhece um geito de fazer o lubuntu ficar com a tela inativa mas ligado igual o ubuntu fica?
<rogerio> Tem como instalar o controlador de energia do ubuntu no lubuntu?
<curioso> bom dia, tem alguem que pode me dar uma pequena ajuda?
<ivanbajr> diga
<curioso> instalei o mint, mas a barra de meuns fica em cima, como eu mudo ela para baixo?
<ivanbajr> deve ter uma opção de mudar
<ivanbajr> clik
<ivanbajr> com o lado direito do mouse
<ivanbajr> na area de trabalho
<ivanbajr> ou na própria barra com o lado direito do mouse
<curioso> sooooka pilão, sooooka pilão, eu ja fiz isso, mas isso não muda não!
<ivanbajr> aqui tenho o ubuntu 12.10
<ivanbajr> normal
<curioso> tem algum outro jeito, pois se não, vou perder a razão, e não irei mais usar não
<ivanbajr> um momento
<curioso> olha, o meu linux é o mint, não é o ubuntu não
<curioso> ahh, existe um aplicativo que a gente configura o desktop com mais funçoes n~e?
<ivanbajr> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Mudar-de-lugar-a-barra-de-ferramentas
<ivanbajr> http://www.linuxmint.com.br/forum/p-11281/re-desativar-barra-inferior-do-linux-mint-12-tem-como.html
<curioso> linux não necessita de antivirus não?
<ivanbajr> vocÊ pretende instalar um antivirus em seu micro 100 % linux
<ivanbajr> bom
<ivanbajr> exemplo
<ivanbajr> vocÊ recebe um pendrive de um amigo
<ivanbajr> contaminado. No qual ele não consegue abrir
<ivanbajr> com seu linux você abri e identifica a praga
<ivanbajr> e faz uma caridade.
<ivanbajr> Para isto serve um antivirus no linux.
<SamuelOPH> ou pra limpar partições NTFS
<SamuelOPH> no caso de dual boot
<ivanbajr> Isto.
<ivanbajr> Muito bem lembrado.
<ivanbajr> Aqui em casa não tenho micro em dual boot
<ivanbajr> só linux.
<rogerio> alguém sabe como instalar o gnome-power-manager no Lubuntu
<curioso> pra que serve isto?
<rogerio> para gerenciar a energia e outra coisas
<ivanbajr> mas isto já vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu 12.10
<SamuelOPH> mas ele tem Lubuntuamigo
<SamuelOPH> é com LXDE, não GNOME
<ivanbajr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109487/access-more-options-via-gnome-power-manager
<rogerio> pessoal ninguém sabe ?
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  continua inutel
<vitorlobo> inutil
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  antivirus no linux n tem a menor necessidar até nesses casos
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  se o pendriver estiver infectado, basta vc digitar ls -a dentro do pendriver usando linux
<curioso> se eu fuçar no p´rograma ( gerenciador de pacotes synaptic ) eu posso ferrar meu sistemaou é seguro?
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  assim, vc identifica com facilidade qual é o arquivo hostil e remove
<vitorlobo> ivanbajr,  em caso do virus estar em modo cavalo de troia, de nada adianta passar anti-virus..pq o mesmo irá remover o arquivo ao invés de repara-lo. Então o ls -a vc remove os binários não confiáveis e remove o virus
<curioso> pessoal, é seguro fuçar nas opções do programa (gerenciador de pacotes synaptic) ou eu posso ferrar meu sistema?
<ivanbajr> muito bem.
<ivanbajr> Vitor lobo.
<curioso> ai ai ai, acho que fiz cagada aqui
<[Orca]> fala ae pessoal
<[Orca]> boa tarde
<YokoBR> galera, alguem tem notebook com apu/gpu?
<guigouz> apu ?
<KobraKao> opa galera..
<KobraKao> boa tarde..
<KobraKao> seguinte to querendo que o ubuntu reconheça todos os arquivos .exe
<KobraKao> para que eles iniciem pelo wine
<SamuelOPH> como assim reconheça?
<SamuelOPH> ahhh
<KobraKao> tipo
<KobraKao> entendeu
<KobraKao> eu sempre tenho q selecionar no botao direito do mouse
<SamuelOPH> vai nas propriedades do .exe
<KobraKao> e rodar com wine
<SamuelOPH> vai ter uma aba "abrir com"
<SamuelOPH> lá vc seleciona o wine como padrão para .exe
<KobraKao> pior q nao aparece o wine la
<Guest32467> Alguém ai pode me ajudar com o Gparted?
<Guest32467> Quando redimensiono uma partição perco dados?
<Guest32467> Pessoal estou de saida mas mesmo assim obrigado!
<YokoBR> sudo apt-get install wine
<YokoBR> KobraKao
<z3br0id3> tomei uma surra aqui mas consegui logar no modo texto no ubuntu rs]
<z3br0id3> noob ainda ..nao me xinguem rs
<Morfeu2199> e ai galera
<Morfeu2199> blza
<sagat> alguem ai sabe como atualizo os pacotes do gentoo
<sagat> é qu comprei um notebook itautec e veio com o librix que é baseado em gentoo
<sagat> tentei usar emerge --sync
<sagat> mas não rolo
<sagat> ?
<sagat> obrigado
<z3br0id3> hm...
<z3br0id3> eu to por fora...tenta ver no google msm..tem bastante coisa na web....ou baixa o ubuntu e instala
<z3br0id3> instala por cima
<sagat> z3br0id3 vc conhece librix
<z3br0id3> to por fora de linux...fui sempre de windows
<z3br0id3> to pegando agora ele...;)
<z3br0id3> instalei o ubuntu pq achei bem simples.
<sagat> eu sempre usei ubuntu tb
<sagat> ái peguei esse note e não quero mudar o so
<sagat> consigo ja fazer algumas coisas nele
<sagat> mas muda uns comandos saca
<z3br0id3> hm...
<z3br0id3> to entendendo...eu tomei uma surra aqui com comandos...to indo bem devagar
<Morfeu2199> so sei que ubuntu e bem melhor que windows...
<Guest48475> Gente preciso de ajuda
<z3br0id3> olha meu note ta com o windo8 e to achando o ubuntu melhor...nao sei se é empolgação com o novo sistema mas me parece que a bateria do notebook ta durando mais
<Morfeu2199> windows é uma mafia do caralho
<Guest48475> Tenho o Ubuntu 12.04 e gustaria de fazer o update para a versão 12.10
<hggdh> Morfeu2199: linguagem, por favor
<Guest48475> Como faço só para atualizar sem ter que instalar uma versão toda nova ?
<Morfeu2199> desculpe
<sagat> <Guest48475>  sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Guest48475> ops... gostaria
<z3br0id3> hggdh o pessoal se empolga mesmo nessa guerra linux vs windows
<sagat> <Guest48475> é bom primeiro vc fazer update depois upgrade sudo apt-get update -y  depois sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Guest48475> o comando sudo apt-get upgrade -y atualiza a versão sem eu perder tudo o que tenho instalado ?
<Morfeu2199> rsrsrs..... windows é pra quem nao entende de informatica
<sagat> sim
<sagat> ele atualiza a versão e os pacotes
<hggdh> z3br0id3: heh. Nada tenho contra a empolgação... Empolguem-se, mas cuidado com a linguagem
<sagat> sem fazer nenhuma alteração
<z3br0id3> affz nao consigo por o nome da pessoa aqui no texto..tenho q digitar rs
<Guest48475> obrigado pelo help
<z3br0id3> MORFEU...pra quem nao entende ou pra quem tem preguiça rs....no meu caso era preguiça...
<z3br0id3> rs
<Morfeu2199> os 2 kkkkk preguiça e que nao entende kkkkk
<z3br0id3> como ponho o nome de um usuario na referencia do comentario?
<z3br0id3> Xchat
<Morfeu2199> t+ galera fuiiii
<diegovieira> z3br0id3, no xchat vc poe o começo do nick é usa o tab.
<z3br0id3> revolts, a sim...iradoo
<z3br0id3> revolts, valeuu :D
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<z3br0id3> alo alo :D
<RodrigO23> iai z3br0id3
<RodrigO23> suahsua
<rsser> !ubuntu
<rsser> !download
<rsser> !help
<RodrigO23> oque fazem de bom
<z3br0id3> rs
<z3br0id3> até agr nada...jogando conversa fora nas salas ae da vida
<rsser> que *#&¨@&#!¨&#@! ==> Ubuntu will be ready for smartphones at retail in Q4 2013.
<rsser> nossa
<rsser> soh no fim de 2013
<rsser> a canonical tah exagerando
<rsser> pra que esperar tanto tempo assim?
<z3br0id3> vai rolar mesmo ubuntu pra cell ?
<rsser> não justifica
<rsser> claro que vai rolar
<rsser> mas vai demorar, cara
<RodrigO23> mas ja nao foi lançado?
<rsser> vc viu?
<rsser> eu não vi
<rsser> leia ==> Ubuntu will be ready for smartphones at retail in Q4 2013.
<RodrigO23> tem no site nao =tem
<rsser> Q4 2013!!!
<rsser> do you get it?
<z3br0id3> hmmm
<RodrigO23> cara eu gosto muito do Ubuntu
<z3br0id3> será q vai rolar de instalar em qualquer smartfone...haha sera q rola uma hackiada em instalar em um samsung por exemplo
<RodrigO23> mas cara, sinceramente, acho que isso nao vá colar nao
<rsser> tu viu os videos, rodr1go?
<rsser> cara, eh mto bao
<rsser> levinho
<rsser> inteligente
<rsser> intuitivo
<rsser> massa
<RodrigO23> ahh eu prefiro Android
<rsser> android eh um lixo
<rsser> depois de um tempo de uso, android comporta como o windows
<rsser> fica lento
<rsser> pesado
<RodrigO23> Sim, mas lembre-se que -e baseada no linux
<rsser> se esse SO da canonical for no estilo ubuntu vai ser massa
<RodrigO23> ah sim rsser
<rsser> RodrigO23, atenção, não importa, cara
<RodrigO23> isso eu concordo
<hggdh> o SO é Linux...
<rsser> fizeram um SO baseado em linux que INCHA
<rsser> como o windows
<z3br0id3> na verdade eu chamo o android daquele sistema igual o windows...feito no susto pra comeptir com a apple
<rsser> eh fato
<z3br0id3> IOS
<rsser> google não eh boa pra fazer SOs
<rsser> devia ficar no mercado de buscas
<rsser> agora, a canonical por outro lado
<rsser> eh o agente perfeito pra tomar conta
<z3br0id3> tmb nao vejo muito brilho no android...e confesso que sou um "usuario assiduo do IOS da apple"
<z3br0id3> mas se o ubuntu chegar mesmo nos cell eu vou comprar um certamente
<RodrigO23> eu nao tenho $$ pra compra um iphone, mas confesso que gostei do Android
<RodrigO23> e gosto muito do Ubuntu
<RodrigO23> PRa mim, nao tem outra distro
<rsser> cara, com o android no meu tablet note galaxy eu perco toda a capacidade de "personalização"
<RodrigO23> é ubuntu e pronto
<rsser> eh tudo travado
<rsser> precisa de root e outras #¨!@*&#¨
<MrBoss> o iphone é uma porcaria
<rsser> espero que o ubuntu phone seja totalmente aberto e livre pra customizacoes
<z3br0id3> rs o iphone é mega travado..mas eu gosto do sistema
<z3br0id3> ele FUNCIONA..
<MrBoss> tenho um iphone 4 e vou esperar pra ver se em março lança o S 4
<hggdh> rsser: isto vai depender do provedor.
<z3br0id3> sempre faço a mesma piada com o pessoal do android...experimente digitar : ITAU ou SANTANDER na loja do android
<RodrigO23> hahah
<rsser> esses sistemas travados me dão vontade de vomitar
<z3br0id3> vai aparecer 3 mil aplicativos uhauhaua...99,9% eh pra roubo
<RodrigO23> o iphone aqui no brasil nao vai poder mais ter esse nome
<MrBoss> a gradiente disse que aceita vender o nome
<rsser> eu acho que a canonical demorou tempo demais pensando nos portateis
<RodrigO23> sim
<z3br0id3> RodrigO23,  tmb fiquei sabendo do nome rs...
<RodrigO23> poxa
<RodrigO23> uma açao movida em 2000
<MrBoss> agora quem vai lançar os aparelhos com ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> so agora teve o desfecho
<z3br0id3> rsser, tmb acho que eles demoraram demais pra pensar em mobile
<RodrigO23> Caras, pensem em uma coisa
<z3br0id3> rsser, porém não é tarde pois a blackberry é morta e só fica na luta o android e ios da apple
<RodrigO23> se a canonical nao trabalha muito na parte de divulgar
<rsser> cara, qdo o ubuntu entrar na parada, eu acho que não vai ter pra ninguem
<rsser> ainda mais se ele rodar tudo quanto eh celular
<rsser> tinha que ter uma parada pra atualizar qualquer celular
<rsser> como um live, cara
<z3br0id3> RodrigO23, eu acredito que qnd o ubuntu entrar na briga...a coisa vai ficar muito mais seria
<RodrigO23> cara
<rsser>  ubuntu SO mobile seria imbativel
<RodrigO23> o ubuntu jah estava na parada quando debian era debian
<RodrigO23> era sempre windows
<z3br0id3> rsser, haha tmb acho que devia ser assim e rodar em qualquer celll
<RodrigO23> e windows
<RodrigO23> agora que o pessoal
<RodrigO23> tah mudando
<RodrigO23> Mac Os
<RodrigO23> se nao fizer algo que as pessoas normais precisem
<RodrigO23> esse so para celular nao vai passar de um SO pra NERD
<RodrigO23> lembrando que o windows Phone esta muito mais em conta que um Android
<z3br0id3> eh verdade ...tenho medo tmb de o SO mobile da canonical ser um SO para nerd
<z3br0id3> ai vai ficar feio...aplicativos serao de calculadora cientifica a leitor de mangas
<RodrigO23> o ubuntu é otimo
<z3br0id3> to tendo que dar uma saidinha aqui...rs bjs hahahaah
<RodrigO23> mas sabe pq os profissionais nao passam para ele
<RodrigO23> Aplicativos de niveis profissionais de edicao
<z3br0id3> ja volto
<RodrigO23> Tipo
<RodrigO23> Adobe
<RodrigO23> Jah volto
<rsser> RodrigO23, pelo seus comentos, tu realmente, não viu o video
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos.
<Pirata_da_Rede> alguem poderia me ajudar com servidor web?
<MrBoss> rsser, quem vai lançar aparelhos com ubuntu phone ?
<sistematico> Fale.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: to com problema aqui meu apache não consigo acessar ele externamente
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Usa algum tipo de roteador?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Qual é seu provedor?
<sistematico> Ou operadora.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: netvirtua
<Pirata_da_Rede> sp
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Acho que ele restringe a porta 80.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: estou rodando na 7777
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: liberei essa porta no router no virtual servers
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Aí que tá o segredo de tostines.
<sistematico> Liberou como?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: pela interface do router
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: tem uma parte de liberar pra virtual servers
<rsser> MrBoss, eu não sei ainda quem vai lançar o aparelho com o ubuntu mobile
<rsser> soh sei que o lançamento do SO vai se dar no ultimo quadrimestre de 2013
<rsser> poxa, tah  mto longe
<rsser> frescura da canonical
<MrBoss> verdade
<rsser> podia lançar logo
<MrBoss> agora eu gostei muito do S III
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: http://localhost:7777/ consigo ver agora http://189.33.139.194:7777/ não vai
<MrBoss> tem funcionalidades que poderiam ser 'copiadas'
<rsser> ah cara, MrBoss
<rsser> eu toh puto com o android
<rsser> ainda + com a samsung
<rsser> tudo travado no estilo apple
<MrBoss> pq?
<rsser> pra mexer tem que ter rootkit em maos
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Primeiro passo, você tem que fazer um forward da porta externa pro seu IP "INTERNO".
<rsser> espero que com o ubuntu mobile isso não seja uma realidade
<_gypcio> licensed: die bola! <3
<MrBoss> nem fale a porcaria do iphone eu ja desisti
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Qual é seu IP INTERNO?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: 192.168.0.103
<licensed> _gypcio, die! ja voltou das gringas doido
<_gypcio> voltei, vei
<_gypcio> diga ae... bati com soro aqui esses dias
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Certeza né? Não muda não?
<MrBoss> rsser, imagina ter um celular rodando o KDE
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Fixo ou DHCP?
<_gypcio> suave, hein. ele disse que foi a recife e vcs tiraram uma onda
<MrBoss> ninguém ia entender nada
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: Endereço IP: 192.168.0.103 / Endereço Broadcast: 192.168.0.255
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: cat /etc/services| grep 7777
<rsser> MrBoss, perai nao eh bem assim rodar o kde
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: dinamico
<rsser> MrBoss, tu tb não viu o video, não é?
<MrBoss> eu vi
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Essa porta que você escolheu é reservada a um serviço qualquer, certifique-se que ele não está rodando junto com o Apache.
<rsser> eu penso na personalizacao ao extremo, cara, sem a necessidade de rootkits
<rsser> eh por isso que estou querendo pegar o ubuntu os mobile
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: O ideial seria você usar IP fixo, mas com DHCP tambem dá.
<MrBoss> rsser, eu tb vou querer
<Pirata_da_Rede> NameVirtualHost *:8888
<Pirata_da_Rede>  Listen 8888
<MrBoss> rsser, é como ele disse no video o mesmo sistema operacional que eu tenho no PC vou ter no celular
<Pirata_da_Rede> digo 7777
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Desde que associe seu IP ao seu MAC lá no router, senão quando reconectar seu IP muda e ninguem que achar seu site vai te acessar.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: setei isso no apache
<sistematico> Certo.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: coloquei um no-ip acá
<rsser> multiplataforma, isso eh mto legal, MrBoss
<rsser> tem que ser assim mesmo
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem dois ou tres arquivos que tem mudar a porta.
<rsser> os procs sao potentes o suficiente pra deixar os desenvolvedores menos despreocupados em relacao a performace de certas aplicacoes
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Mudou no apache2.conf, no ports.conf e no 000-default?
<Pirata_da_Rede> silverbulleto: no apache2.conf não
<sistematico> Então :)
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: to procurando aqui onde muda a port
<MrBoss> rsser, seria bom se motorola ,samsung tivessem aparelhos com ubuntu
<rsser> sistematico, eu não consigo entender pq ateh hj isso tem que ser uma complicacao, pq não existe um script pra fazer o servico de configuracao da rede
<MrBoss> htc aqui no brasil nem ouça mais falar
<rsser> MrBoss, se so for multiplataforma mesmo, isso não será um problema
<rsser> neguinho vai poder instalar o SO no aparelho dele
<rsser> o lance sao as travas
<rsser> será que a canonical vai negociar com essas empresas?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: mano to olhando no apache2.conf não tem onde mudar a porta
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Lá vai estar assim: Listen *:80 ou Listen 127.0.0.1:80 ou ainda Listen localhost:80
<sistematico> Não tem?
<MrBoss> rsser, o android ainda é melhor pq não precisa da porcaria do itunes
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: No gedit dá um CTRL+F depois digita 80
<sistematico> Só pra garantir.
<sistematico> O meu arquivo tem essa diretiva, o seu pode não ter...
<rsser> humm
<z3br0id3> olá ola ...voltei
<rsser> cara, vou voltar pra seroe
<rsser> serie
<rsser> fuii
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: nada mano
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: No router, tu vai fazer assim, procura por Port Forwarding.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Qual a marca e modelo do seu router?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: multilaser
<sistematico> Modelo?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: já setei a porta no virtual servers do router
<sistematico> Certo mano.
<sistematico> Mas "como" setou?
<sistematico> É isso que eu preciso saber.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem como tirar um ScreenShot?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vou tirar
<z3br0id3> MrBoss, só queria mesmo que a canonical fizesse um sistema que fosse capaz de rodar em conjunto com qualquer smart
<sistematico> Eu tenho quase certeza que é nesse ponto que deve estar algo errado.
<z3br0id3> ai sim seria irado demais !
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: fiz uma shota aqui olhai: http://i.imgur.com/mfQtQ1S.png
<hggdh>  sfilter
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: conseguiu visualizar o shot?
<sistematico> Eu caí.
<sistematico> Manda dinovo.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: olhai: http://i.imgur.com/mfQtQ1S.png
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: essa é minha conf no router
<sistematico> Passa seu IP pra mim no PVT.
<sistematico> http://localhost:7777 abre normal?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: sim
<sistematico> Passa seu IP pra mim no PVT.
<sistematico> http://checkip.dyn.com
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o problema tá no acesso externo
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: http://paste.sistematico.org/69
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: O nmap só funciona com o -Pn, seu host está bloqueando todo tipo de ping.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: brincadeira
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: há alguma maneira de bular isso?
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem algum tipo de firewall no seu roteador ou máquina?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: to rodando o apache aqui no urubuntu
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Eu sei, mas veja se tem algum firewall no roteador.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: perai vou ver
<Guest52431> Gente, pedi ajuda há uma hora atrás para saber como atualizar meu ubuntu 12.04 para 12.10 sem alterar e perder meus programas e arquivos, e passaram-me o comando sudo apt-get upgrade -y para atualizar, mas de fato esse comando só tenta atualizar da mesma maneira que o gerenciador de atualizações no mesmo repositório e ele não acusa atualizações para serem feitas
<RodrigO23> Guest52431, vc deu o comando usando sudo
<Guest52431> alguém tem alguma outra dica para atualizar a versão 12.04 para a 12.10 sem perder o que já tenho ?
<Guest52431> sim
<RodrigO23> entao tenta sudo apt-get update
<Guest52431> sei que com o sudo ele autentica meu usuário por segurança
<RodrigO23> sudops
<Guest52431> o que faz o sudops ?
<RodrigO23> sudo apt-get update
<RodrigO23> nada
<RodrigO23> eu digitei errado
<Guest52431> ok
<RodrigO23> Pirata_da_Rede vc conseguiu resolver seu problema com o Apache?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: não tem nenhum firewall no router nem filtros
<RodrigO23> qual roteador ou modem vc esta usando
<Guest52431> parece que ele baixou uma lista de pacotes
<RodrigO23> guest
<Guest52431> vou verificar se estão no download
<RodrigO23> sim
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Como que tá o UPnP?
<RodrigO23> e depois que ele atualizar
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Ligado ou desligado?
<RodrigO23> vc digita sudo apt-get upgrade
<RodrigO23> Pirata_da_Rede, vc esta com qual porta liberada no router
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: coloquei pra 777
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: coloquei pra 7777
<sistematico> Guest52431: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: não mostra essa conf aqui
<RodrigO23> isso no router neh
<sistematico> Guest52431: Entendeu?
<Guest52431> Rodrigo, não achei nada no dir download e apesar de o comando ter baixado algo não sei o que nem onde e nem se teve efeito
<sistematico> Guest52431: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: http://localhost:7777/ consigo ver agora http://189.33.139.194:7777/ não vai
<Guest52431> vou tentar
<sistematico> Guest52431: Não sei se tem esse comando aí.
<sistematico> Guest52431: Deve ter.
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: http://i.imgur.com/mfQtQ1S.png
<pedro__> Estou no Xubuntu, como faço para atualizar somente o THUNAR para última versão?
<RodrigO23> Pirata_da_Rede
<RodrigO23> em protocolo
<RodrigO23> deixe tcp
<RodrigO23> enao ambos
<sistematico> pedro__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install thunar
<sistematico> Eu acho..
<Guest52431> ele executou uma verificação se existia uma versão nova para o ubunto mas não achou nada
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Isso não faz diferença.
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: vou alterar
<Guest52431> talvéz não exista ainda versão de upgrade
<RodrigO23> eh vamos testar neh sistematico
<RodrigO23> rsrs
<Guest52431> só instalação completa pelo cd
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Altere pra porta 8080 ou 8888
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Em todos aqueles arquivos lá e no router tambem.
<RodrigO23> vc reiniciou o apache?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vou jogar na 8888
<RodrigO23> Pirata_da_Rede vc reiniciou o apache
<RodrigO23> ?
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23: já mudei e restartei varias vezes
<Pirata_da_Rede> vou setar a 8888
<RodrigO23> depois tenta
<RodrigO23> 8081
<pedro__> Valeu, mas o Thunar novo ainda não está no repositório.
<sistematico> pedro__: Quer a versão com abas né?
<sistematico> pedro__: :]
<pedro__> isso
<sistematico> Eu tô usando.
<sistematico> TOP.
<sistematico> pedro__: Mas eu não uso Ubuntu, BTW..
<Pirata_da_Rede> RodrigO23, sistematico: http://189.33.139.194:8081/
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Seta IP fixo e desabilita o UPnP.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Use o IP 192.168.0.1 como eu faço aqui.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Seta o IP do Router pra 192.168.0.100 ou algo assim.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: a questão é que não tem essa opção de desabilitar UPnP
<sistematico> Tem sim, eu vi.
<sistematico> Servidor Virtual > Configuração UPnP
<sistematico> Servidor Virtual > Configurações UPnP
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Não deixa esse anfitrião DMZ habilitado não.
<sistematico> Não sei se ele está ou não.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: na verdade tem mesmo to ficando cego
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: desabilitei UPnP
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: DMZ desabilitado já tava
<sistematico> Restart o router, espera um pouco e restart seu apache e sua conexão com o router.
<RodrigO23> Pirata_da_Rede usa essa ferramenta para testar as suas portas
<RodrigO23> http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<sistematico> Pra reiniciar sua conexão com o router, dá um service network-manager restart ou algo assim.
<sistematico> RodrigO23: Vai aparecer tudo filtrado: http://paste.sistematico.org/70
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: reiniciei o router
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Nesse "filtered", tem que estar "open", pelo menos a porta do Apache, senão num vai mesmo.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: Port 8081 is closed on 189.33.139.194.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Ah!, Tem a configuração do roteador da NET tambem!!
<rsser_away> eh fogo esse negocio de abrir portas
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o que tem o modem do virtua
<rsser_away> as vezes, a operadora bloqueia algumas
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem que abrir as portas lá tambem ué.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: abrir portas nesse modem da net impossivel creio
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: No meu dá.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Qual a marca e modelo do seu?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: webstar
<sistematico> Modelo?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: webstar 2100
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: webstar dpc2100 pra ser exato
<sistematico> Desabilita todo tipo de firewall dele.
<sistematico> Senão não vai funcionar.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: 192.168.100.1
<sistematico> Esse é o IP do seu modem.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: a questão é que não tem como logar nele
<sistematico> Porque?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: consigo ver poucos dados via 192.168.100.1
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vc usa qual modem ai?
<sistematico> Na minha outra casa é um RCA/Thomson
<sistematico> Da propria NET mesmo.
<sistematico> Aqui eu uso Internet da Vivo :-|
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/modem_DPC2100.html é esse?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: esse webstar que tenho aqui não tem painel de administração
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: esse mesmo
<Pirata_da_Rede> fazendo um shot
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o firmware deixo desabilitado até o status
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: esses vermes da net limita tudo até dados do seu modem
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: http://i.imgur.com/kZU1KVT.png
<sistematico> É, o grande problema é esse maldito aí.
<sistematico> Pede a Troca meu amigo.
<sistematico> 10621
<sistematico> Liga lá e pede o Thomson, ele tem configuração de portas e ainda tem Wi-Fi.
<sistematico> :D
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: mais o meu plano é só virtua sem combos
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: por isso esse modem sem router
<sistematico> Mas tem outros modelos mesmo sem o combo.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: tem como passar um shot ai do teu tompson?
<sistematico> Eu usava um, só não lembro o nome.
<sistematico> Num tô perto dele.
<Pirata_da_Rede> entendo
<sistematico> Aliás, meu plano, é sem o combo tambem.
<sistematico> É só Internet.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: pelo visto não vou conseguir rodar nada externo no virtua
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: esses planos de combo é só pra ludibriar vc sempre gasta mais
<sistematico> Então, no meu eu rodo, mas é um roteador diferente, não sei se o problema é esse, mas acredito que seja.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Com certeza.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: muito estranho não rodar em nenhuma porta
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: sempre existe uma porta pra se rodar isso
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: a 80 sempre é bloqueada
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: teu modem seria esse? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HGoCvua7z5U/TnzjCA6-pfI/AAAAAAAAAxQ/ahibNdegVWQ/s1600/11-05-28-modem-net-virtua01.jpg
<tprado> eu uso esse modem !
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: vc tem acesso a administração dele?
<tprado> então alem dele eu uso outro equipamento de rede tambem, é um roteador D-link com wi-fi
<tprado> tenho acesso à configuração do roteador!
<tprado> mas este modem até onde eu sei não se acessa!
<Pirata_da_Rede> eu só me fodo com essa net
<Pirata_da_Rede> primeira oportunidade vou me livrar disso
<tprado> O que querem fazer?
<hggdh> Pirata_da_Rede: linguagem, por favor
<Pirata_da_Rede> hggdh: foi mal
<tprado> kkk
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: estou tentando rodar externo meu apache
<Pirata_da_Rede> mais não consigo em nenhuma porta
<tprado> vc usa esse modem tbm?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: webstar dcp2100
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: ele também não acessa para configurar?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: sem acesso algum a configurações do modem
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: http://i.imgur.com/kZU1KVT.png
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: então só sua máquina esta conectada nesse modem, mais nenhuma?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: notebook, desktop e ps3 tudo via wifi
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: problema tá na net que bloqueia todas as portas existentes
<rcbdesigner> a rsser_away  ah ele saiu
<rcbdesigner> eu ia dizer que já vi archlinux rodando em table
<rcbdesigner> tablet*
<rcbdesigner> wm8650
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: humm então se o modem tem wi-fi , deve ter como acessa-lo para configuração sim
<z3br0id3> rcbdesigner, quero só ubuntu pra mobile só isso rs
<rcbdesigner> o archlinux deve ser mais leve z3br0id3
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: o problema tá no modem da operadora não no meu router
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: são aparelhos distintos
<rcbdesigner> e fazer a mesma coisa sem mta frescura
<z3br0id3> rcbdesigner, é pode ser isso também...mas eu to torcendo e ansioso já pelo ubuntu mobile
<rcbdesigner> aqui um dos vídeos do archlinux numa tablet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxkasu-_lKg
<rcbdesigner> vai demorar.... tem nem previsão para vir pra cá... a Ursinha poderia até dar uma estimativa .. mas não está aqui
<rcbdesigner> soube que vai ser lançado em outubro.. pelo vídeo promocional a Dell... HP... etc já estão envolvidas
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: hum entendi vc tbm usa aparelhos distintos, então se o problema é o modem mesmo complicou hein...
<z3br0id3> hmmmm
<z3br0id3> rcbdesigner, ai sim a coisa vai ficar legal!
<rcbdesigner> vão ser comercializados os smartphones em 3 países inicialmente... tão cogitando que um deles seja o Brasil.. ai o povo vai a loucura
<rcbdesigner> mas não é nada certo
<z3br0id3> rcbdesigner, o tablet do video parece um iphone 3gs gigante
<z3br0id3> rs
<z3br0id3> a ele deve ter feito muita gambiarra pra fazer rodar no tablet
<rcbdesigner> o que o rsser_away  falou é verdade.. eu tenho um tablet com processador wm8650 e já ta lento.. a ROM era um pouco boa a que coloquei.. tinha uma mais rápida mas dava uns bugs
<rcbdesigner> quando coloquei*
<rcbdesigner> z3br0id3,  presumo que não...
<rcbdesigner> se tiver interessado compra da china como fiz... para 90 reais com frete grátis.. só se der azar como eu tive e ser taxado por igual valor e reterem por 3 meses até liberarem o envio
<z3br0id3> eu vejo em um futuro proximo sistemas cada vez mais complexos para mobile... a ver pleo galaxy note 2 que tem processador mais potente que muito notebook por ae
<rcbdesigner> paga*
<rcbdesigner> euvejo um fuuro em que vc usa algo tipo um óculos com fone de ouvido e aquela tela fina que desenvolveram com alta nitidez e que codifique o seu olhar que nem a cadeira daquele físico
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: o jeito é acender uma vela é rezar pra algum dia isso mudar
<z3br0id3> hahaha....isso é real msm...mas ainda acho longe do povao isso :(
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Meu modem é exatamente esse.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico, RodrigO23: valeu pela força que deram ai :)
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: espero que um dia as coisas mudem aqui no brasil em relação a isso
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: se vc queimar seu modem, eles trocam, ai derepente funciona hsauhsauhaa
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: uahuahuhauha pior que perdi um router que tava conectado no cable do virtua
<tprado> ja aconteceu isso aqui, deu um raio e queimou o router, nic e tudo mais
<sistematico> Funciona sim, comigo funciona, porque não funcionará com você?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: caiu um raio cabuloso passo pelo modem e queimo o router e a entrada ethernet do meu notebook
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: kkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> AWAY_z3br0id3,  os chineses vão baratear tudo =D
<rcbdesigner> já estão entrando no ramo de energia alternativa.... produção em massa custos diminuem consideravelmente
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: http://www.cfgigolo.com/2006/12/virtua-queima-roteadores-e-placas-de-rede/
<rcbdesigner> Pirata_da_Rede,  isso é ter sorte
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: olha isso não aconteceu só comigo http://www.cfgigolo.com/2006/12/virtua-queima-roteadores-e-placas-de-rede/
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: pois é kra, tenso né, foi assim mesmo que aconteceu comigo tbm! prejuizo...
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: a minha sorte que nesse dia o PS3 tava desconectado do router se não
<Pirata_da_Rede> a casa tinha caido geral
<rcbdesigner> eu uso velox.... podem rir..
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: cable?
<rcbdesigner> se conecto os cabos direto no pc?
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: tava tudo conectado via RJ45 no router
<Pirata_da_Rede> pegando a conexão
<rcbdesigner> hum
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: nessa veio o raio passo pelo modem da net e queimo o router a placa de rede do pc e a rede do notebook
<Pirata_da_Rede> o modem na net não sofreu nada só os aparelhos conectados a ele
<rcbdesigner> aqui comprei uns adaptadores mesmo para pegar sem fio nos pcs
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: agora to usando via adaptador usb no pc
<rcbdesigner> poise
<Pirata_da_Rede> aqui no notebook tem wifi integrado
<Pirata_da_Rede> o ps3 tbm pega via wifi
<rcbdesigner> é uma pena pq perde qualidade de conexão mas..
<Pirata_da_Rede> minha sorte que nesse dia ele não tava conectado via RJ45
<rcbdesigner> e pq não muda de empresa?
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: de fato se perde
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: Pois é quando tem chuva forte eu desconecto o router do modem!
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: se tiver trovejando não exite mesmo eu rodei legal aqui
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: estou esperando pelo http://www.livetim.tim.com.br/
<Pirata_da_Rede> se for pra sair desse tem que ser pra um melhor
<Pirata_da_Rede> hehe
<rcbdesigner> que bosta.. pedem para fazer cadastro
<Pirata_da_Rede> fibra ainda um sonho distante
<rcbdesigner> vão me entulhar de email
<rcbdesigner> a net não é fibra?
<Pirata_da_Rede> net é cable modem
<Pirata_da_Rede> as redes por trás são fibra creio
<Pirata_da_Rede> mais eles ainda não tem nenhum serviço de fibra apenas
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: Kra fibra não tá tão distante assim não hein
<tprado> alias é a tendencia
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: digo distante a disponibilidade
<Pirata_da_Rede> a fibra vai predominar em pouco tempo
<Pirata_da_Rede> ADSL Cable Modem vão ser coisas do passado
<rcbdesigner> esse livetim só tem no Rio e em Sao paulo.. correto?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: estou no centro de sp e ainda não tem disponibilidade saka
<Pirata_da_Rede> rcbdesigner: acredito que ism
<Pirata_da_Rede> sim
<rcbdesigner> =/
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: Ata, vai predominar mesmo!
<tprado> to vendo o video de data centers do futuro, no blog cfgigolo massa
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: liguei lá pra ver disponibilidade sem previsão
<Pirata_da_Rede> isso que mata o cidadão
<tprado> pura fibra
<Pirata_da_Rede> bom da fibra que as portas tudo aberta se pode rodar o que quiser
<tprado> como assim fica com as portas abertas?
<Pirata_da_Rede> quando eu pegar uma vo esmerilhar a conexão
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: portas como 80 e cia são abertas na fibra
<Pirata_da_Rede> vc tem mais liberdade de acesso diferente do adsl e cable
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: Mas ai é por causa do aparelho né, não por causa do meio fisico!
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: se eu tivesse fibra não taria com esses problemas pra rodar o apache externo
<Pirata_da_Rede> jogava ele na 80 é um abraço
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado, rcbdesigner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRcz_ZgoyY0 olha isso
<tprado> Pirata_da_Rede: 100 "Megas" bits rsrsrs
<SandroRamos> Boa tarde
<tprado> tarde
<SandroRamos> Estou com problema para conectar internet no unbuntu 12.04, obs. Sou iniciante no linux
<SandroRamos_> Boa tarde
<vitorlobo> SandroRamos, tenta digitar dhcpcd.eth0 no terminal pra ver se conecta
<SandroRamos_> Estou com problema para conectar a internet no ubuntu 12.04, aparentemente o wi fi esta funcionando
<SandroRamos_> Deu command not found
<vitorlobo> SandroRamos, qual o problema com a internet q ta rolando?
<SandroRamos_> O wi fi esta funcionando mas nao conecta a internet
<SandroRamos_> Vitorlobo estas ai?
<vitorlobo> SandroRamos_, ta usando ubuntu que versão?
<Pirata_da_Rede> tprado: como é conexão gringa boto fé
<rcbdesigner> to saindo aqui
<rcbdesigner> flw
<SandroRamos> Estou com problema de conexao a internet com o ubuntu 12.04, sou novo no linux
<ewerton> qual é sua internet?
<ewerton> não estranhe por ter muita gente aqui e ninguem responder, os brasileiros tem o costume de se conectarem e não ficarem na frente do computador
<SandroRamos> Via radio com roteador tplink
<ewerton> o cabo que desce direto da antena, funciona?
<SandroRamos> No windows a internet esta ok, somente no linux nao conecta
<ewerton> ok, so um momento
<SandroRamos> Estou noutro pc esta conectado normalmente
<ewerton> estava funcionando no linux e de repente parou de funcionar? ou nunca funcionou?
<SandroRamos> Acabei de instalar o linux 12.04 ainda nao conctei atraves dele
<ewerton> ok, faça o seguinte...
<ewerton> vai la em cima, perto do relogio, tem as conexoes, certo?
<SandroRamos> Ok
<ewerton> ele encontra o roteador?
<SandroRamos> Sim
<ewerton> clica pra conectar
<SandroRamos> Ja esta conectado ao roteador, aparentemente, pois a antena esta com sinal normal
<ewerton> e nao navega?
<SandroRamos> Nao
<ewerton> não tem que atribuir valores de ip?
<ewerton> tipo, dns, gateway?
<SandroRamos> Acredito que nao pois ja localizou minha rede do roteador, tenho que fazer algo mais?
<ewerton> cara, rede é meu fraco
<ewerton> eu uso banda larga com fio
<ewerton> vai pesquisando que você consegue
<ewerton> eu ja apanhei muito nessas coisas
<ewerton> tenho que sair
<ewerton> boa sorte!
<SandroRamos> Ok, vou aguardar alguem postar uma resposta
<SandroRamos> Obrigado
<SandroRamos> Estou com problema de conexao a internet com o ubuntu 12.04, sou novo no linux
<Guest1827> Pessoal alguém pode me ajudar com o Gparted?
<jxajro> saudações amigos!
<jxajro> alguém sabe porque a lixeira do ubuntu 11,10 some??
<jxajro> ou melhor...como acessar a pasta lixeira do ubuntu 11.10?
<Guest1827> Gparted - Se eu redimensionar uma partição eu perco algum arquivo?
<jxajro> Oi! Alguém sabe porque não dá pra acessar a lixeira do ubuntu 11.10?
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  aperta super, digita lixeira
<vitorlobo> e ver se abre
<vitorlobo> rs
<Guest1827> Gparted - Se eu redimensionar uma partição eu perco algum arquivo?
<xGrind> Guest1827; perde
<xGrind> ja fiz esse teste kk
<xGrind> estranho que fiz no windows, e não perdi
<jxajro> OOOi Vitor! Oi.
<jxajro> pensei que não tinha ninguém no canal
<xGrind> Guest1827; tipo, se vc tem 100gb e quer redimensionar pra dividir, nao perde
<xGrind> mas se for juntar 50+50, dai perde
<jxajro> apertar o que? Super? que super?
<xGrind> jxajro; tecla 'windows'
<jxajro> é estranho uma coisa....eu clico no link da lixeira aqui na área de trabalho e se abre a pasta o relogio fica rodando e os ítens não aparecem
<jxajro> consegui recuperar indo no .local/shared/trash
<jxajro> opa..ok xGrind
<jxajro> nada! eu aperto o windos direito digito t..e nada! :(
<jxajro> os outros funcionam normalmente.
<jxajro> engraçado que pelo menos aparecia o navegador de pastas.
<jxajro> mas agora nem ele.
<xGrind> jxajro; instala outro gerenciador de arquivos: thunar, pcmanfm
<al4nc4ds> http://www.ilovetorrents.me/signup.php
<jxajro> dá pra instalar? mas e este outro..vai ficar sobrando aqui?
<xGrind> jxajro; vai ter q ficar ;x
<xGrind> al4nc4ds; q isso?
<al4nc4ds> tracker priv8
<jxajro> :(
<jxajro> o que eu tenho é o Nautilus, né?
<xGrind> jxajro; coloca o thunar e ve se abre
<jxajro> thunar?
<xGrind> é do xfce
<jxajro> instalo pelo apt get intall...etc?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install thunar
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> que merda hein, amigo???
<jxajro> pra tirar depois como faço?
<xGrind> jxajro; olha o thunar
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-11-02-2013-192218.php
<jxajro> engraçado que eu tento ver o nautilus pelo terminal e quando clico na lixeira ele diz que não é possivel acessar.
<xGrind> jxajro; Ubuntu 12.10
<xGrind> ?
<jxajro> 12.10?
<jxajro> Nem em sonho!
<jxajro> Enquanto eu não conseguir fazer, pelo menos, um apegraide neste computador...esquece 12.10!!!!!!!
<jxajro> O Thunar parece legal
<jxajro> é muito pesado?
<xGrind> levinho
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> vou colocar
<jxajro> mas e se não funcionar..posso tirar ele??
<xGrind> jxajro; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge thunar
<jxajro> opa..ok.vou tentar o thunar..já deve estar no ponto0
<jxajro> Opa..o Thunar_funcionou_!!!!
<Kil3rB3E> E ai galera Boa noite ai pra geral
<Kil3rB3E> alguém usando backtrack ai ?
<Ernandes> eu naoo
<Kil3rB3E> Usa sabayon então
<Ernandes> neste pc sim
<Kil3rB3E> tive dificuldades em usar sabayon, gostei mais do backtrack
<Ernandes> cada um com seu gosto..
<Kil3rB3E> pois é
<Kil3rB3E> tu curte pentest amigo ?
<Ernandes> nao faço mais isso..
<Ernandes> to no sossego agora
<Kil3rB3E> você fazia pentest antes ?
<Ernandes> pericia forense
<Kil3rB3E> mas porque paro amigo canso desta area fera ?
<Ernandes> sim.. fazer realatorios pro senado é um pe no sacooo
<Kil3rB3E> creio que sim viu kk
<Ernandes> eu sei.. uma hr cansa.. muito stress
<Kil3rB3E> pois é cara, tô querendo engrenar nesta Area do pentest
<Ernandes> boa sorte...
<Kil3rB3E> acho muito interessante
<al4nc4ds> Kil3rB3E, viu a distro que te indiquei ?
<Kil3rB3E> Não vou Olhar aqui
<z3br0id3> voltei =)
<Kil3rB3E> Acabei de Olhar Al4nc4ds
<Kil3rB3E> Parece ser Ótima
<jxajro> beleza, xGrind..funcionou.
<Kil3rB3E> você usa ela ?
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> obrigado
<xGrind> jxajro; \o
<al4nc4ds> Kil3rB3E, sim
<jxajro> mas não entendi porque o Nautilus deu pau...:(
<Kil3rB3E> melhor do que a back ?
<jxajro> esse Thurn..aí é bom hein?
<al4nc4ds> e um mint dele
<jxajro> Uma coisa curiosa que notei...é que todos os arquivos aparecem com um cadeadinho fechado...:o
<Kil3rB3E> pois é cara vocês tem algumas dicas ai para o Pentest ?
<Kil3rB3E> ai alguém é fera em ataque DDOS ?
<xGrind> Kil3rB3E; eu. quer levar ban da rede?
<Kil3rB3E> Levar Ban porque mano?
 * hggdh começa a prestar atenção...
<vitorlobo> Kil3rB3E, interprete a pretação de atenção do hggdh como um alerta
<vitorlobo> fica a dica
<vitorlobo> ;O
<vitorlobo> Kil3rB3E,  é tipo uma voadora do raikage
<Kil3rB3E> foi mal então cara
<Kil3rB3E> só quero aprender
<Kil3rB3E> isto que falei e entre outros entende VitorLobo
<vitorlobo> Kil3rB3E,  #cg-br
<vitorlobo> Kil3rB3E, go
<Kil3rB3E> OK
<elias_> Boa noite, gostaria de instalar o programa, mas ao terminio do download foi informado que tinha 753mb, com esse tamanho eu não copiar para o cd. o que fazer?
<elias_> por favor, preciso de ajuda, pois sou marinheiro de primeira viagem.
<alvaro> grava em um DVD
<elias_> já gravei, porem na maquina na qual estou tentando instalar não reconhece o DVD para inicializar
<alvaro> ??
<alvaro> voce configurou a Bios para iniciar pelo DVD?
<elias_> com o dvd não consigo inicializar a maquina
<elias_> ja fiz
<alvaro> então o é problema no DVD em si, ou na unidade de leitura
<elias_> Vou tentar a versão anterior
<elias_> tem um link seguro?
<alvaro> elias  que programa que é?
<elias_> versão 12.04
<alvaro> baixou de onde?
<elias_> no site http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-12
<alvaro> queime outro DVD, pode ser defeito na midia
<elias_> ok vou tentar. obrigado
<alvaro> disponha
<elias_> Até a proxima
<elias_> Fui..
<fzapp> boa noite a todos...
<fzapp> Tenho um problema: não consigo que os notes da minha rede conectem na impressora
<fzapp> 1-A impressora é local de um ubuntu 12; o meu note também com ubuntu conecta e imprime
<fzapp> 2-os notebooks com windows 7 (esposa) e windows 8 (filha) não locallizam a impressora
<fzapp> 3-Acesso a página da impressora via CUPS (http://servidor:631/printers) desde qualquer máquina
<fzapp> 4-Os windows conectam entre si mas não localizam a impressora
<fzapp> 5-tenho um apache configurado no meu note, que os outros notes da rede localizam
<fzapp> 6-Localizar a impressora por IP não rola, nem CUPS nem SAMBA
<fzapp> 7-A rede do SAMBA fica inacessível para os Windows, embora desde os notes consiga vê-la
<marcio> alguém na sala??
<marcio> preciso de uma força da galerinha com mais experiencia no ubuntu
<marcio> ao tentar instalar o ubuntu o cd não da boot e a tela fica preta
<JonathanVeg> aqui já tem mais gente..
<kayo> JonathanVeg, sim, e ai vai
<kayo> aqui a galera conversa sobre o ubuntu
<kayo> suporte e td mais
<itaipu> boa noite!
<kayo> cada canal é bem dividido no assunto, e alguns sao mais rigidos que outros.. por exemplo, se vc começar a falar de programacao aqui, nego vai te aconselhar a ir a outro canal
<rsser_away> JonathanVeg ?
<kayo> tudo para manter a ordem.
<rsser_away> o que o JonathanVeg quer?
<kayo> ele é novo no irc, eu to mostrando as salas pessoal.
<JonathanVeg> isso ai
<itaipu> se eu tiver problema com a instalaçao do ubuntu alguem me ajudaria?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: tá por ai?
<sistematico> Sim.
<Pirata_da_Rede> pvteco
<YanGM> http://i.imgur.com/5ZTmE1X.jpg
<sistematico> É o seu desktop?
<sistematico> Fiquei no vácuo.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, hihihih lascou-se
<manoel180> boa noite
<manoel180> estou com dificuldade de acessar alguns site no ubuntu
<manoel180> Boa noite pessoal
<manoel180> tem um bom tempo que uso ubuntu
<manoel180> e gostaria de contribuir com a comunidade
<vvesley> boa noite.
<vvesley> gostaria de uma ajuda. existe algum canal sobre a certificação LPI?
<sagat> diiiiiiiiiiiia
<sagat> não tem ninguem online ai
<cfdisk> Bom dia
<sagat> oque é fazer flood no canal
<sagat> eu estou lendo as regras
<sagat> e não sei oque é i sso
<cfdisk> voce repetir mesma coisa varias vezes.
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> então cara eu to usando aqui o librix
<sagat> ja ouviu falar
<cfdisk> Nunca.
<cfdisk> Bom?
<sagat> parece estavel cara
<sagat> ele é baseado no gentoo
<sagat> conhece gentoo
<cfdisk> sim.
<sagat> é mais bsd mesmo
<sagat> mas to aprendendo cara
<sagat> vc ja usou emerge ?
<cfdisk> Ja, eu ja usei o gentoo a um tempo atraz.
<cfdisk> gosto muito do gentoo por causa do gerenciador de pacotes dele.
<cfdisk> um dos melhores sistema que ja utilizei depois do slackware.
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> eu curti o slack tambem , porém acho que hj em dia não se tem mais tempo para ficar fazendo certas coisas na unha
<cfdisk> concordo.
<sagat> depois do slack eu parti parao debian
<sagat> ubuntu
<sagat> hj to no tal de librix
<sagat> rs
<sagat> cara eu não to conseguindo instalar o amule nem com o  emerge e nem com o portage
<silverbulleto> aindam usam o amule?
<cfdisk> usa o dpkg.
<cfdisk> baixa o pacote e instala.
<cfdisk> Porque nao esta conseguindo instalar com emerge?
<sagat> não sei descompactar dpkg
<cfdisk> Ele tem no repositorio
<cfdisk> dependendo de qual voce esta usando.
<sagat> qual sisstema ?
<sagat> esse notebook aqui
<sagat> veio com o librix
<cfdisk> entao, falo no gentoo.. mas se o librix e baseado no gentoo deve ter.
<sagat> e eu só consigo instalar coisas com o tal de emerge
<sagat> o portage abriu mas não consegui fazer nada com ele
<sagat> executei como root
<sagat> vo tentar aqui
<cfdisk> Baixa o source e instala ele entao.
<cfdisk> Procura no google utiliza o dpkg.
<cfdisk> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-arch/dpkg
<cfdisk> la tem o amule.
<cfdisk> e no packages deve ter tb.
<cfdisk> ele fica em net-p2p.
<cfdisk> faz um update do seus packages.
<cfdisk> emerge update
<cfdisk> depois um upgrade..
<cfdisk> e tenta usar o emerge amule.
<sagat> blz vo fzer isso
<cfdisk> voce me falou do gentoo me deu vontade de usar ele novamente.
<cfdisk> =/
<julinux> galera
<julinux> Alguém conhece algum software estilo VisualG para aprender Portugol?
<julinux> Qual o método mais fácil de aprender inglês, por associação ou gramática?
<julinux> ops
<julinux> channel errado
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<insano> julinux: estilo visualg tem sim
<insano> julinux: tem também o gportugol
<insano> julinux: http://www.aulas.com/video-aulas/baixando-conhecendo-ferramenta-portugol-ide-java-aprendizado-algoritmos
<julinux> Alguém aqui por acaso não teria uma conta no Manicômio-Share?
<insano> julinux: aqui é canal sobre ubuntu linux
<julinux> ok
<julinux> insano então me tire uma dúvida
<julinux> to usando o chromium no ubuntu e ele já vem com o flash tanto é que consigo ver vídeos no youtube normalmente. mas tem alguns sites que pedem para instalar o flash não sei pq
<insano> julinux: não
<julinux> não o que
<phillipe> alguem sabe como solucionar o problema de falta de conexão wifi no 12.10?
<phillipe>  alguem sabe como solucionar o problema de falta de conexão wifi no 12.10?
<[Orca]> boa tarde, gente
<[Orca]> tem como eu saber o estado físico do pc atravez do linux? quer dizer, meu pc ta maluco
<[Orca]> nao inicia sempre, tenho q ficar resetando até pegar, n sei se é hd ou a fonte, ou sei lá rs
<Celso> muitas vezes só de retirar a poeira do cooler e da fonte ja resolve
<[Orca]> alguem pode da essa forca?
<Celso> outra dica tabem é retirar os pentes de menoria e passa uma borracha de escola mesmo nos contatos.Muitas vezes pode ser mau contato
<biglinux-buddha> nos repositorios tem programas de teste de fadiga para  avaliar a maquina
<[Orca]> é...
<[Orca]> não sei se é impreção minha
<[Orca]> mas ele ta demorando a ligar
<[Orca]> em fim. talvez seja isso...
<Celso> [Orca], pode ser poeira em excesso
<Celso> esquenta
<[Orca]> hmm
<[Orca]> falar com meu pai pra limpar ele, e ver que da
<[Orca]> tava preocupado em ser hd
<[Orca]> pq esses dias deu umas travadas...
<biglinux-buddha> uns dos lugares que acumulam poiera sao nas danadas das ventoinhas
<[Orca]> pois é...
<Celso> [Orca], voce tem desktop ou notebook?
<[Orca]> desktop
<Celso> entao é bem mais facil
<[Orca]> é...
<Celso> so abrir a lateral e ver se tem muita poeira no cooler e na fonte
<[Orca]> tipo...
<[Orca]> poeira tb faz kernel e tudo do sistema travar?
<Celso> [Orca], depente......se a maquina estiver esquentando muito o sistema trava
<biglinux-buddha> tudo e possivel!!!!!huhuhuaaauuu
<Celso> cehgando as vezes a desligar
<Celso> chegando
<[Orca]> pior q nem esquentou...
<Celso> porque a BIOS tem uma temperatura limite de segurança
<[Orca]> pois eh
<[Orca]> tava preocupado q fosse hd... hoje mesmo tive que resetar até o sistema iniciar várias vezes...
<[Orca]> e agora poco travou tudo...
<vitorlobo> Celso,  minha bios uma vez chegava a 99%
<vitorlobo> a temperatura
<vitorlobo> e desligava o pc em segundos
<vitorlobo> eu tinha acabado de compra-lo
<vitorlobo> o engraçado foi q os vendedores olharam e disseram
<vitorlobo> "não, ...ta tudo na normalidade"
<[Orca]> pois eh
<vitorlobo> dai eu: "normal ne...ligar e ele desligar depois de segundos...
<vitorlobo> dai disseram depois: ah..foi mal, esquecemos de atualizar a bios
<vitorlobo> bunito fosse se tivesse pifado
<vitorlobo> rs
<[Orca]> bem... ai disse q ta normal
<Celso> vitorlobo, o loco...99%
<[Orca]> haha.
<[Orca]> bem...
<[Orca]> vou mudar de hd jaja
<vitorlobo> sabe
<vitorlobo> sempre q uso hd de 500gb das samsung
<vitorlobo> esses duram bastante
<[Orca]> queimar a iso do sistema aqui e vou trocar pra m de 500 gb. ver q da. esse hd tem 7 anos. talvez seja isso
<vitorlobo> esse mesmo ...tem uns 7 anos tbm
<vitorlobo> e ta suave
<[Orca]> pois é
<[Orca]> só agora deu pau
<[Orca]> haha.
<[Orca]> o tenso é instalar td de novo..aff
<vitorlobo> mas todo hardware tem seu tempo de vida mesmo ne
<[Orca]> em fim... se n for hd to ferrado... compro outro pc
<vitorlobo> [Orca] tu tinha de fazer backup em dvd
<[Orca]> pois eh
<[Orca]> gnt...
<[Orca]> uma prguntinha básica
<[Orca]> se eu deixar esse hd tipo em segundo plano, tem como acessar ele do outro hd?
<[Orca]> tipo deixar o de 500 master e esse aqui bugadfo de segundo palano. e ir passando as coisas de um pra o outro
<[Orca]> vitorlobo: tem cm?
<vitorlobo> cm = centimetro?
<[Orca]> como...P
<[Orca]> haha. deixar o hd bugado em segundo plano
<matheus> ola
<Bon-chan> pessoal, 12.04 ou 12.10? qual o atualmente mais estável e livre de bugs?
<[Orca]> olah
<matheus> acabei de instalar o linux ubuntu e ta dando uma mensagem dizendo que nenhum sistema de raiz foi definido como arrumo isso
<[Orca]> vich... nem sei... dizem que os dois tem bastantes virus...
<[Orca]> hmm
<[Orca]> bugs
<[Orca]> hauahauahaua
<[Orca]> mente longe
<[Orca]> perdoei-me=)
<matheus> alguem pode me ajudar
<matheus> ?/??
<guigouz> Bon-chan, 12.04
<guigouz> matheus, mas vc já instalou ?
<matheus> nao consigo acabar
<matheus> por esse motiva da mensagem
<[Orca]> hmm. num sei matheus...
<matheus> sera que ninguem sabe?
<[Orca]> hmm
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.blogspot.com.br/
<hggdh> Bon-chan: os dois tem bugs. NO entanto, 12.04 é mais estável
<Bon-chan> hggdh, e a diferença entre a versão desktop e a alternate? alternate seria mais indicada para notebooks?
<[Orca]> merda
<[Orca]> cara... acaba de trava
<[Orca]> hahaha
<[Orca]> deve ser o naldito hd mesmo
<hggdh> Bon-chan: alternate usa debian-installer para a instalação (e tem algumas opções a mais, como LVM); desktop usa ubiquity (grafico). De resto, é a mesma coisa.
<hggdh> Bon-chan: de forma geral, desktop é mais, ah, bonitinho na instalação
<hggdh> [Orca]: linguagem, por favor
<Bon-chan> é, acabei de ler aqui. vou pelo desktop mesmo
<Bon-chan> obrigado, hggdh
<Bon-chan> :)
<MarconM> e ae galera
<hggdh> MarconM: bons dias (ou tardes, como for ;-)
<MarconM> hggdh, e ae qunato tempo
<MarconM> acordei agora ... esse carnaval tava bom demais
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> MarconM; saiu de MaricónM no carnaval? :D
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> e ae bichael =)
<xGrind> kk
<hggdh> MarconM: carnaval? Que carnaval?
<MarconM> hggdh, brasil ... carnaval lembra ... =)
<hggdh> ah
<MarconM> todo mundo loco, mulher para todo lado
<hggdh> pois é... n ão tem isto aqui
<hggdh> bem, tem o mardi gras em New Orleans, mas é isto (e é bem, hum, diferente)
<xGrind> hggdh; vc deveria agradecer por nao ter carnaval aí :D
<hggdh> xGrind: de certa forma, eu agradeço. Mas sinto falta do time off
<Deathlok> carnalixo
<julinux> MarconM é homem vestido de mulher e mulher vestida de mulher... ninguém sabe quem é quem... uahsuahsasuh'
<julinux> Povo Alienado
<MarconM> julinux, eu acho que voce foi nas parada errada
<MarconM> eu to falando de carnaval .. em fevereiro
<MarconM> nao na parada gay =)
<MarconM> mas nada contra
<julinux> mas no carnaval quem é gay incubado se revela
<julinux> Já vi muitas revelações no carnaval
<julinux> aqui já faz três dias que a vidraça da minha porta não para de tremer me causando um grande incômodo por conta dessa macumba
<xGrind> julinux; vai la e se revela ue :D
<Nise> boa tarde
<Nise> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Nise> olá
<raclinux> boa tarde para toda galera
<julinux> Boa Tarde Nise
<julinux> Boa Tarde raclinux
<raclinux> boa tarde julinux
<raclinux> pessoal preciso de ajuda para rodar blu-ray no ubuntu 12.10
<raclinux> alguem ja conseguiu?
<raclinux> blu-ray alguem?
<Shidz> ow alguem sabe a opçao do nmap pra ver o uptime de um host?
<Bon-chan> pessoal, como conferir se o md5sum da iso instalada no meu pendrive está ok?
<Metal_> boa tarde pessoal
<Metal_> estou motando um server para ser meu firewall e proxy, devo utilizar a 12.10 ?
<Metal_> alguma sugestão em relacao a versao 12.04 server?
<Metal_> alguem?
<Bon-chan> Metal_, espere um pouco que uma hora alguém responde. :)
<Metal_> Bon-chan: thx
<Kil3rB3E> Boa tarde Galera
<Kil3rB3E> Preciso de uma ajuda
<Kil3rB3E> alguém sabe com configura o T50 para redes externas ?
<Kil3rB3E> Please
<Kil3rB3E> ^^
<luuh> oooiii
<luuh> como instalo programas no linux ?
<Celso> central de programas
<Charles> Boa Tarde pessoal
<rsser_away> ae galera, uma noticia que me deixou feliz ==> Entre o final de fevereiro e o início do mês de março deste ano, a Canonical deve disponibilizar a primeira versão de testes para usuários do Ubuntu Phone
<rsser_away> fiquei triste de novo => Ela estará disponível apenas para quem tem um Galaxy Nexus
<Celso> o loco
<Celso> meu galaxy Ace então dancou
<hggdh> o Nexus é a instalação de referencia para o Ubntu phone
<hggdh> (como o Nexus 7 é a referencia para o Ubuntu tablet)
<Ernandes> aff
<Ernandes> puff
<KobraKao> gente como eu movo
<KobraKao> um conteudo de uma pasta
<KobraKao> para outra pasta
<KobraKao> todo o conteudo
<KobraKao> nao a pasta
<insano> KobraKao: seleciona, recorta e cola
<KobraKao> nao
<KobraKao> tem q ser via terminal
<KobraKao> pois montei um pen em w,r
<KobraKao> e pela pasta em si nao vai
<KobraKao> ja tentei
<KobraKao> so vai pelo terminal
<KobraKao> estranho ne
<insano> KobraKao: acho que vc já sabe então
<KobraKao> nao sei
<KobraKao> nao todo o conteudo
<KobraKao> sei mover a pasta
<vitorlobo> http://vitorlobo.blogspot.com.br/
<insano> KobraKao: qual é o caminho da pasta?
<KobraKao> mv diretorio novodiretorio
<hggdh> KobraKao: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha...
<KobraKao> home/intelhdbackup
<KobraKao> quero mover para
<KobraKao> home/pen/System/Library/Extensions
<insano> vitorlobo: essa é a versão dinâmica do blogger?
<KobraKao> mais so o conteudo da pasta intelhd
<KobraKao> e nao a pasta intel hd
<KobraKao> entendeu
<hggdh> KobraKao: e porvaveis subdirectorios?
<insano> sim
<vitorlobo> insano, nem sei doq vc se refere rs
<vitorlobo> ao q vc se refere
<hggdh> s/provaveis/provaveis/
<vitorlobo> insano, versao dinamica de q exatamente/
<vitorlobo> r?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> insano, layout?
<KobraKao> hggdh, sao arquivos q nao tem suv directorios
<insano> KobraKao: mv /home/intelhdbackup/* /home/pen/system/library/extensions
<KobraKao> ummm
<KobraKao> usa-se o *
<KobraKao> eu fazia isso pra remover
<KobraKao> alguns nome
<insano> KobraKao: isso, é o que chamamos de caracteres curinga
<KobraKao> tipo rm -rf nome*
<KobraKao> bacana
<KobraKao> deveria ter usado essa logica
<KobraKao> hehehe
<insano> KobraKao: recomendo uma leitura mais aprofundada sobre wild card caracters (caracteres curinga)
 * hggdh apoia tal leitura, antes que uma desgraça ocorra
<insano> vitorlobo: é que antes as versões do blogspot eram puramente estáticas e agora estão funcionando em um versão dinâmica
<vitorlobo> insano, to por fora....até pq esse layout fui eu quem fiz rs
<insano> vitorlobo: ou seja, com ajax
<insano> KobraKao: nunca, em qualquer hipotese use rm -rf /
<vitorlobo> insano, nunca uso o blogger em modo default
<insano> KobraKao: melhor ainda rm -rf /*
<hggdh> insano: não brinque com isto por favor
<insano> KobraKao: algumas distro tem uma proteção contra esse tipo de loucura, outras não
<insano> hggdh: estou alertando
<insano> vitorlobo: entendi, vc customiza tudo
<KobraKao> insano,
<KobraKao> ele ta detectando .bundle como um directorio
<KobraKao> e ta dando pau
<vitorlobo> insano,  sim
<KobraKao> foram todos ficaram os
<KobraKao> .bundle
<KobraKao> como faço
<insano> KobraKao: então use a opção de recursividade
<insano> KobraKao: mv -r .......
<sistematico> insano: mv não funciona assim.
<sistematico> insano: O mv é recursivo por design.
<KobraKao> opção -r eh invalida
<insano> sistematico: nesse caso não sei o que é
<sistematico> KobraKao: O que quer fazer amigo?
<insano> qual a mensagem, KobraKao ?
<KobraKao> mv falou ao mover entre dispositivos
<KobraKao> impossivel remover
<KobraKao> destino: eh um diretorio
<insano> KobraKao: tentou novamente?
<KobraKao> sim
<sistematico> KobraKao: Isso deve ser permissão, montagem somente-leitura ou algo assim.
<insano> sistematico: mas se fosse a montagem ele não conseguiria mover os outros arquivos
<insano> KobraKao: olha as permissões dessas pastas...
<KobraKao> umm
<sistematico> insano: Deve ser NTFS, isso é um lixo mano.
<sistematico> heh
<KobraKao> eh pq elas foram
<KobraKao> e ela ta tentando subistituir
<KobraKao> entendeu
<KobraKao> sem sucesso
<sistematico> KobraKao: sudo chown -R kobrakao /dir/pen
<KobraKao> mais ta read write sim
<sistematico> KobraKao: sudo chown -R kobrakao /dir/pen
<sistematico> Não erra o /dir/pen, senão vai ferrar teu sistema.
<KobraKao> nadaa
<insano> KobraKao: o que há dentro dessas pastas?
<insano> KobraKao: elas estão vazias?
<KobraKao> pronto
<KobraKao> resolvi
<omelete> mv ñ move os arquivo oculto
<omelete> tem q forçar
<KobraKao> so faltaram 3
<KobraKao> dos 20
<KobraKao> mv 1 por 1
<KobraKao> valeuu
<omelete> tenta .*
<KobraKao> ja deu heheh
<insano> KobraKao: se não conseguir tenta a opção -fu
<insano> KobraKao: OK
<KobraKao> valeu
<KobraKao> brigadao
<KobraKao> deu ate pra abrir a mente
<KobraKao> hehehe
<KobraKao> vou tentar da boot aki
<KobraKao> agora
<KobraKao> valeu
<KobraKao> abraçao
<KobraKao> brigado a todos
<sistematico> KobraKao: Conseguiu?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-13
<bymaequinho> boa noite! Sou iniciante no ubuntu e gostaria de saber se tem alguma versão especifica do ubuntu para netbooks?
<bymaequinho> ?
<vitorlobo> bymaequinho,  tem
<bymaequinho> opa vitorlobo onde é que eu encontro?
<vitorlobo> bymaequinho,  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Netbooks
<bymaequinho> obrigado vitorlobo, tenha uma boa noite!! att. Marcos!
<rga> Boa noite pessoal
<rga> Estou com um problema para instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook, alguém pode me da um help?
<rga> Eu já tenho o windows instalado nele e queria fazer dual boot
<vitorlobo> rga,  é só colocar o cd de isntalação
<rga> Só que quando rodo o live cd ele não reconhece que tem o windows instalado
<vitorlobo> rga,  e ir em frente..n tem segredo
<vitorlobo> o proprio dualboot ele pergunta na inicializaçao do livecd
<vitorlobo> se vc quer fazer em dualboot
<vitorlobo> ou nao
<rga> e quando entro no gparted ele aparece uma mensagem de warning sobre GPT signatures, alguém já viu isso?
<rga> vitorlobo: eu já tentei várias coisas, ja formatei e deixei espaço pra instalar o ubuntu em outra partição mas ele não reconhece a outra partição ele sempre reconhece o HD inteiro, e acusa esse tal de GPT signatures quando tento particionar
<vitorlobo> rga,  pq vc n opta por..no momento da instalação dele fazer a partição através do gparted? q tem na propria instalação dele
<rga> vitorlobo: como assim?
<rga> vitorlobo: você entendeu o que falei ali acima?
<rga> eu já tentei instalando o windows primeiro, e deixando uma partição pro ubunto
<rga> já tentei instalando o ubuntu primeiro e deixando uma partição pro windows
<rga> mas se eu instalo um não consigo instalar o outro
<rga> Quando instalo o windows primeiro e deixo a partição pro ubuntu
<rga> e entro no gparted ele não reconhece a partição que deixei
<rga> mostra apenas uma unica partição dizendo ainda não não está alocada
<rga> Quando instalo o ubuntu primeiro e vou instalar o windows ele mostra a partição, mas não deixa eu instalar por causa desse GPT
<sistematico> rga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846856
<sistematico> Já volto.
<rga> sistematico: não tem opção print no gparted
<sistematico> rga: Pode formatar o disco?
<sistematico> Ou já tem seus dados aí?
<rga> sistematico: posso o windows nele ta zerado
<rga> tenho windows instalado nele, mas recem instalei não tem nada
<sistematico> Dá boot pelo LiveCd ou LiveUSB e no Gparted, vai em Dispositivo > Criar Tabela de Partição ...
<sistematico> Entendeu?
<sistematico> rga: Clica em "Avançado" e marca a opção msdos.
<sistematico> rga: Certo?
<sistematico> rga: Se der erro, volta aqui e me informa.
<rga> sistematico: acho que deu certo
<rga> mas continua mostrando não alocado]
<sistematico> Apaga e cria novamente.
<sistematico> Apaga tudo.
<sistematico> rga: Windows sempre instalado primeiro e na sda1.
<sistematico> Senão dá rolo.
<sistematico> sda2,3,4... você usa o esquema que preferir.
<rga> sistematico: então ele não reconhece nenhuma partição
<rga> apenas o espaço total do hd
<rga> então não tem o que apagar
<sistematico> humm..
<sistematico> Tem como tirar uma print da tela?
<rga> e olha que eu tenho 2 partições
<rga> só que ele não reconhece nenhuma
<rga> sistematico: eu achei algo parecido com meu problema aqui
<rga> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186662/existing-partitons-not-recognized-during-installation
<rga> veja a resposta
<rga> eu estou tentando seguir os passos
<rga> mas não consigo rodar o gdisk pelo livecd
<vitorlobo> Idsi, ;*
<rga> diz que eu tenho que habilitar o componente chamado 'universe'
<sistematico> rga: Habilite.
<rga> sistematico: como faço isso?
<sistematico> rga: Se você mandar reconstruir a tabela duas ou 3 vezes usando o gparted, o seu disco vai aparecer.
<sistematico> Tenho quase certeza.
<rga> sistematico: sudo parted /dev/sda mklabel msdos
<vitorlobo> Idsi, ;*
<rga> fiz isso aqui agora e apaguei as partiçõe
<rga> agora tem só o espaço mesmo
<sistematico> Então.
<rga> antes mostrava as partições com fdisk -l
<sistematico> Agora cria as partições.
<rga> agora não mostra mais
<Idsi> vitorlobo :D
<sistematico> Usa o fdisk, cfdisk ou gparted.
<sistematico> Tanto faz.
<rga> a primeira eu crio como?
<sistematico> No fdisk é n
<rga> qual sistema de arquivos
<rga> ntfs?
<sistematico> Depois 1
<rga> estou pelo gparted
<sistematico> Não, o fdisk não se importa com isso.
<sistematico> Nem o gparted.
<sistematico> Crie qualquer uma.
<sistematico> Pode ser NTFS mesmo.
<sistematico> O Windows vai formata-la de qualquer maneira.
<sistematico> Cria a primeira sempre pro Windows.
<rga> sistematico: criei uma
<sistematico> Instalar o Windows fora da primeira dá um trabalho e tanto.
<rga> deixei o resto não alocado
<rga> instalo o windows primeiro?
<sistematico> Usa a sda2 pro /, sda3 /home e sda4 swap.
<sistematico> Já crias as outras.
<sistematico> Ou como achar melhor.
<CyL> Boas noites!
<rga> sistematico: promto / deixo quanto de espaço + ou -?
<rga> sistematico: eu tenho 100GB pro ubuntu
<rga> o que vc me sugere?
<sistematico> rga: Vai depender de você, 10GB pra mim é mais que suficiente.
<sistematico> Vai depender do seu disco tambem.
<CyL> rga: O uso do seu computador é somente doméstico?
<rga> não eu sou desenvolvedor web
<sistematico> Se tem um disco de 100GB eu recomendo 10 ou 15Gb pro /
<rga> vou usar o ubuntu pra desenvolver
<rga> sistematico: e qual sistema de arquivo do / e do /home?
<CyL> rga: Mas sempre como estação de trabalho?
<rga> CyL: sim
<sistematico> Eu recomendo ext4, reiserfs tambem é muito bom.
<rga> sistematico: para ambos?
<sistematico> Sim.
<CyL> rga: Eu colocaria tudo numa partição só, use ext4 não use reiserfs
<rga> sistematico: e / e /home e swat são partições primarias ou lógicas?
<sistematico> CyL: Se ele precisar formatar vai perder os dados pessoais, quanto mais partições melhor pra ele.
<CyL> rga: Normalmente primárias
<sistematico> CyL: No FreeBSD eu uso de 8 a 12.
<CyL> sistematico: Se ele preciar redimensionar, o que é muito mais provável, vai sofrer menos
<sistematico> Pelo contrário.
<sistematico> Vai demorar mais e risco é muito maior.
<sistematico> rga: Você pode usar logicas e extendidas, mas como só tem o Windows e o Ubuntu, recomendo que use o máximo de primárias(que é 4) e só.
<CyL> sistematico: O risco não é maior ou menor considerando que as partições estão todas no mesmo disco, quanto ao "sofrimento" por conta do redimensionamento, isso ficar à cargo da necessidade de precisar trabalhar em baixo nivel com as tabelas de particao caso queira redimensionar, e não ao fato de ter que esperar um pouco a mais porque a partição é maior
<matheus> boa noite gambazada
<CyL> matheus: Boa noite
<sistematico> CyL: Por que criar a /home separada o forçaria a trabalhar em baixo nível?
<sistematico> Não entendi nada.
<CyL> sistematico: Criar não, redimensionar sim.
<sistematico> CyL: E redimensionar só a / não?
<CyL> rga: Bom, uma partição só, no seu caso, era o que eu faria. Diferentes esquemas de partições possuem diferentes vantagens e desvantagens.
<CyL> rga: Não existe uma forma certa de fazer, apenas errada.
<rsser_away> se o cara tah começando com linux, eu recomendaria uma partição maior pro /, pq o cara vai querer testar um monte de programas
<rsser_away> uns 30GB tah de bom tamanho
<luciocarneiro> boa noite
<CyL> luciocarneiro: Boa noite.
<sistematico> CyL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/apcs03.html
<rga> eu deixei 20Gb pro / 2GB par swap e o resto pra /home
<CyL> rga: Quanto de RAM seu computador possui?
<rga> 4GB
<CyL> rga: Deixe no mínimo 4 GB pro swap então, eu deixaria 6.
<sistematico> rga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes#Basic_Partitioning_Scheme_for_a_2TB_Desktop_HDD
<rga> CyL: bom estou instalar o windows agora, eu posso remover as partições que criei pro ubuntu denovo quando for rodar o livecd para instalar posso?
<CyL> rga: Acredito que sim, não estou acompanhando o seu caso desde o início, mas há algo que te impeça de rodar o Linux numa VM, já que está começando?
<omelete> 4gb ram?
<omelete> coloca 512 só
<rga> CyL: fica muito lento trabalhar com VM só tenho 4 de RAM
<CyL> omelete: Se houver um dump de memória ou paginação de grande volume, o computador dele vai travar com 4 GB somente
<sistematico> Não vai não.
<luciocarneiro> meu monitor (samsung syncmaster 793v) tem 17 polegadas , uso ubuntu 12.10, mas ele só tem a opção de 15 polegadas
<sistematico> Em raríssimos casos ele vai usar mais que 1GB.
<omelete> aqui é 2gb
<omelete> swap 512mb
<CyL> sistematico: Considerando que o computador nunca entre em hibernação..
<sistematico> E somente se hibernar mesmo assim acredito que não passe de 200MB.
<omelete> nunca travou, depende do uso tb
<sistematico> CyL: Todo dia ele hiberna.
<CyL> sistematico: O seu caso específico pode não representar a situação do rga. Quando um computador hiberna, ele precisa necessariamente descarregar toda a memória em uso por disco.
<CyL> s/por/pro
<sistematico> CyL: Exato, porem, mesmo se ele estiver com 100 aplicativos abertos dificilmente ele usará mais que 1 GB, acredite.
<CyL> sistematico: Como eu disse, cada caso é um caso.
<sistematico> CyL: Por outro lado, se ele particionar 4 ou 6GB será disperdício de espaço, IMHO.
<sistematico> Minha opnião.
<CyL> sistematico: Novamente voltamos à razão pela qual eu recomendei uma partição só.
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Boa noite!
<sistematico> CyL: Uma partição só é ruim, não é recomendado nem pela Canonical, leia os documentos que eu passei.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: :)
<sistematico> Mas tem gente que usa, gosto é gosto.
<CyL> sistematico: Como já disse, é apenas a minha opinião.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vc usa dual-boot ?
<sistematico> Nesse PC não.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o que acontece que o win8 não enxerga a partição do ubuntu 12.10
<Pirata_da_Rede> agora que vim perceber isso
<sistematico> Nenhum Windows enxerga o Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Por padrão.
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: seu disco não está particionado com GPT não?
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: usei o instalador do ubuntu pra fazer o processo
<rga> CyL: o meu problema todo era esse GPT
<CyL> rga: Até onde eu sei O linux trabalha com GPT.
<Pirata_da_Rede> se não me engano o win7 enxergava o ubuntu como unidade
<rga> CyL: já formatei uma 5 vezes, estou tentando agora de novo
<rga> CyL: e quero usar com dual-boot
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Se não me engano, o Win 8 é a primeira versão que particiona o disco com esquema GPT.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: fui olhar as unidades aqui só aparece o C: mesmo
<Pirata_da_Rede> nada de ubuntu
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: O que o serviço de gerencimento de disco lhe relata?
<Pirata_da_Rede> mais o ubuntu enxerga aqui no win8
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: O Windows não lê nenhum sistema de arquivos alem dos dele.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Isso é normal.
<CyL> rga: Qual windows você está usando?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: brincadeira hein
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> A muitos anos é assim.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: não olhei aqui no esquema de disco do win8
<CyL> rga: Me desculpe a minha intromissão, mas eu eu faço uso de VMs com um computador com 4GB de RAM e um Dual Core, estou muito feliz.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem um programinha que lê, mas eu nem recomendo usar.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: queria ver um seriado mais deixei no ubuntu
<Pirata_da_Rede> agora to no win8
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Entra no Ubuntu e copia ele.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vai ser o jeito
<rga> CyL: win7 ultimate
<CyL> rga: Bom, eu não sei o que você faz, mas se reservar 2GB para cada VM, acho que será suficiente.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: outra coisa que percebi quando fui instalar o ubuntu em dual-boot com win7 não apareceu a opção no instalador da versão 12.10
<CyL> rga: Apenas tenha o cuidade de rodar uma VM de cada vez.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: acabei deletando o seven e instalando o ubuntu apenas
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Quer atualizar seu Ubuntu?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: atualizar?
<rga> CyL: ja rodei mac os em uma VM dentro do win7 e ficou muito lento
<sistematico> <Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: outra coisa que percebi quando fui instalar o ubuntu em dual-boot com win7 não apareceu a opção no instalador da versão 12.10
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o win7 foi pro espaço
<CyL> rga: Não, você não rodou MacOS, você rodou algo preparado para rodar dentro de uma VM.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Graças a Deus.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: me diz uma coisa vale a pena instalar a versão 64bits?
<sistematico> Sempre.
<CyL> rga: MacOS só roda em hardware nativo da Apple, não tire conclusões com base numa única experiência.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Uso 64 bits num Celeron 1.3Mhz.
<Pirata_da_Rede> pois um tempo atrás instalei não reconhecia minha placa de wireless
<sistematico> Isso num tem nada a ver com a arquitetura.
<rga> CyL: não foi hacktosh, eu instalei uma iso do Mac OS Lion
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: podia ter instalado 64bits intaum vacilei
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<CyL> rga: Até onde eu saiba, é preciso um EFI assinado pela Apple para rodar o MacOS. Onde vc conseguiu um?
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem que ver.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: ?
<rga> torrent
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Tem processador que não suporte, mas muiiiiito antigo, sabe?
<Pirata_da_Rede> rga: vc usa macos ai?
<CyL> rga: E como fez para emular um TPM?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: aqui é dualcore 2.3
<rga> Pirata_da_Rede: não, usava em uma VM
<Pirata_da_Rede> rga: como era o desempenho bom?
<rga> CyL: sei lá criei uma maquina pelo Virtual Box, escolhi inclusive no virtual box a opção Mac OS, e coloquei como boot o iso que baixei e instalou
<Pirata_da_Rede> tentei rodar no virtual box uma vez a iso do hackintosh 14 anos até terminar
<rga> Pirata_da_Rede: não muito, era lento
<sistematico> Pra quem nunca rodou o MacOS fora de um MAC: http://www.hackintosh.com/
<Pirata_da_Rede> rga: fora que nem funciono a net
<CyL> rga: O MacOS exige um hardware especializado chamado Trusted Platform Module, provavelmente o virtualbox emulou esse hardware. Software emulando hardware é sempre muito lento.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: aqui tenho 4gbs de ram mais é dd2 800 será que vira melhor na 64
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: percebo lentindão na 32
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Você quase não sentirá diferença.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Mas mesmo assim eu recomendo.
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: O tempo de barramento do ciclo de acesso à RAM independe da arquitetura do processador.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: sempre ouvi falar que o 64 trabalha melhor com mais ram
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Processadores de 64 bits (teoricamente) são capazes de endereçar mais RAM, mas isso não faz com que os ciclos de memória aconteçam mais rápido
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vc tá com 12.10 ai?
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Com 32 bits, sem a extensão PAE seu computador não lê mais que 4GB.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: capitei
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Não.
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Mesmo assim muito fabricante implementam um espaço de endereçamento menor dos que o 64 bits disponíveis
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Não uso Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Nunca usei.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: no meu 12.10 percebo vários erros
<Pirata_da_Rede> to pensando em pegar a 12.04
<sistematico> heh
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: eis a questão
<sistematico> Downgrade não é evolução, eu não faria isso.
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Que erro tem aí?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: com alguns aplicativos
<sistematico> Quais?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: spotify
<sistematico> O que é isso?
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Pirata_da_Rede> streaming de musica
<sistematico> Ah!
<sistematico> Que erro que dá?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: tipo trava e fala o erro mais não lembro agora de cabeça
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Aí fica dificil saber.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: de fato
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: dizem que a 12.04 tá joinha
<sistematico> É, eu não sei.
<Pirata_da_Rede> compiz na 12.10 nem tem aquele efeito de fogo
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: a versão 13 vai demorar?
<sistematico> 13.04 (ano 13 mês 04)
<sistematico> 13.10 (ano 13 mês 10)
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Sacou?
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: 12.04 significa que foi lançada no mês de março de 2012 e 12.10 significa outubro de 2012, assim sendo, a próxima é em março de 2013
<sistematico> Abril.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: entendi
<sistematico> Março é 3..
<CyL> sistematico: correto
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: saquei
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Se estiver descontente, e for formatar, teste outra distro.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: to vendo aqui que as atualizações não vão rolar nessa 13
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Vai que cola! =)
<sistematico> heh
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: cruel é instalar as parada de novo
<sistematico> Não é cruel não.
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: tá na 12.10?
<sistematico> Não quando se tem um esquema de partições bem feito.
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: 12.04
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: me interessei pela elementary os
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Show de bola.
<Pirata_da_Rede> tava vendo um video dela baseada em ubuntu
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Mas é o Ubuntu do mesmo jeito..
<sistematico> uhuhuhu
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: instalei o ambiente grafico dela interessante mais percebo erros
<Pirata_da_Rede> o tal panteon algo assim
<sistematico> Eu uso vários aplicativos do ElementaryOS aqui.
<Pirata_da_Rede> gnome
<sistematico> Geary, Dexter, Maia..
<sistematico> São bem feitos.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: não usei ainda to curioso vendo os videos
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: parece bem limpa visualmente
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: tá rodando tudo de boa ai?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: esse negocio de atualizações rotativas será que vai rolar um dia?
<Pirata_da_Rede> ficar pulando de versão é cruel
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Eu rodo em servidores, não em estações de trabalho, mas até agora está tudo bem!
<sistematico> Como assim?
<sistematico> Rolling Release?
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: vc trabalha com hosts?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: isso
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Se quiser testar uma distribuição rolling, tente gentoo
<hggdh> Pirata_da_Rede: rolling releases estão chegando
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Apenas os meus...
<Pirata_da_Rede> hggdh: tá na hora hein
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: gento conheço de nome mais nunca usei
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: É uma rolling distro, com uma filosofia bem legal, e o melhor, é tudo compilado no seu sistema, sempre garantia de desempenho e funcionalidades máximas.
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Se é que isso faz qualquer diferença :)
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: acho que pular de versão pra versão sempre suspence
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: http://archlinux.org
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Por isso eu prefiro ficar com as versões LTS do ubuntu
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: vejo a galera criticando a 12.10 outros não
<Pirata_da_Rede> complexo
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Bom, eu só uso LTS para o que eu faço
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: vc trabalha com hosts?
<CyL> Pirata_da_Rede: Ádministro alguns, mas somente para uso próprio, estou considerando expandir meu negócio. Pq?
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Os ícones do Elementary: http://i.imgur.com/rt3CMI5.jpg
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: o que acha do archy
<sistematico> Archy?
<Pirata_da_Rede> archlinux
<sistematico> O melhor.
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> sistematico, pula lá no #c4ll
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: parece interessante
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: curto o ambiente limpo
<sistematico> YanGM: Tô bem aqui mesmo! Valeu! heh
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: essa elementary os achei bacana
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> imaginem
<YanGM> elementary + arch
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Viu a Screenshot?
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: vi sim muito bom
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: ai sim hein
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Esse dock no topo, chama Plank, ele é do Elementary.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: instalei o LXDE bem melhor que o unity
<sistematico> É show. O melhor dock que eu já vi, bem melhor que o Docky, Cairo-Dock, wbar, etc..
<Pirata_da_Rede> pesadão unity
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: cairo-dock achei meio pesado
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<CyL> Bom senhores, por hoje é só para mim.
<CyL> Até mais ver
<Pirata_da_Rede> CyL: hasta
<YanGM> sistematico, tem as moral de portar o elementary pro arch?
<sistematico> Pirata_da_Rede: Por isso que eu instalei esse Plank.
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu já uso um monte de coisa do Elementary aqui, ícones, dock, programa de e-mails, contatos, visualizador de imagens..
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: essas outras distribuições que citamos acima é possivel dual com win8
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem quase tudo no AUR.
<YanGM> sistematico, portar o sitema inteiro
<YanGM> e os apps
<YanGM> e lançar a distro
<YanGM> sistematico, deixar idêntico ao original
<sistematico> YanGM: Eu não tenho interesse, porque eu adoro o OpenBox, e o WM do Elementary é 1000x mais pesado que o OpenBox.
<sistematico> No meu PC acho que nem roda :)
<YanGM> sistematico, como é o seu pc?
<sistematico> YanGM: Mas não é uma coisa impossível de se fazer não.
<YanGM> sistematico, seria muito difícil?
<sistematico> YanGM: Seria um projeto que eu ajudaria com todo prazer.
<sistematico> Acho que não.
<YanGM> sistematico, to pensando em fazer isso
<sistematico> YanGM: Esse que eu tô usando, é um Celeron 1.3Mhz, só que é um PC novinho.
<sistematico> YanGM: É um Netbook.
<YanGM> só não sei como usar direito as ferramentas como github, aquele treco da canonical, etc
<sistematico> YanGM: LaunchPad.
<YanGM> não  sei criar iso, um monte de coisa
<YanGM> isso
<Pirata_da_Rede> é uma cilada bino!
<YanGM> mas compilaria na mão cada pacote
<YanGM> só pela awesomeness de ter elementary os no arch
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: to pensando em instalar o a elementary os
<YanGM> sem as porcarias do ubuntu embaixo ferrando tudo
<sistematico> YanGM: Pra fazer uma ISO customizada do Arch, é assim: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Remastering_the_Install_ISO
<sistematico> YanGM: hhaieaueaheiaueaheiaueahiea
<YanGM> sistematico, como faço pra desenvolver um OS em grupo?
<sistematico> YanGM: 1º - Você vai instalar o git.
<YanGM> sistematico, outra coisa
<YanGM> eu posso usar um mac e virtualizar o sistema?
<sistematico> YanGM: Aí você vai dar um git init(ou algo assim, tem que ler o manual) no diretório da distribuição ou programa que tu tá fazendo.
<YanGM> Elementarch 8)
<sistematico> Acho que pode, mas o ideal é rodar nativo.
<sistematico> Lembrando que depois de criada a ISO, ela precisa ser testada né? :)
<sistematico> E se tu rodar no VBox num vai saber se ele vai dar pau rodando nativa.
<sistematico> Tem algumas coisas que mudam.
<YanGM> sistematico, putz
<YanGM> preciso de uma máquina de testes
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: pegando a iso
<YanGM> sistematico, testaria minhas isos bugadas? hehehe
<sistematico> YanGM: Com certeza.
<sistematico> Sem dúvida.
<YanGM> sistematico, o github pode criar iso?
<YanGM> porque de depender do meu upload...
<sistematico> Não funciona assim.
<sistematico> O GITHUB é um repositório.
<sistematico> Assim como o LaunchPad o BitBucket...
<YanGM> perai, lembrei de um treco
<sistematico> Tu manda os fontes de qualquer coisa que você esteja desenvolvendo.
<ermi> alguem sabe como posso  instalar o kde 3.5 no ubuntu 12.10
<YanGM> rsync
<sistematico> ermi: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sistematico> ermi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sistematico> ermi: Eu acho...
<ermi> ai vai instar o kde mais atual
<sistematico> YanGM: No Github, você só trabalha com o git.
<sistematico> ermi: Sim.
<sistematico> ermi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ermi> nao eu  quero o antigo 3.5
<Pirata_da_Rede> KDE 4.10 tá muito bom
<Pirata_da_Rede> curti
<YanGM> sistematico, no caso, ficaria no github o sistema *instalado*, e dele você cria uma iso na sua casa?
<sistematico> ermi: Esse comando vai instalar o último KDE dos "repositórios do Ubuntu".
<sistematico> Se é o último ou não eu não tenho idéia.
<Pirata_da_Rede> sistematico: mais recente de fato
<sistematico> YanGM: Peraí!
<Matheus_Carvalho> waka waka tchu ru ru gambazaaaaaaaaadaaaaa
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos e até amanha
<Matheus_Carvalho> abrass
<YanGM> sistematico, to perando
<sistematico> YanGM: https://github.com/sistematico
<sistematico> YanGM: Lá você acha um repositório com o nome de ironhide.
<sistematico> YanGM: É a minha máquina, se você der um git clone ou um pull tu vai puxar meus arquivos de configuração pro teu pc.
<YanGM> sistematico, cara, o git é lindo
<sistematico> YanGM: O git nada mais é que um versionador de arquivos.
<sistematico> YanGM: Ele fala quem, como e quando mexeu em um arquivo.
<sistematico> YanGM: Então tu pode sugerir que eu altere algum arquivo do meu repositorio, aí eu dou um merge.
<sistematico> Por outro lado, você pode estragar tudo, e fazer um git diff pra ver o que fez de errado e corrigir.
<sistematico> YanGM: O negócio é brutal, mas num é muito simples não.
<YanGM> git diff?
<sistematico> É.
<sistematico> YanGM: https://help.github.com/articles/set-up-git
<sistematico> YanGM: http://git-scm.com/documentation essa é a documentação oficial do GIT, dá uma lida que compensa.
<YanGM> sistematico, interessante
<sistematico> YanGM: Dá uma olhada nas empresas que usam o git: http://git-scm.com/
<sistematico> YanGM: Google, Facebook, Twitter, Xorg, Kernel.org...
<sistematico> heh
<YanGM> sistematico, eu posso ter meu próprio servidor de git, certo?
<Pirata_da_Rede> vou ver a parada do elementary os depois apareço abraço a todos.
<sistematico> YanGM: Pode.
<YanGM> sistematico, eu posso fazer algum tipo de cache com git?
<sistematico> YanGM: O git em si é o cache.
<YanGM> tipo, um cache na minha rede pra caso eu me desconecte do wifi ou acabe a bateria
<YanGM> é que meu upload é péssimo
<sistematico> Ele versiona e cataloga cada alteração no arquivo.
<hdoria> noite
<sistematico> hdoria: Boa noite mestre!
<sistematico> heh
<hdoria> buenas!
<hdoria> tudo tranquilo cara?
<sistematico> Sempre.
<sistematico> Sumido heim?
<sistematico> hdoria: Quase num entra mais na Freenode?
<hdoria> raramente
<hdoria> mas hoje eh um back in black
<hdoria> voltando a usar
<sistematico> Legal.
<KobraKao> sistematico,
<KobraKao> da uma olhada no meu grub
<KobraKao> http://pastebin.com/SMN84vXp
<KobraKao> qro add a esse boot
<KobraKao> uma opção
<KobraKao> cpus=1
<KobraKao> trata-se de um hackintosh
<KobraKao> hack do mac os x
<KobraKao> e ele so inicia se eu der boot com esse cpus=1
<KobraKao> se nao da kernel panic
<YanGM> KobraKao, cara, use o chimera ou chamaleon
<YanGM> grub não é o melhor bootloader pra hackintosh
<KobraKao> eu sei
<KobraKao> mais seria impossivel ?
<KobraKao> add cpus=1
<KobraKao> pra esse boot
<KobraKao> ve la o paste bin
<KobraKao> ele ta dando boot load
<KobraKao> mais da kernel panic
<KobraKao> e no erro que da se nao colocar o
<KobraKao> cpus=1
<YanGM> KobraKao, acredito que deva colocar depois do search, na linha 5
<KobraKao> xo v
<sistematico> Boa noite pra todos.
<KobraKao> deu pau
<KobraKao> heheh
<KobraKao> nao eh ali..
<YanGM> KobraKao, brother, mete o chimera, vou dormir
<YanGM> flw
<KobraKao> falow
<KobraKao> valeuu
<YanGM> nem ajudei
<YanGM> hehehe
<KobraKao> ajudou hehehe
<DarkWolf> Hello there!!!
<DarkWolf> Alguem???
<Idsi> fala, DarkWolf!
<lu_> luck
<Hyuristyle> hey, as chamadas do skype estão mudas e quando me lugam, dps de um tempo cai. alguém sabe oq pode ser?
<Hyuristyle> ligam*
<Hyuristyle> eu ligando não cai, mas ainda fica mudo
<Hyuristyle> consigo compartilhar a tela(Screen Share), mas só
<Hyuristyle> skype 4.1.0.20
<Hyuristyle> lubuntu 12.10
<Bon-chan> alguém?
<alvaro> alguem usa centos
<kernel> alguem problema
<kernel> algum*
<alvaro> meu centos ta pelado, necessito de  um tuto pra deixar redondo...
<Anon_linux> Oi pessoal
<Anon_linux> Tou falndo pelo celular
<Anon_linux> Alguem ae
<Anon_linux> Ae pessoas
<Anon_linux> Quer participar do grupo Anonymous entra nesse IRC irc.anonymousbrasil.com/6667 | Proteste a Rede Globo entra nesse canal dentro la do Anonymous #OpRedeGlobo <--- participe presisamos de vc
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<r13n> rs
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma dúvida...  O MSN vai sair do ar em algum momento, estou usando a rede do msn pelo pidgin ele vai continuar conectando ou terei que reconfigurar as contas para usar a rede do skype?
<kayo> axo que vai ter q se mudar pro skype
<EduardeCalibal> Eu achei que ia rolar um servidor pirata mas acho mesmo que a rede do msn já deu o que tinha que dar.  :)
<EduardeCalibal> Obrigado.
<kayo> um servidor pirata daria mto trabalho
<kayo> contatos novos, registros novos
<kayo> melhor só se mover de um lugar para outro
<EduardeCalibal> Aconteceu o seguinte aqui, configurei logo que anunciaram a conexão pelo skype das contas do msn e não consegui conectar aqui de forma alguma...
<EduardeCalibal> Uma hora terei que fazer isso funcionar.  Hehehe.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço.  Fui.  AFK
<jxajro2> Alo gente! Pelo amor de Deus...socorro!
<jxajro2> meu linux não liga e não consigo achar o Boot Repair!!!
<jxajro2> alguém me ajude...:(
<jxajro2> :.-(
<jxajro2> por favor...tem alguém no canal???
<jxajro2> vitorlobo? vc está aí???
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  fala
<jxajro2> Ooooh Vitor!
<jxajro2> desculpa te incomodar mas é uma emergencia
<jxajro2> o ubuntu como de costume deu pau no boot
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  q tipo de pau?
<jxajro2> aí eu pego o disco do 11.04 e tento instalar o Boot Repair...., nunca deu errado....mas agora
<jxajro2> nao acho o Boot repair...
<jxajro2> q tipo de pau? nao liga
<jxajro2> o pc carrega..até a tela ficar preta e para.
<jxajro2> eu to tc com vc de um netbook velho que já tá no bico do corvo mas uso como estepe
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, mas...preta apagada ou terminal?
<jxajro2> assim...ele liga....mas na hora de carregar ele para.
<jxajro2> a tela liga...e tudo mas depois como o pc para de carregar ela apaga
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  ja testou por o livecd pra ver se roda?
<jxajro2> eu to usando um live CD aqui mas não consigo colocar o Boot Repair.
<jxajro2> Sim...com o Live CD ele roda
<jxajro2> acesso tudo.
<jxajro2> aí tento colocar o boot repair mas ele não entra.
<jxajro2> faço tudo como sempre tenho feito...
<jxajro2> sudo apt-get repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair...etc..mas nada
<jxajro2> é problema de boot né?
<jxajro2> incrivel que isso veio do nada! eu desliguei ele ontem a noite normalmente....
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, sudo apt-get install grub2
<jxajro2> hmmmm
<jxajro2> tava vendo isso agorinha...:)
<jxajro2> funciona isso???
<jxajro2> eu queria ver o boot repair mas ele sumiu... :-(
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<rsilva0831> bom dia
<rsilva0831> pessoal
<jxajro2> o grub2 nao instalou mas deu opção para outro grub
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, esse boot repair n repara nada n rpz
<vitorlobo> n se iluda n
<jxajro2> grub-efi-ia32
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  instala entao pra ver
<jxajro2> como nao, vitor??? sempre usei
<jxajro2> se eu conseguisse instalar nao pedia socorro! :o
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, usou pra q? estranho dar pau no boot frequentemente
<vitorlobo> se for assim melhor q tu mudasse de distro rs
<jxajro2> mas e ai...instalou um grub e agora??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  reboot
<jxajro2> nao é frequente...é de vez em quando
<jxajro2> reeboot sem o cd, ne??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  sim
<jxajro2> mas o que aconteceu com o boot repair??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  quem souber, morre
<jxajro2> sempre usei ele e nunca deu problema
<vitorlobo> eu nem sei oq ocorreu ai
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, para tudo na vida, a primeira vez..sinta-se privilegiado
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro2> como quem souber morre?
<jxajro2> seja lá o que vc disse..continua parado aqui
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  modo de dizer
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  n entra em modo terminal nem nada?
<vitorlobo> fica travado?
<vitorlobo> tudo escuro?
<jxajro2> perai
<jxajro2> nada
<jxajro2> continua parado
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  pressiona ctrl + alt + f2
<vitorlobo> pra ver se ele entra em modo comando
<jxajro2> perai
<jxajro2> nada
<vitorlobo> wtf
<jxajro2> nada
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  n aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro?
<jxajro2_> alo vitorlobo! desculpa
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, n da nenhuma mensagem de erro?
<jxajro2_> este pc já tá tão fraco que desliga sozinho
<jxajro2_> nada
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, rapaz...axo q é problema de hardware
<jxajro2_> to conectando o Live CD denovo
<vitorlobo> n tem erro
<jxajro2_> como???
<jxajro2_> ele liga norma
<jxajro2_> normal
<jxajro2_> :(
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, sim...mas se ta corrompendo o sistema...possa ser q seja problema de hardware pq por exemplo
<jxajro2_> :(
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  existe um problema que dá no kernel chamado "kernel panic"
<vitorlobo> n sei se vc ja ouvio falar
<jxajro2_> nao
<vitorlobo> que geralmente está ligado a mau contato de algum hardware e dá ele na inicialização do boot
<jxajro2_> nao tem como colocar o boot repair...
<jxajro2_> me ensia aí que eu nao te encho mais o saco.
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, nesse caso n vai adiantar de nada boot repair
<jxajro2_> hmm
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  entra la no livecd e no terminal e digita uname -a
<vitorlobo> e me passa oq retornou
<jxajro2_> perai
<jxajro2_> tá carregando
<jxajro2_> eu estranho nao encontrar mais o boot repair.
<jxajro2_> só um instante que tá caregando
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, o problema está além do boot repair
<vitorlobo> mesmo q mostrasse, n iria ser útil
<jxajro2_> como assim.
<jxajro2_> ?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, o problema é maior do que você imagina
<jxajro2_> puts...acho que este pc vai desligar de novo...:(
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, isso ta parecendo problema no kernel q corrompeu
<vitorlobo> e nao no boot
<jxajro2_> mas ele dificilmente dá este problema, cara
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, se for o caso, boot repair n iria adiantar nada
<jxajro2_> kernel?
<jxajro2_> o que eu faço entao?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, kernel = núcleo do sistema...ou seja o próprio linux
<jxajro2_> bacape e jogo o P
<jxajro2_> PC fora?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, nao
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  primeiro me retorna aquilo q te pedi para digitar
<jxajro2_> perai
<vitorlobo> livecd > terminal > uname -a
<jxajro2_> ele demora um pouco pra carregar.
<jxajro2_> ufa, cara! quando a minha vida começa a andar pra trás parece que só vai terminar no cemiterio.
<jxajro2_> :.(
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, antes de reinstalar o grub2 não e necessário dá um chroot ?
<jxajro2_> mas tem solucao se for problema de kernel, vitor??
<jxajro2_> opa...perai
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, pra que?
<jxajro2_> vou abrir pelo Live CD e digitar uname -a
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, poisé..é oq to aguardando né
<jxajro2_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i386 atthlon i386 GNU/Linux
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  ok, fica ai entao q vou buscar fonte pra vc instalar um kernel novo
<vitorlobo> afim de reparar isso ai
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, para usar o grub-install ou entao montar a partição e definir o diretorio de destino.
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  n é necessario
<diegovieira> só instalar o pacote grub2 resolve então? :X
<jxajro2_> opa
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, no terminal digita ai wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_all.deb
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  dai ele vai baixar...quando terminar vc fala
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, depende do problema
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, se for no grub sim, se n for, não
<jxajro2_> viu diegovieira...tentei colocar o grub2..mas ele nao aceitou e veio com outras opcoes
<diegovieira> pode crer ;)
<jxajro2_> grub-efi-ia32 e grub-efi-amd64
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  fez isso?
<jxajro2_> perai
<jxajro2_> perai
<jxajro2_> to digitando
<jxajro2_> resposta
<jxajro2_> falhou: nome ou serviço desconhecido
<jxajro2_> wget nao foi possivel resolver endereco demaquina "kernel.ubuntu.com"
<jxajro2_> opa..esqueci um numero
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  vc digitou algo errado
<jxajro2_> perai
<jxajro2_> dá a mesma resposta
<jxajro2_> :(
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  algo errado vc ta digitando
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, ja testei o link e ta normal
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  digita ai no seu terminal ping -c 2 www.google.com
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  se pingar e sua net estiver normal
<vitorlobo> é algo q vc ta digitando errado ai
<jxajro2_> pingar é só digitar ping??
<jxajro2_> to digitando tudo conforme vc diz aqui vitor!
<jxajro2_> ping: unknow host www.google.com
<jxajro2_> Meu Deus....:( por quem sois?? :(
<jxajro2_> :.(
<dias2013> dfsaf
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, ta sem internet
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, por isso n ta dando certo
<jxajro2_> bom....
<jxajro2_> aí to perdido
<jxajro2_> parece que fico sem net só o de mesa entao
<jxajro2_> este aqui ta normal
<jxajro2_> vou reiniciar pra ver entao
<jxajro2_> eu só queria o boot repair...:(
<jxajro2_> OPA...FOI
<jxajro2_> vitorlobo!
<jxajro2_> tá baixando
<vitorlobo> blz
<jxajro2_> puts!
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera
<jxajro2_> nao sei porque ficar tao contra o boot repair....ele funcionava tão bem!
<jxajro2_> terminou vitorlobo!
<jxajro2_> o que eu faço agora?
<jxajro2_> quer que eu escreva a mensagem que ele deu??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-headers-3.4.0-030400-generic_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb
<jxajro2_> agora é esse?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  sim
<jxajro2_> é a mesma linha só muda o final.
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  poisé rs
<jxajro2_> request sent, awaiting response......404 not found
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  digitou algo errado de novo
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  ou vc ta sem internet
<jxajro2_> nao...ainda to com net
<jxajro2_> perai
<vitorlobo> entao digitou errado
<jxajro2_> ah...faltou generic
<jxajro2_> agora foi! :)
<jxajro2_> pronto!!!
<jxajro2_> e agora?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  ja baixou?
<jxajro2_> sim
<jxajro2_> quer ver a mensagem?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_i386.deb
<jxajro2_> outra vez????
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  esse é outro
<jxajro2_> ok
<jxajro2_> tá baixando
<jxajro2_> muda o image.
<jxajro2_> se eu tivesse o boot repair a esta hora eu estaria procurando emprego de novo.
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  se vc tivesse o boot repair vc taria no mesmo lugar
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  é isso q vc n ta entendendo
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, o boot repair n iria corrigir absolutamente nada
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, o boot repair só corrige quando há algum erro explicito no sistema...do contrario, já não faz mais parte do escopo de reparo dele
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> oba ! :)
<jxajro2_> como assim? quando dava esse problema era boot repair e boa!
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, entao me explica como esse problema é diferente dos outros?
<jxajro2_> sabe quando dava isso?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, n era "esse problema' era outro
<jxajro2_> quando acabava a força e o PC desligava forçado ou ...
<jxajro2_> ....quando eu ligava...e na tela inicial eu desligava no canto superior direito
<jxajro2_> só!
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  tudo indica q deu kernel panic
<jxajro2_> uma vez faltou força 3 vezes aqui...e nao consegui desligar em tempo
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, e boot repair n corrige kernel panic
<jxajro2_> terminou aqui vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jxajro2_> nao entendi...como era outro?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  se o erro é o mesmo q os de antes, pq entao vc n ta conseguindo resolver e pq ele corrompeu até o boot repair?
<jxajro2_> o boot repair nao corrige kernel panic?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, n te parece óbvio q esse erro é diferente?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  sim, n corrige
<jxajro2_> porque _nao instalei o boot repair_ baraalho!
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, mas o boot repair ja vem no ubuntu
<jxajro2_> é isso que eu queria...só instalar ele!
<vitorlobo> >.<
<jxajro2_> não vem no 11.04
<jxajro2_> terminou aqui
<jxajro2_> eu fiz tudo que indicava mas nao sei porque o boot repair nao instalava
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,   sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,   sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<jxajro2_> aaah agora sim!
<jxajro2_> tá instalando o boot repair
<jxajro2_> porque nao tava instalando?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, pq a bruxa de blair está no teu pc
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro2_> nao instala
<jxajro2_> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, ouxe...q erro q dá?
<jxajro2_> unable to locate package boot repair
<jxajro2_> puts...outro com descupas exotericas! :)kkkkk
<vitorlobo> pqp hein
<vitorlobo> esse ubuntu
<vitorlobo> essa galera
<vitorlobo> n mantém esses ppa's de pé
<vitorlobo> q merd@
<jxajro2_> será que é isso? mudou algum ppa?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  nao
<vitorlobo> tiraram do ar mesmo
<vitorlobo> como sempre fazem
<jxajro2_> hmmm
<jxajro2_> :(
<jxajro2_> tem como achar ele de outro jeito, vitorlobo??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  procurando
<jxajro2_> :)
<jxajro2_> obrigado! :)
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  aproveita e sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<vitorlobo> pra remover
<vitorlobo> o ppa quebrado
<jxajro2_> .....sim....
<jxajro2_> ok
<YokoBR> galera, alguém tem notebook com gpu hibrida?
<jxajro2_> acho que removeu.
<jxajro2_> porque eles não avisam quando muda o ppa??
<YokoBR> jesus, meu sonho era ativar minha gpu :/
<kayo> uai
<kayo> eu tenho YokoBR
<YokoBR> kayo, como vc ativa a discreta?
<YokoBR> meu note é um hp G42
<YokoBR> tem uma apu, ATI HD 4200 e uma HD 6310
<kayo> o lance é que o linux nao vai saber ficar alterando como o windows
<YokoBR> eu sei, mas qndo mudo pra discreta da tela preta
<kayo> eu instalei os drivers fechados e se todo o restante se configurou por si so
<YokoBR> tentei o switcheroo
<YokoBR> com driver aberto
<kayo> comigo nao ouve problema
<YokoBR> mas não funciona
<YokoBR> uia
<YokoBR> e vc instalou só o ultimo catalyst?
<kayo> a minha é uma ati tbm, nao lembro mais qual o modelo dela
<kayo> eu so fui la no painel de drivers adicionais e pimba.
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, digita no terminal gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kayo> nunca mais mexi nisso
<YokoBR> kayo, jockey, né
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  lá embaixo vc poe deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yannubuntu/boot-repair/ubuntu lucid main
<jxajro2_> ok
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  salva, sai e poe sudo apt-get update
<kayo> nao bro, foi desse jeito mesmo.. agora do jeito q vc ta falando, ta ate me assustando
<kayo> mas como meu cooler sempre fica acima do normal, eu sei q eu nao to na minha apu
<kayo> so que eu vou verificar mais tarde 0o
<Fernanda_> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Fernanda_> corrompi os arquivos do windows e to com medo de perder os dados da minha tia
<Fernanda_> :s
<Fernanda_> como q instalo o ubuntu no pen drive?
<YokoBR> kayo, só preciso ativar minha HD 6310 pra jogar Diablo III
<jxajro2_> é só digitar isso vitorlobo?
<jxajro2_> sem o deb.src ou deb alguma coisa??
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  se vc quiser alterar o código fonte do programa
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  faz todo sentido ter o source
<jxajro2_> deixa...ja entendi
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  agora apt-get install boot-repair
<jxajro2_> ok
<jxajro2_> nada
<jxajro2_> nao tem como instalar ele por aquele....
<jxajro2_> como é o nome....
<vitorlobo> Fernanda_, vc conhece a...
<vitorlobo> poutz
<vitorlobo> me esqueci o nome agora
<jxajro2_> aquele gerenciador de programas?
<vitorlobo> Fernanda_, uma japonesa namorada do guigous?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, nao
<YokoBR> nohhh
<YokoBR> guigous!
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, axo q ele n entra aqui rs
<jxajro2_> hmmm....:(
<YokoBR> eu tenho ele no gtalk
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, mas entra no #cg-br sempre q ta online rs
<YokoBR> "conheço" ele ha anos
<Fernanda_> n conheço ngm
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  entra la pra n dar off-topic aqui
<Fernanda_> alguem me explica como fazer um live-cd em um pendrive?
<YokoBR> ja é
<YokoBR> Fernanda, sua linda http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<Fernanda_> valeu yoko
<Fernanda_> *-*
<jxajro2_> como faço pra ajudar a localizar o app onde fica o Boot Repair?
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde gambazada
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  parece q n tem mais pra essa versao
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  enfim pqp
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_,  tira essa merda de ubuntu e vai ser feliz
<vitorlobo> cansei dessa bosta
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> só da crash
<jxajro2_> :(
<lucasdeidara> Alguém Br para poder me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara, axo q vc ainda n percebeu que só tem br aqui
<matheus_carvalho> lucasdeidara, falae tche
<jxajro2_> bom....vou juntar dinheiro...fazer backup e ver o que posso fazxer.
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara, olha o br no fim do nome do canal
<vitorlobo> ubuntu-br
<jxajro2_> obrigado vitorlobo.
<jxajro2_> a internet acabou pra mim por uns tempos.
<vitorlobo> jxajro2_, faz backup com dvd, tira o ubuntu e poe o arch
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<jxajro2_> ok
<jxajro2_> obrigado a todos
<vitorlobo> e acaba com essa vida amargurada de ubuntu, pau, ubuntu, pau
<jxajro2_> :(
<lucasdeidara> Alguém me ajuda -- >Estou com um problema no meu touchpad, já reinstalei o sistema com diferentes versões, mas mesmo assim ele não pega!
<jxajro2_> quando aqui nao resolve então não tem como.
<jxajro2_> vou correr atrás do prejuizo então
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara,  ja tentou googlar antes de vir aqui?
<lucasdeidara> vitorlobo, já
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara, sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> lucasdeidara,  sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<Anon_linux> Ae pessoal
<Anon_linux> Tudo ok
<Anon_linux> Tou falando pelo celular
<Anon_Linux> cocomo que eu upo meu bot no irc
<vitorlobo> Anon_Linux, sei la
<vitorlobo> nem sei que bot é esse
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Anon_Linux> é para ddos
<vitorlobo> se tu sabe fazer ddos
<Anon_Linux> sei
<vitorlobo> deveria saber upar ele no irc ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<Anon_Linux> mais ão tou coseguindo
 * hggdh agora considera um ban no anon_linux
<hggdh> humph
<hggdh> Na verdade, ele/ela já merece um ban, baseado nos comentários anteriores
<hggdh> pobre idiota. Este é o anonimo mais entregue que vi ultimamente. Fosse Terra de Marlboro, o FBI já estaria em acção.
<Kobrakao> como faço pra renomear um arquivo
<Kobrakao> no terminal
<hggdh> Kobrakao: (1) uma sentença por linha (segundo aviso); (2) mv a b
<vitorlobo> hggdh, obrigado
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  hoje acordei mal humorado rs
<vitorlobo> todo dia agora entra um assim aqui
<Kobrakao> como assim  uma sentença por linha
<Kobrakao> hggdh
<hggdh> Kobrakao: escreva toda uma pergunta/comentário/etc em uma UNICA linha
<Kobrakao> faz diferença isso?
<hggdh> Kobrakao: não divida em várias linhas
<Kobrakao> a compreenção nao eh a mesma?
<Kobrakao> ok entao..
<hggdh> Kobrakao: faz diferença
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, o guigouz ta on la no #cg-br
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  aqui tbm..reparei agora
<YokoBR> ehh
<YokoBR> vou entrar la
<Kobrakao> hggdh: e vc ta contando quantas vezes fiz isso? uhauhauhauha legal
<hggdh> Kobrakao: não, eu estou contando quantas vezes eu te avisei. Depois é mute.
<YokoBR> poxa galeras, não consigo instalar meu driver de video
<Kobrakao> nem eu rs
<OliveiraBorges> sera que eu consigo achar vps gratis na net ? mesmo que seja fraco.
<felipealmeida> OliveiraBorges: não
<OliveiraBorges> acho que ja achei
<OliveiraBorges> fiz um cadastro
<OliveiraBorges> to esperando receber o email
<guigouz> OliveiraBorges, www.digitalocean.com U$5/mes
<OliveiraBorges> tem algum que pague em £ ?
<ZypperHat> Eae galera .. Zypper on para suporte e duvidas ...
<OliveiraBorges> ZypperHat Fala ziper
<OliveiraBorges> ZypperHat, ja configurou algum servidor de streaming ao vivo ?
<CyL> OliveiraBorges: Amazon
<matheus> thon-br
<Denis> Boa tarde
<Denis> Alguem já instalou o ubuntu no hp pavillion g4?
<CyL> Denis: Eu te sugiro ser mais específico na sua dúvida, está preocupado com o que em específico?
<Denis> Drive wireless
<Denis> sou novo no ubuntu, e a uns 2 meses atrás tentei instalar a versão 12.10 e o wireless não funcionou, procurei na net e não encontrei nada sobre o assunto, com isso estou usando o Debian, so que quero usar o ubuntu. Estou pensando em instalar so que com o pé atras em relação a wireless
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tem orgulho de ser Brasileiro?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: nasci lá. Mas, francamente, não.
<vitorlobo> hggdh, eis uma resposta sensata rs
<hggdh> heh
<d70> !paste
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  vive a muitos anos fora daqui?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: já faz algum tempo, sim. Ainda volto a cada 'n' anos (
<hggdh> 'n' tende a crescer)
<virtu> alguem sabe como abrir um arquivo .eps?
<virtu> acredito ser imagens e preciso salvar elas em .png
<vitorlobo> virtu,  o inkscape abre eu axo
<guigouz> eh, inkscape
<guigouz> eps é o svg do passado
<guigouz> encapsulated postscript
<virtu> hmm   pera ae
<virtu> blz
<virtu> eu to com um probleminha tecnico com hardware aqui
<virtu> =/
<virtu> alguem aqui usa Elementary OS?
<Danniel-Lara> virtu: eu só testei
<virtu> eu to com ele aqui
<RodrigO23> fala garela
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> galera
<virtu> alguem sabe como desabilitar a placa de video RADEON 6470m?
<fabioinfoeletron> Olá !
<fabioinfoeletron> Amigos estou com muita dificuldade para configurar o acesso a internet wifi
<fabioinfoeletron> o dispositivo que quero conectar é este: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<fabioinfoeletron> Alguém pode me ajudar.
<fabioinfoeletron> uso o ubuntu 12.04
<fabioinfoeletron> já segui alguns posts porém sem resultados.
<fabioinfoeletron> Agradeço desde de já ajuda.
<fabioinfoeletron> Hi.
<fabioinfoeletron>  i need install wifi usb adapter: Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware).
<fabioinfoeletron> in Ubuntu 12.04
<fabioinfoeletron> you have help me ?
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: tente http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: e a lingua aqui é Portugues :-)
<fabioinfoeletron> ok obrigado.
<fabioinfoeletron> retornou esse erro: E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<fabioinfoeletron> segui o tuto mais não deu certo
<fabioinfoeletron> Lsusb:
<fabioinfoeletron> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware) Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6254 Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Found
<fabioinfoeletron> tá muito dificil instalar este adaptador usb.
<fabioinfoeletron> no ubuntu 12.04
<METALFRIOSP\viei> adaptador usb?
<fabioinfoeletron> alguém tem alguma idéia?
<Spiga> qual modelo
<fabioinfoeletron> é um multilaser ML-DON-108
<fabioinfoeletron> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:0002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5523 (no firmware)
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> fabioinfoeletron: adpt. wireless ?
<fabioinfoeletron> Sim amigo.
<Spiga> fabioinfoeletron: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic module-assistant
<Spiga> https://launchpad.net/~logari81/+archive/ppa/+files/ar5523-source_0-0ubuntu0~lucid1_all.deb
<Spiga> depois baixa esse arquivo
<Spiga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1012812
<fabioinfoeletron> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto module-assistant já é a versão mais nova. build-essential já é a versão mais nova. linux-headers-generic já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 3 não atualizados.7
<Spiga> so seguir esse tutorial
<Spiga> leia o topico do logari81
<Spiga> ou use o ndiswrapper.
<Spiga> ele emula os drive do windows no linux apenas para placas de rede wireless
<Spiga> vou jantar depois eu volto
<fabioinfoeletron> vou tentar .
<fabioinfoeletron> ok
<fabioinfoeletron> ───────────┤ module-assistant, modo interativo ├─────────────┐                │ Construção do pacote ar5523-source falhou ! Como você deseja  │                │ proceder ?                                                    │                │                                                               │                │     VIEW     Examinar o arquiv
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: use pastebin para isto -- http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fabioinfoeletron> apresentou esse erro. no comando: sudo m-a a-i ar5523-source
<fabioinfoeletron> log do erro:
<fabioinfoeletron>  for templ in ; do \                                                            │     cp $templ `echo $templ | sed -e 's/_KVERS_/3.5.0-18-generic/g'` ; \        │   done                                                                         │ for templ in `ls debian/*.modules.in` ; do \                                   │     test -e ${templ%.modules.in}.backup || cp ${templ%.modules.in}             │ ${templ%
<hggdh> fabioinfoeletron: novamente, coloque isto em um pastebin. Por exemplo, http://paste.ubuntu.com. Depois coloque a URL resultante aqui
<MarconM> fabioinfoeletron, por favor use o pastebin =)
<Guest35984> Boa Noite
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, boa noite
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: :)
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, http://i.imgur.com/pMByw7A.png
<YanGM> da umas sujestões ai
<YanGM> deu bloqueio
<YanGM> D:
<Pirata_da_Rede> nem captei o que vc quer
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, to afim de fazer um design responsivo
<YanGM> to usando html5 e css3, IE8 é a linha de corte
<rootpt> fiz asneira ao tentar instalar uma ati, existe alguma maneira de restaurar a ultima configuração correcta? ou alguma coisa do género
<hggdh> rootpt: não conheço uma maneira de restaurar. A única forma que consegui foi apt-get purge o pacote, guarantir que /etc/X11 está sem um xorg.conf, e reinstalar a versão correcta
<rootpt> Fui instalar o run sacado da página AMD Catalyst e deu asneira
<rootpt> Quando fui ao xorg.conf ao tentar abrir com o nano, dizia q n existia na ultima configuraçao..
<rootpt> Ganda trapalhada que fiz aqui. :X
<CyL> rootpt: Normalmente existem backups do xorg.conf no diretório onde ele reside.
<rootpt> Sim tinha.
<CyL> rootpt: Mas nas configurações mais modernas ele pode até ser desnecessário
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: usa wordpress
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, sou designer :)
<YanGM> no momento com um bloqueio de criatividade, mas...
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: uhauhauha
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, enquanto isso vou fazendo uma versão .png do logo e implementando como fallback pra browser jurássico
<CyL> rootpt: Qual o erro o Xorg está informando?
<rootpt> Dizia q o ficheiro n existia antes, n cheguei a ver direito.
<rootpt> :-\
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: vai fazer layout fatiado?
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, fatiado?
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: acho que é fatiado que chama no ps
<Pirata_da_Rede> algo assim
<Pirata_da_Rede> quem tem net virtua aqui? alguem?
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, eu tenho mas não paguei, então estou na tim
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: ai vc consegue rodar o apache externo ?
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, nem por um decreto que eu faço layout em ps
<Pirata_da_Rede> no virtua
<YanGM> isso é para os fracos
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, só com outra porta
<YanGM> a MET bloqueia a porta 80
<Pirata_da_Rede> Starting Nmap 6.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-02-13 21:47 BRST
<Pirata_da_Rede> Nmap scan report for bd218bc2.virtua.com.br (189.33.139.194)
<Pirata_da_Rede> Host is up (0.015s latency).
<Pirata_da_Rede> All 1000 scanned ports on bd218bc2.virtua.com.br (189.33.139.194) are closed
<Pirata_da_Rede> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.41 seconds
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: olha isso
<Pirata_da_Rede> não consigo rodar o apache em nenhuma porta no virtua aqui
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, eu uso a porta 8080 em uma boa
<YanGM> porta 80 tu nunca vai conseguir mesmo
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: já tentei não vira 8888 8090 7777
<Pirata_da_Rede> 8080
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, tem que colocar o 8080 na url tbm
<YanGM> tipo
<YanGM> se o apache está na 8080
<YanGM> o endereço deve ser host.com:8080
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: não vira
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, tenta a porta 90
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: já tentei diversas portas o apache só responde local
<YanGM> verifique firewall
<YanGM> roteador
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: já liberei as portas que setei no apache no router nada tbm
<YanGM> se o modem tem wifi, tem que liberar a porta nele
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: meu modem do virtua não tem wifi
<Pirata_da_Rede> uso router separado
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, tenso
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: nem fala
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, tente usar portas altas
<YanGM> eu tenho um server de minecraft aqui a porta padrão e funciona de boa
<Pirata_da_Rede> vi um cara num forum de ubuntu diz que no win rola de boa externo só no urubuntu que não
<moskvat> salve galera
<adiaswin> salve men
<moskvat> deixa eu fazer uma pergunta idiota: como fazer para funcionar o netflix no linux
<adiaswin> o netflix
<moskvat> isso
<adiaswin> mano pelo o que eu sei o netflix usa o silverlicht que e um programa de reproduçao de video
<moskvat> to ligado
<adiaswin> no caso instale o firefix pelo o wine e instale o plug-in
<moskvat> ja andei pesquisando e parece que tem como
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, não acredito que isso proceda
<YanGM> já tive um servidor debian rodando apache na 8080 com acesso externo
<YanGM> na vírtua
<YanGM> e minecraft na mesma máquina
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: pior que a entrada ethernet do meu notebook zuo
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, eita
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: http://www.cfgigolo.com/2006/12/virtua-queima-roteadores-e-placas-de-rede/
<Pirata_da_Rede> aconteceu comigo o que aconteceu com esse cara
<Pirata_da_Rede> por incrivel que pareça
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, o.o
<moskvat> Pirata_da_Rede, como assim cara
<YanGM> e tu não fez barraco?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-14
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: a questão é como vc vai provar algo
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, se todo mundo se esconder
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: a tensão veio pelo coaxial queimo a WAN do router a placa de rede do desktop e minha enthernet do notebook
<YanGM> a net sai na vitória
<Pirata_da_Rede> o router liga mais nenhuma WAN funciona
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, cara isso é sacanagem
<Pirata_da_Rede> a placa de rede do meu notebook o OS detecta mais ela não funciona
<YanGM> tu tinha que ir no procon
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: o pior que o modem da net não sofreu nenhum tipo de dano
<moskvat> xiiiiiiiiiiii que bomba
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, motorola ou thomsom?
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: webstar dcp2100
<YanGM> vou tomar banho
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, não conheço, só sei que os motorola queimavam com um peido
<Pirata_da_Rede> falou
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: esse aqui não
<YanGM> e os thomsom resistiam até meteoro da paixão
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, flw
<Idsi> Noite!
<vitorlobo> Idsi,  =]
<Idsi> vitorlobo 0/
<CyL> 8Algu´wm mais está sofrendo com a NET?
<virtu> nopz
<CyL> virtu: Ok, obrigado
<fabioinfoeletron>  este é o log de erro do comando sudo m-a a-i ar5523-source: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1647346/
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<fabioinfoeletron> Alguém acompanhou meu caso?
<rcbdesigner> acetei \o/
<rcbdesigner> acertei*
<SM_> Boa noite
<SM_> ALGUEM PODEME AJUDAR?
<SM_> ALGUEM PODEME AJUDAR?
<SM_> ALGUEM PODEME AJUDAR?
<manoel180> digue lá mano
<Bon-chan> desespero
<Bon-chan> haha
<hggdh> SM_: paciencia, por favor. Não adianta repetir, e por favor, sem maiúsculas
<SM_> bom
<SM_> tenho um netbook da philco etech
<SM_> tem uma entrada de sim atras da bateria
<SM_> eu coloquei o chip da tim
<SM_> mexi, mexi e mexi até que apareceu algumas informações
<SM_> mas não funciona a internet
<SM_> tenho o ubuntu 11.10
<SM_> oque eu faço para funcionar?
<manoel180> tem q primeiro configurar uma conexao 3g
<rcbdesigner> o processamento grafico está bem melhor no ubuntu 12.04 kernel 3.7.4 do que no win 7... teste feito no youtube modo html5
<juniorxap> Boa noite galera ?! tenho um PC Mini ITX com um processador ATOM D525, quero fazer um servidorzinho domestico com ele, só que ele é muito barulhento, dai abri ele e descobri que era o cooler do processador, só que o ATOM por padrão só usa um dissipador, a fabricante colocou um cooler ali meio na gambiarra, sera que rola tirar esse cooler pra reduzir o barulho ? acho que se originalmente ele só vem com o dissi
<juniorxap> pador acho que não precisa daquele cooler ali.
<rcbdesigner> consigo até abrir 2 videos ao mesmo tempo em HD sem travar
<manoel180> juniorxap: não faça isso
<manoel180> vc corre risco de torrar seu processador mesmo sendo um atom
<juniorxap> mas manoel180 originalmente ele não vem com cooler e como o cooler foi colocado na gambiarra pelo fabricante faz muito barulho, muito ruido...
<juniorxap> vou então ver se compro um novo cooler menos barulhento...
<juniorxap> como que manda mensagem direta assim como você fez manoel180 ? kkk nunca soube...
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, o opengl do linux no geral..é muito superior ao do windows
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner, por isso que as empresas de games estão migrando rs
<vitorlobo> fortemente
<rcbdesigner> não sei se foi por causa do chrome tb
<rcbdesigner> aqui no ubuntu utilizei o firefox
<Julinux> alguem ai ja usou o blackbuntu? sabe me dizer se é recomendável para utilizar em destkop?
<SM_> mas como faço isto?
<rcbdesigner> ... tem gente que não aconselha Julinux ... talvez alguns prefiram a versão do anonymous
<rcbdesigner> mas eu só to dizendo isso na época que tava pesquisando sobre SO
<SM_> [23:57] <SM_> tenho um netbook da philco etech [23:58] <SM_> tem uma entrada de sim atras da bateria [23:58] <SM_> eu coloquei o chip da tim [23:58] <SM_> mexi, mexi e mexi até que apareceu algumas informações [23:59] <SM_> mas não funciona a internet [23:59] <SM_> tenho o ubuntu 11.10 [23:59] <SM_> oque eu faço para funcionar?
<manoel180> pq nao usa o 12.04
<manoel180> o kernel é mais atualizado
<manoel180> ou tenta atualizar o kernel
<manoel180> ve se ele reconhece os modulos do modem
<falcon1000> boa noite a todos
<falcon1000> gostaria de saber se alguem aqui já prestou alguma prova lpi
<SM_> MANOEL180 eu não entendi
<manoel180> SM_ seguinte
<manoel180> o ubuntu 11.10 já tem um kernel desatualizado, voce pode tentar atualizar o kernel
<manoel180> e ve se ele reconhece o seu modem primeiro
<manoel180> com o modem funcionando
<manoel180> vc tem q configurar a conexao
<manoel180> sendo que o 3g requer uma conexao ppp
<SM_> mas será mesmo que o buraquinho do sim do philco etech funnciona como modem?
<manoel180> vc ja usou ele alguma vez
<manoel180> tem algum modelos que vem com o lugar
<manoel180> mais sem o modem interno
<manoel180> apenas o local
<manoel180> digite ai no terminal o comando lspci
<SM_> nunca usei
<SM_> só o lugar?
<manoel180> sim
<SM_> mas tambem tem os pininhos de cobre e encaixe
<Guest2717> Cara qual linux coloco num celeron 2.53 ?
<manoel180> executa ai o lspci
<Guest2717> Que isso?
<manoel180> sm_
<SM_> como faço para fazer isto?
<manoel180> quest2717 eu recomendo o ubuntu pela facilidade
<SM_> como executo
<Guest2717> Qual versão ?
<manoel180> quest 12.04
<manoel180> alt+f2
<manoel180> digite gnome-terminal
<manoel180> sm_
<manoel180> quest tem qunt de memoria
<Guest2717> 128
<Guest2717> é da minha esposa, então não espere muito..
<Guest2717> o Ubuntu 12.04 ficou muito lento
<Guest2717> queria uma coisa mais leve que o Windows XP
<manoel180> quest mesmo usando o gnome-classic
<Guest2717> Bem eu não sei se estava usando o Gnome -Classic
<Guest2717> Sei que eu instalei e estava demorando muito para executar qualquer aplicativo
<manoel180> o gnome-classic desabilita o unity (q realmnt consome mt memoria)
<manoel180> vc criou a partição swap
<Guest2717> SIm, eu fiz a instalação padrão
<SM_> MANOEL180 cai
<Bon-chan> Guest2717, instalou ubuntu mesmo? pode tentar o xubuntu que é bem mais leve
<manoel180> tipo assim se vc quiser usar uma distro mais atual recomendo colocar mais memoria
<Guest2717> Qual a diferença entre Lubuntu e Xubuntu?
<Bon-chan> não conheço o lubuntu
<manoel180> interfaces gráficas
<Guest2717> Então eu não faço questão de ser uma disto atual não
<Guest2717> como estou começando com Linux
<Guest2717> Quero usar esta oportunidade para aprender um pouco sabe..
<manoel180> poise
<manoel180> nessa sua situação poderia ser o debian
<manoel180> ou o kurumin (obsoleto)
<Guest2717> Cara o debian é foda..
<manoel180> poise
<Guest2717> desculpa o termo, mas perdi um 3 dias sem dormir
<manoel180> se vc quer aprender linux
<Guest2717> tentando subir a interface dele
<Bon-chan> kurumin é poluido demais
<manoel180> nele vc aprende mt
<Guest2717> rss..kkk
<manoel180> pega o ubuntu já bonitinho
<manoel180> eh moleza
<Bon-chan> sim
<Bon-chan> lubuntu ou xubuntu
<Bon-chan> o lubuntu pelo que vi é bem mais leve
<Guest2717> Mas ae alguém ta afim de ajudar um Noob ?
<Bon-chan> e mais voltado para cloud e netbooks ou notes antigos
<vitorlobo> noob que chega perguntando se pode ser ajudado
<vitorlobo> merece um ban
<Bon-chan> tem também umas distros bem leves.. dawn small linux e a puppy
<manoel180> ainda não usei nem uma dessas 2 distros
<Bon-chan> da para aprender com elas também
<manoel180> mais tenho colegas que gostaram
<vitorlobo> se ta precisando de ajuda...expoe logo a duvida po
<vitorlobo> pqp
<manoel180> com 128 mb d memoria
<SM_> MANOEL?
<manoel180> opa sm_
<Bon-chan> 128mb?
<Bon-chan> taca fluxbox!
<Bon-chan> Guest2717, qual so atualmente instalado?
<Guest2717> puppy
<SM_> não consegui fazer o que falou
<SM_> nao tem kerlen aqui
<manoel180> sm_ vms por partes
<manoel180> primeiro abre o terminal
<Bon-chan> http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Debianization
<manoel180> e executa o comando lspci
<Bon-chan> your body is ready?
<Bon-chan> haha
<Guest2717> kkk, Yes
<Guest2717> Bon-Chan, mas me diz como que eu instalo ele na minha máquina
<Bon-chan> Guest2717, só criar um pendrive bootavel e pronto
<Guest2717> por que ele ta instalado no pe-drive
<Bon-chan> deve ter alguma opção de instalar na máquiona
<Bon-chan> maquina*
<Guest2717> porém instalando os executaveis no HD
<Guest2717> Então até quero instala o debian porém o Xorg não funciona
<Guest2717> da outra vez que eu instalei ele instala o console fica 100%
<Bon-chan> Guest2717, vai por mim, testa o xubuntu, se ficar muito lento, apt-get install fluxbox
<manoel180> tem uma versao live do debian
<manoel180> já tentou baixar quest
<Bon-chan> reinicia, na hora de logar no sistema, seleciona a interface fluxbox
<SM_> é no painel inicial?
<manoel180> no menu no item acessorios
<Guest2717> Mas quando coloco startx
<Guest2717> meu monitor reclama que não suporta esta resolução
<SM_> caraca é mais fácil investir em ações rsrs pelo amor de Deus MANOEL aonde esta isto
<SM_> aonde fica o menu?
<manoel180> o menu inicial mano
<manoel180> onde tem td seus programas
<Pirata_da_Rede> alguem pode me ajudar com adaptador usb de ethernet?
<SM_> O meu é painel inicial
<SM_> achei e agora
<manoel180> lspci
<SM_> cliquei em acessórios
<SM_> eu digito em procurar lspci e não aprece nada... ah obrigado pela paciencia, nunca me viu e esta me ajudando, valeu... mas não achei lspci
<Guest2717> ?
<manoel180> sm
<manoel180> achou o terminal em acessorios
<manoel180> tranquilo sm_
<manoel180> d boa
<SM_> que loucura não acho
<SM_> lspci
<Guest2717> Para criar um boot pelo pendrive para o xubuntu
<Guest2717> posso usar o unetbootin?
<manoel180> lspci é um comando
<manoel180> q vc vai digitar no terminal
<Guest2717> por que estou criando boot pelo windows
<SM_> como assim? eu dou este comando aonde do terminal?
<Guest2717> Alguém?
<SM_> acho que vou desistir, ta dficil algo dar certo Manoel
<Guest2717> galera?
<Guest2717> alguém???
<sistematico> Guest2717: No proprio site do Ubuntu tem o link para o aplicativo.
<sistematico> Guest2717: ubuntu.com/download
<Guest2717> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-br# qual aplicativo?
<sistematico> Procura lá que tu acha, é um programinha que pega a iso e coloca no pendrive, do site PendriveLinux.
<sistematico> Guest2717: No link que eu te passei, só procurar que tu acha.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Unetbootin pra mim sempre bugou, nunca consegui criar um pendrive com ele.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Talvez com você seja diferente, não sei.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Aqui ó: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sistematico> Guest2717: Esse é o aplicativo que eu tô falando: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<sistematico> Universal USB Installer.
<sistematico> Bem melhor que o UnetBostin.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<Guest2717> OK, tudo baixado, vou começar a criar o boot pelo pendrive
<Guest2717> Galera obrigado pela ajuda que vocês estão me dando
<Guest2717> Cara vc já viu o erro arquivo /casper/syslinux
<Guest2717> usando o universal Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.4
<Guest2717> Galera?
<Guest2717> tem alguém on-line?
<Guest2717> oi?
<sistematico> Oi.
<Guest2717> No linux deve haver duas partições certo?
<Guest2717> Swap e Ext4 ?
<sistematico> Depende muito.
<sistematico> Pode haver só uma, como pode haver mais de 20.
<sistematico> SWAP é sempre bom.
<sistematico> Não que seja uma regra.
<sistematico> E ext4 não é partição, e sim sistema de arquivos.
<sistematico> Uma coisa é completamente diferente da outra.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Pra uma instalação "limpa" onde tem somente um sistema eu te recomendo 4 partições primarias.
<sistematico> Onde elas são /boot, /, /home e SWAP.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Certo?
<sistematico> Guest2717: Pra /boot não é preciso mais de 250MB, e pra SWAP mais que 1Gb seria exagero.
<sistematico> Deixe mais ou menos o espaço que restou em 20% pra / e 80% pra /home
<sistematico> Ou 10% pra / e 90% pra /home, dependerá só do seu gosto e de suas necessidades.
<sistematico> Guest2717: Entendido?
<sistematico> Guest2717: Vou dormir, boa noite meu amigo.
<Guest2717> Boa Noite
<Guest2717> obrigado
<Guest2717> Galera to com problema com instalação do meu xubuntu
<Guest2717> tipo na instalação esta com problemas na hora de instalar o Xorg
<Guest2717> Verifiquei a integridade do meu cd-rom
<Guest2717> deu erro
<Guest2717> Alguém sabe se consigo instalar Xorg com Apt?
<Guest2717> e configurar usando um modo gráfico em vez de consoe?
<Guest2717> ?
<Guest2717> Tem alguém realmente on-line aqui?
<Guest2717> ?
<Guest2717> ?
<Guest2717> ?
<Guest2717> ?
<Guest2717> Bom Dia?
<Guest2717> Alguém?
<FluxBox-erro> Bom dia
<FluxBox-erro> Alguém pode me ajudar com fluxbox?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> alguém?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> oie
<FluxBox-erro> Bom dia
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> bom dia
<FluxBox-erro> alguém pode me ajudar?
<FluxBox-erro> ngm
<FluxBox-erro> pode
<FluxBox-erro> me
<FluxBox-erro> ajudar?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> ?
<FluxBox-erro> lixo de merda
<FluxBox-erro> ngm ajuda
<FluxBox-erro> nçao funciona
<FluxBox-erro> não funciona
<FluxBox-erro> Vai toma no cú
<jarbel> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Kr4pT0> Fala ai galera
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<YokoBR> e ai galera, acabei de dar um #apt-get remove --purge xserver* xorg* fglrx*
<gabezao> e eu comi um pão com queijo.
<YokoBR> cacete de agulha :/ não to conseguindo instalar o driver da amd
<YokoBR> da "building for archtecture amd64/ Builting initial module for 3.7.0-7-generic/ ImportError: No module named apport"
<rcbdesigner> ferrou
<rcbdesigner> já tentou upar o kernel para 3.7.4?
<YokoBR> nope
<rcbdesigner> ubuntu 12.04?
<YokoBR> quantal
<ronan_azarias> Pessoal estou com um problema com o dpkg, alguém pode me ajudar?
<rcbdesigner> hum
<YokoBR> agora eu não consigo nem iniciar o xserver :(
<pedor> oi bom dia. alguém sabe qual é o comando do kwin para mostrar todas as janelas? estou tentando criar atalhos com o mouse ma snão sei os comandos
<rcbdesigner> você chegou a usar o 12.04?
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, Danniel-Lara  tem alguma idéia de como ajudar o YokoBR ?
<rcbdesigner> já deu uma googleada YokoBR ?
<rcbdesigner> da um saque aqui YokoBR  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1095887
<YokoBR> to seguindo esse post http://askubuntu.com/questions/129597/how-do-i-fix-my-installation-of-ati-catalyst-video-driver-in-12-04-lts
<YokoBR> mas sem reinstalar o driver, porque meu note precisa do legacy, e ele não é compatível com o xserver 1.13
<YokoBR> e deu certo :)
<YokoBR> assim, né
<YokoBR> ao menos o xserver voltou a funcionar.
<YokoBR> Mas continuo sem os drivers instalados..
<rcbdesigner> aqui tb o cara comenta http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/7359-some-warnings-with-moving-to-kernel-37/page__p__63851#entry63851
<hggdh> YokoBR: não faço X mas the import error provavelmente será resolvido com um 'sudo apt-get install apport'
<YokoBR> nada! apport ja ta instalado
<YokoBR> enfim, eu desisti
<YokoBR> a amd nunca vai me dar um driver proprietário que rode bonitinho com linux.
<hggdh> a esperança é a última que morri. Uma vez dito isto, não mais compro laptop com ATI ou nVidia
<fabiomaca> mas pq???
<fabiomaca> eu tive dificuldades com o sleekbook da hp
<fabiomaca> fiquei uns dois dias pra configurar na unha o wireless dele ....
<fabiomaca> no 12.10
<BlackBeard> Hello there!!!
<fabiomaca> Galera, fiquei sabendo por intermedio de um brother que trabalha aqui comigo que tem uns caras de uma faculdade aqui da irlanda que fizeram uma rede social só para desenvolvedores web, meu camarada falou que é igual a um facebook mas só de programadores e profissionais de IT e só dá para entrar se você for convidado por alguem que já faz parte, pensei comigo tá e ai, que que eu ganho entrando no clube do bolinha jedi .... ai ve
<fabiomaca> ai eu perguntei como fazer para trocar ideia com esses caras
<fabiomaca> estou indo no final de semana em um encontro aqui na trinty college em dublin e vou conversar com alguns dos caras, caso alguem esteja afim e realmente tenha interesse me chama aqui estou online direto neste canal .... não sei como funciona o processo, só sei que não tem nenhum brazuca lá e estou afim de entrar e gostaria de compania brazuca tb nessa empreitada, rsrsrsrs abraços
<elton> não consigo intalar o ubuntu eu tenho instelado oinsigne
<fabiomaca>  elton vc pode repedir a pergunta irmão não entendi o final
<elton> tenho a versão do linux que se chama insigne e não consigo instalar o ubuntu
<fabiomaca> Hummm vc tem essa distribuição instalada na sua maquina e está querendo instalar junto dela o ubuntu
<elton> quero tirar isso pq ´e muito ruim
<fabiomaca> sendo vc gostaria de fazer um dual boot entre duas distribuições de linux
<elton> veio junto com o pc
<fabiomaca> bom se vc quer tirar é bem mais facil, rsrsrsrs
<elton> quero sim
<fabiomaca> blz
<fabiomaca> vc baixou o ubuntu
<fabiomaca> 12.10
<fabiomaca> e gravou ele em um cd ou dvd??
<elton> baixei e coloquei no pen drive
<fabiomaca> mas vc só colou a iso no pendrive
<elton> mas não instala
<fabiomaca> ou vc criou um pendrive bootavel com a iso
<fabiomaca> se vc só copiar e colar a iso no pendrive, não vai instalar
<fabiomaca> ou vc grava um cd cm a iso
<fabiomaca> ou vc baixa um soft pra fazer o pendrive bootavel
<fabiomaca> com essa iso que vc baixou
<fabiomaca> entedeu??
<elton> como faço para baixar esse soft bootavel
<elton> ?
<fabiomaca> hummmm
<fabiomaca> vc está usando
<rcbdesigner> xo ver no site do ubuntu sc
<fabiomaca> essa distribuição de linux
<rcbdesigner> lá tem um tutorial se não me engando elton
<fabiomaca> nela vc não tem nenhum lugar onde vc consiga baixar programas
<fabiomaca> como uma loja que vc verifica tudo que está instalado na sua maquina
<fabiomaca> e procura por mais coisas???
<fabiomaca> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<rcbdesigner> mais fácil achar um tutorial para ele fabiomaca
<fabiomaca> tenta instalar com esses comandos esse soft, é o que eu uso e é bem legal e facinho de usar
<fabiomaca> tutorial do UNetbootin???
<fabiomaca> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-unetbootin-in-ubuntu
<fabiomaca> se for tem aqui nesse URL
<fabiomaca> elton e ai mano, tá rolando????
<elton> baixei mas ele diz que é virus
<fabiomaca> como assim???
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> tenta instalar pelo terminal
<fabiomaca> com os comando que te passei
<fabiomaca> na URL que te enviei
<fabiomaca> tem um passo a passo
<rcbdesigner> huahauahuahua
<rcbdesigner> kct virus
<elton> pior que é
<fabiomaca> não mano
<fabiomaca> tenta pelo terminal
<elton> ele diz
<fabiomaca> eu uso aqui mano
<rcbdesigner> pera elton
<fabiomaca> no terminal ele fala isso
<rcbdesigner> sabe entarr no terminal?
<rcbdesigner> entrar*
<elton> éééééé não
<rcbdesigner> elton,  não sei o seu nível de conhecimento do linux por isso perguntei
<rcbdesigner> tenta o atalho ctrl+alt+t
<elton> no linuz é 0
<elton> nada ctrl+alt+t
<fabiomaca> sabe
<rcbdesigner> fabiomaca, da um saque no SO que ele ta usando http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insigne_GNU_Linux
<fabiomaca> no menu ende ficam os programas do seu linux
<rcbdesigner> é baseado no debian.. desenvolvido por um pessoal de campinas
<fabiomaca> procura alguma coisa que tenha o nome de terminal
<fabiomaca> hehehe de campinas
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> elton
<fabiomaca> vc é de campinas???
<rcbdesigner> vixi.. ele é assim elton ?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLqsGINvlf0
<fabiomaca> o mano pelo video
<fabiomaca> a hora que vc clica no menu o terminal está no lado esquerdo inferior
<elton> esse programa é tão zuado que não ta rodando nem videos do youtube pede um plugin mas ele nem baixa nada
<elton> Não foi possível encontrar "/terminal".
<elton> Verifique a grafia e tente novamente.
<elton> desisto
<rcbdesigner> mannnnnnnn
<rcbdesigner> você vai fazer o seguinte instala num cd
<rcbdesigner> vai ser menos dor de cabeça rs
<rcbdesigner> cria um live dvd*
<rcbdesigner> putz... não vejo em o thunderbird ficar agregado com o icone de msg na parte superior se qd você ajusta o email ele só faz abrir o thunderbird em separado
<elton> gravo ele como iso
<elton> ?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> você vai ter que usar um programa para gravar... fabiomaca suegere algum?
<rcbdesigner> sugere*
<rcbdesigner> você tem dvd ai elton ?
<rcbdesigner> dvd virgem
<rcbdesigner> elton, veja se tem um programa chamado Brasero nele
<fabiomaca> brazero
<fabiomaca> brazero
<fabiomaca> desculpa
<fabiomaca> meu chef chegou aqui
<fabiomaca> tive que me ausentar
<fabiomaca> usa o brazero que é facinho
<fabiomaca> ouuuuuu
<fabiomaca> baixa essa iso em uma maquina com mac os ou windows e faz por lá
<elton> vai ser o jeito pq não achei o brazero
<fabiomaca> ai vc boota a maquina com a versão campineira do linux pelo cd ou dvd que vc gravou
<rcbdesigner> eu to quase falando para ele voltar na loja e pedir pro pessoal instalar o ubuntu rs
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs
<fabiomaca> mano vc comprou essa maquina agora???
<rcbdesigner> eu vou dar uma olhada nos videos aqui elton pq parece que tem um software que ajuda a instalar programas ai
<fabiomaca> só por curiosidade elton que maquina é essa
<fabiomaca> mas rcbdesigner se a interface dele estiver descnfigurada ou desarrumada
<fabiomaca> é mais complicado
<fabiomaca> né mano
<rcbdesigner> tem o forum dos caras
<rcbdesigner> tem o site tb.. vou dar uma olhada
<fabiomaca> rapidinho
<fabiomaca> vou dar ma saidinha da minha mesa
<rcbdesigner> vem com o synaptics
<rcbdesigner> elton,  e elton_  são as mesmas pessoas?
<elton_> semp toshiba dual core 2 ram 160 hd
<elton_> é um note
<rcbdesigner> você tem dois pcs ai onde está?
<rcbdesigner> ou só esse note?
<elton_> não só o note
<rcbdesigner> certo... você vai procurar um programa que tem instalado ai chamado synaptics
<rcbdesigner> fuça até achar
<rcbdesigner> putz.. ai fica dificil
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, é web designer?
<rcbdesigner> to com a pretensão de ser
<rcbdesigner> mas diga ai o que seria
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, comecei esse design aqui cheio de ideia http://i.imgur.com/pMByw7A.png
<YanGM> depois a inspiração sumiu
<rcbdesigner> o textoa li ta tipo justificado.. deu um espaçamento forçado entre as palavras?
<rcbdesigner> YanGM, entra no site de uma agência que desenvolve layouts para web... e da um saque nos portifólios
<rcbdesigner> vai que da um insgiht
<rcbdesigner> insight*
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, conhece uma boa pra mandar o link pra mim?
<fabiomaca> opa voltei
<rcbdesigner> YanGM, xo ver aqui
<rcbdesigner> to procurando aqui viu YanGM
<rcbdesigner> aqui http://www.awwwards.com/awards-of-the-day
<YanGM> rcbdesigner, beleza
<rcbdesigner> eles fazem uma seleção de sites do dia que achem interessantes
<rcbdesigner> ai o legal é que você ve sites desenvolvidos com HTML... HTML5... flash etc... uso de diversos recursos
<rcbdesigner> eu toda hora fico "inspecionando elemento" para visualizar o código
<rcbdesigner> eu aconselho a você já ir estudando html5
<rcbdesigner> YanGM,  da um saque num video tutorial que fiz sobre fatiar no Inkscape http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shs6Sfe1QUU&feature=youtu.be
<YokoBR> vou voltar pro 12.04, e usar o xorg 1.12
<YokoBR> é o unico jeito de instalar o driver proprietário
<pedor> oi bom dia. alguém sabe qual é o comando do kwin para mostrar todas as janelas? estou tentando criar atalhos com o mouse ma snão sei os comandos
<rcbdesigner> não sei..
<pedor> rcbdesigner: é... não tem em lugar nenhum isso... desenvolveram a opção e esqueceram de documentar, rs
<rcbdesigner> eu nem sei o que é o kwin na verdade rs
<rcbdesigner> vitorlobo, tem alguma idéia?
<pedor> é o gerenciador de janelas do kde
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> impressionante como o google tradutor traduz melhor o russo-português do que inglês-português
<Wellington> ola, boa tarde a todos
<omelete> boa
<Wellington> opa
<Wellington> estou com problemas em relação a biometria do meu notebook
<Wellington> o meu é um dell vostro 3400 nao consigo colocar para funcionar
<Wellington> ja instalei o fingerprint mas quando abro a console diz "no device"
<omelete> nunca mexi com config de biometria
<Wellington> tenso
<tiagoscd> Wellington: olá
<Wellington> baixei uma iso do ubuntu para vostro 3400 mas nao reconhece a biometria
<tiagoscd> aqui existe uma interface que ajuda você a fazer a configuração
<tiagoscd> http://askubuntu.com/a/252642
<Wellington> opa
<Wellington> vou dar uma lida tiago
<tiagoscd> ok :)
<Wellington> tem alguma versao de ubuntu para celular?
<tiagoscd> Wellington: por enquanto tem apenas uma imagem do Ubuntu Desktop mesmo para Nexus 7
<tiagoscd> as imagens do Ubuntu para celulares devem chegar no fim de fevereiro
<Wellington> legal
<Wellington> estou no aguardo
<tiagoscd> beleza
<Wellington> vou dar uma lida na documentação obrigado tiago
<tiagoscd> utilidade pública: http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/aplicativo-permite-notificar-amigos-que-voce-esta-sendo-preso.html
<tiagoscd> :)
<YokoBR> cara, que tristeza essa bagaça viu... Queria muito jogar meu diablo III.... mas enquanto a AMD/ATI não soltar um driver decente, vou ficar na lama mesmo
<s_hero> legal seu blog tiagoscd
<s_hero> suponho que seja seu ^^
<tiagoscd> s_hero: obrigado :)
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd,  viu isso aqui? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0PNsnNe3E0
<rcbdesigner> Run Ubuntu 12.04 on Android
<s_hero> por nada tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> rcbdesigner: vi não, vou assistir :)
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: qual sua placa de vídeo?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: :)
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:   to na area hehehehe
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, são duas, HD 4250 e HD 6310
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: hehehe :)
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: e o driver beta não rola de boa?
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, o problema é que a HD 4250 usa o driver "legacy" e a HD 6310 usa o driver atual
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: sim, mas viu que saiu versão nova do legacy recentemente?
<tiagoscd> catalyst 13.1
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, ainda não é compatível com xserver 1.13
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: até onde saiba eles tinham lançado justamente pra compatilizar com o 1.13
<tiagoscd> mas verificando aqui YokoBR acho que minha fonte estava errada
<tiagoscd> não é compatível com o 1.13 mesmo
<tiagoscd> mas no 12.04 não rola de boa?
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, pois é :( vou ter que instalar o 12.04
<YokoBR> Mundo cruel de quem espera suporte decente pra linux da AMD :(
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: pois é :/
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, já que o produto foi descontinuado, eles deveriam lançar como opensource o driver legacy
<YokoBR> era o mínimo que podiam fazer
<tiagoscd> sim
<YokoBR> não obrigar a gente a ficar estacionado numa distro antiga
<tiagoscd> mas aos poucos eles vão liberando os códigos
<tiagoscd> recentemente vi que eles liberaram uma parte do código pro driver opensource
<tiagoscd> mas enfim, são uns fdps :P
<YokoBR> o driver opensource tá mais rápido que o oficial em algumas aplicações... O problema é que eu continuo tendo que usar a HD 4250..
<YokoBR> Vou escrever uma carta de natal, pedindo drivers decentes de presente
<YokoBR> até dezembro dá tempo de prepararem um
<tiagoscd> sim, hehe
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, só queria jogar Diablo III no linux. Tudo que eu queria nessa vida.
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: tenso :/
<tiagoscd> eu também tenho uma Radeon 4000 series
<tiagoscd> também é um problema
<YokoBR> mas tá com 3D ativo?
<tiagoscd> não, como eu uso a versão de testes uso o driver opensource mesmo
<YokoBR> humm, mesa 9.2?
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: estou usado o 9.0 mesmo, que é o default do 13.04
<tiagoscd> 9.0.2 no caso
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, o 9.1+ tá mais rápido que o closed
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: mas como eu uso a versão de testes com o proposed ativo ainda
<tiagoscd> não estou afim de quebrar meu sistema migrando de mesa, heheh
<tiagoscd> vou deixar para testar quando o 13.04 estiver mais próximo do lançamento
<tiagoscd> YokoBR: mas valeu pela dica :)
<YokoBR> tiagoscd, nada :D
<Nandoaprendiz> ola
 * vitorlobo_freela Idsi sua linda
<autoproclamado> Pode interessar → http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/
<Idsi> vitorlobo_freela, ô.O
<vitorlobo_freela> Idsi, =*
<Segueta> Olá, queria ajudar a divulgar a comunidade.
<rcbdesigner> lol
<Segueta> Olá, queria ajudar a divulgar a comunidade.
<Segueta> Alguém?
<Danniel-Lara> Segueta: boa tarde
<vitor> meu ubuntu 12.04 ao inves de desligar, ele retorna para a tela de login, e agora?
<vitorlobo_freela> vitor, digita no terminal poweroff
<vitorlobo_freela> vitor, dai ele desliga
<Tiago_erro> Boa Tarde!
<Idsi> 0/
<Tiago_erro> Alguém pode me ajudar com o meu Xubuntu
<Tiago_erro> ?
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  talvez
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, precisamos saber doq se trata
<Tiago_erro> Quando eu ligo o Pc ele inicia o Xubuntu
<Tiago_erro> porém a interface não está legal
<Tiago_erro> ta tudo distoricido
<Tiago_erro> não consigo enxergar a parte de baixo do monitor
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  printa e manda ae
<sistematico> Troca o tema.
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, http://postimage.org manda pra la e manda aqui
<Tiago_erro> tentei instalar o FluxBox
<Tiago_erro> quando executo o startfluxbox
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: http://i.stack.imgur.com/crxTd.png
<sistematico> Assim não vai?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Instale o OpenBox, e use o próprio gerenciador de login pra mudar de WM.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Seja ele o LightDM, GDM ou outro...
<sistematico> No menu deve aparecer.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: As sessões geralmente ficam em /usr/share/xsessions
<Tiago_erro> é só usar apt-get install openbox ?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Se quiser iniciar o WM manualmente tambem dá.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: É.
<Tiago_erro> e para executar ele ?
<sistematico> Pelo gerenciador de logins.
<sistematico> Já te falei.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Ou pelo startx
<Tiago_erro> mas não tem um startopenbox?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Mais aí você vai precisar de um arquivo mais ou menos assim: https://github.com/sistematico/ironhide/blob/master/.xinitrc
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tem, openbox-session
<sistematico> Mas se você digitar o openbox-session direto, o openbox não vai abrir.
<sistematico> Esse comando tem que ser chamado pelo Xorg, não diretamente.
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, presupoem-se q vc ja conheça bem o openbox ne?
<Tiago_erro> eu não conheço
<sistematico> Se você realmente não quiser usar um gerenciador de login, salva o arquivo que eu te mandei na sua $HOME, e digita startx, porem você deve se certificar que o gerencidor de login não está rodando.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Não conhece o que?
<Tiago_erro> Vamos com calma
<Tiago_erro> estou executando o sudo apt-get install openbox
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Aí é só sair da sessão e entrar, não precisa nem reiniciar.
<Tiago_erro> agora sudo apt-get update
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Nada de update.
<sistematico> É só sair da sessão, mudar pra OpenBox lá no menu, e entrar.
<sistematico> Num tem erro.
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, entao axo q vc ta dando um tiro no pé amigo
<Tiago_erro> como assim?
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  o openbox é totalmente zerado e precisa ser customizado do zero
<Tiago_erro> oque eu fiz de errado?
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  via arquivo de texto....
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, vou te mostrar meu openbox ok?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Quando você liga o PC, aparece uma tela pra inserir o usuário e senha?
<Tiago_erro> não
<sistematico> Certo.
<Tiago_erro> Galera oque eu faço agora
<sistematico> Quando você "sai" do XFCE, aparece?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Calma mano.
<Tiago_erro> Não
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  http://postimage.org/image/v06h8xac9/
<sistematico> Certeza?
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  esse é meu openbox
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  mas vc nunca encontrará ele assim
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  ele vem zeradão.....todo simplão....tão simples q assusta e vc pensa q ta distorcido , ou tem algo errado
<Tiago_erro> ok,
<Tiago_erro> mas oque faço agora
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, pq vc n poe um xfce ou lxde?
<Tiago_erro> apoós executar apt-get install
<Tiago_erro> qualquer um que funcione
<sistematico> Espera.
<sistematico> http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/stories/linux/ubuntu11.10-alpha2/Selection_034.png
<sistematico> Você não vê isso quando sai da sessão?
<sistematico> Nada parecido com isso?
<Tiago_erro> preciso Não
<Tiago_erro> apenas uma tela azul
<Tiago_erro> quando desligo com ctrl+alt+del
<Tiago_erro> volta o console e diz aue está desligando
<Tiago_erro> vitorlobo_freela, cara pode ser qualquer um desde que eu possa usar
<sistematico> Faz assim.
<Tiago_erro> to o console agora
<Tiago_erro> Ctrl+alt+F1
<sistematico> Deixa quieto, não sabia que o rapaz tava te ajudando.
<Tiago_erro> usei sudo apt-get install openbox, sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, por favor me ajude também
<Tiago_erro> por que eu ainda não saí do lugar
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, usei sudo apt-get install openbox, sudo apt-get update,sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Esse cara que tá falando com você eu não consigo ler as mensagens que ele manda, por que ele tá ignorado aqui.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, então eu falo apenas com você .. não tem problema
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Então, se eu ajudar você, eu não sei o que ele tá falando, tumultua pra você ler.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, bom to prestando atenção em você
<sistematico> Você é quem manda.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, por favor, oque faço agora
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tenta instalar o lightdm ou o gdm.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<sistematico> Depois que instalar, digita sudo restart lightm tudo que estiver aberto vai fechar, e você voltará pra tela de login.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, lightdm já é a versão mais recente
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Ótimo, reinicie ele agora.
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro,  vai no terminal sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sistematico> sudo service lightdm restart
<sistematico> ou
<vitorlobo_freela> Tiago_erro, eu n to entendendo pq vc ta no openbox sendo q o xubuntu vem com xfce
<sistematico> restart lightdm
<vitorlobo_freela> o.O
<sistematico> Aliás: sudo restart lightdm
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  então apareceu uma tela azul,porém toda deformada
<sistematico> Certo. faça o login normalmente.
<sistematico> Consegue?
<sistematico> No XFCE mesmo.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, ponteiro do mouse não consigo ver nada nessa tela
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  não consigo ver a tela de login e senha
<sistematico> Digita sem ver mesmo.
<sistematico> <ENTER> + senha
<sistematico> O usuário padrão deve estar selecionado.
<Tiago_erro> não mudou nada
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não mudou nada
<sistematico> Abriu o XFCE?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, posso fazer isso no console?
<sistematico> Não?
<sistematico> Faz o seguinte, no console, você digita: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, a única coisa que consigo ver é o botão de desligar
<sistematico> E reinicia o lightdm
<sistematico> Certo?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  vou fazer
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  ctrl+alt+F1
<sistematico> É, ou F2
<sistematico> Aqui o F1 volta pro X.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Pronto?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  arquivo não encontrado
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Cria um.
<sistematico> sudo stop lightdm
<sistematico> sudo su
<sistematico> Xorg -configure
<sistematico> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> Não altera um linha, senão não funciona.
<sistematico> Certo?
<Tiago_erro> xorg não encontrado
<sistematico> X -configure
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  funcionou
<sistematico> restart lightdm
<sistematico> Ou melhor: start lightm
<sistematico> Ou melhor: start lightdm
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Deu?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, a tela continua do mesmo jeito.. tudo bagunçado..
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Ela tá no tamanho errado, é isso?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, cara acho que o monitor está errado
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, a tela esta azul, a única coisa que consigo ver é o bot]ao de desligar em cima
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: O que apareceu?
<Tiago_erro> Unknow option: x
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  rodo sem erro
<sistematico> restart lightdm
<sistematico> sudo restart lightdm
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Mesmo erro?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  sim
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não mudou nada
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tava funcionando?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não ..
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Nunca funcionou?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tá usando o Xubuntu ou Ubuntu?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  ta tudo na mesmo
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  Xubuntu
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Esse PC tem acesso a internet?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, sim
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: lspci > lspci.txt
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: pastebinit lspci.txt
<sistematico> E cola o link aqui.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: O seu Xubuntu está atualizado?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, pastebinit já é a última versão
<sistematico> Certo.
<sistematico> Pode continuar com os outros comandos.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, qual outro comando?
<sistematico> lspci > lspci.txt
<sistematico> pastebinit lspci.txt
<Tiago_erro> Http://past.ubuntu.com/1653261/
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, http://past.ubuntu.com/1653261/
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tá como usuário normal no console?
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Se estiver: rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653261/
<sistematico> Se não estiver dê um exit primeiro.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Eu já vi.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  que
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<sistematico> Com o seu usuário.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Depois digita xrandr e veja quais os modos suportados.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Ele deve aparecer algo assim: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1400 x 1050, maximum 1400 x 1400
<sistematico> Esse maximum é o máximo suportado.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Logo abaixo ele mostrará as frequencias..
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  não foi possível remover
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Tudo bem.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Digita xrandr
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Olha os modos e frequencias que o seu sistema suporta.
<Tiago_erro> Can't open displcay
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Can't open display
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Digita DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Se der erro reinicia o lightdm.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: sudo restart lightdm
<sistematico> E depois digita.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, erro reiniciando lightdm
<sistematico> Qual erro?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, No protocol specified
<sistematico> Certo.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Can't open open display:0
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: pastebinit /var/log/X.0.log
<sistematico> E cola o link aqui..
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Essa placa é um grande problema: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<sistematico> heh
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653306/
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Depois que tu colar o link aqui, edita esse arquivo assim: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf procura uma linha que tenha Driver "savage" ou Driver "s3" ou algo parecido.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Mude para Driver "vesa"
<sistematico> Aperte CTRL+o, depois aperte s e depois aperte ENTER pra salvar.
<sistematico> Aperte CTRL+x pra sair do nano.
<sistematico> E reinicie o lightdm que vai funcionar.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  não foi possível ler /etc/X11/...
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf[TAB]
<sistematico> Aperte um TAB que ele auto completa.
<sistematico> Deve estar como xorg.conf.old ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Lá em cima eu falei pra você criar esse arquivo, você criou e se esqueceu de mover.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, como que eu movo?
<sistematico> Eu falei: mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sistematico> Você pulou esse passo.
<sistematico> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tiago_erro> sisistematico,  ele não encontra esse arquivo
<sistematico> Ele deve ter criado um aonda você estava quando digitou X -configure
<sistematico> Ele deve ter criado um aonde você estava quando digitou X -configure
<sistematico> sudo su
<sistematico> cd root
<sistematico> cd /root
<sistematico> mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  blz copiou
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Edita o arquivo e troca o nome do Driver.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, velho quando você vir para São Paulo - Osasco
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, me fala que to te devendo um favor..
<Tiago_erro> troquei de savafe para vesa e funcionou
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  vou tentar reiniciar o sistena
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Legal.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Não me deve nada.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  Bom apareceu a tela de login
<sistematico> Certo.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, porém que eu coloco o usuário e senha meu monitor fica preto
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  não entendi
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  o led do monitor ta piscando
<sistematico> É o vesa.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  já troquei Xubuntu, Fluxbox
<Tiago_erro> e nada
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: No mesmo arquivo xorg.conf lá embaixo, procure por Modes e me diz qual é o primeiro.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  tenho que troca o driver?
<sistematico> Espera.
<Tiago_erro> Não to conseguindo
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  não entra nem no console
<sistematico> CTRL+ALT+F2
<Tiago_erro> sistematico.  não funciona
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não aparece nada na tela
<sistematico> Dê um ENTER.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  to reiniciando manualmente
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  cara não consigo mais colocar no console
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, apertei ctrl+alt+F1
<Tiago_erro> nada
<Tiago_erro> tela preta
<Tiago_erro> monitor com led piscando
 * vitorlobo_freela da um abraço no sistematico 
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, desculpa
<sistematico> Calma.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  velho de boa.. pelo menos vc aparece alguma coisa
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  antes não aparecia nada
<Tiago_erro> sistematico,  com a tela de login aki
<sistematico> Reinicia, e quando aparecer o menu do GRUB tu vai digitar e
<sistematico> Certo?
<sistematico> Antes de dar boot.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não ..
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, parece que o Xubuntu já está executando
<sistematico> ?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, agora na tela esta meu usuário
<sistematico> Hummm
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, senha
<sistematico> Então funcionou?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, tem um box contendo: Fluxbox
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, outro Português-Brasil
<sistematico> Certo..
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, e um botão Inicar sessão
<sistematico> Escolhe qualquer um e aperte esse botão.
<sistematico> Pra ver se funciona.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, apertei OpenBox
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, coloquei usuário e senha
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, apertei Iniciar Sessão
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, tela preta.. Led do monitor piscando
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Apertei ctrl+alt+F1 nada
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, enter Nasa
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Esc nada
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Seguinte, reinicie e aperte o CTRL+ALT+F1 antes de fazer login.
<sistematico> Reverta o Xorg.conf pro Driver "savage" ou tente o Driver "s3"
<sistematico> Procure pela linha Modes e me diga se tem alguma coisa.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Na seção Section "Monitor" verifica se tem alguma linha que começa com VertRefresh ou algo assim.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, ele entra e sai do console sozinho
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, to na tela de login apertei ctrl+alt+F1
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, tela preta ...Led..piscando..
<sistematico> Sabe quando você reinicia e aparece a primeira tela?
<sistematico> O GRUB?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não aparece o Grub para mim
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Não tem dados importantes nesse PC?
<sistematico> Não chegou a usar o Xubuntu?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, não
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Não tem nada ainda
<sistematico> Essa placa sua é bastante problemática, tente reinstalar o Xubuntu usando alguns "Kernel CheatCodes" ou tente o Debian ou o próprio Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, como eu faço
<sistematico> Procure pelo nomodeset
<sistematico> Antes da instalação.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Instalou por CD ou Pen-Drive?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, Pen Drive
<sistematico> Quando der boot pelo pen-drive, aperte o F6 naquela tela inicial.
<sistematico> E marque o nomodeset.
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, to mudando o boot
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Esse carinha disse que conseguiu um máximo de 1024x768 de resolução: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8105044&postcount=2
<sistematico> É o que você pode tentar.
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Esse aqui com o mesmo problema: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1184585
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: E esse na mesma situação: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061676
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, por mim poderia ser até 800x600
<sistematico> hehehhehehehehe
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: 1024x768 de resolução: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8105044&postcount=2
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, mas agora oque que eu faço
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, por que não está mais carregando nada
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, esta parado no Grub
<Tiago_erro> E o teclado ja eras
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, e o teclado nao funciona
<sistematico> Tiago_erro: Reinstala e segue esse primeiro post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324239
<sistematico> Acho que o cara consegiu, segundo esse post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337333
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, bom to começando a instalação de novo
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, bom na instalação
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, tem alguma coisa que devo fazer aki?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, tem?
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Instala normal
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, ok
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, oi?
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, ta ae?
<Pirata_da_Rede>  boa noite! a todos. :)
<Marverick> ae pirata
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, boa noite
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: belezinha
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, tirando a inconsistência entre ff e chrome, blz
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: lembro de quando o problema era só o ieca
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, bons tempos
<YanGM> éramos felizes e não sabíamos
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: vc alinha no firefox fica torto no chrome
<Pirata_da_Rede> desalinhado
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, http://i.imgur.com/UHhJwrf.png
<YanGM> exatamente isso
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: css?
<YanGM> e o opera, que não respeita nem background-repeat: no-repeat com svg
<YanGM> vou pastar, perai
<Pirata_da_Rede> é cruel
<YanGM> paste != pastar, hehehe
<Pirata_da_Rede> pode cre
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1653851/
<YanGM> opa, esqueci da nav
<Tiago_erro> sistematico, ???
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: vige complicado
<YanGM> não esqueci não, eita
<YanGM> nem sei como um cego percebe essas coisas, hehe
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, um bom http server pra mac...?
<YanGM> assim tu fica a par do html e tudo
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, vou converter o layout inteiro pra em, just in case
<YanGM> por enquanto tá misto
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: vc trampa com isso ou só hobby?
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, estou procurando trampar
<YanGM> firefox ftw em renderização do meu código, e eu sempre fui tendencioso pro lado do chrome eheheh
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: tem portifa?
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, ?
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: portifolio
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, decente não
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: uhauhauha
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, esse site é justamente pra minha "empresa" de webdesign
<YanGM> esse novo vai entrar com portifólio vazio
<YanGM> o site antigo tem cada aberração feita pelo meu amigo
<YanGM> que é melhor enterrar
<Pirata_da_Rede> YanGM: entendo
<Pirata_da_Rede> perai tenho que subir um phpbb aqui já volto
<YanGM> Pirata_da_Rede, ok
<YanGM> pauloolhos, o/
<pauloolhos> Fala yan
<pauloolhos> Beleza
<YanGM> pauloolhos, beleza
<pauloolhos> Tudo joia....
<Celso> gostei do jogo de ontem
<Celso> ops
<Celso> maus ai
<CyL> Boa noite.
<Celso> Boa noite CyL
<CyL> Celso: Tudo certo?
<Celso> certinho
<Tiago_erro> sistematico
<Tiago_erro> Placa de video Savage, alguma distro é melhor?
<Tiago_erro> oi?
<Pedro_> OI
<Guest20386> Alguém pode  tirar uma dúvida de um noob?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-15
 * vitorlobo abraça sistematico 
<William> Boa noite
<Guest61852> Alguem?
<Connection_> Boa Noite!
<Connection_> Alguem?
<sistematico> Vários.
<Connection_> me tira uma duvida?
<sistematico> Fale.
<Connection_> tenho placa mae da asus. procesador 3.0 ,memorai 1GB, PLaca de video 256
<Connection_> roda o linux?
<sistematico> Claro.
<Connection_> mais quando tentei instala deu erro
<Connection_> estranho
<sistematico> Qual erro?
<Connection_> na hora que aparece no bott,
<Connection_> carregand
<Connection_> depois reinicia
<Connection_> do nada
<Connection_> acho que já sei oque poder ser, vou baixa a versao 32 bits
<Connection_> obrigado pela atenção!
<Connection_> boa noite!
<LcOs> E aí galera.
<slacks> coe
<slacks> :D
<Julinux> eae galera
<Julinux> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com o Steam, eu acabei de instalar counter strike source mas quando vou tentar abrir fica tela preta e não abre nada
<LcOs> Instalou driver de vídeo?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> minha placa é intel
<Julinux> o drive já vem padrão
<Julinux> eai
<Julinux> Rapaz, o jogo funciona normal, mas não aparece nada. Só uma tela preta
<xanndmpx> pessoal madrugueiros todos estao bem
<Gomex> fala ae pessoal
<Gomex> cropalato, quanto tempo, hein?
<Gomex> Então, acabei de instalar o ubuntu no note da minha noiva
<Gomex> ela ta adorando
<Gomex> só falta alguns detalhes, dentre um deles, não achei nada por ae na net
<Gomex> As teclas de multimidia do teclado do notebook HP g42-212
<Gomex> Não funcionam (Aumentar volume, pausar musica, passar musica e afins...)
<Gomex> Alguém já conseguiu fazer funcionar?
<tiagoscd> Gomex: opa, você está tentando usar as teclas em qual aplicativo?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :) !
<vitorlobo> Gomex, http://www.tecmundo.com.br/linux/2513-aprenda-a-configurar-o-layout-do-teclado-no-ubuntu.htm
<vitorlobo> Gomex, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConfigurarTeclado
<luiz> gostaria de saber como faz para incluir o botão de internet na área de trabalho pois alguém o apagou indevidamente
<sagat> clica no aplicativo e arrraste
<Juliano> olá.... tem alguem ai?
<Juliano> se alguem puder me ajudar com uma situação.... agradeço muito!
<Pskol> diz ai
<paladinn> alguem sabe um GUI de sqlserver pro ubuntu ?
<Juliano> estou com um note de cliente com ubuntu 11.04 corrompido e com senha
<Juliano> preciso fazer um bkp e ñ tenho permissão para mexer nos arquivos
<paladinn> Juliano, boot pelo livecd
<paladinn> :D
<Juliano> ja tentei com um live do 12.10 mas ele ñ me deixa alterar as permições
<Wellington_> paladinn ja tentou nesse link o sqlserver http://informatics.malariagen.net/2011/08/15/squirrel-sql-a-nice-database-gui-frontend-for-ubuntu/
<Juliano> preciso quebrar a senha ou arrumar um jeito de fazer o bkp forçado desses dados e depois vejo como liberar permissões
<paladinn> achei Wellington_ , valeu cara
<paladinn> http://www.razorsql.com/download_linux.html
<Wellington_> ok
<guigouz_> Juliano, vc nao consegue alterar as permissões com sudo ?
<Juliano> pois então.... ja li sobre montar a partição do hd.... ou algo do tipo mas ñ sei como fazer
<Juliano> ñ teria um "hires boot" do linux?!
<Juliano> q quebrasse essa maldita senha e me liberasse pra fazer o bkp
<guigouz_> Juliano, o hd nao aparece quando você acessa pelo livecd ?
<Juliano> aparece
<guigouz_> clicando nele, ele não monta ?
<Juliano> só ñ deixa eu acessar algumas pastas
<Juliano> praticamente todas
<guigouz_> entao, uma vez montado
<guigouz_> ou melhor
<guigouz_> abre um terminal e roda sudo nautilus
<guigouz_> aí vc vai abrir um terminal como root e vai ter acesso a tudo
<Juliano> nas hora de entrar nelas ou tentar copiar da erro e pede permissão
<Juliano> teria algum tutorial simplificado disso?
<guigouz_> faça isso que eu disse
<Juliano> pois ñ tenho a minima base em linux
<guigouz_> abre um terminal e roda "sudo nautilus"
<guigouz_> a partir da janela que aparecer, você vai conseguir acessar os arquivos
<Deathlok_> Faz o seguinte, baixa esse LiveCD ai que vc vai conseguir fazer oque vc quiser:  http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/parted-magic.htm
<paladinn> alguem programa em asp ?
<guigouz> paladinn, acha um grupo no facebook
<crsesilva> #nicksetup
<Pskol> k
<KernelKill> Pskol, k
<noob_> Boa tarde a todos
<noob_> Sou usuário de windows, mas quero usar o linux. Baixei o Ubuntu 12.10 e não consigo conectar a internet... olhei alguns tutoriais que indicavam que eu deveria realizar algum comando... Mas sou tão noob na coisa que se quer sei realizar comandos nesse sistema
<noob_> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<noob_> {lili} oi
<GeorgeJegon> alguem já faz dual boot com UEFI ?
<Jelo> Olá, pessoal!
<Jelo> Meu pc deu um erro e não sei como resolver, espero que alguém possa me ajudar.
<CyL> Jelo: Qual o erro?
<Jelo> error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found.
<Jelo> grub rescue>
<CyL> Na hora que vc tentava inicializar o computedor?
<Jelo> sim, deu tela preta e apareceu isso
<Jelo> quando eu fui reiniciar, após atualizar algumas coisas
<CyL> Jelo: Vc não tem opção de escolher um outro kernel?
<Jelo> só aparece isso
<Jelo> existe a possibilidade de escrever
<Jelo> pq a barra fica piscando
<KernelKill> alguem aew usa ubuntu 12.10 e tentou instalar a placa de video ATI?
<Jelo> procurei na internet alguns códigos para resolver esse problema, mas diz que não aceita o comando
<CyL> Jelo: O GRUB tem duas versoes incompativeis entre si, tenha certeza de que esta usando os comandos para a versao correta
<Jelo> como eu vou saber isso?
<Jelo> não sei nada de linux. Passei usar agora
<Jelo> Ontem ele estava funcionando. Parece que não aceitou as atualizações.
<CyL> Jelo: Alguma coisa ocorreu com uma imagem de inicialização sua.
<Jelo> Eu também acho.
<Jelo> Mas, o que eu posso fazer para resolver esse problema
<Jelo> preciso trabalhar e não consigo acessar
<CyL> Jelo: Eu procuraria na web, para mim parece que o seu arquivo de configuração do grub está com uma intaxe incorreta
<Jelo> ok
<Jelo> quer dizer, não existe uma solução?
<CyL> Quer dizer que existe uma solução, mas até eu teria que pesquisar para lhe dizer o que é.
<Jelo> ok, com esse erro, é possível eu instalar o windows 7 no computador?
<CyL> VC diz reinstalar?
<CyL> O seu MBR provavelmente foi modificado quando você instalou o Linux, então a não ser que queria se debruçar com uma janela de comandos do Windows, precisará reinstalar o windows por completo.
<Jelo> Já comprei ele na loja sendo linux
<Jelo> não instalei nada
<Jelo> nunca modifiquei nada no pc
<CyL> Bom, então você pode simplesmente formatar tudo e instalar o Windows. Suponho que você tenha uma licença?
<Jelo> se eu baixar o ubuntu no site, consigo instalar ou vai dar o mesmo erro?
<CyL> Muito provavelmente não. Acho que se reinstalar o Ubuntu conseguirá fazer seu computador funcionar normalmente.
<CyL> Não vai dar erro, só para ser mais preciso.
<Jelo> ah , ok
<Jelo> então posso reinstalar uma versão atualizada
<Jelo> aquela que esta disponivel no site
<CyL> Só por curiosidade, o linux que já vonha instalado com o seu novo computador é ubuntu?
<Jelo> sim, 11.0
<CyL> Qual o uso que você pretende dar para o seu computador?
<Jelo> preciso estudar
<CyL> O que significa estudar? Ler páginas na Web?
<Jelo> eu faço ciencia da computação
<Deathlok_> so internet ?
<Jelo> não
<CyL> Bom, isso incluiria programação então
<Jelo> claro que também
<CyL> Eu recomendo o 12.04
<Jelo> claro
<CyL> Ao invés do 12.10
<Jelo> o que está disponivel no site?
<CyL> Ambos
<Deathlok_> instala o virtualbox
<Jelo> ok
<CyL> Talvez um RC do 13.04 também já esteja disponível
<Deathlok_> se vc precisa de outro sistema vc usa ele
<Jelo> ok, na hora de instalar, é só rodar o cd?
<Jelo> já que não consigo acessar
<CyL> Bom, você sabe o que é uma partição de disco, e um MBR?
<Deathlok_> instala versoes LTS do ubuntu
<CyL> Deathlok_: Já recomendei a 12.04 que é LTS
<Deathlok_> show
<CyL> Jelo: Bom, você sabe o que é uma partição de disco, e um MBR?
<CyL> Jelo: Sabe também o que é um arquivo de swap?
<Jelo> olha, sei partição de disco o resto não
<CyL> Jelo: Bom, pode ser que vc consiga, o instalador vai te perguntar essas coisas
<CyL> Jelo: Mas não diria que o processo é complicado. Outra coisa, se vc não consegue nem dar boot, como está conectado aqui?
<Jelo> estou usando um outro computador
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Jelo> entendeu?
<CyL> Jelo: Pode continuar usando ele durante a instalação?
<Jelo> posso
<CyL> Jelo: Bom, então esta tudo bem, prossiga e caso eu esteja aqui posso ir te respondendo a medida que duvidas surgirem. Eu pretendo ficar aqui nos próximos minutos.
<Jelo> ok
<Jelo> vou tentar fazer aqui
<Deathlok_> Passo a Passo instalação ubuntu  http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-e-algumas-recomendacoes
<KernelKill> boa tarde galera
<KernelKill> alguem aew ja viu o Documentario sobre o Pirate Bay
<KernelKill> ?
<Deathlok> vc já busco no Pirate Bay ?
<Deathlok> rsrsrs...
<KernelKill> num entendi Deathlok .
<Deathlok> esse ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=neoFDgDOV0I
<KernelKill> eu to baixando aki mano
<KernelKill> vc ja baixou?
<KernelKill> ou viu pelo youtube?
<Deathlok> ainda não vi tudo
<FiLHu> eu já vi
<Deathlok> Recomendo esse documentario aqui muito bom "Revolution OS"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plMxWpXhqig
<KernelKill> alguem aki esta usando o ubuntu 12.10, em um not com placa de video ATI?
<Pskol> só voce
<Deathlok_> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/12/novo-driver-da-ati-para-ubuntu-1210-e.html
<KernelKill> kkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> :)
<Deathlok> hehe...
<Deathlok> é isso ?
<KernelKill> simm
<KernelKill> mais eu fiz esse aew ja
<KernelKill> ele da um bug muito loco
<Deathlok> http://ubuntued.info/instale-os-drivers-proprietarios-da-nvidia-e-ati-amd
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe resolver este erro aqui: Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de: "/var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_18.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_amd64.deb""
<KernelKill> SuBmUnDo, oq extamente vc esta fazendo.
<CyL> KernelKill: Instalando o firefox 18, eu diria
<SuBmUnDo> KernelKill, instalei alguns complementos no firefox, nao gostei dos complementos retirei, desinstalei o firefox e agora nao consigo instalar novamente
<KernelKill> vc ja deu um --purge?
<SuBmUnDo> nao, vou tentar agora
<KernelKill> manda um --purge na remocao
<SuBmUnDo> sudo apt-get purge firefox*
<KernelKill> sudo apt-get --purge firefox*
<KernelKill> faltou o ( -- )
<SuBmUnDo> sudo apt-get --purge firefox*
<SuBmUnDo> E: Operação firefox* inválida
<KernelKill> faltou o remove tbm
<KernelKill> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox*
<SuBmUnDo> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados
<SuBmUnDo> agora instala novamente?
<KernelKill> isso
<KernelKill> manda instalar novamente
<SuBmUnDo> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<SuBmUnDo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_18.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_amd64.deb
<SuBmUnDo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pskol> dá um rm /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_18.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_amd64.deb
<Pskol> pra remover o deb em cache
<Pskol> ]dai instala denovo
<SuBmUnDo> deu certo, valeu
<KernelKill> deu certo aew SuBmUnDo ?
<KernelKill> conseguiu instalar?
<SuBmUnDo> consegui
<KernelKill> blz mano
<KernelKill> quando vc tiver problemas com semelhantes, agora vc ja sabe o q fazer n'e?
<KernelKill> rsrsrsrs
<Wellingtoneves> Wellingtoneves teste
<KernelKill> SuBmUnDo, o Firefox 18 esta com o Metro igual do Windows 8.
<KobraKao> como faço para montar uma particao HFS+ em read write
<KobraKao> nao consigo montar a partição pra escrita e leitura.. droga
<KobraKao> ola
<KobraKao> quem me ajuda a montar uma partição com hfsplus em write read
<Bon-chan> alguém sabe dizer se existe deferença de desempenho entre mover arquivos via linha de comando e pela interface gráfica?
<CyL> Bon-chan: Eu diria que é imperceptível, se a interface gráfica for somente um backend para o programa em modo texto
<rcbdesigner> vocês usam qual programa para visualizar pdf?
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  qpdfview
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  o interessante desse programinha é q ele transforma imagem em texto se o pdf for de imagem
<vitorlobo> rcbdesigner,  vc seleciona a regiao q é imagem em formato de texto ...q ele cola em outro lugar como fosse texto..tipo isso
<rcbdesigner> hum
<hggdh> Bon-chan: de forma geral, os programas do 'coreutils' são os mais optimizados
<hggdh> (mv, cp, etc)
<Bon-chan> hggdh, é isso que eu estava imaginando. e no caso, se eu fizer a transferência com o o DE desativado, o desempenho seria ainda melhor, certo? Menos memória sendo usada pelo sistema e afins:
<Bon-chan> ?
<CyL> Bon-chan: O que eu quis dizer é que normalmente os ambientes gráficos usam os binários do pacote base, mas "escondem" isso de você. Se este for o caso, a diferença deverá ser imperceptível.
<CyL> Bon-chan: Uma vez que o programa usado para copiar será o mesmo
<Bon-chan> CyL, mas usando a interface gráfica o sistema não ficaria mais 'pesado/ocupado' diminuindo o desempenho da transferência ou não?
<CyL> Bon-chan: Não necessariamente. Se não tiver nenhum outro programa acessando o disco ao mesmo tempo, haverá pouca diferença
<CyL> Bon-chan: Se você estiver usando o computador para fazer tarefas, aí depende do que estiiver fazendo. Você pode até obter um desempenho pior mesmo se estiver somente com o modo texto carregado
<Bon-chan> entendi
<Bon-chan> :)
<Bon-chan> valeu :D
<CyL> Bon-chan: Mas porque perguntou?
<Bon-chan> bom, eu acho que anda demorando muito para copiar arquivos aqui no ubuntu
<Bon-chan> mas pode ser coisa de minha cabeça. eu vou testar em uma máquina com windows para fazer o teste
<CyL> Bon-chan: Depende de muitas coisas, o conjunto de arquivos a serem copiados é formado de poucos arquivos grandes, ou vários arquivos pequenos, qual o sistema de arquivo você está utilizando e com quais opções, os arquivos a serem ocpiados estao distribuidos uniformemente no disco ou proximos um ao outro, a regiao de destino esta proxima ao inicio do disco ao ao fim do mesmo?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: não deveria fazer diferença com ou sem DE rodando. A menos que o sistema já esteja com problemas de memoria
<CyL> Bon-chan: Tudo isso influencia.
<KobraKao> quem me ajuda a montar uma partição com hfsplus em write read
<Bon-chan> hggdh, CyL é verdade. eu vou preparar uma situação de teste e reporto aqui mais tarde!
<CyL> hggdh: Pq memória?
<hggdh> CyL: buffers
<hggdh> CyL: o Linux usa parte da memória livre para buffers
<CyL> hggdh: O que raramente ultrapassa algumas poucas dezenas de megabytes, não acho que isso seja um motivo em qualquer computador moderno
<hggdh> CyL: a menos que o sistema já esteja sobrecarregado (toda a memória ocupada, e swap em uso pesado
<hggdh> CyL: na verdade, IO buffers pode ocupar uma extraordinária quantidade de memória. Normalmente não notamos por que este uso é secundário
<CyL> Buffers contam como memória disponível ao sistema, e não para aplicativos. E ainda assim a memoria é muito pouca para fazer qualquer diferença num cenário desses, não vejo o gerenciador de memória desalocando esta memória em favor de aplicativos do usuário
<hggdh> por exemplo: copie um ficheiro de 1G para um memory stick. A cópia vai terminar rápido, mas IO ainda estará em progresso. Uma maneira de ver isto é mandar um 'sync' assim que a cópia termina, e ver como o 'sync' demora
<CyL> hggdh: Opa, isso tem relação com a forma como o Linux agenda as operações de I/O, e não ao uso dos buffers
<CyL> hggdh: Monte a partição como síncrone e vc verá isso
<hggdh> CyL: desculpe-me, estou a falara de cache, não buffers
<CyL> hggdh: também não faz diferença
<hggdh> buffers não passam de ~400M no meu sistema
<hggdh> cache está em 4G
<CyL> hggdh: Como eu disse, não faz diferença, suponha que a velocidade de um stick USB seja de 30 MB/s, o que é bastante razoável. A velocidade da operação de escrita é limitada pelo disponitivo, e não pela quantidade de memória disponível...
<CyL> hggdh: Suponha que vc aloque um buffer de 60 MB por exemplo
<CyL> hggdh: O seu computador precisaria ficar por pelo menos 2 sehundos impossibilitado de ler o disco para a sua operação de escrita ser interrompida
<hggdh> CyL: não, a menos que estejas a fazer IO directo.
<CyL> hggdh: Então, como eu disse, a diferença está no fato de outro programa estar acessando o disco simultaneamente, e não ao fato do conumo de memória ser maior
<CyL> *consumo
<CyL> 18:27 < CyL> Bon-chan: Não necessariamente. Se não tiver nenhum outro programa acessando o disco ao mesmo tempo, haverá pouca diferença
<hggdh> isto também afeta, é claro. Mas a operação no userland é completada, e os dados são colocados no cache para serem efectivamente gravados quando possível.
<CyL> hggdh: Somente se a patição estiver montada em modo assíncrono, o que normalmente é a regra, mas isso está relacionado ao modo como o Linux agenda as operações de escrita, e não ao consumo de memória.
<Bon-chan> CyL, hggdh usando ext3 ou ext4 faria diferença nesse desempenho?
<CyL> hggdh: E os dados são colocados no buffer, não no cache
<CyL> hggdh: tecnicamente o cache é usado para operação de leitura, e o buffer para escrita.
<CyL> hggdh: Embora os termos sejam usados indiferentemente em algumas ocasiões.
<CyL> Bon-chan: Não conheço a fundo as duas partições, mas eu duvido
<CyL> Bon-chan: Porém existe um bom motivo para não usar a ext4?
<Bon-chan> não faço idéia. eu estou usando ele
<Bon-chan> puxei do 2 para o 4
<Bon-chan> ai esses dias estava me perguntando se ele já é estável ou sie lá
<CyL> Bon-chan: Acredito que já seja suficientemente maduro, mas não sei ao certo.
<CyL> Bon-chan: Até onde eu sei, o ext3 e ext4 são essencialmente o mesmo sistema de arquivos, a não ser que vc habilita algumas extensões próprias do ext4
<Bon-chan> hmm
<Bon-chan> não sabia desse detalhe
<Julinux> eai galera
<Julinux> Poxa, to com um problema aqui no Steam
<samuelcecilio> steam..
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> eu instalei ele no ubuntu, mas quando vai abrir o jogo o som fica normal, mas a tela fica toda preta
<Fulano> foi lançado hoje oficialmente
<samuelcecilio> calma ai julinux
<samuelcecilio> acho que tenho uma possivel solução
<Julinux> vamos ver
<samuelcecilio> seu video é intel graphics?
<Julinux> eu instaleu o CS Source
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> Core i3 e Intel Graphics
<Julinux> ???
<samuelcecilio> responde no chat
<samuelcecilio> julinux..
<Julinux> o glamor turbina o desempenho gráfico..
<lucascfk> boa noite
<lucascfk> alguém aí ja teve problemas com mouse wireless no ubuntu?
<lucascfk> estou tendo problemas com um mouse leadershio
<lucascfk> *leadership
<insano> lucascfk: bluetooth?
<lucascfk> insano, não sei dizer
<insano> lucascfk: vc não sabe se o mouse é bluetooth?
<lucascfk> insano, não
<lucascfk> a especificação diz apenas que é wireless
<lucascfk> mas não diz qual tecnologia é usada
<lucascfk_> consegui fazer o mouse "funcionar" ativando o modulo "usbmouse" com modprobe
<lucascfk_> mas o ponteiro ficou completamente louco
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-16
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite, alguem sabe como fazer o nick no androirc nao cair por ping timeout?
<virtu> aeeeeeeeeeeeeee cambada
<virtu> 2o Fórum Mundial da Bicicleta com 100% arrecado no CATARSE
<virtu> bem off-topic... mas preciso comemorar
<virtu> =)
<samuelcecilio> alguem sabe me dizer se tem alguma vantagem em utilizar SNA e GLAMOR ao mesmo tempo? eu uso gráfico da intel..
<lucascfk> pessoal, estou com um mouse wireless leadership, modelo 2026 que não estava funcionando de jeito nenhum
<lucascfk> com o modprobe ativei o modulo usbmouse, oq fez com q o ubuntu "reagisse" aos movimentos feitos com o mouse
<lucascfk> mas os controles e direções estão completamente bagunçados
<Ei> alguém aqui?
<kernel> qual é a diferença de ambiente grafico para gerenciador de janelas?
<xGrind> kernel; ambiente grafico = xfce, gnome, kde
<xGrind> gerenciador de janelas = xfwm, metacity, openbox
<kernel> xGrind, isso eu sei meu caro
<kernel> queria saber a diferença
<kernel> tem o gerenciador de sessão tambem
<kernel> que é o gdm kdm lxdm
<anderson_> bom dia
<anderson_> alguem pode me ajudar?:
<kernel> DIGA A PERGUNTA
<anderson_> não consigo fazer aparecer minha taskbar
<anderson_> instalei o cairo-dock
<anderson_> ativei o compiz para remover o fundo preto dele
<anderson_> e quando reiniciei meu pc só havia o cairo dock
<anderson_> e a taskbar sumiu
<anderson_> alguem sabe como resolver?
<slacks> não use capslock kernel
<_slinky> kernel
<_slinky> qq tu tas fazendo aqui?
<slacks> coe slinky
<slacks> de boa? :D
<xGrind> kernel; entao pq perguntou qual a diferença, se ja sabe? o.O
<_slinky> aqui ta tranquilao, slacks
<_slinky> segunda-feira tou viajando pra salvador
<_slinky> que bosta, viu
<_slinky> só faço viajar nessa porra de empresa
<slacks> aeuaheuauahahe
<slacks> logo logo autorizo suas férias slinky
<_slinky> quero ver.
<slacks> e você passa 15 dias sem viajar
<_slinky> qlqr dia desse eu vou passar por aí
<_slinky> aí a gente da uns rolé a noite
<_slinky> foda que tu bateu o carro né bicho
<slacks> foda
<slacks> quarta feira já tá comigo de volta
<slacks> amanhã vai pintar
<slacks> no sábado mesmo
<slacks> e quarta já pego
<slacks> pelo menos to vivo
<_slinky> perai
<_slinky> rapidão
<_slinky> vou ligar pro h-burguer
<_slinky> voltei
<_slinky> slacks
<_slinky> pedi um h-burguer especial + porção de batata
<_slinky> ta afim?
<AntonioC> Olá
<hggdh> slacks, _slinky: linguage, por favor
<_slinky> linguage oque, kct?
<_slinky> vsf, mlk
<AntonioC> alguem podia me tirar uma duvida?
<Bon-chan> AntonioC, não precisa perguntar para perguntar :)
<Bon-chan> apenas pergunte
<AntonioC> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 em dualboot com o w7, porem depois de um tempo usando o ubuntu ele trava
<hggdh> slacks: considere-se avisado.
<AntonioC> ai queria saber se alguem podia me ajudar sobre isso
<KobraKao> hggdh
<KobraKao> vc eh o dono daqui eh
<AntonioC> Instalei o Ubuntu recentemente em minha maquina (Placa-mãe TIGD-CI4, 2 gb de mem ram, hd 360gb, placa de video intel graphics 3150) como dualboot com o w7, porém apos alguns tempo de uso o SO trava (o mouse continua a se mover) e a unica forma de voltar a usar é resetando manual pelo hardware
<hggdh> KobraKao: ninguem é dono aqui
<rootpt> Boa noite gente..
<rootpt> Estou a fazer isto..
<rootpt> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_pt_BR#Como_mapear_URLs_para_diret.C3.B3rios_fora_do_diret.C3.B3rio_.2Fvar.2Fwww.2F
<rootpt> Mapear os urls para fora do /var/www
<rootpt> Ja' fiz o que diz aì no tutorial, dei restart no apache só que dá erro no site
<rootpt> Not Found
<rootpt> The requested URL /~slotx/ was not found on this server.
<rootpt> criei a pasta public_html no /home/slotx
<rootpt> Não percebo o que possa ser.. :-\
<rootpt> Alguém faz ideia o que possa tar mal?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alô pessoal !
<shallwe> legal boa tarde
<J_Rocha> Olá pessoal
<J_Rocha> algum de vcs trabalha com robótica usando o ubuntu?
<Cassio> hello all
<Cassio> anybody can help me please
<Cassio> ?
<xGrind> CassioLucena; em portugues  man =)
<CassioLucena> opa brother... foi mal
<CassioLucena> pensei que somente ingles
<CassioLucena> entrei pelo forum nesse link
<CassioLucena> sou novo no ubunto e tento instalar um pacote e nao consigo
<MarcosChristian> boa tarde
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, boa
<MarcosChristian> Beleza, YanGM
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, beleza
<MarcosChristian> instalei o Ultrastar no Ubuntu 12.04 e não sei onde está instalado
<MarcosChristian> preciso adicionar musicas à pasta songs
<MarcosChristian> que fica do diretório de instalação
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, nunca vi player mandar mover música para lugares obscuros como esse
<MarcosChristian> sou iniciante em linux
<YanGM> tem certeza que não é só jogar na pasta músicas?
<MarcosChristian> ele é um Karaoke, na pasta de instalação dele tem a pasta songs
<MarcosChristian> onde colocamos as músicas
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, vou dar uma procurada aqui
<MarcosChristian> no Windows eu sei, no linux não estou estou encontrando
<MarcosChristian> ok, valeu
<YanGM> aqui
<YanGM> é que fica dentro de uma pasta oculta
<YanGM> /home/USUARIO/.ultrastardx/songs/
<MarcosChristian> você usa o ultrastar?
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, não
<MarcosChristian> como faço pra visualizar a pasta
<MarcosChristian> não estou encontrando
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, como disse, ela é uma pasta oculta
<YanGM> tem uma opção no gerenciador de arquivos do ubuntu que habilita a visualização de diretórios ocultos
<YanGM> mas não me lembro onde fica
<MarcosChristian> ok
<MarcosChristian> obrigado
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, de nada
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, uma coisa interessante que você pode fazer
<YanGM> é, em vez de mover as músicas para lá, criar um link simbólico entre essa pasta e a pasta de músicas padrão do ubuntu, isso pode ser feito com um simples comando no Terminal
<MarcosChristian> como é?
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, primeiro removemos a pasta songs do .ultrastardx
<YanGM> rmdir /home/seu-nome-de-usuario/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> com o programa fechado
<YanGM> em seguinda o comando que criará o link
<YanGM> ln -s /home/seu-nome-de-usuario/Music /home/seu-nome-de-usuario/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, isso deve bastar, mas qualquer coisa estamos ai
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, caso não saiba seu nome de usuário, você pode simplesmente inserir os seguintes comandos, que não precisam ser modificados:
<YanGM> rmdir $HOME/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> e
<YanGM> ln -s $HOME/Music $HOME/ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> opa
<YanGM> ln -s $HOME/Music $HOME/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, resolvido?
<MarcosChristian> agora eu posso colocar na pasta Music
<MarcosChristian> só falta eu encontar a pasta...rss
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, isso, tudo que você colocar em sua pasta de músicas irá para lá automaticamente sem ocupar mais espaço no disco
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, a pasta Music é a pasta Músicas
<MarcosChristian> é o que olhei
<YanGM> aquela que fica na barra lateral do explorador de arquivos
<MarcosChristian> aqui está Músicas
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, para comandos, geralmente as pastas trocam de nome para inglês
<YanGM> assim o ubuntu de qualquer um terá as mesmas pastas que o seu, apenas troca-se como ela é chamada para o usuário
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, exatamente como o Windows 7 faz
<MarcosChristian> não reconheceu
<MarcosChristian> no meu linux a pasta é: Música
<MarcosChristian> colei os arquivos lá mas não reconheceu
<YanGM> MarcosChristian, você adaptou os comandos que eu te mandei?
<MarcosChristian> sim
<MarcosChristian> executei o de remover
<MarcosChristian> e o segundo
<YanGM> tente executar esses aqui:
<YanGM> rmdir $HOME/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> e
<YanGM> > ln -s $HOME/Music $HOME/.ultrastardx/songs
<YanGM> sem o >
<MarcosChristian> rmdir, falhou diz que não é diretório o caminho
<MarcosChristian> ...é uma pasta né
<MarcosChristian> tem outro comando pra excluir a pasta?
<MarcosChristian> song
<YanGM> tenta rm sem o dir
<MarcosChristian> os comando foram executados mas O ultrastar não leu as musicas
<MarcosChristian> obrigado pela tentativa
<MarcosChristian> será que pelo terminal não é possível acessar a pasta do ultrastar
<MarcosChristian> da instalação
<MarcosChristian> obrigado boa tarde e note a todos
<Creto> ola biglinux-buddha
<Creto> interessante
<biglinux-buddha> Creto interessante e isso >>> http://va.mu/cJHr﻿
<Creto> é os dois são interesantes para mim pois faço constantes teste com o kubuntu e pacotes do BigLix biglinux-buddha
<biglinux-buddha> muito bom!!!
 * SonOfGod boa noite 
<MarcosChristian> boa noite
<MarcosChristian> a todos
<MarcosChristian> alguém sabe como encontar o diretório onde o programa está instalado no ubuntu 12.04?
<MarcosChristian> já tentei muito e não consigo
<paladinn> q programa mactimes_afk
<paladinn> MarcosChristian,
<MarcosChristian> é o Ultrastar Deluxe, um karaoke
<MarcosChristian> tenho que acessar a pasta "songs" no diretório de intalação dele
<MarcosChristian> olá alguém sabe muito de ubuntu 12.04?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Vc consegue rodar ele a partir do terminal?
<MarcosChristian> como assim:
<MarcosChristian> ?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Sabe o que é um terminal?
<MarcosChristian> sim
<MarcosChristian> consigo abrilo
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Vc consegue inicar o programa a partir do terminal?
<MarcosChristian> não me lembro o comando
<CyL> MarcosChristian: 'which <comando>'
<MarcosChristian> já abri programa pelo terminal
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Estou me referindo ao programa que você deseja saber o caminho
<MarcosChristian> não sei o caminho
<CyL> MarcosChristian: E provavelmente a pasta songs fica no seu diretorio home
<MarcosChristian> estou abrindo ele pelo painel inicial
<MarcosChristian> quero descobrir onde ele está instalado
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Então com ele aberto, num terminal digite ps aux | less e encontre o nome do binario na coluna COMMAND
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Depois no mesmo terminal execute which <comando>
<MarcosChristian> o nome mais parcido é: sync_supers
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Comprove, feche o programa e tente abrir ele a partir do terminal usando este comando
<MarcosChristian> which <comando> sync_supers é isso?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Vc sabe usar o terminal?
<MarcosChristian> digito os comando, já fiz algumas coisas
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Substitua <comando> pelo nome do binário que vc deseja saber
<MarcosChristian> mas por falta de prática não me lembro os comandos
<MarcosChristian> ah,,,,rsss
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Deve ser o clima seco de Brasília :)
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Ou de Goiânia?
<MarcosChristian> rss
<MarcosChristian> no meu caso é de goiaia
<CyL> Passei perto...
<MarcosChristian> Goiânia
<MarcosChristian> de onde você é?
<MarcosChristian> Cyl
<CyL> Do Brasil...
<MarcosChristian> que estado e cidade?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Muito pessoal ;)
<MarcosChristian> que dificuldade pra achar onde um programa foi instalado
<MarcosChristian> no ubuntu 10.04 cheguei a char
<MarcosChristian> agora o 12.04 está muito mudado
<MarcosChristian> não tem um diretório padrão pra one vai todo programa?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Sim, pesquise fobre FHS
<MarcosChristian> pelos comandos que usei você consegue saber pra onde foi o programa?
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Os comandos que eu indiquei dizem em qual diretório se econtra determinado binário
<CyL> buribux: A conexão aí de SP tá dureza hein?
<MarcosChristian> o nome que aparece  no Painel Inicial é UltraStar Deluxe
<MarcosChristian> o atalho do programa
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Bom, eu já te dei o caminho das pedras, boa sorte!
<CyL> MarcosChristian: Preciso sair.
<MarcosChristian> sucesso pra ti, obrigado
<buribux_> eh assim mesmo... o cliente irc eh no android dai jah viu
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-17
<Guest19477> opa tem alguem ai???/
<Guest19477> ????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<samuelcecilio> como posso ajudar meu camarada?
<kernel> nobody
<samuelcecilio> is perfect
<gata> boa noite queridos, eu cheguei
<gata> onde eu posso baixar o beta do próximo ubuntu?
<odra> Oi :D
<odra> Tem alguém mais aqui a essa hora?
<cfdisk> yo
<odra> :/
<odra> Acordaram já?
<odra> Alguém aqui entende de traduções?
<odra> :/
<omelete> :\
<odra> Meu deus!
<odra> Gente!
<odra> Quer dizer, quase.
<odra> omelete: Você entende algo de tradução?
<odra> Eu estou com dúvidas tentando traduzir um programa para português :/
<omelete> odra,  ñ sei nada sobre tradução
<odra> Sabe se alguém sabe algo?
<omelete> conheço ñ
<odra> :(
<odra> Você conhece um tal de João S. O. Bueno?
<servidor>  /join #bacula-br
<servidor>  /join # bacula-br
<odra> Não tem ninguém pra me ajudar a traduzir :|
<odra> Desse jeito eu vou ter que arbitrariamente decidir o certo e o errado.
<odra> É normal as pessoas traduzirem verbos em Inglês para substantivos?
<odra> Por exemplo "Update in real time" para "Atualização em tempo real" ao invés de "Atualizar em tempo real"? "Select multiple" para "Seleciona multiplos" ao inves de "Selecionar multiplos"? Eu não sei porque mas eu vejo muito disso :/
<odra> Eu não me chamo isso :/
<odra> :/
<odra> Acordem!
<kayo> mto cedo
<odra> Eu to aqui desde as 7 da manha
<odra> E a unica coisa que apareceu ateh agora foi um omelete
<odra> Hmm...
<odra> Alguém já viu um botão escrito "des-tela-cheia"?
<romil> bom dia a todos
<odra> Bom dia romil.
<Miya_> odra, oi?
<Miya_> odra, desculpe, onde você viu o "des-tela cheia"?
<odra> N vi. To pensando em escrever.
<odra> Traduzindo "UnFullscreen"
<Miya_> nãooooo, rs
<odra> Tá bom então que tal "Tela Vazia"
<ceserjr> ola bom dia gostaria de saber se ja tem como fazer instalçãodo fifa 13 pelo ubuntu
<Miya_> vou achar um link com um dicionário que dá uma boa ajudada, só tenho que procurar...
<ceserjr> unica serviço que me liga ao windows é esse jogo
<ceserjr> unico
<guigouz> ceserjr, procura no winehq.com se é compatível
<guigouz> acredito que não seja
<odra> Miya_: Precisa não xD
<ceserjr> verdade....
<odra> ceserjr: Unica coisa que me liga ao windows é TF2. :p
<ceserjr> ja instalei o origin  que é o plataforma que abre pra fazer downloand do jogo
<ceserjr> mas nao consigo logar no origin pelo winehq
<ceserjr> lá fala que ja suporta mas nao sei como fazer
<odra> Miya_: Eu estou traduzindo/consertando a tradução de MyPaint :u
<odra> Isso tá um regasso T___T
<odra> Alguém decidiu traduzir Pattern como "padrão". Embora isso seja certo e talz, clicar num padrão na janela de padrões e apertar o botão "definir como padrão" ficou muito estranho.
<odra> E por algum motivo que vai além da minha compreensão, existe "rotacionar" como "rotate" em tudo quanto é canto. Sem falar que um "swatch" de uma "palette" está traduzido como paleta. Você pode adicionar uma paleta a paleta. o__O
<Miya_> achei
<Miya_> http://pt_br.en.open-tran.eu
<Miya_> odra, não tem unfullscreen, rs, acho que seria melhor algo do tipo "sair do modo tela cheia"
<Miya_> ou algo do gênero...
<odra> Miya_: Infelizemente, existe um "Quit Fullscreen Mode" :p
<odra> Existem ambos "Quit Fullscreen Mode" e "UnFullscreen". Motivo eu não sei.
<Miya_> nunca tinha lido unfullscreen...
<odra> Devia ter visto quando eu escrevi "Desexcluir".
<Miya_> restaurar né
<Miya_> huauhauhauhauhauha
<odra> Reexcluir também o__o
<Miya_> ainda tenho um treco com essas traduções
<Miya_> rs
<guigouz> haja revisor
<odra> Eu juro, se foi somente esse tal de João S. O. Bueno que traduziu MyPaint, eu mato ele.
<odra> Uma pessoa só traduzir dum jeito inconsistente assim tem que estar trollando >:u
<Miya_> tem um link pro mypaint?
<Miya_> digo, pra tradução dele no launchpad
<odra> http://www.gitorious.org/mypaint/mypaint/blobs/master/po/pt_BR.po
<odra> Só na linha 35 e 44 vc já ve como a situação tá feia.
<Miya_> tem erro de português...
<Miya_> só to traduzindo pelo launchpad...
<odra> Eu tenho que terminar de traduzir isso T___T
<odra> Só faltam mais 2000 linhas.
<odra> Se eu não traduzir não poderei justificar minha arrogancia.
<guigouz> Destelacheia é invenção sua, ou vc tá corrigindo ?
<guigouz> Desexcluir, Reexcluir ?
<odra> guigouz: Isso não está escrito na tradução n :p
<guigouz> mas vc quer escrever isso ?
<guigouz> e espera justificar qualquer arrogância com isso ?
<odra> N. Eu n quero escrever pois, infelizmente tela cheia está como substantivo e não verbo na maior parte da tradução :/
<guigouz> "modo tela cheia" funciona
<guigouz> inglês é absurdamente menos complexo do que português, tem que rolar adaptações
<odra> Eu sei.
<guigouz> arrogância pode ser justificável, mas é importante ser humilde antes
<odra> Eu só estou passando a limpo a tradução de uma outra pessoa.
<odra> Eu só sou humilde quanto a meus desenhos :U
<Miya_> essa outra pessoa traduziu pelo google translate... certeza...
<guigouz> por tipo uns 15 anos pelo menos, até aprender algo e poder ser um pouco arrogante em alguma disciplina simples
<odra> Miya_: Não que haja importancia. Parece que os usuários brasileiros de mypaint equivale a 1.
<guigouz> odra, essa outra pessoa que traduziu gerou mais trabalho (de revisão) do que se não tivesse traduzido
<Miya_> nem sei o que é mypaint, dlajfslifdjaslfsafjiafasfa
<odra> Miya_: Eh um programa de pintar.
<odra> guigouz: Eu sei. Mas a tradução está inconsistente.
<guigouz> você tem contato com quem fez a tradução ?
<odra> n
<odra> Eu quero traduzir para de me chamar D:
<odra> E eu nem sei se ele mesmo traduziu tudo aquilo.
<odra> Do jeito que esta eu espero que um monte de gente tenha contribuido pouco a pouco pra virar aquele regasso.
<odra> Eu só estou passando a limpo :/
<odra> Além disso o nome do "primeiro autor" é "joão". Eu mesmo conheço pessoalmente uns trẽs Joões!
<MarcosChristian> bom dia
<MarcosChristian> alguém
<Miya_> bom dia, =P
<MarcosChristian> alguém pode dar suporte pago?
<MarcosChristian> tudo bem Miya_
<MarcosChristian> ?
<Miya_> tudo certinho, =D
<MarcosChristian> pode dar suporte para ubuntu 12.04
<MarcosChristian> suporte pago
<MarcosChristian> alguém pode dar suporte pago para ubuntu 12.04?
<odra> MarcosChristian: Acho que não há lei contra isso. :/
<heidan> ola pessoal
<odra> Olá heidan
<MarcosChristian> olá pessoal
<heidan> tenho o ubuntu 10.04 e nao consigo instalar o wine. existe alguma manobra?
<odra> heidan: O q há de errado com a instalação?
<MarcosChristian> eu preciso achar onde estão instalados alguns programas
<heidan> clico para instalar e aparece a seguinte mensagem:
<heidan> "A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada."
<heidan> mas nao  me da a opção de aceitar, ou não, instalar esses pacotes
<odra> heidan: Hmm
<MarcosChristian> alguém pode me ajudar?
<MarcosChristian> preciso achar onde estão instalados alguns programas
<odra> heidan: Tente instalar pelo terminal.
<heidan> como faço?
<odra> sudo apt-get install wine
<odra> MarcosChristian: Aposto que está em alguma pasta cujo nome termina em "bin"
<heidan> está instalando, por enquanto
<MarcosChristian> Odra: já procurei demais e não acho
<MarcosChristian> no ubunto 10.04 eu encontrei mas no 12 não
<odra> O que sera que é uma "funcionalidade"
<MarcosChristian> odra: sabe uma forma de achar pelo terminal
<odra> Em dezoito anos de vida essa é a primeira vez que encontro essa palavra.
<odra> Se eu tivesse uma pokebola tacava nela...
<odra> MarcosChristian: Não. Eu sou novo ao ubuntu :p
<MarcosChristian> obrigado mesmo assim
<heidan> ocorreu o seguinte erro:
<heidan> Algo estranho aconteceu 'br.archive.ubuntu.com:http' resolvendo (-5 - Não há endereço associado com o nome) Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main icoutils 0.29.1-0ubuntu1~lucid
<odra> :/
<odra> Bem, você sempre pode tentar compilar da fonte :D
<odra> Ou atualizar para precise pangolin :D
<kayo> MarcosChristian: quais programas?
<MarcosChristian> ultrastar Deluxe
<MarcosChristian> preciso acessar as pastas dele
<odra> MarcosChristian: Vai na sua pasta pessoal
<kayo> o linux tem alguns comandos para buscar localizações de programas que estao no path
<odra> Pelo nautilus, clique em Ver -> Arquivos Ocultos. Isso exibe os arquivos que começam em ponto.
<kayo> um deles é o whereis
<kayo> mas tem que estar no path
<odra> Provavelmente você quer o ~/.ultrastar/
<MarcosChristian> tenho que digirar isso no terminal
<kayo> o whereis? sim
<kayo> whereis comando-desejado
<MarcosChristian> apareceu isso, ultrastar:
<odra> Você tem certeza que não esta em ~/.ultrastar/ como eu disse?
<MarcosChristian> mas como eu vejjo este cainho
<odra> Eu te disse como.
<MarcosChristian> caminho
<odra> Abre sua pasta pessoal pelo nautilus, clique em ver -> arquivos ocultos(CTRL + H) e vai em .ultrastar!
<MarcosChristian> natilus é esta aba lateral, o similar ao explorer
<odra> Sim, o nautilus é o navegador de sistema de arquivos padrão do ubuntu eu acho.
<MarcosChristian> olhei mas não mostrou .ultrastar
<MarcosChristian> se eu procurar pelo terminal: whereis .ultrastar
<MarcosChristian> dá certo
<odra> Você tem certeza que você tem o ultrastar instalado?
<MarcosChristian> tenho eu abro ele, mas preciso adicionar som a pasta dele
<odra> Veja em /usr/local/share/games/ então :S
<MarcosChristian> a pasta songs
<MarcosChristian> não está
<MarcosChristian> pelos comandos de instalação dá pra achar
<odra> ...
<MarcosChristian> eu instalei ele com ppa
<MarcosChristian> pelo termlinal
<odra> Então...
<odra> Ele tem um arquivo .deb?
<odra> Porque você não abre o pacote .deb e veja onde que ele eh instalado :/
<MarcosChristian> usei estes comandos
<MarcosChristian> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tobydox/ultrastardx
<MarcosChristian> sudo apt-get update
<MarcosChristian> sudo apt-get install ultrastar-deluxe
<MarcosChristian> devo procurar esta pasta "tobydox"
<odra> ...
<odra> Cara :/
<odra> Eu li o readme
<odra> Olha que simples
<odra> Cria uma pasta em $HOME/.ultrastardx/songs/ ou em /usr/share/games/ultrastardx/songs/ e bota as musicas lá
<MarcosChristian> pode me passar os comando pro terminal, pra fazer isso
<odra> Marcos Christian.
<odra> Você não sabe criar pastas?
<odra> E copiar arquivos?
<odra> A coisa tá feia então :O
<odra> Falando nisso $HOME é a sua pasta pessoal.
<MarcosChristian> faz tempo que não uso linux
<MarcosChristian> mas já fiz isso...rss
<odra> Faz pelo nautilus então :/
<odra> Arquivo -> Criar pasta
<MarcosChristian> esta opção está desabilitada
<MarcosChristian> rss
<odra> ...
<odra> Você não pode criar pastas na sua pasta pessoal?
<MarcosChristian> achei que não estivesse funcionando porque está mais clara do que as outras opções
<MarcosChristian> mas cliquei e criou
<odra> RACISMO.
<MarcosChristian> rsss
<MarcosChristian> ah e tem a pasta do ultrastar em minha pasta pessoal
<MarcosChristian> estava é oculta
<odra>  (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)
<MarcosChristian> estava oculta
<odra> EU TE DISSE PRA MOSTRAR ARQUIVOS OCULTOS DUAS VEZES
<MarcosChristian> sim, mas eu estava procurando em usr
<MarcosChristian> e está em minha pasta pessoal
<odra> EU TE DISSE PRA VER NA SUA PASTA PESSOAL DUAS VEZES
<MarcosChristian> sabcomé....rsss
<odra> T___T
<odra> E eu ainda n sei oq escrever no lugar de funcionalidade na tradução no mypaint
<MarcosChristian> onde encontro o readme ? procurei no site do ultrastar pra caramba
<MarcosChristian> se é uma ferramenta funcionalidade=uso
<odra> MarcosChristian: /usr/share/doc/ultrastar-deluxe/
<odra> Aprendi hoje
<odra> O sistema de diretórios do linux
<odra> É um inferno.
<MarcosChristian> então me entende...rss
<MarcosChristian> que tradução é esta que está fazendo
<MarcosChristian> trabalha com isso
<odra> n
<odra> Hoje de manha(2 AM) eu acordei pensando "Acho que vou desenhar algo!" ai eu abri o MyPaint que é um programa de desenhar e duas coisas terríveis aconteceram.
<odra> Primeiro: Ele estava em português.
<odra> Segundo: A tradução me fez bater com a cabeça na parede.
<odra> Então eu decidi passar o dia inteiro corrigindo a tradução do programa de desenhar ao invés de desenhar no programa como eu originalmente havia planejado :D
<MarcosChristian> rsss....
<MarcosChristian> você trabalha com o q
<MarcosChristian> ?
<odra> Nada :D
<odra> Eu estudo numa ETEC de informática aqui em Jales.
<odra> num curso duma *
<odra> Se eu trocar "funcionalidade" por "funções" ainda sim não parece certo...
<MarcosChristian> tem msn ou facebook
<odra> MSN? Isso existe ainda?
<MarcosChristian> rss
<MarcosChristian> está com os dias contados...parece
<MarcosChristian> foi incorporado ao skype
<odra> Da última vez que eu atualizei o MSN, o programa que abriu depois da atualização foi o skype xD
<MarcosChristian> estou tentando montar um negócio e vou precisar de serviços de configuração de linux, windows
<MarcosChristian> já que me ajudou pode ser que dê certo
<MarcosChristian> se combinarmos o valor, quando eu precisar
<odra> Bem, como eu disse, sou novo ao ubuntu. Eu só sou agil ao usar o Google ;)
<odra> Isso me lembra eu tenho um cronometro a terminar :I
<odra> Eu quero enviar o tal do cronometro pra central de programas do ubuntu mas, precisar ser um pacote debian.
<odra> E isso significa que eu tenho que saber em que pasta do sistema o programa vai.
<odra> E eu não faço a minima ideia.
<guigouz> odra, tem documentação sobre como pacotes funcionam no debian
<guigouz> odra, os ítens do menu ficam em /usr/share/applications
<odra> guigouz: Os pacotes parecem ser simples. Meu problema é com aonde vai os arquivos D:
<guigouz> isso para todos os usuários
<guigouz> para um único usuário vc pode colocar em ~/.local/share/applications
<guigouz> são arquivos .desktop que definem o que vai no menu
<guigouz> dê uma olhada no conteúdo
<odra> Hmm, eu vou dar uma olhada. :)
<odra> Mas aonde você acha melhor instalar, no sistema ou para um único usuário?
<guigouz> vc vai redistribuir isso ?
<odra> Até semana passada eu podia jurar que /usr/ era USeR
<odra> guigouz: Pretendo né, enviar para a central de software e talz.
<odra> (aparentemente eles não vão nem me responder se eu enviar um .exe)
<guigouz> você pode criar um ppa no launchpad.net e disponibilizar os pacotes por lá
<guigouz> aí as pessoas podem fazer sudo apt-add-repository ppa:odra/algumacoisa
<guigouz> e instalar os seus pacotes
<odra> Eu vou dar uma olhada nisso também.
<odra> Meu maior problema agora eh com libnotify e notificações no windows :/
<MarcosChristian> odra: muito obrigado
<MarcosChristian> sempre está aqui?
<odra> Algumas vezes. Funcionou o karaoke?
<MarcosChristian> as músicas sim...agora tenho outro problema...rss
<MarcosChristian> o microfone não está dando certo
<odra> Vixi
<odra> Vixi²
<MarcosChristian> mas por hoje é só
<MarcosChristian> vou à casa de minha irmã, passear....rss
<MarcosChristian> tem um skype
<odra> Sim.
<odra> Eu acho que é "odraencoded"
<MarcosChristian> um email
<MarcosChristian> lembrei que não estou com o skype instalado
<odra> Skype no ubuntu é um lixo D:
<MarcosChristian> depois te passo tetalhes do que quero fazer
<odra> MarcosChristian: Eu não to confirmando nada D: nem sei se sou capaz de qlqr jeito.
<MarcosChristian> tranquilo
<odra> Se você quer tanto contato me adiciona no facebook e eu vou ver se consigo forças para entrar naquele negócio
<MarcosChristian> se queremos empreender qualquer coisa devemos saber do valor de unir forças..rss
<MarcosChristian> e da retribuição financeira...
<MarcosChristian> como é seu nome no facebook
<odra> Como assim como é meu nome no facebook.
<odra> Você não quer dizer "Como é seu nome?"
<MarcosChristian> rss...
<odra> Pois meu nome é Leonardo Augusto Pereira, estudo na ETEC de Jales, minha foto de perfil é a foto padrão do facebook com um monocolo, bigode e gravata borboleta.
<odra> Além disso eu tenho certeza que eu mandei um PM com um link pro meu perfil para vc
<odra> Pera ai, acho que entrei no site errado. Meu amigos não estão compartilhando uma quantidade exorbitante de memes. Vai ver meu DNS está com problema...
<MarcosChristian> ou tem um monte desse nome
<MarcosChristian> valeu boa tarde pra todos...
<odra> Meu nome não é original T____T
<odra> (opacidade, dureza, etc....)
<odra> ò_ó
<odra> Eu devia virar professor de portugues.
 * SonOfGod Boa Tarde 
 * odra Boa Tarde
<Doomtron> Olá!
<odra> Olá!
<odra> PAREM DE FALAR OI E FALEM ALGO MAIS >:U
<odra> Tenha santa paciencia quem que traduz "label" como "entrada" tá de sacanage cmg :/
<Idsi> lol
<odra> "Passe o mouse sobre as entradas para ver as dicas flutuantes" q???
<hggdh> odra: temos um grupo de tradução. Porque não ajudas lá?
<odra> hggdh: Eu não sou tradutor :/
<odra> "Multiple PNG transparent (*.XXX.png)" -> "PNG transparente múltiplo (*.XXX.png)" santa mãe...
<odra> O que leva uma pessoa que não sabe inglês a traduzir ingles pra portugues?
<hggdh> odra: então está a reclaqmar do que?
<odra> hggdh: Vcs só falam oi mesmo, fica mó silencio
<hggdh> odra: se a tradução está errada, abra um bug sobre ela. Ou participe do grupo de tradução. Ou fique em silencio. Mas falar que está errado, e nada fazer, é mais errado ainda.
<odra> hggdh: Eu estou corrigindo elas :/
<odra> Desda 7 da manha na verdade.
<Idsi> Odra, Fora a critica... Vc tem alguma dúvida para tirar ?
<odra> Sim.
<Idsi> ...?
<odra> Aonde eu posso encontrar um canal/forum/etc sobre tradução?
<Idsi> tente # ubuntu-br-tradutores
<odra> Idsi: Absolutamente ninguem lá.
<perronervioso> por favor me tirrem uma duvida ja abaixei o ubuntu 12.
<perronervioso> mas não esta funcionando
<perronervioso> estou tentando atualizar mas tb não esta funcionando
<perronervioso> esta dando erro de rede mas a rede esta normal
<alex___> pessoas que horas são agora? Não sei se o sistema atualizou o horário automaticamente ou se ainda está no horário de verão
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Celso> Pirata_da_Rede, buenas
<Pirata_da_Rede> Celso: ;)
<xGrind> alex___; 14:34
<alex___> xGrind: Então atualizou automaticamente tanto no Ubuntu como no Android, quanta tecnologia cara. Hahhaha valeu
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> alex___; tem um esquema nele q atualiza sozinho mesmo. ntp eu acho
<xGrind> alex___; é isso mesmo. aqui no mageia eu posso instalar se eu quiser, mas nem instalo. é bom pra quem tem servidor. aki arrumo manualmente mesmo :D
<alex___> xGrind: eu vi nas configurações que está para pegar o horário da internet, mas como no meu Android também estava no msm horário eu pensei: ou nenhum dos dois atualizou ou os dois atualizaram automaticamente. Por isso fiquei na dúvida
<xGrind> alex___; olha isso http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-17-02-2013-143657.php
<alex___> xGrind: certo valeu, não vou chegar adiantado no trabalho amanhã :D
<xGrind> =)
<odra> São 15 e 3 horas.
<geleka> boa tarde
<odra> Boa tarde geleka
<odra> T___T
<odra> Alguém sabe me dizer oq é uma ambientação?
<hggdh> odra: ajustar ao ambiente. Qual o contexto?
<odra> hggdh: Pintura e cores.
<odra> Parece ser a tradução de "mood"
<hggdh> odra: qual a sentença em Ingles?
<odra> "This allows you to plan your color schemes in advance, which is useful for color scripting or to create specific moods."
<hggdh> bah. Sei o significado em Ingles... mas não é ambientação. Usa-se aqui para significar que estamos a criar um background que vai afectar o comportamento, feeling, behaviour
<hggdh> por exemplo: http://www.paintquality.com/homeowners/paint-design/paint-color/color-moods.html
<hggdh> de certa forma, *é* ambientação
<odra> :/
<odra> Eu também sei o significado em inglês
<odra> Eu estou aqui coçando a cabeça pensando num jeito de escrever em português
<odra> Mas o melhor que eu consegui foi "tom"
<hggdh> mood pode ser traduzido como humor, animo, estado de espírito
<hggdh> acho que animo e estado de espírito soam melhores na frase
<hggdh> não deixa de ser tom. Mas não mexo com pintura, não sei a tradução mais adequada aqui
<odra> Dificuldade ein
<odra> Eu soh sei que a pessoa que traduziu nao entende patafinas de desenho :/
<hggdh> heh
<odra> Traduziu "shape" como "forma" e então traduziu "outline" como "forma" também
<odra> Então dá pra mudar a forma da forma arranstando os pontos de controle o___O
<hggdh> shape também é forma. Mas, benvindo ao trabalho de tradução :-)
<odra> Porque que todo mundo num pode simplesmente falar ingles?
<hggdh> outline pode ser forma (em outro sentido), talvez esboço
<hggdh> (meu sistema é todo em Ingles, mas esta é a lingua daonde vivo)
<odra> Eu deixei outline como forma, e usei figura para shape.
<odra> Pior parte é canvas que é tela. Situação que está o programa vai ter um "Fullcanvas Mode".
<hggdh> o cuidado que deves tomar é de ser consistente. Mas shape pode também ser 'contorno' :-)
<odra> Ainda se não bastasse tem realmente o demonio desse arquivo .po inteiro
<odra> Um tal de "gamut"
<odra> Chequei no open-trans, tradução de gamut: Gamute. O q eh um gamute? Ninguém sabe.
<hggdh> gamut pode ser 'gama'
<odra> Pra mim eu imagino que um gamute seja um animal, parecido com um porco.
<hggdh> canvas *é* tela (de pintura, não de terminal)
<hggdh> ah, da família do caitetu?
<hggdh> canvas também é traduzido como 'lona'
<odra> Talvez, mas nunca vi artista pintando lona.
<odra> Pior eh que na tradução atual canvas é tela, imagem e janela.
<hggdh> :-)
<odra> No minimo eu tenho que remover todas as frases que mencionam "beiradas" de coisas.
<hggdh> aí já é um pouco de exagero. Posso ver canvas como tela (de pintura), mas não janela.
<hggdh> beiradas == bordas ?
<odra> Sim.
<odra> Tradução de "edges"
<odra> Rotate sempre é "rotacionar" neste texto.
<hggdh> soa bem
<hggdh> beiradas é bem Portugues (PT, não BR)
<odra> Pra uma palavra que eu nunca tinha visto antes, com certeza ela é usada muitas vezes aqui.
<odra> Em vez de rodar ou girar coisas, agente devia começar a rotacionar tudo.
<odra> Imagine como os brasileiros iam soar inteligente. Rotacionando o botão de volume do radinho de pilha por exemplo.
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558143_10151459989597025_855593434_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> q q pensaria disso?
<vitorlobo> bebida alcoolica
<vitorlobo> abraçado com maddog
<vitorlobo> maddog se assume gay
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> rs
<odra> Jurava que era um monte de mustarda, catchup e pimenta.
<fheigo> Boa tarde amigos
<fheigo> alguem trabalha como administrador de redes?
<Kazenin> eu
<fheigo> Sim
<fheigo> Ta online ainda?
<odra> hggdh: opz.
<odra> hggdh: Lembra do tal do mood?
<odra> Pois apareceu algo mais impossivelmente arduo de traduzir.
<odra> Moody.
<fheigo> Alguem conseguiu compartilhar impressora do cups no windows 7?
<guigouz> fheigo, no passado instalar o Bonjour for windows da apple costumava facilitar
<guigouz> fheigo, http://support.apple.com/kb/DL999
<fheigo> nao consigo
<fheigo> da pra instalar
<fheigo> no linux?
<guigouz> nao, vc instala no windows que precisa acessar a impressora
<guigouz> ou vc quer imprimir em uma impressora que está ligada num windows ?
<fheigo> nao
<fheigo> a impressora esta conectada no linux
<guigouz> instalar o Bonjour no Windows resolveu pra mim um tempo atrás
<fheigo> blz
<fheigo> chegou a dar esse erro com vc?
<guigouz> chega a encontrar a impressora ?
<fheigo> não chega
<fheigo> coloco o servidor:631/printers/impressora e nada!
<guigouz> fheigo, veja se ajuda http://askubuntu.com/questions/101629/windows-7-cant-find-cups-printer-shared-from-ubuntu
<fheigo> blz
<fheigo> vou olhar aqui
<marciliopereira> fala galera, alguem ai que possa me ajudar com problema de áudio no meu ubuntu 12.10?
<marciliopereira> vou explicar, eu tenho um notebook da dell, um inspiron, ele veio com o windows 7 home basic instalado quando eu comprei, to migrando pro ubuntu agora, o audio no windows 7 funciona perfeitamente nos 2 alto-falantes, agora aqui no ubuntu o auto-falante esquerdo fica tipo que estourado, um ruido insuportável..... alguem sabe oque possa ser isso? pode ser qualquer som que sai o maldito chiado
<Kazenin> xiii
<Kazenin> hardware não homologado
<marciliopereira> como resolve isso mano?
<d70> marciliopereira, qual modelo?
<marciliopereira> inspiron 14R
<marciliopereira> N4110
<marciliopereira> ja caçei na internet a solução e não tem veio, impressionante isso, muito chato ficar ouvindo com 1 auto-falante
<Kazenin> marciliopereira, lscpi | grep Audio
<marciliopereira> nao entendi kazenin, oque isso quer dizer?
<Kazenin> quero saber qual é a placa de som da máquina
<marciliopereira> como que é o comando mesmo pra eu digitar no terminal?
<marciliopereira> pra saber qual o modelo
<Kazenin> leia um pouquinho só mais em cima
<guigouz> Kazenin, erro de digitação, lspci
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> verdade
<Kazenin> obrigado pela correção
<marciliopereira> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<Kazenin> marciliopereira, qual é a versão do ubuntu ?
<marciliopereira> 12.10
<marciliopereira> ja tentei tambem o 12.04 lts mais da no mesmo
<Kazenin> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/som-travando-1
<marciliopereira> instalei o ubuntu-restricted-extras agora quando vou em opções, os alto falantes ambos estão equilibrados, quando vou testar o auto falante esquerdo fica mudo, o direito ta normal
<Kazenin> pavucontrol
<marciliopereira> esse problema tem solução?
<Kazenin> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/som-travando-1
<Kazenin> testou isso já?
<juniorxap> Galera, sera que com um Core i3 e 2 GB de RAM e sem placa de vídeo eu consigo rodar os jogos do Steam ?
<marciliopereira> testei kazenin, nao funcionou
<juniorxap> Galera, sera que com um Core i3 e 2 GB de RAM e sem placa de vídeo eu consigo rodar os jogos do Steam ?
<marciliopereira> vou reiniciar o computador pra ve oque acontece, ja vouto
<guigouz> juniorxap, baixa o steam e baixa o teamfortress 2, que é free
<guigouz> juniorxap, amigo meu rodou numa intel hd4000
<marciliopereira_> nao funcionou
<marciliopereira_> vouto o xiado
<marciliopereira_> quando vou la em testar som auto-falante esquerdo
<marciliopereira_> alguem tem mais alguma ideia?
<omelete> ubuntu usa alsa como padrao?
<omelete> lembro qdo usava alsa aqui era som baixo, chiadeira, mixer ruim
<marciliopereira_> tipo... aqui o auto falante direito ta perfeito
<marciliopereira_> mais o esquerdo e um chiado tao grande de da raiva
<omelete> tenta usar o pulse então
<marciliopereira_> me explica ai como faço
<marciliopereira_> sou novo na área do ubuntu, afinal, acabei de migrar pra esse S.O
<omelete> olha na cetral de programas, se já tá instalado ou ñ
<marciliopereira_> olhei aqui, ele nao ta instalado nao
<marciliopereira_> vo instala aqui
<marciliopereira_> o nome e gerenciador pulse audio?
<marciliopereira_> instalei o gerenciador pulse audio e também nao funcionou
<marciliopereira_> continua xiando o audio esquerdo quando vou em "testar som"
<omelete> dps de instalar o pulse vc tem  q trocar o alsa por ele
<omelete> deve ter nas opções de audio
<guigouz> marciliopereira_, é um Dell ?
<marciliopereira_> é
<guigouz> perae
<marciliopereira_> omelete tentei la oque tu falou, nem tem nas opções de audio nada do tipo
<marciliopereira_> na verdade nem opção de audio tem rsrs
<guigouz> marciliopereira_, vc sabe usar o terminal ?
<marciliopereira_> sei sim pow
<guigouz> rode grep /etc/modprobe.d/* hda-intel
<guigouz> veja se tem algum arquivo
<guigouz> eu achei um cara com o mesmo problema que você aqui http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=72750
<guigouz> ele consertou mudando o parametro do driver, mas não explicou direito se criou um arquivo ou editou algo que estava lá
<marciliopereira_> olhae eu digitei o comando apareceu isso aqui grep: hda-intel: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<guigouz> foi mal, o correto é grep hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<marciliopereira_> apareceu isso: grep: /etc/modprobe.d/: É um diretório
<guigouz> o * tb
<guigouz> grep hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<marciliopereira_> nao aconteceu nada =s
<guigouz> perae
<guigouz> roda um sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<guigouz> e adiciona no final do arquivo
<guigouz> options snd-hda-intel model=dell power_save=0
<guigouz> aí salva, reinicia e veja se resolve
<marciliopereira_> olhae fui tentar da o sudo apareceu isso: sudo: incapaz de mudar para sudoers gid: Operação não permitida
<guigouz> você é admin ?
<marciliopereira_> eu to na sessao de convidado
<marciliopereira_> mais eu tenho a senha de adm
<marciliopereira_> perai vo logar lá na conta principal pra testar
<marciliopereira_> ai se me passa os comandos de novo
<yoshi_> alguem ai?
<Flavio> olá
<Guest51709> Alguem aqui pode me ensinar a formatar o ubuntu 12.10?
<marciliopereira> voutei guigouz
<marciliopereira> manda ai os comandos
<guigouz>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<guigouz>  e adiciona no final do arquivo
<guigouz>  options snd-hda-intel model=dell power_save=0
<guigouz> aí salva, reinicia e veja se resolve
<marciliopereira> pronto, vo reiniciar
<marciliopereira> ja vouto perae
<marciliopereira_> putz.... nao funcionou guigouz
<guigouz> faz de novo
<guigouz>  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<guigouz>  e troca
<guigouz>  options snd-hda-intel model=dell power_save=0
<guigouz> por
<guigouz>  options snd-hda-intel model=dell-vostro power_save=0
<marciliopereira_> vo reiniciar ja vouto
<marciliopereira> voutei cara, pow, nem funcionou guigouz
<guigouz> =D
<guigouz> esse é o linux
<guigouz> marciliopereira: http://www.tirinhas.com/hackles.php?tira=46
<marciliopereira> lol
<marciliopereira> caramba veio sera que nao tem solução esse meu problema?
<marciliopereira> ei guigouz mais esse teu segundo comando que tu mandou eu ja tava quase que certeza que nao ia funcionar porque é pra vostro
<marciliopereira> o meu e inspiron
<guigouz> mas o som continua saindo ?
<marciliopereira> o chiado no auto falante esquerdo continua...
<guigouz> no windows não tem esse chiado né
<guigouz> marciliopereira, qual o modelo exato do note ?
<marciliopereira> inspiron 14R N4110
<marciliopereira> sim, no windows os autos-falantes tocam em perfeito estado, tanto o esquerdo quanto o direito
<guigouz> marciliopereira, remove aquela linha
<guigouz> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<marciliopereira> pronto
<marciliopereira> eai, se tem mais alguma ideia que possa me ajudar?
<guigouz> marciliopereira, com fone de ouvido tb acontece ?
<marciliopereira> loooooooool
<marciliopereira> no fone funciona normal
<marciliopereira> que dorgas e essa já? rsrs
<marciliopereira> agora fiquei confuso...
<marciliopereira> tem alguma ideia?
<guigouz> com som mais baixo, também tem o chiado ?
<marciliopereira> sim.... ja botei até no 1-1 no alsamixer
<omelete> merda de som baixo e chiado é do alsa
<marciliopereira> e da xiado
<omelete> muda para o pulse e seja feliz
<marciliopereira> ai omelete fui aqui tentar com o fone.... funcionou normal.... estranho nao?
<marciliopereira> agora quando vai tocar nos alto-falantes do note, da chiado no falante esquerdo do note
<marciliopereira> e ae alguem achou alguma coisa que possa me ajudar com o audio?
<marciliopereira> isso por acaso seria um bug do ubuntu?
<sdanielf> marciliopereira: Qual versão do Ubuntu você está usando?
<marciliopereira> 12.10
<sdanielf> Não tenho a certeza. Agora estou sem áudio no Ubuntu 13.04
<marciliopereira> to com problema no audio, o som sai chiado no auto falante esquerdo, no direito ta normal, verifiquei isso em "testar som", guigouz perguntou se funcionava normal com os fones de ouvido e funcionou normal, estranho veh
<guigouz> marciliopereira, escreve "dmesg" no terminal e ve se aparece algo sobre audio
<guigouz> no alsamixer tem outros controles também, você chegou a ver ?
<marciliopereira> ja sim..... ja diminui.... almentei..... tudo lá.... continua mesma coisa
<marciliopereira> posso deixar o mais baixo possivel.... mais ainda sai o chiado podre
<guigouz> não tenho mais idéias
<marciliopereira> =/
<sdanielf> Meu alsamixer diz: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory". Alguma idéia?
<guigouz> sdanielf, qual micro é ?
<guigouz> sdanielf, você tinha audio na versão anterior ?
<sdanielf> Meu dispositivo de áudio é a Intel. Eu tinha áudio antes de atualizar.
<FireStyle> alguem?
<FireStyle> duvida no instalar o ubunto 12.10
<marciliopereira> vo postar de novo meu problema pra ve se aparece uma luz rsrsrs to com problema no audio, o som sai chiado no auto falante esquerdo, no direito ta normal, verifiquei isso em "testar som", guigouz perguntou se funcionava normal com os fones de ouvido e funcionou normal, estranho veh
<guigouz> sdanielf, como o 13.04 ainda está em desenvolvimento você precisa acompanhar os bugs
<guigouz> eu uso 12.04 aqui
<sdanielf> guigouz: Estou atualizando os pacotes. Se o problema continua, encontrei uma maneira de informar no Launchpad.
<guigouz> sdanielf, veja se alguém teve problema parecido, veja também se você ainda tem o kernel antigo instalado, se tiver pode tentar bootar com ele pelo menu do grub
<sdanielf> boa sugestão
<FireStyle> sou novato nisso, sabe me dizer se eh tranquila a instalacao do 12.10?
<FireStyle> galera?
<paladinn> ^^
<marciliopereira> vo posta meu problema pra ve se aparece uma luz rsrsrsrs to com problema no audio, o som sai chiado no auto falante esquerdo, no direito ta normal, verifiquei isso em "testar som", guigouz perguntou se funcionava normal com os fones de ouvido e funcionou normal, estranho veh
<samuelcecilio> alguem sabe me dizer qual é a versão mais estável do ubuntu server?
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-10
<allebrandt> alguém aqui?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Cadu_> Boa Noite, comprei um dell vostro com uma placa de video dedicada gforce 740m ( http://www.dell.com/br/p/vostro-5470/pd?oc=smv5470w8s009brzd&model_id=vostro-5470 ). Essa máquina é compatível com o Ubuntu 13.04 e 13.10?
<Julinux> Cadu_, Concerteza
<Cadu_> Obrigado Julinux!
<astroo-> ola
<Julinux> astroo-, e aí
<astroo-> tudo bem?
<Julinux> Tudo certo
<Julinux> e com você?
<astroo-> tambem
<Thiago_MB> Oi boa noite ...
<Thiago_MB> pessoal preciso de ajuda
<Thiago_MB> uso o ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<Thiago_MB> e to querendo instalar o ICQ ...
<Thiago_MB> e precisa do adobe AIR ... sendo assim ... preciso de uma lib ... q não consigo achar em lugar nenhum
<Thiago_MB> alguém aí se habilita ?
<astroo-> ola
<Thiago_MB> opa ... blza ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Thiago_MB> pow bateu uma nostalgia aqui ...
<Thiago_MB> já uso ICQ faz um bocado de tempo
<astroo-> pidgin  tenta
<Thiago_MB> opa ... será q rola
<astroo-> esse da muitos sistemas
<Thiago_MB> to instalando aqui
<Thiago_MB> pow tentei esse aqui http://www.icq.com/download/linux/en
<Thiago_MB> mas naum deu em nada
<finality> Ola, nao consigo dar boot pelo cd, aparece Error: File not found. Grub Rescue>
<finality> nao da para ligar a antiga instalacao, nem rodar o boot live cd
<astroo-> ola
<finality> alguma luz?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<finality> Ola, nao consigo dar boot pelo cd, aparece Error: File not found. Grub Rescue>
<astroo-> finality  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DRONE1357> Ai galera, estou usando ubuntu, tenho um servidor mysql rodando, eu apaguei algumas bases do meu mysql, mas eu ainda continuo sem espaco, como faco pra ter esse espaco de volta ?
<diegopc> eiiita ubuntu véio!!!!!!!
<Julinux> rbelem, Mora em Belém PA?
<rbelem> Julinux, nope. é o meu sobrenome :-)
<Julinux> Haha' Beleza
<rbelem> :-D
<Murilo> Opa
<Murilo> To com uma duvida sobre as arquiteturas x86 e x64
<Julinux> Pessoal, to usando o Gnome 3.10 mas ta muito pesado
<Guest65984> Ola, ao dar boot no live cd estou tendo erro:file not found, Grub Rescue>
<Gustavo_> Sou novo no ubuntu, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Gustavo_> Estou precisando de uma ferramenta, mas não encontrei alternativa...
<Gustavo_> clear
<h2k> boa alguém aqui já teve problema com o ZD (Zimbra Desktop) na migração entre servidores? Eu fiz a migração do servidor na empresa quando os usuários foram abrir o zimbra estava dando error de autenticação.
<Demolidor> bom filho a casa retorna xc)
<Guest65984> Ola, ao dar boot no live cd estou tendo erro:file not found, Grub Rescue>
<hggdh> Guest65984: soa mais como se o boot está a ser feito de outro disco. Ou o Live CD está com erro
<Demolidor> (y)
<Guest65984> testei em outr pc e o livecd funcionou]
<Guest65984> ontem eu particionei de forma porca o hd e ao reiniciar deu isso
<Guest65984> mesmo pondo o usb ou o cd primeiro no boot, ele da esse erro
<hggdh> então é quase certo que estejas a dar boot do disco rígido, não do Live CD
<Guest65984> mas na bios esta cd, usb, e depois hd
<Guest65984> o leitor chega a pisca e fica durante um tempo na tela com um _
<Guest65984> akguma ideia?
<Guest65984> alguem pode da ruma luz? ao executar o ls (hdxy)/boot tem o vmlinuz mas nao possui o initrd.img
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal eu tenho uma impressora epson  l355 que tem wifi  mas não consigo configurar (imprimir sem o cabo ) no ubuntu 13.10 (e nem nas outras versões), só pelo windows , alguém  tem alguma dica por favor ?
<rogerio> ninguém tem ideia de como instalar impressora wifi no ubuntu
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<natan673> opa!
<natan673> noite boa!
<Psykhe> buenas,
<Psykhe> poxa, queria ve se alguem consegue me auxilia para instalar o ubuntu junto com o win8 em um dellzim...
<Psykhe> ele tem varias particoes proprias dele..
<Psykhe> so que eu reparticionei a particao principal da instalacao do win8..
<Psykhe> porém a instalação do ubuntu não consegue instalar o grub na partição principal SDA e sugere criar uma partição de !MB para /boot
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<natan673> opa! olá! rs
<natan673> ALguém ai do RJ?
<alvaro> qual sua duvida ???
<astroo-> ola
<sUbMuNdO> pessoal boa noite, alguem pode dizer um linux que eu instale em um computador que quem vai usar seja uma pessoa que nunca mexeu no linux?ou seja ta acostumado com o windows, alguem tem alguma dica! tentei o zorinos mas nao instalou deu errro!!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd do ubuntu
<sUbMuNdO> astroo-, queria deixar o zorin mas ta com o ubuntu 12.04 lts pode ser que a pessoa nao goste!
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-11
<Guerra> Eae pessoal, tudo bem?
<Guerra> Vocês sabem como criar uma distro do meu sistema atual?
<Guerra> Eu tô ligado do ubuntu builder mas ele precisa de uma iso, Tem como essa iso ser a iso do meu sistema atual. (mas mantendo as modificações que eu fiz.
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Guerra> mais ou menos, Estou tentando criar uma distro e não consigo!
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<AldoRaine> não é o caso de usar o remastersys não?
<KstiEL_> Boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Kaspersky Lab Uncovers “The Mask”: One of the Most Advanced Global Cyber-espionage Operations to Date Due to the Complexity of the Toolset Used by the Attackers   http://usa.kaspersky.com/about-us/press-center/press-releases/kaspersky-lab-uncovers-%E2%80%9C-mask%E2%80%9D-one-most-advanced-global-cyber-e
<Mateus> Galera, quando sai a versão 14.04 ?
<astroo-> ola
<Mateus>  ola´
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CyL> denisalvesbh: Olá
<denisalvesbh> CyL, e ai blz d++++??? :D
<CyL> denisalvesbh: Vc é de BH?
<denisalvesbh> CyL, sim sr.
<CyL> denisalvesbh: poderia entrar no #ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<denisalvesbh> CyL, posso tbm :D
<denisalvesbh> CyL, e ai, vc nao esta na sala...
<CyL> denisalvesbh: bom, foi vc  que não entrou, rsiso
<CyL> denisalvesbh: não foi parar no lugar errado?
<denisalvesbh> CyL, fui no canal que vc passou #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<CyL> denisalvesbh: deve ter feito algo de errado, pois estou presente com mais 1 pessoa e o bot lá
<leon_> ola
<leon_> como recuperar senha de adminitrador?
<b010010111> boa tarde
<b010010111> eu tenho um lap top,e ele nao dá boot pelo pendriver,sera que tem uma maneira de dar boot pelo pendriver?
<CyL> b010010111: Já olhou o BIOS do mesmo?
<b010010111> CyL:sim el nauy tem a opção de dar boot pelo pendriver
<CyL> b010010111: Talvez gravar um boot manager num cd e usar isso?
<b010010111> como fasso isso,pois naum tem dvd tmb...so cd
<b010010111> deixa eu fala,tmb naum tem hd
<hggdh> tua única chance é o BIOS permitir boot via USB
<b010010111> como gravo ploplinux.iso no cd virgem?
<b010010111> valeu mto obrgdo ..............
<VCerpe> to querendo instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no meu note aqui, só que eu quero formatar ele e instalar o ubuntu em uma particao de 50gb, mas n estou conseguindo..
<sam_____> pessoal alguem sabe atualizar o ubuntu offline?
<sam_____> instalar em off e depois instalar atualizações
<sam_____> ola
<hggdh> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<matriux> ifconfig /all
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<natan673> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<natan673> Galera do RJ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-12
<Caetano_> Olá, alguém ai?
<mirqui> sim , fale
<gani> oi eu quero ajuda para instalar o ubunto na minha maquina, quero trocar o windows
<astroo-> ola
<gani> oi
<gani> oi astroo, estou  a terminar o backaup dos meus arquivos, depois não si qual o procedimento
<gani> eu nunca fiz isso, meus amigos diceram que posso ferrer tudo, rs não acho que seja tão dificil assim
<natan673> nao nao é gani
<natan673> só precisa do cd_live para fazer a instalação do ubuntu
<natan673> recomendo que espere
<natan673> até dia 17 de abril
<natan673> para pegar a NOVA versão com 5  anos de suporte
<natan673> a LTS
<natan673> enquanto isso
<natan673> vai aprendendo a mecher, entre nas comunidades no face
<natan673> ou G+
<natan673> e vai trocando ideias
<natan673> E é claro ouça a voz dos experientes
<natan673> com certeza aqui tem muito mais do que eu!
<natan673> saindo aqui
<natan673> boa noite, pra qm fica!
<natan673> gani, qualquer coisa entra em contato ! natan673@gmail.com
<gani> muito grata
<dk_millares> haha
<dk_millares> q quit massa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Fabiano_> Estou com dificuldade de instalar o Ubuntu em um note HP DV5 2050br. O sistema não inicia... O note vem com Win7 nativamente. Mas formatei a maquina e só instalei o Ubuntu. Alguém já teve essa experiência?
<FernandoBasso> Mas ele chega a tentar ler o dvd do ubuntu,?
<FernandoBasso> :|
<Matheus> gostaria de saber os requisitos de hardware para estalacao do SO
<MA> OLA
<MA> GOSTARIA DA SENHA E LOGIN DE ACESSO DO PROMPT
<MA> MEU COMPUTADOR E NOVO, MAS NÃO VENHO COM SENHA
<CyL> MA: É o mesmo que vc criou no processo de instalação
<CyL> MA: Também não há motivo para digitar tudo em maiúsculo
<MA> JA COMPREI COM O LINUX INSTALADO
<MA> Ok
<CyL> MA: Não criou nenhum usuário quando ligou o computador?
<MA> nao
<CyL> MA: Quem te vendeu não lhe forneceu nenhuma instrução?
<MA> nao
<CyL> MA: Bom, não existe um nome de usuário e senha padrão, vc tem que ver isso com quem comprou, ou reinstalar, se estiver a vontade para fazer isso.
<CyL> MA: Qual a versão do linux?
<MA> Tambem não tenho o cd de instalação do linux
<MA> So veio o cd da placa mae
<CyL> MA: Vc pode baixar da internet
<CyL> MA: Qual a versão do Linux?
<MA> O Sr. não teria uma copia q podesse enviar via team viewer
<MA> Pois baixar ira demorar muito
<MA> Bit linux (Ubuntu 12.10)
<CyL> MA: O teamviewer vai demorar o mesmo tempo para enviar a cópia, senão mais
<CyL> MA: Sugiro baixar diretamente da internet
<MA> Poderia passar o endereço
<CyL> MA: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<MA> ou ate mesmo dizer como faço pra criar essa senha...
<CyL> MA: Bom, supostamente vc já deveriaa ter a senha se está usando o computador
<CyL> MA: A forma mais fácil é entrar em contato com o fabricante
<MA> O meu objetivo é mudar o S. Operaional
<CyL> MA: Para qual?
<MA> Xp
<MA> Acabei de tira-lo da caixa
<MA> Só q pra isso tenho q excluir as partiçoes do linux manualmente.
<MA> Tem alguma ideia de como posso fazer isso de maneira simples.
<CyL> MA: XP? Ele vai perder qualquer tipo de suporte em menos de dois meses
<MA> ?
<CyL> MA: A partitr do próprio instalador do XP, se é isso que vc realmente quer
<MA> Nao esta indo
<MA> Ponho o cd xp, so apartir de certo momento ele emite uma mensagem
<CyL> MA: Nesse caso pode tentar o ##windows
<MA> onde diz: O windows parou a instalação pra nao danificar o computador. Verifique se o disco rigido não esta conrrompido
<MA> ou remova o disco rigido
<CyL> MA: Como dito, para suporte ao windows, sugiro o ##windows
<MA> Ok... So mais uma pergunta
<MA> Como faço pra excluir todo diretorio do disco rigido do linux
<CyL> MA: E para que vc faria isso?
<MA> sem linux execultando, ficaria facil mudar sistema
<CyL> MA: Pelo contrário
<CyL> MA: Remover todos os arquivos do disco não vai fazer a menor diferença se vc prentende instalar o windows, e vai dificultar sua vida no Linux
<MA> ok! Obrigado pela informação
<MA> Tenh aum bom dia
<CyL> MA: Disponha
<MA> valeu
<tomwp> Boa tarde! Atualizei meu ubuntu para 13.10 juntamente com o php 5.5.3, e por algum motivo não estou conseguindo fazer "new DateTime()", alguem sabe o porque?
<FernandoBasso1> Qual o erro?
<FernandoBasso> tomwp: Você configurou o timezone no php.ini?
<FernandoBasso> (provavelmente o php.ini foi sobrescrito)
<FernandoBasso> Eu não conheço muito no ubuntu. O arch linux deixa arquivos novos com .pacnew e eu constumo fazer um diff no conf antigo e o novo da atualização pra decidir o que fazer.
<FernandoBasso> tomwp: Por favor mantenha a conversa no canal que foi onde ela começou.
<FernandoBasso> No caso do arch os arquivos .pacnew ficam no mesmo diretório onde o arquivo original está.
<FernandoBasso> Por exmeplo, o httpd.conf.pacnew fica em /etc/httpd/conf/
<tomwp> certo, procurei na pasta do /etc/php5/apache2/ e tem apenas o atual php.ini
<FernandoBasso> Acho que o ubuntu não deixa copias do arquivo antigo, e nem do novo. Apenas substitui o original.
<hggdh> no caso de Ubuntu ou debian, updates normalmente salvarão um *.dpkg-old
<Speedfranca> Boa tarde pessoas!
<Speedfranca> Alguem poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida? Estou com o windows bixado num dual boot quero reinstalar e manter o ubuntu... isso vai atrapalhar na hora do boot?
<Speedfranca> formato tudo e reinstalo? (wind e ubuntu?
<hggdh> Speedfranca: provavelmente reinstalar o Windows vai perder o boot do Linux. Mas isto pode ser recuperado, depois, via um Live CD
<hggdh> desde, é claro, que a instalação do Windows não destrua a partição Linux
<FernandoBasso> Speedfranca: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74761/how-do-i-manually-install-grub <-- Algo como o que está descrito aí já usei diversas vezes com sucesso.
<Speedfranca> beleza senhores!
<Speedfranca> é só formatar a partição do windows instalar e depois com o livecd ele recupera o boot?
<FernandoBasso> Yes.
<tomwp> FernandoBasso e hggdh , deu certo! agora só fazer um diff entre eles..
<tomwp> obrigado pessoal :)
<Speedfranca> outra pergunta... tenho um AMD FX(tm)-4170 Quad-Core Processor × 4 , tento usar o ubuntu pra esse processador ou mantenho o  i386?
<paulo__> Alguém tem o pdf do guia do ubuntu atual???
<Kevinksacmg> Oi paulo
<paulo__> oi
<Kevinksacmg> td bem ?
<paulo__> td
<Kevinksacmg> quem leu é gay]
<hggdh> Speedfranca: Linux em geral vai funcionar lá
<Kevinksacmg> [Legal
<paulo__> Viado
<hggdh> Kevinksacmg, paulo__: por favor leiam as regras do canal
<hggdh> @kban --host Kevinksacmg
<PUal> Olá amigos como eu posso continuar o comando badblocks de onde parou?
<PUal> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result ele gera um arquivo onde fica os badblocks
<PUal> Caramba! Antigamente o HD durava 10 anos. Era mais fácil o tamanho dele ser obsoleto do que dar badblocks. Hoje em dia é descartável
<tor_> ...
<PUal> tor_:  man, pode me ajudar?
<tor_> diga!
<tor_> <PUal> pode falar..
<hggdh> PUal: executando-se badblocks per se, é possível passar o primeiro bloco e último blocos a serem verificados. Mas... tens que saber exatamente qual o tamanho de bloco no filesystem
<PUal> hggdh:  véi. ELe gera um texto com badblocks
<PUal> ainda terei de executar um segundo comando pra ele pegar o resultado em TXT e marcar os bad blocks
<hggdh> PUal: use, em vez disto, e2fsck -c
<PUal> hggdh: E se eu parar esse comando no meio meu HD pifa?
<PUal> hggdh: com esse comando poderei parar no meio e continuar outro dia?
<hggdh> não. Apenas não atualiza a lista de bad blocks
<hggdh> e não, não dá para parar no meiro
<hggdh> meio*
<hggdh> mas se teu disco está a acusar bad blocks, o melhor é substitui-lo
<PUal> hggdh: eu consigo salvar os arquivos cara mas poxa quero ver se salvo
<PUal> Ok cara eu vou aproveitar enquanto navego nesse HD e uppar tudo nas nuvens
<PUal> diz aí as nuves usam HD?
<hggdh> sim. Algumas usam SSDs
<PUal> hggdh:  o que pode durar até 10 anos?
<hggdh> PUal: não entendi tua pergunta
<PUal> hggdh: existe alguma unidade de armazenamento que dure 10 anos? Quando eu utilizar o comando que atualiza a lista de badblocks ele começará de onde parou?
<hggdh> PUal: existe, em termos de probabilidade. Não é garantido. A segunda pergunta já respondi, acima.
<hggdh> PUal: ah, não não respondi. Qual comando é este?
<PUal> você disse que o comando badblock não pode continuar do meio
<PUal>  raras vezes usei alt+print+b
<hggdh> 17:12:21         +hggdh | PUal: executando-se badblocks per se, é possível passar o primeiro bloco e último blocos a serem verificados. Mas... tens que saber exatamente qual o tamanho de bloco no filesystem
<PUal> hggdh:  como ver isso?
<PUal> hggdh: ok vou para no meio o comando
<hggdh> PUal: sudo tune2fs -f /dev/<disco>  onde <disco> é a unidade que queres ver
<PUal> hggdh: tá faltando um comando aí
<hggdh> e procure por "Block size". Depois execute 'sudo badblocks -b <blocksize> <bloco final> <bloco inicial>
<PUal> ele entra em uma lista de opções. Meu HD é sda
<hggdh> PUal: provavelmente sda1, ou sda2, ou ...
<hggdh> sda é o disco rígido inteiro
<PUal> hggdh: é isso mesmo que quero man
<hggdh> PUal: apenas um aviso: a chance de ter o filesystem destruído é significativa, visto que não sabes exatamente o que está fazendo. Faça um backup *antes* de começar.
<PUal> hggdh: ok
<ander956> o gente eu baixei o ubuntu 64 bits e no final ta assim amd64 eu tenho um core i3 2100 preciso de um processador amd?
<hggdh> ander956: não, amd64 é o nome usado para apontar uma arquitetura de 64bits intel-compatible
<ander956> ah bom! obrigado
<ander956> tchau
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Speedfranca> Boa noite pessoal!
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Speedfranca> tenho uma dúvida, estou com problemas de espaço na partição que deixei pro ubuntu... será que posso redimensionar (diminuir a do ruindows e aumentar a do ubuntu) sem ferrar nem o ruindows nem o ubuntu pelo gparted?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Speedfranca  ola
<Speedfranca> ola astroo-
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<Speedfranca> kkk valeu :D Pelo menos me deu atenção ;)
<Daekdroom> Speedfranca, eu lembro de já ter feito isso pelo Gparted, mas há recomendações de desfragmentar a partição do Windows antes e ter backup de todos arquivos importantes.
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-13
<ander956> oi pessoal eu querro instalar o ubuntu em dual boot com windows 7 acontece que eu queria saber se posso dar boot no cd do linux e clicar em instalar ao lado do windows7 nao vou perder meus dados do windows7? ou tenho que criar partição com o windows 7 aberto?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> não , põe o ubuntu dentro do windows
<mirqui> ele vai pedir para dar boot
<mirqui> quando e a instalação é normal
<mirqui> ele vai perguntar
<mirqui> se quer sobrescrever
<mirqui> dual boot , vc quer dual boot , escolhe esta
<ander956> ok
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<ander956> oi pessoal quando fui instalar o ubuntu com dual boot com windows 7 nao apareceu nenhuma opçao de dual boot
<astroo-> ola
<ander956> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<codeman> alguem por ai ?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<KurtKraut> codeman, demoram a responder mas quase sempre tem alguém atento por aqui
<codeman> KurtKraut, to precsando de uma ajuda
<codeman> eu instalei o nginx
<codeman> porem o phpmyadmin naum roda mais
<codeman> vc tem como me ajudar
<codeman> dei uma olhada na net
<codeman> mas nada
<codeman> aparece page not found
<KurtKraut> codeman, O nginx tem uma forma de trabalhar vhosts bem diferente do Apache. Você terá que estudar como fazer para apontar o endereço ou "pasta" (friso as aspas) que você quer para o diretório local onde o phpmyadmin fica
<codeman> ixi
<codeman> o jeito vai ter q ser ficar no apache a
<codeman> pois naum teria tempo pra implementar isso agora
<codeman> q droga
<codeman> pois achei o nginx mais eficiente
<codeman> pelo menos a ideia
<codeman> e parece q eh mais rapdo
<KurtKraut> codeman, sim, e é. Só que você terá que reaprender como configurar, porque as confs são diferentes
<codeman> ah KurtKraut vou ver isso depois com mais tempo
<codeman> ai ja aprendo de vez
<Mick__> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pual> Pessoal o adobe flash tá funcionando de boa no Linux 64 bits?
<Kalione> bom dia
<Kalione> qual a informações para configurar no client de mIRC
<Kalione> ./server xxxx
<Kalione> porta ?
<r13n> bom dia
<r13n> alguem sabe como consigo o last login de um usurio?
<lima> alguem?
<lima> pode me ajudar
<ArkAndrews> Bom dia.
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde, alguem sabe algum programa que transforma uma pasta de arquivos em um arquivo iso para testar no virtualbox?
<juniorsilva> gente, alguém pode me ajudar numa dúvida? O Ubuntu tem o compromisso de ser sempre livre ou sempre gratuito?
<hggdh> juniorsilva: sempre livre, sempre gratuito
<hggdh> ambos
<juniorsilva> hggdh teria algum lugar oficial onde isso é dito? Porque depois de uma conversa com alguns colegas fui procurar referência mas só encontrei a respeito de ser sempre gratuito.
<hggdh> juniorsilva: um instante
<juniorsilva> hggdh ok
<hggdh> juniorsilva: http://www.ubuntu.com/about ?
<juniorsilva> hggdh obrigado! Aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy encontrei uma menção mais clara indicando que este "free" é "as in freedom". Vlw, mesmo!
<hggdh> juniorsilva: veja, também, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing -- pacotes do Ubuntu podem ter diferentes licenças
<juniorsilva> hggdh Vlw, cara!
<Kalione> flw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<kaczmarech> Olá, alguém sabe me informar onde podem ser adquiridos os dvds do repositório do Ubuntu 13.10? Não consegui encontrá-los para download...Obrigado.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<hggdh> kaczmarech: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<kaczmarech> Obrigado, vou verificar...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-14
<anderson_> boa noite
<anderson_> alguem aqui tem dificuldades em fixar o idioma do teclado no ubuntu 13.10?
<astroo-> ola
<anderson_> ola
<b010010001> ola
<Julinux> Pessoal, como eu faço para desativar aquele Spyware da amazon que vem junto com o Ubuntu 13.10?
<Julinux> Já tentei ir nos dash plugins, mas não aparece lá na lista
<Julinux> ???
<Julinux> Inclusive o Proprio parceiro Ubunteiro ensina esse método, mas aqui não aparece no dash plugin
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> esquecer
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Hades666> bom dia todos!
<Mari_> Olá , eu sou Mari Inez.
<Mari_> Estou instalando o Ubuntu no meu notebook.
<Mari_> Só que eu não consigo iniciá-lo porque dá mensagem de erro.
<Mari_> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<pairossi> Bom dia a todos!!!
<pairossi> Alguém com boa expericia com o VirtualBox?
<pairossi> Estou com a seguinte falha:Falha ao abrir uma sessão para a máquina virtual Ruindows.  The virtual machine 'Ruindows' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.  Código de Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Componente: Machine Interface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<Julinux> Bom dia Pessoal
<Julinux> Alguém sabe me dizer como desativo o spyware da Amazon? Já segui os passos do parceiro Ubuntero, de ir no dash plugin, mas nem aparece lá
<minero> oi bom dia, gostaria de saber como faço para baixar um live cd do ubuntu
<minero>  oi bom dia, gostaria de saber como faço para baixar um live cd do ubuntu
<redsn0wdf> boa tarde pessoal, estou com um problema, tenho o java mais recente instalado no ubuntu porem o plugin no navegador sempre consta como não instalado e não consigo instalar ele, alguem poderia me dar uma hellp ??
<b010010001> bom dia...estou tentando instalas speedtest-cli,mas quando entro no ftp ou no git clone pede senha,antes eu colocava anonymous...mas não está mais aceitando.
<b010010001> https://github.com/sivel/speedtest_cli.git este é o site,será que tem algum cidadão que saiba oque houve?
<ptl> mark shuttleworth acaba de anunciar que o ubuntu vai migrar pro systemd, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<hggdh> sim, com a decisão do DebianTC
<jyulliano> ptl, tava na hora já, systemd é muito mais fácil, rápido e prático
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.3 Em um notebook da Philco, modelo i41si e a resolução do monitor está errada e só tem opção 4:3 nas configurações de monitor. Alguém sabe como resolver? As dicas do http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org parecem estar obsoletas
<habyte> Oi?
<habyte> alguém aí?
<omelete> talvez
<habyte> há algum tempo eu baixei o ubuntu (era 13.04 se não me engano)
<habyte> mas não aparecia a opção de dual boot com windows
<habyte> tentei de tudo... baixar versão inferior, desfragmentar o disco rígido
<habyte> alguém tem alguma ideia do que seja?
<omelete> dps de instalado ñ aparecia a opção de dualboot?
<habyte> na instalação mesmo
<habyte> não cheguei a concluir..
<habyte> o estranho é que a distro mandriva funciona perfeitamente em dual boot
<omelete> ubuntu funciona tb, deve ser alguma config
<habyte> testei em uma virtual machine
<habyte> funcionou também
<habyte> mas no meu pc não quer ir
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.3 Em um notebook da Philco, modelo i41si e a resolução do monitor está errada e só tem opção 4:3 nas configurações de monitor. Alguém sabe como resolver? As dicas do http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org parecem estar obsoletas
<habyte> qual o tamanho da nova versão?
<habyte> dá pra gravar em um cd de 700mb?
<habyte> MB*
<Sorentto> tarrrrrrrde povo do pinguim
<Sorentto> alguem ai ta usando o ubuntu num note dell mais novo?
<Sorentto> ja vorto
<sky_fy> qual a duvida?
<sacramento> boa tarde!!!
<sacramento> alguem conhece alguma aplicação X11 que agregue NFS NIS SAMBA como o APF da MAC OS no Ubuntu derivado Debian?
<thico> Boa tarde
<omelete> tarde
<thico> alguém sabe me informar algum cliente de e-mail bacana e um navegador mais leve
<thico> ?
<thico> não gostei desse que vem no xubuntu
<omelete> ql vem?
<omelete> tem o midori
<thico> thunderbird
<thico> vou baixar esse aqui
<thico> e um navegador bacana?
<omelete> é sim
<thico> qual vc usa omelete ?
<juniorsilva> thico se tá usando o thunderbird usa logo o firefox ou iceweasel :)
<omelete> thico,  ñ uso o firefox
<thico> eu não gostei do thunderbird
<thico> vou tirar
<thico> é muito lendo
<thico> *lento
<juniorsilva> thico humm... :(
<thico> mesmo assim vlw! juniorsilva e omelete
<thico> :)
<thico> omelete, muiro bom o midori
<thico> já baixei e é bastante leve
<sacramento> @ChanServ
<sacramento> uo
<sacramento> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Diramon> Estava verificando atualizações pelo terminal e surgiu a seguinte expressão: O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Diramon> alguém poderia me auxiliar?
<omelete> é para corrijir algum pacote q ficou pendente
<Diramon> Ah sim, justamente...  travou enquanto baixava um pacote
<Diramon> ok agradeço
<sacramento> eh só usar este comando para resolver
<Diramon> Vlw omelete e sacramento
<omelete> blz
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<sacramento> blz
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<sacramento> mirqui boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<datalock_> notrev: conhece o ninjaspy?
<notrev> datalock_, sim :)
<datalock_> notrev: eu lembro de vc kkk do forum
<notrev> lembro de você, também
<notrev> :)
<datalock_> ;B
<siderall> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-15
<anderson_> boa noite
<anderson_> alguem aqui tem dificuldades em fixar o idioma do teclado no ubuntu 13.10?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> se vc escolheu certo , não tem por que
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> vc baixou todos os pacotes ?
<Guest15456> ola
<Guest15456> fala portugues/
<Guest15456> ???
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> todos na teoria
<Guest15456> rsrs
<Guest15456> cara uma pergunta com um note hp g42 e instalei o ubunto nele mais n subiu o wi fi
<Guest15456> tem algum drive que eu possa instalar?
<mirqui> vai na configuração do sistema
<mirqui> e instala
<Guest15456> seria em conexoes de rede??
<mirqui> sim
<Guest15456> aqui ja tenho o nome da minha rede mais esta como se n conseguisse o acesso
<Guest15456> o que tenho q mudar?
<mirqui> acho que vc não informou a senha
<Guest15456> sim ja informei a senha inclusive ja esta gravada
<mirqui> ahaha então pessa ajuda alguém que saiba mais que eu :)
<mirqui> hggdh é mais experiente
<Guest15456> blz valeu
<Bug_Net> impressora xerox no ubunyu
<Bug_Net> ubuntu
<Bug_Net> e possivel instalar
<Bug_Net> ?
<astroo-> ve se o site da xerox tem driver
<Bug_Net> blz
<Bug_Net> vc usa qual versao do ubuntu
<Bug_Net> ?
<Bug_Net> tem como instalar o Delphi xe5 no ubuntu? ou tem uma versao delphi para tal
<astroo-> nao
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Bug_Net> entao terei que emular né
<astroo-> Bug_Net  ve o privado
<Aldo> Olá, sou usuário novo do Ubuntu.
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<Aldo> Tenho uma dúvida. Gostaria de saber como adquirir os adevisos do ubuntu pro meu notebook
<Bug_Net> opa bem vindo
<siderall> a equipe do Ubuntu disponibilizava até um certo tempo atrás através do próprio site oficial
<siderall> hoje em dia existe lojas virtuais que confecciona e vendem.
<Aldo> Certo, obrigado!
<Aldo> Vou ver se encontro alguma aqui.
<thiagz> olá galera, aqui é Thiago Zoroastro. comecei a usar ubuntu em março de 2007, estou no forum ubuntu faz anos.
<astroo-> ola
<thiagz> ola astroo-
<thiagz> de onde vc fala?
<thiagz> eu estou no sul de minas, astroo-
<astroo-> Portugal
<Thales> thiagz, Bem-vindo, Thiago.
<thiagz> eaí Thales
<fabio> preciso saber como alterar o idioma do meu ubuntu para portugues do brasil
<fabio> não estou conseguindo instalar o idioma portugues
<fabio> ubuntu 13.10
<fabio> alguem pode ajudar
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<fabio> vou aguardar obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jhonny> Bom dia
<jhonny> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Estou com um HP Envy 4-1550BR, tentando instalar o ubuntu. Porém não estou conseguindo, sou novo na comunidade.
<jhonny> Quando dou boot pela mídia o sistema faz a checagem, seleciono linguagem e aparece os 3 sinais verde (Espaço em disco, fonte de alimentação e conexão de internet) só que na hora não aparece nenhum hd para instalação.
<Marcos_> Como faço para desativar temas visuais efeitos do ubunto da ultima versao
<D3llTr33> bom dia
<platao> pessoal estou tentando criar um pacote deb na unha....consegui...mas gostaria de algumas dicas
<platao> alguem pode ajudar??
<platao> pessoal estou criando um pacote deb e preciso de algumas dicas...alguem pode me ajudar??????
<platao> pessoal estou criando um pacote deb e preciso de algumas dicas...alguem pode me ajudar??????
<platao> pessoal estou criando um pacote deb e preciso de algumas dicas...alguem pode me ajudar??????
<Lufa2006> estou com linux mandriva no meu netbook como posso instalar uma versão mais nova de linux
<romil> Lufa2006, bom dia. a instalação em si nao é complicada, porem eu se fosse vc pensaria bem antes de trocar de sistema
<romil> como se trata de netbook pode ser que o mandriva instalado tenha sido otimizado pra ele devido as limitações de hardware comums em netbooks
<romil> ao trocar de sistema pode ocorrer de ficar lento, ter problemas com drivers, etc
<Samuel_> Bom dia amigos!
<romil> Bom dia Samuel_
<Samuel_> =)
<Lufa2006> acabei de comprar ele e to tendo problemas com o flash ao assitir videos no youtube
<Samuel_> Sou novato na comunidade, estou testando algumas versoes do ubuntu para subistuir os SO dos computadores do meu negocio, mas estou com problemas a usar um servico de vpnc que é essencial aqui, alguem pode midar uma luz?
<romil> Lufa2006, infelizmente o flash para linux parou na versao 11.2
<romil> Samuel_, infelizmente nao manjo de vpnc
<Lufa2006> o net book é para meu filho que esta viciado no minecraft o problema é, sera que ele roda no linux?
<Samuel_> Roda sim lufa, ja vi varias soluções dos "nerds" kkkk
<romil> humm. cade os gamers de plantao pra responder a essa pergunta?? hehee
<Samuel_> Nao sou especialista, mas minicraft com certeza tem alguma versão para linux na internet, da uma olhada aqui
<Samuel_> http://www.wikihow.com/Play-Minecraft-in-Ubuntu
<romil> ele usa mandriva
<Lufa2006> se abaixar o ubunto e carrear ele pelo pendrive assim testo etbook aceitase realmente meu n
<Samuel_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u9Pgmb0O04
<Samuel_> Como rodar minecraft no mandriva
<b010010001> bom dia
<platao> pessoal estou criando um pacote deb e preciso de algumas dicas...alguem pode me ajudar??????
<b010010001> tenho 2 pcs em uma rede,1 lap top e um pc veio.e criei um ftp para os 2
<b010010001> gostaria de saber como configuro para acessar um dos dois sem estar na rede
<Macedo> ola
<omelete> b010010001,  vc qr acessar remotamente?
<b010010001> sim
<Macedo> meu notebook nao esta dando boot no cd, ele vai direto para o prompt do grub, sendo que gostaria de formatar todo o hd e reinstalar o ubuntu novamente
<Macedo> PS:ha  algumas horas utilizei o mesmo cd para formatar outro pc.
<b010010001> omelete:eu os acesso quando estou na rede,gostaria de acessalos de uma outra net
<b010010001> de  um outro pc
<b010010001> ?
<anderson_> gente... me lembro desta sala a uns 3 anos atras.... tinha muita gente mesmo comentando, discutindo, ajudando... hoje é o 3 dia que volto a entrar aqui e só ouço o barulho do vento.... igualmente vejo a lista de email do ubuntu br totalmente esvaziada... a galera desanimou?
<thiagz> gente, alguem sabe se o free-bios vai sair mesmo? vai ser seguro?
<Guest40770> Alguém pode me ajudar. Tem como fazer um download pelo terminal para que ele nunca desista antes de terminar?
<thiagz> wget?
<Guest40770> Sim, esse o comando que uso
<thiagz> é uma boa pergunta, mas se ele interromper é pq a internet perdeu conexão, como acontece principalmente com wireless
<Guest40770> pois é. A minha conexão é instável. Cai muito, mas nas primeiras vezes ele continua tentando baixar. Acho que tem um número limitado de tentativas.
<Paulo__> boa tarde, tenho um notebook sony vaio vgn-nr330ae e estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 12.04 e nao consigo
<Paulo__> meu hd antigo deu pau
<Paulo__> e comprei um hd novo
<Paulo__> meu notebook está com um hd novo, porem nao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<thiagz> o que esta acontecendo para nao conseguir?
<Paulo__> ja dei boot pelo cd
<Paulo__> e nao prosegue
<thiagz> vc ja havia testado o CD?
<Paulo__> agora estou usando o ubuntu no formato de teste drive
<Paulo__> do cd
<thiagz> mas como nao prosegue? vc nao esta bootado?
<Paulo__> estou usando agora o cd 10.04 lts
<thiagz> hm, ok
<thiagz> vc ja havia usado o de 12.04?
<Paulo__> nao nao
<thiagz> certificou se ele está bootando?
<Paulo__> sim
<thiagz> verifique o CD, se puder grave um outro
<Paulo__> ja fiz isso
<thiagz> se nao me engano o Ubuntu nao cabe no CD, ao menos tive de gravar em DVD
<thiagz> por causa de 7 mb
<Paulo__> é isso dvd
<thiagz> ok
<Paulo__> que foi gravado mas nao deu
<Paulo__> nao reconhece
<thiagz> pode ser o md5sum
<thiagz> a criptografia do ubuntu12.04 está correta?
<thiagz> os numeros de md5
<Paulo__> nao teria algo a ver pelo meu hd ser novo nao?
<thiagz> OFF: vc ja tentou linux mint?
<thiagz> se vc conseguir bootar o 10.04, então pode ser o md5sum do ubuntu que vc baixou
<thiagz> vc pode fazer $ md5sum ubuntu12.04.iso
<thiagz> e comparar a numeração com o md5sum fornecido pela canonical
<Paulo__> o que é md5
<Paulo__> ja faz algum tempo que nao uso linux
<Paulo__> estou um pouco fora de "foma"
<thiagz> (Redirecionado de Md5) 												 				 				O MD5 (Message-Digest algorithm 5) é um algoritmo de hash de 128 bits unidirecional desenvolvido pela RSA Data Security, Inc., descrito na RFC 1321 , e muito utilizado por softwares com protocolo ponto-a-ponto (P2P, ou Peer-to-Peer, em inglês) na verificação de integridade de arquivos e logins.
<Paulo__> "forma"
<thiagz> vc tem acesso ao ubuntu12.04.iso?
<Paulo__> estou com o cd aqui no notebook
<Paulo__> digo do 10.04
<Paulo__> resumindo:
<thiagz> se vc puder, acesse o arquivo .iso do ubuntu12.04
<thiagz> pelo 10.04
<thiagz> nao precisa clicar nele
<Paulo__> um minuto
<thiagz> coloque na pasta home e abra o terminal
<thiagz> faça $ md5sum u[TAB]
<thiagz> para completar a frase
<Paulo__> qual comando mesmo?
<thiagz> primeiramente, aonde está o arquivo ubuntu12.04.iso?
<thiagz> no seu hd externo? na sua partição?
<Paulo__> nao tenho
<Paulo__> tenho é o 10.04lts
<thiagz> ok, vc tem um pendrive?
<Paulo__> sim,
<Paulo__> e hd externo tambem
<thiagz> vc tem a imagem .iso do ubuntu 12.04 em algum lugar?
<Paulo__> nao
<Paulo__> nao
<thiagz> baixe o ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Paulo__> 64 ou 32 bits
<thiagz> estou procurando por onde se encontra o md5 do ubuntu
<thiagz> depende do seu notebook
<thiagz> vc tem 2 gb ram ou mais? ou menos?
<thiagz> vc tem um notebook de 64 bits?
<Paulo__> 2 gb de ram
<Paulo__> acho que é 32 bits
<thiagz> vai o 32 bits mesmo
<thiagz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<thiagz> 14ad92270218a8925d802b3d3b6e140f *ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<thiagz> vc vai baixando o ubuntu, nao sei como é a sua internet
<Paulo__> ele é pago?
<thiagz> não, ignore
<thiagz> se puder, contribua para eles, mas deixe para doar quando você puder, se puder
<thiagz> baixe o ubuntu e abra o terminal
<thiagz> faça $ md5sum u[TAB]
<thiagz> passa o md5sum nele e ve se confere o algoritmo dali de cima
<Paulo__> está baixando 735 mega parece
<thiagz> vc tem conexão boa?
<Paulo__> 1 mb
<Paulo__> velox
<thiagz> ah, é MG também?
<Paulo__> sim sim
<thiagz> deve demorar cerca de 1 hora
<thiagz> só pode ser são joão del rei
<thiagz> haha
<Paulo__> isso mesmo que apareceu aqui
<thiagz> eu to em SJDR, de que cidade vc é Paulo__?
<Paulo__> caratinga
<Paulo__> mg
<thiagz> hmm, massa, meus pais mroam em ipatinga
<Paulo__> bem pertinho
<Paulo__> estou agora em vargem alegre
<Paulo__> a 40 minutos de carro
<thiagz> o ultimo encontro mineiro de software livre foi em uma cidade ai perto
<Paulo__> lembra o nome
<Paulo__> ?
<Paulo__> governador valadares
<thiagz> eu nao fui, ainda nao tinha voltado para o movimento
<thiagz> em 2012 foi em teofilo otoni
<Paulo__> teofilo otoni é mais longe
<Paulo__> cerde de 4 horas de viagem daqui de minha cidade
<Paulo__> voce trabalha com que
<Paulo__> info?
<thiagz> não trabalho com info
<thiagz> sou um estudante, de filosofia
<Paulo__> eu teologia
<Paulo__> hehe
<thiagz> legal
<thiagz> vc é pastor?
<Paulo__> sim
<thiagz> legal, que eu tive vários amigos evangélicos na escola técnica quando fazia mecatrônica
<thiagz> o ponto é: a filosofia do software livre não tem nada contra ganhar dinheiro; e quem começou com isso foi o protestantismo
<Paulo__> oh rapaz legal, tive um amigo professor de matematica que era doido pra fazer mecatronica, mais nao tinha aqui por perto
<Paulo__> como assim?
<thiagz> porque a igreja catolica era contra os lucros e a riqueza, daí os países protestantes do século XIX simplesmente dominaram porque seus 'crescimentos econômicos' não encontraram 'fronteiras' e 'bloqueios'
<thiagz> no entanto, colocavam pessoas para trabalhar 16 horas por dia
<thiagz> as religiões que temos hoje tiveram várias 'fases', 'épocas' e 'contextos'.
<Paulo__> isso estudei
<Paulo__> esta parte anterior que voce citou nao lembro
<thiagz> o protestantismo na Inglaterra do século XIX com o liberalismo de Adam Smith, que defendia os lucros ou não tinha nada contra eles
<thiagz> o protestantismo foi usado para o mal também, mas enfim com bastante debate a gente organiza cada coisa em seu devido lugar
<Paulo__> joia
<thiagz> as pessoas acham que ganhar dinheiro com software livre é errado, mas não é
<thiagz> no entanto, não podemos ajudar o ubuntu
<Paulo__> estou fazendo administraçao publica pela ufop tambem
<thiagz> legal
<thiagz> estudo na ufsj
<thiagz> software livre não é questão de preço
<thiagz> ou frases de duplo sentido como 'software livre é impagável'
<thiagz> hehe
<Paulo__> queria conseguir algo do tipo para prestar um serviço de utilidade tambem, e ter um retorno financeiro
<Paulo__> acho que meus cursos sao poucos
<Paulo__> nessa área
<thiagz> sugiro vc encontrar pessoas na sua área que fazem o mesmo que vc de utilizar software livre
<thiagz> criarem comunidade, se pá vc encontra evangélicos, daí fica mais fácil
<Paulo__> conheco pouquissimas pessoas que gostam de linux
<thiagz> linux está mais fácil que windows com o central de programas
<thiagz> que vc escolhe o que instalar
<thiagz> o windows é propaganda enganosa com aquele "Adicionar e Remover programas"
<Paulo__> usei o ubuntu por um bom periodo
<Paulo__> depois tirei por causa da minha esposa que achou dificil acessar
<thiagz> estava com qual versão?
<thiagz> vc pode fazer dual-boot
<thiagz> sem problemas, é muito mais útil
<Paulo__> era isso eu tinha esse q comentei com voce 10.04
<Paulo__> e o xp na mesma maquina
<thiagz> coloca o XP primeiro na partição primária sda1
<thiagz> daí depois vc coloca ubuntu 12.04
<Paulo__> nao utilizo mais xp ficou obsoleto
<thiagz> que alguns gostam, outros não. se está mais fácil ou não, vai depender de vc e de sua esposa
<Paulo__> estou usando o windows7
<thiagz> entao pede para colocarem o  mesmo
<thiagz> massa
<Paulo__> estava né meu hd pifou
<thiagz> se vc ja tem o win7 então beleza
<thiagz> poutz
<thiagz> entendi
<thiagz> coloca o win7 no hd novo
<thiagz> e até pede para quem for colocar, se não for vc, para deixar de 30 a 40 gb de espaço para o ubuntu
<thiagz> se vc quiser até menos, uns 20
<thiagz> contando 3 GB para a memória swap
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<thiagz> boa noite da tarde
<mirqui> ahaha sim , :)
<mirqui> preciso ir
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite 2 :)
<astroo-> ola
<thiagz> :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-16
<blx32> Boa Noite
<blx32> Eu tenho uma pequna duvida sobre o ubuntu e como fazer o recizer de uma partiçao.
<astroo-> ola
<blx32> Aluem poderia me ajudar.
<blx32> *alguem?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<omelete> blx32,  gparted, backup antes, desmontar e redimensionar
 * blx32 Agradece.
<Fulano> Sáb 15 Fev 2014 23:16:31 BRT , atrasem seus relógios
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<BlackFlag> Bom dia! Estou tendo dificuldade de arrumar a resolução do monitor de um notebook da philco, l41si. Alguém poderia me ajudar? Grato
<sandro_> bã
<sandro_> quando eu ia responder
<buribux> As pessoas sao muito impacientes
<buribux> tudo tem que ser rapido, facil, instantaneo
<buribux> elas nao precisam plantar, eh soh ir no mercado e comprar
<buribux> o controle remoto fez com que elas se acostumassem a praticidade do click
<buribux> ate namorada anda-se arrumando com alguns poucos cliques
<omelete> geração de hj sei ñ em
<omelete> qrm td para ontem
<buribux> Mas n eh possivel ainda arrumar respostas aos problemas fundamentais da vida dessa maneira.
<buribux> Ainda n contruiram um pensador profundo pra calcular o sentido da vida
<buribux> Daqui a pouco eles serao nossos lideres... O que eh preocupante, imagina?... resolver os problemas da populacao com cliques
<buribux> Sadam jah teve de fazer isso com os cudos por exemplo...
<buribux> curdos*
<buribux> ninguem vai me repreender pelo off-topic?
<buribux> :/
<buribux> rs
<omelete> serao os lideres sim
<omelete> mas ñ to preocupado qto a isso
<BlackFlag> Boa tarde! Acabei de instalar o Ubuntu 12.04.3 Em um notebook da Philco, modelo i41si e a resolução do monitor está errada e só tem opção 4:3 nas configurações de monitor. Outras informações podem ser encontradas nesse tópico http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,111384.0.html
<Doomtron> Pelo menos ele planto uma semente no forum
<Doomtron> :P
<buribux> num eh? rs
<buribux> talvez seja melhor... escrever aqui eh como escrever na areia da praia
<Doomtron> não
<buribux> vem a onda e apaga
<Doomtron> os logs são gravados na web
<buribux> hum
<buribux> vish agora tenho que pensar um pouco + pra escrever...
<buribux> pensei que soh ficava na lembranca de quem lia
<Doomtron> ksuahksauhkas
<Doomtron> BlackFlag: ja viu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<huee_> ??
 * Doomtron saiu correndo...
<D3llTr33> Boa tarde
<D3llTr33> tenho zimbra configurado com restrição pelo filter de só liberar alguns e-mails, mas para e-mails internos ele está barrando todo o tipo de e-mail, meu firewall é da fortgate alguém tem alguma ideia do que pode ser?
<D3llTr33> ele roda no ubuntu server 12.4
<gabi_> Oi gente estou tenatndo instalar o Ubuntu13 na maquina mas o cd roda roda entram varios code bem lentamente e nada acontece. o que pode ser ?
<D3llTr33> a iso.. o sistema está rodando normalmente direto do CD??
<D3llTr33> gabi_ tenta instala-lo de um pen drive pois pode ser a própria mídia
<gabi_> mas eu já quei mei 3 discos
<D3llTr33> caramba qual sua maquina?
<gabi_> sany vaio
<D3llTr33> gabi_ conf?
<gabi_> não entendi
<D3llTr33> configuração da maquina , mas tudo bem tenta dar um  f6 no boot e seleciona acpi=off
<D3llTr33> apci = off
<BlackFlag> Doomtron, valeu! vou dar uma olhada
<lorran> como rodar unity web player no ubuntu?
<D3llTr33> lorran acho que ainda não tem pra ubuntu
<lorran> como rodar unity web player no ubuntu?
<D3llTr33> quer jogar jogos que rodam direto do navegador é isso?
<lorran> isso
<D3llTr33> acho que ainda não tm para ubuntu
<D3llTr33> para Linux
<lorran> ataa vlw entao
<D3llTr33> vlw
<D3llTr33> mas  vc pode rodar o navegador exe pelo wine que da certo
<silvano> Pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar a baixar e instalar os drivers de uma HP Photosmart C3180?
<silvano> Sou mega iniciante com o Ubuntu, li um montão de coisas sobre, mas minhas habilidades com o Ubuntu ainda deixam muito a desejar.
<silvano> ??
<Doomtron> silvano: tenho uma HP aqui e soh precisou configurar ela pelas configurações do ubuntu
<silvano> Obrigado pela resposta Doomtron. Mas é exatamente aí que me embanano todo. Como faço pro meu Ubuntu fazer o mesmo que o seu fez?
<silvano> Tenho que abrir o terminal e colocar qual comando?
<buribux> vc pode resolver pelo modo grafico
<silvano> ....
<buribux> sabendo exatamente q equipamento tem...
<buribux> pode encontrar o que precisa no synaptic
<D3llTr33> silvano - espero que ajude http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-e-compartilhando-a-HP-Photosmart-C3180-(com-scanner)
<silvano> Valeu buribux...vou tentar fazer a coisa.
<D3llTr33> join #ubuntu-server
<Durned> ?
<Durned> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda?
<buribux> vish
<buribux> pq o cara num pergunta a queima roupa?
<KurtKraut> buribux, por ingenuidade;
<KurtKraut> buribux, isso acontece aqui o dia todo
<buribux> existem matutos no irc? :O
<KurtKraut> buribux, ahhahaha, existem, existem sim :P
<tty025> Boa Tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<asyoulikeit> \o
<asyoulikeit> boas, alguem me sabe dar umas dicas sobre como encriptar o disco e instalar o xubuntu? n sou nenhum pro e tou c algumas duvidas.. obrg!
<astroo-> asyoulikeit  bem-vindo
<asyoulikeit> obrg :)
<dk_millares> asyoulikeit: encriptar a home somente ne?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<asyoulikeit> era mesmo encriptar o disco, e dps instalar o xubuntu
<asyoulikeit> eu não percebo muito, por isso precisava d alguma ajuda
<asyoulikeit> penso que por um metodo lvm
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> acho que encriptar a home seria conveniente asyoulikeit
<dk_millares> boa noite mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<dk_millares> sim e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<dk_millares> =)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<dk_millares> nada mesmo
<dk_millares> paradao
<mirqui> alguma dúvida em ubuntu ?
<dk_millares> eu nao, na verdade nem tenho usado ubuntu ultimamente. estou planejando uns testes em lubuntu, pra ser o sucessor do xp
<dk_millares> tem mta maquina q vai ficar obsoleta cara
<dk_millares> mirqui: o asyoulikeit esta com uma duvida de encriptacao
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<mirqui> ahaha então não pergunte para mim
<dk_millares> euheuheuee
<mirqui> não entendo nada disso
<dk_millares> eu sei fazer do modo mais cru
<dk_millares> com /home separada e tal
<dk_millares> nada de lvm
<mirqui> tem vários sites on line
<dk_millares> sim
<mirqui> vê algum
<dk_millares> sim, so googlar
<dk_millares> asyoulikeit: http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com.br/2013/05/encriptando-o-home-no-ubuntu-e.html
<mirqui> logo no início
<mirqui> do ubuntu ele pergunta se vc vai querer encriptar
<asyoulikeit> ok, obrg pela ajuda :) vou tentar
<dk_millares> boa sorte asyoulikeit
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-09
<liberie> bom dia
<HENRYKEE> hey
<anonymous_> foi
<anonymous_> ol[a
<anonymous_> tem alguem  ai
<anonymous_> aew
<anonymous_> up
<anonymous_> up
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<PICADILHA> alguem
<mirqui> fala
<PICADILHA> coe  tem skype
<mirqui> se eu tenho skype ?
<PICADILHA> e
<mirqui> desistalei , porque ?
<PICADILHA> pra  tira  uma  duvidas  akie
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<PICADILHA> to com duvida  mo  havij
<PICADILHA> pra  que  serve database
<mirqui> não te entendi
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> não tem nada a ver com o skype ahahah
<mirqui> data = dados , base = base
<mirqui> ou seja
<mirqui> os dados que vc armazena
<mirqui> ou em outra coisa , seu pc em sí
<PICADILHA> hmm
<mirqui> ahaha te ajudei :) ?
<PICADILHA> s
<PICADILHA> ai
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<PICADILHA> sql  poizon serve  pra  que
<mirqui> sql é um banco de dados padrão
<mirqui> poizon não sei o que significa , conheçoa antoinette poison sql não :)
<PICADILHA> quero sabe  a  funcao  dele
<PICADILHA> e  complicado akie  no  anonymous  os
<mirqui> vc é um hacker ?
<mirqui> preciso ir , até :)
<PICADILHA> kkkk
<jcmatos> Boa tarde, alguém pode me ajudar?
<jcmatos> Boa noite*
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<jcmatos> Tô tentando instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 pelo pendrive aqui mas o boot não reconhece a iso no pendrive...
<mirqui> foi bem gravada a iso?
<jcmatos> Tem que gravar a iso? Não sabia.
<mirqui> ahaha claro
<jcmatos> Achei que fosse só colocar no pendrive...
<jcmatos> Gravo através de que programa?
<mirqui> tenta no site baixaki um programa
<mirqui> que grava a iso e deixa o pendrive bootavel
<jcmatos> ok
<mirqui> tem vários , mas agora não lembro nenhum
<jcmatos> Vcs já estão testando o 15.04?
<mirqui> ubuntu ?
<jcmatos> sim
<mirqui> xii velho , nem sabia que tinham lançado
<mirqui> mas prefiro o 14.02
<mirqui> é lts
<mirqui> achava que a verção mais nova era a do unicórnio[
<barna> jcmatos, eu uso o http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ pra fazer pendrive bootavel.
<jcmatos> Blz, barna... Vou testar um aqui, se não der certo baixo esse aí.
<jcmatos> mirqui, a 14.10 tem muitos bugs?
<mirqui> saiu mais recente
<mirqui> logo não foi totalmente depurado
<mirqui> dá uns 2 , 3 meses e tenta usar ele
<mirqui> mas eu mesmo prefiro os lts
<jcmatos> Vou testar aqui!
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bakhtin> Olá, alguém aqui é usuário do Spotify no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> bakhtin  ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-10
<jmauro> Boa noite a todos. Preciso de uma ajuda. Instalei um novo programa no ubuntu 14.04. Ate já achei onde estão as linhas de comando para executá-lo mas não seu como criar um lançador para exectutar diretamente o programa
<leandrobrabo> boa noite
<leandrobrabo> como posso configurar impressora que esta rede windows 7
<leandrobrabo> alguem pode me ajuda nessa questao por favor
<leandrobrabo> ola
<leandrobrabo> alguem aki conectado
<t0ny> utilize o cups
<astroo-> ola
<jmauro> Amigo Leonardo a instrução que tive é para colocar sua dúvida e esperar..
<jmauro> já coloquei aminha e estou esperando..
<astroo-> e relembrar a duvida a cada meia hora para quem nao ter apanhado o assunto
<t0ny> leandrobrabo, utilize o cups
<jmauro>  Boa noite a todos. Preciso de uma ajuda. Instalei um novo programa no ubuntu 14.04. Ate já achei onde estão as linhas de comando para executá-lo mas não seu como criar um lançador para exectutar diretamente o programa
<t0ny> qual seria o programa jmauro ?
<jmauro> O programa da Pimaco para criar e imprimir etiquetas
<jmauro> acrei um pequeno script onde tem 3 linha spara executá-lo e fiz isso manualmente no terminal e funcionou ok.
<jmauro> agora queria criar um icone para executar o programa direto quando clicar no icone (como no ruindows)
<t0ny> so criar o lancador do script jmauro
<jmauro> mas como fazer isto? eu vi umas 2 ou 3 publicações ensinando, com 2 comandos para abrir o painel para criar lançador, mas o segundo comando está dando erro
<jmauro> 1 - sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel --- este funcionou..
<jmauro> 2 - gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new este deu o erro abaixo:
<leandrobrabo> sou leigo no linux
<leandrobrabo> como faço isso
<jmauro> gnome-desktop-item-edit: file:///home/jmauro/Desktop does not have a .desktop or .directory suffix
<t0ny> qual interface vc usa jmauro :?
<t0ny> leandrobrabo, qual ubuntu vc ta usando?
<jmauro> eu uso a que vem padrão do ubuntu
<t0ny> unity?
<jmauro> e o ubuntu é o 14.04
<jmauro> Desculpe Tony aí vc me enrolou, não sei qual é o nome da interface
<leandrobrabo> 10
<leandrobrabo> como vejo a versao
<leandrobrabo> falei besteira
<leandrobrabo> t0ny tem um chat para fala com vc
<t0ny> terminal cat /etc/version
<t0ny> jmauro nunca usei a interface padrao do ubuntu , sempre uso gnome
<jmauro> e como faço para mudar?
<jmauro> e se eu quiser voltar?
<leandrobrabo> t0ny como faço para muda primeiro o teclado
<leandrobrabo> ta tudo errado aki
<leandrobrabo> acabei de instala
<t0ny> sistema > administraçao > teclados
<leandrobrabo> t0ny como muda lingua do teclado
<t0ny> sistema > administraçao > teclados
<leandrobrabo> t0ny instala skype e pelo site da certo
<t0ny> 32 ou 64bits leandrobrabo ?
<leandrobrabo> 32
<t0ny> da sim
<leandrobrabo> por onde faço isso
<leandrobrabo> o teclado t0ny nao consegui
<leandrobrabo> nossa cara sai do windows e um pouco complicado mas to gostando
<t0ny> leandrobrabo, tem sistema ? depois administraçao ?
<t0ny> no começo tudo e dificil
<t0ny> depois vc se acostuma
<leandrobrabo> por onde consigo baixa o skype
<t0ny> www.skype.com
<t0ny> no propio site
<leandrobrabo> t0ny ajuda eu a configura meu teclado o meu notebook e IBM modelo r51e
<t0ny> ajudo leandrobrabo
<t0ny> o modelo dele nao esta certo ja?
<leandrobrabo> nao
<t0ny> entao vamos la
<leandrobrabo> no luga do dois pontos esta çç
<t0ny> a ele esta em pt-br ;x
<t0ny> tem um menu sistemas ai leandrobrabo ?
<leandrobrabo> sim
<t0ny> clica nele
<t0ny> depois
<leandrobrabo> sim
<t0ny> vai ter administraçao
<leandrobrabo> o teclado ta em preferencia
<t0ny> se nao me engano
<t0ny> vai ter disposiçoes
<leandrobrabo> sim
<t0ny> adicionar novo teclado
<leandrobrabo> e agora
<t0ny> e coloca o padrao EUA
<Marcello-MiX> eu consegui instalar o skype no meu ubuntu 64bits com o arquivo oficial no site do skype
<leandrobrabo> tem que adiona estados eua
<t0ny>  no campo País coloque Estados Unidos
<t0ny> e no campo variantes coloque EUA Internacional (com teclas acentuáveis)
<t0ny> conseguiu leandrobrabo ?
<leandrobrabo> nao tem q testa aki
<leandrobrabo> t0ny consegui
<leandrobrabo> t0ny minha impressora esta em rede mas esta no windows 7
<leandrobrabo> como instala aki no linux
<t0ny> ela ja ta compartilhada?
<leandrobrabo> sim
<t0ny> se nao me falha a memoria e so conectar no ip dela
<t0ny> e adicionar via cups
<leandrobrabo> vixi e agora
<leandrobrabo> como faz isso
<leandrobrabo> kkkkk
<t0ny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-impressora-do-Windows-XP-usando-CUPS
<leandrobrabo> t0ny ajuda eu agora como fica isso smb://[Nome do dominio]/guest@[Endereço da maquina]/[Nome da impressora]
<leandrobrabo> onde posso e pelo terminal
<t0ny> abre a pasta leandrobrabo
<t0ny> meu computador
<t0ny> ctrl + l
<leandrobrabo> na aera de trabalho
<t0ny> pode ser l
<leandrobrabo> pronto
<t0ny> leandrobrabo,
<leandrobrabo> pronto t0ny
<t0ny> ctrl + L
<t0ny> smb://ipdamaquinadaimpressora
<leandrobrabo> aki n
<leandrobrabo> aki no linux nao tem gerenciador de impressora ou algum rede
<leandrobrabo> t0ny
<t0ny> o cups
<t0ny> faz isso leandrobrabo
<leandrobrabo> t0ny obrigado vou da uma fussada aki
<leandrobrabo> obrigado pela aula e a paciencia
<leandrobrabo> vlw mesmo
<leandrobrabo> t0ny
<t0ny> opa denada leandrobrabo
<t0ny> tamos ai para ajudar
<leandrobrabo> vc esta aki sempre
<leandrobrabo> t0ny vc tem skype
<t0ny> opa tenho sim
<leandrobrabo> vc pode passa
<leandrobrabo> se nao for encomodo logico
<leandrobrabo> o meu esta como conexaocomputer
<leandrobrabo> nao sou loja nao e nem assistencia tecnica
<leandrobrabo> kkkkkk
<t0ny> tranquilo
<t0ny> bom boa noite
<t0ny> esta na hora de recarregar as baterias
<t0ny> kkkk
<t0ny> ate mais
<t0ny> abrax
<astroo-> ate
<leandrobrabo> abraco
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<RedRat> bom dia
<RedRat> alguem aqui usa cloudflare?
<barna> RedRat, que é isso?
<RedRat> vamos la para uma pergunta difícil, que pode gerar uma flame war XD
<RedRat> atualizar ou não atualizar versão LTS de ubuntu?
<barna> RedRat, como assim?
<RedRat> barna, exemplo
<RedRat> vc tem o 10.04 LTS
<RedRat> atualizar para o 12.04 ou formatar e instalar tudo denovo?
<barna> ah.
<barna> eu pessoalmente sempre faço uma instalação nova.
<RedRat> o que eu acho interessante desta questão é que eu vejo que está bem dividido
<RedRat> ouço muitos falar que não existe problemas
<RedRat> mas também muitos outros falar que não faz de jeito nenhum, prefere subir env nova
<barna> na verdade eu baixo a mini.iso, só instalo o minimo depois vou instalando os pacotes que realmente uso. fica 1000x mais rapido e leve!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<exploitzen> boa tarde!
<CJAC> ajudem me por favor
<mirqui> fala , se der ajudo
<CJAC> estou cançado  de microsoft, e n tenho como comprar um mac
<mirqui> ahaha usa o ubuntu
<CJAC> queria instalar o ubuntu, minha maquina tem 2gb de ram ddr2
<CJAC> roda legal, o 14?
<mirqui> de gratis :)
<mirqui> sim , qual sua máquina ?
<mirqui> haa , já ví , tranquilo
<CJAC> essa maquina infelizmente é um aton que catei da minha irma
<mirqui> o ubuntu roda bem , mas tem sistemas para pcs mais modestos
<mirqui> xubuntu e lubuntu
<CJAC> sei que é uma merda mais hoje depois que meu i7 queimou é o que tenho
<mirqui> dá uma olhada , digita no google
<CJAC> o xumbuto e mais tanquilo?
<CJAC> a interface dele e proxima do ubuntu?
<mirqui> não sei te dizer , mas sei que á para pcs mais simples
<CJAC> beleza. obrigado
<mirqui> não , acho que é kde
<mirqui> tenho um dual core
<CJAC> no a4 o ubuntu roda bem?
<mirqui> e o ubuntu roda tranquilo
<mirqui> não sei te dizer
<mirqui> tenho um dual core e um core i5
<CJAC> blz irmão, obrigadão.
<mirqui> os dois com ubuntu
<CJAC> me desculpe mais sou iniciante no linux
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<CJAC> tenha uma boa tarde
<CJAC> obrigado
<mirqui> eu tbm sou novo na área :)
<Alarcon> Olá Boa tarde
<Alarcon> como faço para atualizar a versão do ubuntu 13 para a 14.1
<gleison> ola
<gleison> tenho um probleminha
<gleison> atualizei do 13.10 para 14.04 com a esperança de resolver;; tenho um eepc 904 hd da asus: o teclado dele da 'doido"
<gleison> oque acontece quando digito  as letras "&LMJUIKO)(* aparece os numeros como se tivesse usando a tecla fn precionada
<gleison> oque pode ser
<gleison> as veses resolve eu precionando shift
<gleison> sou novo no ubuntu cerca de 6 meses
<barna> gleison, ola
<gleison> ola
<barna> gleison, ja tentou mudar o layalt de teclado?
<gleison> ele ta em portugues so nao sei se é abnt abnt 2
<gleison> nao achei
<gleison> onde muda fui em cofig. teclad mas nao achei
<gleison> fui pelo ambiente grafico...
<gleison> nao tentei pelo terminal tb nem achei como
<barna> clica em configurações do sistema>teclado>em baixo tem escrito de vermelho, Entrada de texto
<gleison> sim
<gleison> fui
<barna> lá vc adiciona novos layalts de teclado
<barna> clica no simbolo +
<gleison> certo
<barna> perto ali do + tem o simbolo de um tecladinho, clicando nele vc vê o layalt, ache um q seja igual ao seu.
<barna> gleison, eu sei o q vc ta passando, no meu eeepc 1015n tive esse mesmo problema.
<gleison> hhhheh
<barna> depois lembra de colocar ele pra cima, o primeiro teclado vai ser o teclado padão do seu sistema.
<gleison> sim isso nao se da pra esquecer
<gleison> barna faz tempo que nao uso MIRC esqueci ate colocar cores no texto
<gleison> qual deve ser o layot do teclado
<gleison> ?
<gleison> obrigado <barna>
<gleison> acho que deu certo!
<gleison> boa noite
<rui> anybody here speak portuguese ?
<Daekdroom> rui, sim
<rui> que maravilha! muito boa noite
<rui> estou com umas dúvidas aqui
<rui> poderias me ajudar?
<Daekdroom> Faça sua pergunta no canal e se alguém souber responder, responderá quando ler.
<rui> é bem simples! tenho um computador antigo aqui! um pentium acredito eu com 1 GB de ram , o ubuntu roda numa boa nele ?
<Known_problems> algum editor html tipo o NVU ?
<hugoam> boa noite, pessoal
<rssolivei> rui, rodar ele vai, mas numa boa é outra historia
<hugoam> alguém poderia me ajudar, por gentileza
<rui> tem alguma outra versão mais antiga que vocês me recomendam ?
<rssolivei> vc tem que usar uma distro mais leve. xubuntu, manjaro xfce ou outra similar
<hugoam> já baixei 03 versões do ubuntu, todas de link oficial..já gravei uns 10 cds..todso em baixa velocidade, enfim, NÃO CONSIGO CERREGAR O UBUNTU PELO LIVECD
<rssolivei> eu tenho um hp com 512 de RAM e estou com manjaro xfce nele e funciona perfeitamente
<hugoam> o disco consegue realizar boot, strato a opção live cd, mas o mesmo não carrega
<rssolivei> estranho hugoam . vc conferiu o md5 das isos?
<hugoam> não conferi..de todas as iso baixada, apenas a versão 14.10 de 64 carrega o sistema em live
<hugoam> estou com a versão 14.10 instalada (limpa) , mas estou com serios probelmas
<hugoam> sistema muito instável
<licensed> alguem ja recuperou cartao sd, quando o gparted nao cria tabela de particao tem alguma salvacao?
<Known_problems> liberie, testdisk
<Known_problems> liberie, da uma garimpada lah no vivaolinux.com.br tem muitos tutoriais lah sobre ele.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dtcrshr> o/
<dtcrshr> licensed: tem o ddrescue
<dtcrshr> e o photorec
<astroo-> ola
<Guest72335> eai
<dtcrshr> licensed: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<astroo-> ola
<Guest72335> ola
<dtcrshr> Guest72335: é vc eduardo?
<Guest72335> eu mesmo man
<dtcrshr> aheuahue
<dtcrshr> blz
<Guest72335> kk ss
<licensed> dtcrshr, na verdade nao sei se me expliquei direto.. nao quero recuperar os arquivos, e sim o cartao em si, pra usar no futuro
<dtcrshr> que marca
<licensed> sandisk
<dtcrshr> Guest72335: responde no pvt
<dtcrshr> ah man, joga fora :D
<licensed> e muda algo a marca é? eh sandisk class10 32gb
<licensed> eh novo.. foi o raspberry que queimou vei.. 2 discos
<dtcrshr> less reliable devices
<dtcrshr> puts
<dtcrshr> e essa fonte loca
<dtcrshr> da pra vc fazer um zero fill
<licensed> carregador original do s5
<dtcrshr> que merda man
<licensed> eh dd if=/dev/zero
<licensed> ?
<dtcrshr> eh
<dtcrshr> ai manda uma partiçãõ nova na febre e testa
<dtcrshr> dura ate acabar
<licensed> nao entendi
<dtcrshr> aheuahuehuae
<dtcrshr> Guest72335: responde no pvt seu ney
<dtcrshr> mas é isso mesmo, dd if=/dev/zero of /dev/sdcard
<licensed> vlw
<licensed> vo tentar
<dtcrshr> se tiver muito zuado tenta gravar so uma parte, ai vc escolhe o bloco e qnts vz, depdende do tamanho
<dtcrshr> tipo ....of=/dev/sdcard bs=512 count=3
<dtcrshr> vai gravar 3 bloco de 512
<licensed> dtcrshr, tem problema interromper no meio um zero fill? pq botei bs=4M count=4096 (vi na net antes de vc falar o exemplo)
<dtcrshr> aheuahue
<dtcrshr> acho que nao, considerando que ja ta zuado licensed
<dtcrshr> essa conta nao da os 32?
<dtcrshr> nao, da metade
<dtcrshr> 16gb
<dtcrshr> 16384
<dtcrshr> uai cara, teoricamente ja dava pra dar uma limpada nos primeiros blocos se for essa a treta, ta travado?
<dtcrshr> da ctrl C e manda dnovo com verbose
<dtcrshr> licensed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363842/how-to-make-the-dd-command-be-verbose
<dtcrshr> ve a 13, com o pv e o dialog
<licensed> dtcrshr, eu so queria saber se vai acabar de ferrar o cartao, se eu der um ctrl+c sem ter terminado
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-11
<dtcrshr> vai zuar se vc tirar ele sem desmontar
<dtcrshr> se der ctrl C e varrer dnovo acho que nao da nada
<dtcrshr> ta faz tempo?
<dtcrshr> mas to vazando, falow
<newbie007> :D
<newbie007> e saudade
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Norton> gostaria de saber qual imagem usar para instalar ubuntu 14.04 lts em um processador armv7. obrigado
<dk_millares> raspberry?
<Norton> radxa
<dk_millares> não conhecia essa
<dk_millares> Norton: posso estar enganado, mas acho que pra armv7 não tem.
<dk_millares> deixa eu confirmar
<dk_millares> Norton: http://radxa.com/Rock/prebuilt_images
<Norton> Entã. quando eu coloco ela, na verdade é o lubuntu q instala
<dk_millares> mas não é melhor?
<dk_millares> por ser mais leve e tal
<Norton> é que eu sou novo no linux e o q eu tenho um pouco mais de experiência é o ubuntu
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Norton> vlw
<Norton> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/
<Norton> eu achei isso aqui mas como eu disse, sou novo e ñ sei bem como instalar desse jeito
<dk_millares> em arm nao instala assim Norton
<dk_millares> voce tem que escrever a imagem baixada no SD
<Norton> mas tem como ?
<dk_millares> algo mais ou menos assim
<dk_millares> to falando pela minha experiencia com raspberry e banana pi
<Norton> qualquer uma delas ?
<dk_millares> qualquer uma o que?
<Norton> tem uma lista com algumas imagens. eu posso escolher qualquer uma delas ?
<dk_millares> no link que te passei Norton?
<Norton> ñ. nesse q eu mandei. quando vc clica em armhf generic por exemplo. aparecem algumas imagens de outras placas acredito. posso escolher qualquer uma ?
<dk_millares> vou ver
<dk_millares> Norton: na generic aparece beagleboard e outras
<dk_millares> não sei dizer se são compativeis com a sua placa
<dk_millares> provevelmente não, pois arm é bem diferente de pc x86
<dk_millares> ainda recomendo usar as imagens fornecidas pelo fabricante
<Norton> obrigado pela ajuda dk. desculpa o encomodo
<dk_millares> que isso cara.
<dk_millares> eu tentei no que pude Norton, visto que voce usa uma plataforma que até então eu nunca tinha ouvido falar
<dk_millares> flw Norton e boa sorte nessa quest ai
<dk_millares> vou dormir
<Norton> vlw cara. abc
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ederdasilva2000> Bom dia, gostaria de perguntar aos users se na opiniao de vcs, se eu deixar marcado todas as opçoes de atualizaçoes no ubuntu 14.10, posso desmarcar as nao suportadas depois? ou trará alguma instabilidade, falo das atualizaçoes de pré lançamento e as nao suportadas
<ederdasilva2000> ?
<CassioAlmeidas> como listar os serviços que estão consumindo a internet ?
<exploitzen> netstat -nltp
<exploitzen> vai listar todos os serviços q estão fazendo o esperando algum tipo de conexao.
<exploitzen> mas o que lista processos é o comando top ou htop se voce tiver instalado.
<exploitzen> Para saber o processo que está consumindo mais memória tem a linha de comando:
<exploitzen> ps aux | sort -k 4 -r | head -n 2
<CassioAlmeidas> estou usado internet 3g e o indicador está mostrando uma velocidade de download sem está nada aberto
<exploitzen> tem algumas ferramentas de monitoramente
<exploitzen> monitoramento.
<exploitzen> tem o iftop
<exploitzen> que é uma especie de htop para interface de rede
<exploitzen> pode ser alguma atualização do sistema, ou conexoes que ele faz normalmente quando conectado com a internet.
<exploitzen> tente derrubar sua interface de rede ou desligar a conexao e liga novamente, e veja se o download continua consumindo sua banda.
<CassioAlmeidas> continua
<exploitzen> voce esta no ubuntu?
<CassioAlmeidas> sim
<CassioAlmeidas> achei uma ferramenta pra saber: nethogs
<CassioAlmeidas> sudo nethogs ppp0
<CassioAlmeidas> é o dropbox que está consumindo toda a largura de banda aqui
<CassioAlmeidas> exploitzen: valeu, obrigado!
<exploitzen> Cassio, tem o ntop tbm, que tbm pode te ajudar no monitoramento.
<exploitzen> http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/monitorando-com-ntop.html
<CassioAlmeidas> exploitzen: ok valeu, vou dar uma olhada nele
<maiself> Preciso saber uma coisa sobre o binario do su universal alguem tem como dizer?
<maiself> antigamente as permissoes no sistema de arquivos de cartao de memoria e pendrive eram editaveis sem nenhum problema e eu tenho uma prova em maos
<maiself> hoje um binario de su supostamente "atualizado" nao edita permissoes em CARTAO SD E PENDRIVES PORQUE?
<maiself> SOMOS TODOS VOLUNTARIOS A PUTA ALIEN Q TE MALPÁRIU!
<maiself> A PUTA ALIEN DOENTE QUE LHES RECONTRA MALPÁRIU
<JC__> eai pessoal! queria saber se algem tem um manual do darktable em PT-BR
<JC__> ou se podem me indicar um canal mais apropriado para eu pedir esse tipo de ajuda.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<JC__> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<JC__> tudo certo sim, e com o sr, tudo certo?
<mirqui> ahaha sr , gostei :)
<JC__> hahah
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<JC__> então posso fazer duas perguntas?
<mirqui> ??? ahhaha pode
<JC__> muito bom :)
<JC__> usa o ubuntu pra editar fotos?
<mirqui> sim , o gimp
<mirqui> muito bom
<JC__> e o darktable?
<mirqui> este mnão conheço
<mirqui> é para que ?
<JC__> eu estou apanhando pros editores de imagem do linux :'(
<JC__> é tipo um lighroom
<JC__> lightroom*
<mirqui> o gimp é melhor que o ps
<mirqui> mais fácil de usar
<mirqui> pelo menos para mim
<JC__> entendi
<JC__> eu acredito q seja mesmo
<JC__> mas vc aprendeu onde no youtube?
<JC__> cursos ou algo assim
<mirqui> não , peguei uma imagem .png transformei em jpeg
<mirqui> e comecei a esperimentar
<mirqui> ferramentas , filtros , etc
<JC__> hahaha muito bom
<mirqui> é simples de usar
<JC__> é q sempre usei o ps
<mirqui> o ps é mais complicado
<JC__> sabe como é, usar um novo software é sempre meio complicado no começo
<mirqui> bom mais complicado
<JC__> entendi
<JC__> obrigado mirqui
<JC__> vou saindo aqui
<mirqui> ok , boa sorte :)
<JC__> :)
<Kuhn> eae
<Kuhn> hello
<Kuhn> Estou tento problemas com codecs, alguem entende de codecs no ubuntu aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Kuhn> opa
<astroo-> ola
<trash_> ola..
<Kuhn> astroo- ta ae?
<Kuhn> trash_?
<Kuhn> trash_ ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> estou sempre
<Kuhn> Você manja de codecs no ubuntuu?
<astroo-> nada
<trash_> sim kra..
<Kuhn> você entende trash_?
<trash_> aqui mint. funciona tudo.. pode cre..
<Kuhn> de codecs no ubuntu?
<trash_> sim..
<trash_> nofree
<trash_> vc tem que atualizar repositorio..
<trash_> qual seu ubuntu.. minha net ta muito lenta kra..
<Kuhn> pode dar uma olhadinha no meu tópico pra ver o que vc acha?
<Kuhn> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?board=6.0
<trash_> Kuhn, foda
<Kuhn> eu to usando o 14.04lts
<trash_> ok
<trash_> o uqe vc quer.. tem varios topicos..
<Kuhn> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116205.0.html
<Kuhn> desculpa mandei o link errado
<trash_> ok
<Kuhn> ubuntu é muito melhor que windows pra codar e talz, mas to tendo muita dificuldade em usar ele para coisas rotineiras... tipo instalar codecs... instalar coisas que não estão nos repositórios oficiais, que você não consegue remover/add pelo ubuntu software center...
<trash_> muito complicado.. ja tem outros tutoriais que atualiza tudo.. assim. so lebro que tem um nofree..,  codec nao oficial que é massa
<trash_> pesquisa ai..,  esse comando joe /etc/ld.so.conf
<trash_> o que é
<Kuhn> será que esse aqui dá?
<Kuhn> http://www.wjunction.com/48-technical-security-tutorials/116613-how-compile-ffmpeg-flvtool2-etc-ubuntu-debian.html
<trash_> ta lento kra..
<trash_> vou nessa.. flw.. boa sorte
<renebarbosa> Kuhn, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-12
<licensed_> dtcrshr, deixei o note ligado de madruga, e ainda nao acabou aquele zerofill kkk vou tentar cancelar
<licensed_> 24h ja
<Kuhn> então renebarbosa eu só quero o ffmpeg o mplayer e o mencoder... precisada de builds recentes deles pq estou tendo dificuldades em construir a minha :/
<renebarbosa> hm
<Kuhn> installando isso eu installo esses codecs ou eu instalo outros?
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Kuhn> cya
<astroo-> ciao
<FamilyWolf> Entendi agora o que significa isso é o mesmo que tchau... :-) Muita ignorância a minha
<joao> ola tudo bem boa noite
<joao> a todos que estiver presente
<joao> estou com uma dificudade
<joao> usando ubuntu 14.04
<joao> queria poder asseçar a bios do note mas nao estou conssequindo
<joao> ola
<joao> auquem ai
<Kuhn> opa
<Hagash> .
<Agent_Smith_BR> ..
<JC> Bom dia
<Ernandes> aff
<rvieceli> ola
<rvieceli> alg ai pode me ajudar
<barna> boa tarde.
<barna> to usando 2 conexões, wifi pra internet e eth0 pra rede local (troca de arquivos), só que quando conecto o cabo de rede a internet para, alguem sabe como configurar?
<barna> não sei como pesquisar isso no google. :(
<hggdh> barna: provavelmente tens que ajustar os gateways para cada interface
<barna> sabe de algum tutorial simples? ou anima me ajudar?
<barna> hggdh,
<hggdh> barna: sem tempo agora. Mas tens que editar as conexões de forma a manter o cabo apenas para a rede local (adicionar routes) e a wireless para qualquer outra conexão
<barna> valeu hggdh
<barna> vou pesquisar aki
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<JonathanAleixo> Boa noite pessoal
<omelete> boa
<ELETRONICO_HW> boa noite me podem ajudar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Instalei Lubuntu 14.10 , tenho windows 8.1 , não aparece o Grub não sei pq
<omelete> ELETRONICO_HW,  tenta reinstalar ou verifica se esse pc tem secure boot/uefi
<ELETRONICO_HW> ja desabilitei uefi na Bios , esta em legacy
<ELETRONICO_HW> omelete:
<omelete> tentar ver no wiki como instalar o grub com uefi
<ELETRONICO_HW> pode me passar o link, por favor?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JonathanAleixo> Estou tendo problemas com a instalação. Após instalar fica travando direto. Meu processado é Amd64 Quad Core, pode ter algo haver?
<astroo-> diz o chip video
<JonathanAleixo> Como faço para saber?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<MarconM> alguem sabe se tem como deletar do source.list os repo q estão com defeitos ou fora do ar
<MarconM> tipo automatico kkkk
<JC> boa noite galera!  :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-13
<renebarbosa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iue2RZ1zEaI
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<JonathanAleixo> Olá, bom dia. Alguém pode me ajudar? Tenho tentado sem sucesso instalar o Unbutu, fica travando direto. Na instalação trava, quando carrego o live boot depois de um tempo trava e com muita luta consegui efetuar uma instalção mas ele fica minutos ligados e trava também.
<JoeChan> Gostaria de saber como instalar o compilador G++ no meu ubuntu pela loja do ubuntu.
<JoeChan> Alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<JonathanAleixo> Como consigo entrar no modo de recuperação?
<JAleixo> Boa tarde, como faço para acessar o recevory ??
<JAleixo> *recovery mode
<JAleixo> Não consigo entrar na Grub, ele já iniciar o sistema. Devo apertar alguma tecla?
<JAleixo> Boa tarde, como faço para acessar o recovery ?? Não consigo entrar na Grub, ele já iniciar o sistema. Devo apertar alguma tecla?
<daniel____> gostaria de tirar umas duvidas da minha cabeça
<daniel____> sou usuario wiwdows desde sempre estava pensando em formatar minh maquina com ubuntu
<daniel____> mas pensei nas compatibilidades de drivers ,programas, e jogos que eu tenho muitos e não sei se vai rodar neste software
<daniel____> é isso
<Benedito> gostaria da saber como criptografar uma pasta....
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-14
<Marcello-MiX> como adiciono e excluo contatos da notify list do irc?
<astroo-> depende do programa que usas
<Marcello-MiX> xchat
<Marcello-MiX> hexchat
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Marcello-MiX> %m
<astroo-> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands   talvez
<Marcello-MiX> astroo-, estou pesquisando no google... o prorpio help do IRC só mostra como add
<Marcello-MiX> achei... tem em > Ferramentas > Amigos.... LOL
<astroo-> ok
<Marcello-MiX> !free
<gnew> alguem sabe como eu posso ver as ultimas instalações que foram feitas em um sistema?
<gnew> /join #arch-linux
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja deve ser "tarde" na hora
<corvolino> gnew: canal do archlinux é #archlinux
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ruda> Bom dia galera e bom carnaval
<ruda> tenho uma duvida
<ruda> como faço para saber qual filesystem roda na minha distribuição do Ubuntu ?
<ruda> existe algum comando que posso usar no terminal onde me fale se o que eu estou usando é por exemplo Ext3  ou Ext4  grato
<JuhPiu> hi
<Carlos> Preciso saber se o ubuntu é mesmo imune à virus?
<astroo-> ola pessaol
<astroo-> pessoal
<Cileide> olá boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Cileide> estou tentando fazer o download do ubuntu em um CD para instalar no meu computador mas não estou conseguindo
<astroo-> 1 via pen drive?
<astroo-> que erro da?
<Cileide> diz que está cheio
<Cileide> meu computador era windows mas deu problema não quer iniciar
<Cileide> então quero instalar o ubuntu, posso?
<astroo-> a imagem tem 1.1gb
<astroo-> cd so da no maximo 800mb
<Cileide> hum então vou ter que comprar um pen drive, obrigado
<Cileide> só mais uma pergunta
<astroo-> via dvd da bem e poderes
<astroo-> se poderes
<Cileide> ok
<Cileide> posso instalar o linux sem ter o windows?
<astroo-> claro
<astroo-> sao sistemas operativos independentes
<Cileide> mas vou conseguir instalar pelo pen drive?
<Cileide> pois meu computador quando vou ligar a tela fica preta
<astroo-> no site oficial do ubuntu tem a ajuda de como fazer e depende do bios do teu pc
<Cileide> ta ok
<Cileide> obrigada
<astroo-> se aceita arranque com pen drive ou nao no bios
<Cileide> então vou tentar
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-15
<rsandrade90> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS à poucos dias. Olhando o "Programas e atualizações" vi que em "Drivers adicionais" minha placa wireless está usando um driver alternativo...
<rsandrade90> isso faz alguma diferença?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rsandrade90> Instalei o ubuntu 14.04 LTS à poucos dias. Vi que em "Drivers adicionais" minha placa wireless usa um driver alternativo...
<rsandrade90> isso faz alguma diferença?
<dpasqualin> Olá. Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui tem experiência com empacotamento e gerenciamento de repositórios .deb. Preciso de uma consultoria no assunto. Eu passo os itens que preciso compreender e você me passa um valor.
<dpasqualin> Caso tenha interesse envie uma mensagem em particular por favor com seu e-mail.
<Marlon> oi
<Marlon> Como instalar o ubunto sem nada de grafico ?
<rssolivei> instale o debian, slackware ou arch linux
<FamilyWolf> E aqui um artigo... http://sempreupdate.org/instalacao-ubuntu-minimal/
<rssolivei> tem uma versão do ubuntu para servidores, mas se é para isso, melhor usar uma distro melhor
<FamilyWolf> Ubuntu Minimal é o sistema base do Ubuntu não é a versão para servidores e sim a base do Ubuntu Desktop
<FamilyWolf> Apenas em modo texto e sem uma interface gráfica se assim você desejar
<Guest60634> Sou novo no ubuntu. Nao consigo usar o internet banking...
<Guest60634> acho que preciso de alguma coisa do java
<FamilyWolf> Segue o link
<FamilyWolf> Pra instalar o Plugin Java ai
<FamilyWolf> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/03/como-instalar-java-8-no-ubuntu.html
<Guest60634> Obrigado!
<alvaro> ainda uso o 7 e funciona
<Maiself> FILHADAPUTAALIEN!!!!!!!!!
<Maiself> VOLUNTARIO A PUTA MORRTA Q OS RECONTRA MALAZAR OS PARIU!
<Maiself> MALDITOS ALIENS DESGRAÇADOS! TOMARA Q O MALDITO LIXO ALIEN DE TELEFONE DE PUTa PODRE SDE VOCES NEM SAEQUER DURE UMA SEEMANA NO MERCADO FALOU?
<Maiself> MALDITOS MERDAS! VEM ME PEGAR VEM APARECE QUE SERA SUA ULTIMA VEZ NESSA SUA VIDA ABOMINAVEL DESGRAÇADDA
<platao> ola
<rafael> Boa tarde.
<Leo> ola...  estou tendo problemas para configurar minha placa de som no ubuntu 14.10... alguém pode me ajudar??? ela aparece apenas como saida ficticia
<Leo> o que aparece é o seguinte
<Leo> leonardo@leonardo-Infoway:~$ sudo aplay -l [sudo] password for leonardo:  **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Leo> depois eu tenho...
<Leo> leonardo@leonardo-Infoway:~$ sudo lsmod Module                  Size  Used by ctr                    13049  1  ccm                    17731  1  arc4                   12608  2  rtl8187                64910  0  mac80211              660592  1 rtl8187 rfcomm                 69509  8  bnep                   19543  2  cfg80211              510218  2 mac80211,rtl8187 eeprom_93cx6           13344  1 rtl8187 snd_hda_codec_si3054    13088  1
<Leo> i dont know where is the problem with my soundcard...  can somebody help me?
<omelete> parece q ñ reconheceu, só tá o som hdmi
<omelete> lspic | grep -i audio
<omelete> *lspci
<Leo> apareceu isso
<Leo> leonardo@leonardo-Infoway:~$ lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<omelete> lspci -s 00:1b.0 -k mostra o kernel sendo usado
<Leo> desculpe...  primeira vez com linux...   apareceu isso quando digitei o comando
<Leo> lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) leonardo@leonardo-Infoway:~$ lspci -s lspci: option requires an argument -- 's' Usage: lspci [<switches>]  Basic display modes: -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format) -t		Show bus tree  Display options: -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose) -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device -x		Sh
<Leo> deu isso
<Leo> \lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.1 USB co
<omelete> cfg80211 deve ser esse q tá carregado
<omelete> mas pode ser wireless tb
<Leo> bom...  minha wireless está funcionando de boa... só a placa de som que dá saida ficticia...  meu notebook tem camera e microfone imbutido...
<Leo> não aparecem entrada nem saída nas configurações
<omelete> ñ opções de audio ñ aparece?
<omelete> aqui tenho q mudar, são 3 opções, hdmi, p2, spdif
<Leo> não...  não tem nem a aba harware que nos prints aparece
<omelete> aba output
<Leo___> olá
<pirata-anao> alguém conhece algum bom tutorial para instalação dos drivers das placas de vídeo da nvidia?
<py2ha> lau....
<py2ha> I am dowloading Ubuntu 14.10
<py2ha> Is there anyone here?
<py2ha> quit
<py2ha> exit
<Ernandes> nrs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabrielgmq> Boa noite! eu baixei o arquivo iso do Ubuntu. Eu posso jogar no hd externo e fazer boot assim msm?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> esta a explicar no site oficial do ubuntu como fazer
<gabrielgmq> ah sim. desculpe, eu não localizei esse artigo
<gabrielgmq> vou tentar aqui
<gabrielgmq> obrigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> atençao que o teu pc tem de aceitar na bios
<gabrielgmq> juum
<gabrielgmq> belza
<gabrielgmq> vou tentar
<KurtKraut> gabrielgmq, Não basta 'jogar' o ISO no HD externo não.
<KurtKraut> Não é apenas copiar e colar
<KurtKraut> gabrielgmq, Veja instruções de como preparar um pendrive com Ubuntu, as instruções no seu caso seriam as mesmas.
<KurtKraut> gabrielgmq, Lembre-se que no HD externo a performance é menor do que no HD interno.
<gabrielgmq> Huum. vou tentar de novo desse jeito
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-15
<hggdh> mode -b  *!*@201.59.*
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<LadyoftheLake> Olá. Meu plugin do java não está funcionando, está desativado no 'about:plugins', o que fazer? Versão Ubuntu 14.04.3
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: olá. vc por acaso está falando no google crome?
<LadyoftheLake> shallwe, não, estou usando xchat no irc, mas o problema do java é no mozila
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: a sim ele deve estar desabilitado, pois é pra proteger, novas normas, assim como os plugins de flash
<shallwe> dá uma olhada aqui é ingles mas tem as fotos
<shallwe> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-allow-java-trusted-sites
<LadyoftheLake> shallwe, sim, mas o botão para ativar não aparece aqui
<shallwe> ve se resolve se aparece ali pra habilitar
<shallwe> olha bem ali onde fica o botão é perto do endereço do lado
<LadyoftheLake> shallwe, lá aparece desativado e não há nenhum link para ativar, estou olhando o site que você me mandou tentarei resolver por lá e  se não der pergunto aqui outra vez
<F0K3R> Recentimente o plugin do java foi desativado por questões de segurança, tanto pelo Oracle como pelos Browsers. Não sei se isso tem alguma relação com o seu problema
<shallwe> F0K3R: sim acredito que foi isso que falei
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: e já tentou habilitar ele nas opções do firefox?
<F0K3R> Exato shallwe
<shallwe> F0K3R: é a mesma coisa com o flash, que por mim já deveria vir desabilitado e não ter como habilitar kkkk
<shallwe> coisa do capeta esse flash, já nasceu morto
<F0K3R> kkk
<shallwe> pior que ele era bem legal e tudo, mas não ajustavam nunca, sempre pesadão e cheio de bugs, foram deixando sem otimização nem nada, claro não demorou morreu com a vinda dos portateis
<shallwe> se ainda tivessem melhorado e tudo mais
<F0K3R> Acho que não iria durar muito, mesmo que otimizado. O flash iria continuar pesado para dispositivos moveis
<F0K3R> a melhor otimização dele foi essa, deixar de existir kkk
<shallwe> F0K3R: kkk pior, acho que não teria como deixar leve isso
<LadyoftheLake> eu já fui no about plugins para tentar habilitar, não vi nenhuma opção nas preferências do firefox para habilitar, se o problema for que ele já desativado por essas questões de segurança eu não tenho mais como habilitar? Porque como eu disse no about:plugins não tenho onde clicar para habilitar, só aparece desativado sem nenhum link..
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: deveria ter claro
<shallwe> deixa eu ver se tenho ele aqui pois uso o google chrome
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: se vc entrar no site do java: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre vc não consegue clicar em cima ali da página pedindo pra executar ele?
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: http://projetos.animati.com.br/attachments/download/1551/firefoxact.png tipo essa imagem, não aparece ali em cinza o ativar java?
<LadyoftheLake> shallwe, ok agora eu consegui ativar o icedtea para executar o java fui no complementos e consegui ativar... mas não consigo ainda acessar os sites, aparece que não tenho o javascript...
<shallwe> na realidade javascript já esta junto com o firefox quando ele é compilado nao tem como não ter
<shallwe> javascript não é java
<shallwe> javascript vem junto em todos os navegadores
<shallwe> e o que acontece quando vc clica no "ativar java" quando aparece ? http://projetos.animati.com.br/attachments/download/1551/firefoxact.png
<LadyoftheLake> shallwe,  aeeee consegui! fui no about:config e procurei o javascript, lá consegui mudar o valor para 'true' e voltou a rodar normal... muito obrigada shallwe e quem respondeu aí.
<shallwe> LadyoftheLake: de nada :)
<shallwe> qualquer coisa estamos aí
<sinatra> galera
<sinatra> alguem pode me indicar uma antena wireless pra pc ou note
<sinatra> pra captar rede mais distante ?
<sinatra> usb
<barna> sinatra, tem um usb wifi com entrada pra antena externa, ai rola de vc usar cabo pra conectar uma antena direcional.
<barna> eu tenhum uma aki, cha eu achar pra ver marca/modelo
<sinatra> barna mas essas antenas sao carona ne? nao existe aquelas portateis mesmo ? pegando raio de uns 500m ?
<shallwe> 500m em uma antena usb portatil?
<barna> eu num sei, essa eu ganhei, chama skycity ep-150n imagino q custe barato, ai vc pode usar uma antena mais forte. mas pra 500m vc vai precisar de uma bela de uma antena! e isso num custa muito barato, mas vc pode fazer uma tb, tem vaaaarios tutoriais no youtube.
<sinatra> foi mauu
<sinatra> 50m
<barna> esse adaptador no ML ta entre 30 a 50 R$
<shallwe> sinatra: kkk logo vi
<sinatra> shallwe haha
<sinatra> essas pequena resolve era?
<sinatra> sera*
<barna> eu ja usei antema de 50km, por isso nao estranhei.
<shallwe> sinatra: tem uns que sim
<shallwe> barna: e vc conseguiu colocar o wifi pra rodar em que distancia com essa antena?
<barna> sim, ela usa frequencia de 5mhz.
<shallwe> barna: a ta aí sim
<sinatra> isso mesmo que queria saber qual distancia
<sinatra> da pra pegar
<sinatra> com essa antena pequena?
<shallwe> sinatra: tem várias que alcançam 150m usb mas claro isso depende se tem obstáculos
<shallwe> são 150m livres sem paredes nem nada
<shallwe> se tiver que passar parede ai já era cai muito
<barna> não é pra uso domestico, era pra enviar de uma cidade a outra, tem q ter 2 antenas dessas, uma pra emitir ou pra receber. ai espalha o sinal por antenas comuns.
<shallwe> barna: to ligado, meus pais tem isso na praia, eles recebem o sinal da cidade visinha
<shallwe> e não é que funciona bem :) e rápida o ping até me apavorei kkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkk
<shallwe> claro nao deve ser bem essa mas o princípio é o mesmo é por antena, ou seja chamam de internet a rádio
<shallwe> coisa que já morreu faz tempo
<shallwe> esse de antena é outra versão, não as antigas internets por radio
<shallwe> sinatra: só uma dica, qualquer wifi usb se fores comprar, claro é melhor sempre pegar as que se pode usar antena, tem um banho melhor na distribuição de sinal
<R00T3R> boa tarde a todos ;)
<shallwe> R00T3R: boa tarde
<barna> tarde
<rafael>  /exit
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-16
<R00T3R> #join #vivaolinux
<R00T3R> foi mau desculpem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> dia
<barna> dia
<Elfon> Bom dia a todos
<Elfon> Como faço pra verificar se a placa do pc é compatível com raid?
<Guest71690> bom dia
<Galvao_35> bom dia
<Galvao_35> meu ubuntu esta infectado, o que fazer?
<Galvao_35> System infected
<jaqent> Galvao_35: Desinfectar.
<Galvao_35> e como faco?
<Galvao_35> jaqent
<jaqent> Galvao_35: Removendo o que causa a infecção. Vc percebeu o problema nessa comunicação, se vc continuar sem descrever o que de fato esta acontecendo e sendo hiper genérico nas perguntas o máximo que posso fazer é responder do mesmo jeito. O que não ajuda muito ninguém.
<jaqent> Galvao_35: seria bom se vc refizesse a sua pergunta seguindo a informação que se encontra aqui → http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<Galvao_35> percebo que estao invadindo e mudando as paginas de banco e cartao
<Galvao_35> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15091225/plain/
<jaqent> Páginas de banco (ou qualquer página) podem ser mudadas sem nunca encostar no seu computador. Um atacante pode comprometer seu roteador ou modem e vai ter o mesmo efeito sem precisa encostar na sua máquina.
<jaqent> Galvao_35: Agora só por curiosidade, qual a sua racionalização para aquele one-liner?
<Galvao_35> ta acontecendo isso no meu note. jaqent
<Galvao_35> eu peguei de um tutorial sobre infecao
<jaqent> te recomendo trocar sua fonte de tutoriais.
<Galvao_35> ok
<Galvao_35> nao vale como verdade aquilo? jaqent?
<jaqent> Galvao_35: troca o DNS da sua máquina pelo do seu provedor, ou o do Google, ou qualquer outro que vc confie.
<Galvao_35> ok
<Galvao_35> vou fazer isso
<jaqent> Galvao_35: não, aquilo não vale de nada. Absolutamente nada.
<Galvao_35> blz
<fabricioCruz> Boa tarde!
<fabricioCruz> pessoal, estou com uma duvida na configuração do apache. Esta instalado e funcionando (aparentemente).
<fabricioCruz> Ele cria um virtualhost padrao para a pasta /var/www/html
<fabricioCruz> eu criei outro virtualhost em outra pasta /var/www/teste
<fabricioCruz> o arquivo de configuração esta certo, pois o comando a2ensite registrou ele
<fabricioCruz> mas quando digito o endereco do site ele nao abre. Da erro 404
<fabricioCruz> php funcionando, mysql funcionando
<shallwe> fabricioCruz: boa tarde
<shallwe> isso é mais coisa de php nao muito com o ubuntu, mas eu vou te ajudar igualmente :)
<shallwe> se tiver aí ainda dá um sinal
<fabricioCruz> opa
<fabricioCruz> eu to saindo para o trampo agora. quando chegar te dou um toque.
<fabricioCruz> vou dar uma pesquisada em ais coisas
<fabricioCruz> Obrigado
<R00T3R> boa tarde a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-17
<rubens_> Olá meus amigos, estou me conectando pela primeira vez no IRC.
<rubens_> Alguém saberia me dizer um pouco mais sobre privacidade oferecida por meio de comunicação?
<rubens_> Não sei se aqui é o canal certo. Se não for, alguém poderia me indicar outro canal?
<sinatraa> rubens_ leia o topico do canal
<astroo-> ola bem.vindo entao
<astroo-> o irc se tiveres 1 shell ou assim tens o ip escondido
<rubens_> O que é shell ?
<rubens_> Irei ler Sinatra.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Czernobog> ;D
<astroo-> ate
<K3N1> eae
<Elfon> alguem sabe a diferença do opera para opera-presto?
<aedigital> no
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<sinatra> galera qual linux eu consigo instalar de boa num netbook meio antigo de 1gb de ram?
<xGrind> slitaz
<sinatra> hun
<sinatra> vou da uma olhada
<sinatra> vlw
<xGrind> sinatra, pode testar o lubuntu tb q é mais facil. mas acho que fica meio lento
<xGrind> faz um teste
<sinatra> blz
<sinatra> baixando a iso aqui
<nuno_nunes> sinatra, instala o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-18
<hggdh> para quem estava a perguntar sobre o substituto do Ubuntu Software Center: Gnome Software center (executável: gome-software) acaba de ser liberado no Xenial
<H3ruS_> Oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<R00T3R> Bom dia pessoal
<R00T3R> alguem aqui lembra-se do comando que vc digita na inicialização do ubuntu no grub para entrar somente em modo texto
<R00T3R> motivo pelo qual o drive da nvidea esta travando totalmente a distribuicao preciso entrar para mudar por um padrão no xorg
<aedigital> R00T3R, opa
<aedigital> no menu do grub nao aparece  a opcao recovery mode?
<R00T3R> pior que nao
<R00T3R> preciso que entre sem ativar o video
<shallwe> R00T3R: bom dia, Nvidia?
<shallwe> R00T3R: a sim é já li kkk
<R00T3R> shallwe: :)
<shallwe> R00T3R: vc já alterou a linha de comando no início do boot?
<aedigital> eh, pelo visto uma solucao seria isto ae
<aedigital> tem que ver a combinacao de  teclas que permite acesso grub2 startup screen
<R00T3R> vou ver aqui os comandos mas precisa ser na inicializacao
<aedigital> e ao acessar ele, precisa no final da linha linux
<R00T3R> pois e
<shallwe> sim
<aedigital> adicionar/mudar para 1
<shallwe> R00T3R: é simples
<shallwe> em cima da linha no início tem as opções de aperta E depois C etc não tem? Ai vc edita o grub antes de entrar
<R00T3R> sim
<R00T3R> TIPO UM GRUB_TERMINAL=CONSOLE
<shallwe> isso então
<R00T3R> console
<shallwe> tem que mudar lá
<R00T3R> bele vou queimar aqui vlw
<shallwe> R00T3R: tenta isso
<shallwe> ve se tem isso: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”"
<shallwe> troca por isso: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”text”
<shallwe> não tenho certeza mas é por aí
<aedigital> www.debuntu.org/how-to-change-boot-runlevel-with-grub2
<aedigital> para grub2
<R00T3R> opa acessando
<R00T3R> ;)
<R00T3R> vlw
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<R00T3R> bom dia
<mirqui> blza :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> fala shallwe :)
<shallwe> :)
<Elfon> Pessoal, como faz pro ubuntu deixar de pedir senha ao atualizar?
<shallwe> Elfon: senha de root?
<Elfon> shallwe: isso...acho muito chato esse negócio de senha pra atualizar
<Elfon> pra mim o ideal era não pedir senha nenhuma
<Elfon> pelo menos pra atualizar
<shallwe> Elfon: entendo
<shallwe> mas realmente é uma coisa que eu nunca pensei kkk
<shallwe> alias, dependendo do update ele não pede senha
<shallwe> agora se for algo relacionado ao sistema ele pede
<Elfon> shallwe: no mandriva e derivados tem como configurar isso...aí escolhe senha do root, do usuário ou sem senha
<Elfon> bom..pra simplesmente atualizar nunca vi necessidade de senha do root
<shallwe> Elfon: pois é concordo, já que o usuario normal geralmente é quem instala
<shallwe> talvez seja por segurança
<Elfon> shallwe: mas se tem atualização disponível, é pq está nos repos oficiais ou alguém com acesso de admin configurou os repositorios
<Elfon> mas de qualquer forma não consegui mexer nessa budega
<shallwe> nesse ponto tb concordo
<hggdh> Elfon: root não tem senha no Ubuntu.
<hggdh> a senha que é pedida é a do usuário
<R00T3R> hggdh: boa tarde amigo
<R00T3R> Elfon:  entra no shell  da um su passord root
<Elfon> hggdh: opa...de qualquer forma queria fazer isso sem precisar de senha
<R00T3R> e define a senha do root
<Elfon> R00T3R: eu queria atualizar sem pedir senha...
<Elfon> pq se outra pessoa usar o pc tb pode atualizar
<R00T3R> cara nao tem como pois ai vc ira deixar o ssitema totlamente vuneralvel
<R00T3R> sem senha de root
<R00T3R> tudo relacionado em mecher no sistema ele pede a senha do root
<R00T3R> padrao
<R00T3R> a nao ser como disse mude a senha de root
<hggdh> Elfon: apenas em alguns updates a senha do *usuário* é pedida (kernel, libc, e outros)
<R00T3R> no shell
<R00T3R> e ai na hora do gdm ou xdm vc entre como root + senha
<hggdh> root não tem senha, e não necessita de senha -- use sudo
<R00T3R> ai ele nunca ira pedir pois vc estara como master
<hggdh> alias, usar o sistema como root é genericamente considerado um risco de seguranca
<R00T3R> como o hggdh  exemplo vc vai dar uma ifconfig eth0   vc usa sudo ifconfig eth0
<R00T3R> Elfon:  como disse o hggdh disse nao pela questao invasao nada disso , mas qualquer problema que tiver e fizer errado ja era esta como root detona o sistema
<hggdh> para um outro usuário (não o instalador ter acesso de administrador, defina a conta como tal
<hggdh> o usuário tem que pertencer aos grupos adm e sudo, pelo menos
<hggdh> R00T3R: o Ubuntu partiu para usar sudo; como um administrador tem acesso ao root via sudo, não mais havia razão para senha no root
<hggdh> R00T3R: assim, root é inacessível via login
<R00T3R> verdade estou confundindo com debian amigo
<R00T3R> no debian vc pode fazer isso
<hggdh> de facto
<hggdh> brb -- reboot por conta do libc
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<PauloH> alguém sabe limpar o histórico das atualizações no ubuntu 15.10
<oliverio> o fato do Ubuntu pedi senha do usuário não é para BAIXAR ATUALIZAÇÕES.
<oliverio> a questão é que ele vai baixar e instalar pacotes em diretórios do sistema operacional
<hggdh> PauloH: o que, exatamente, é "histórico de actualizacoes"?
<oliverio> e por questão de segurança, o Ubuntu solicita a senha do usuário pra autorizar mexer nos diretórios binários, kernel, etc
<Elfon> oliverio: sei disso...mas como são atualizações de repositórios poderia fazer sem pedir senha
<PauloH> histórico que fica na central de programas,das instalações e remoção de programas,e tbm as atualização que o ubuntu instala
<Elfon> várias distros fazem isso...só pedem senha pra instalar pacotes
<oliverio> eu, sinceramente nunca pensei na hipótese de remover minha senha
<oliverio> daí não posso te ajudar nisso
<hggdh> Elfon: Ubuntu automagicamente atualiza os repositórios sem pedir senha
<PauloH> eu tbm acho que esse negócio de remover a senha é meio loucura
<hggdh> PauloH: infelizmente nao uso a central de programas, logo não posso te ajudar
<PauloH> eu acho que isso não vai ter jeito de limpar,mas não há problema,é so por gosto mesmo
<sammys> oi, gostaria de saber como crio outra contra de usuario no ubuntu 14.04
<hggdh> sammys: execute o System Settings (não sei o nome em Portugues), e escolha "User Accounts" -- deve ser o último icon no settings
<sammys> deu certo
<sammys> achei um video
<sammys> muito obrigada
<AaronZz> Fala galera, blz?
<aedigital> melhor daqui a pouco
<aedigital> :P
<AaronZz> Queria saber o que vcs fazem para conseguir mexer em arquivos docx no linux?
<aedigital> raramente mexo com isto, mas o writer do pacote libreoffice
<AaronZz> Pois é, infelizmente tenho que trabalhar com esse tipo de arquivo por causa do trabalho... O libreoffice não é totalmente compatível e tem problemas sérios na parte de formatação.
<AaronZz> formatação ligada ao docx.
<AaronZz> arquivos com fotografias perdem a formatação
<hggdh> AaronZz: aa
<hggdh> AaronZz: lamento. Qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<hggdh> AaronZz: alias, parte do problema está na implementacao da Microsoft, que não segue o standard
<AaronZz> uso o 14.04
<AaronZz> O complicado é que a microsoft conseguiu estabelecer esse docx como padrão atualmente.
<hggdh> mais ou menos. A Microsoft estabeleceu docx como padrão para a Microsoft. É claro, a maioria das empresas usam Microsoft, logo...
<hggdh> mas este *não é o padrão. Talvez uma versão mais recente do libreoffice resolva (não sei)
<sammys> criei um outro usuario, e queria que ele compartilhar alguns programas, jogos etc, como proceder?
<AaronZz> atualizei o libreoffice aqui, vou ver se fica compatível.
<hggdh> sammys: se os jogos, programas, etc, foram instalados pela conta do novo usuário, talvez fique um pouco mais difícil. Se, entretanto, estes jogos, programas, etc, forma instalados pelo administrador, já deveriam estar disponívis para todos usuários
<sammys> foi instalado pelo adm
<sammys> pelo usuario admin
<AaronZz> Infelizmente o libreoffice não consegue ler corretamente os documentos em .docx
<AaronZz> vlw pela ajuda.
<sammys> estou baixando de novo
<shallwe> AaronZz: se vc realmente precisa do formato docx usa o word pelo wine, funciona super bem, usa o office starter 2010
<shallwe> é de graça
<slipky> Pessoal, o que fazer quando nem o kill -9 consegue finalizar um processo? já é terceira vez que acontece isso no meu ubuntu 15.10, só rebootando a máquina pra voltar ao normal.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: e ae mestre dos magos! como vai?
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-19
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: long time, sir
<serpherus> nossa quanta animaçao aqui hj
<astroo-> tem sido a media
<shallwe> hou hou hou
<shallwe> é que o brasil ta afundando :)
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> MSN matou o IRC :(
<barna> agora qem ta matando é o telegram
<astroo-> o irc e unico ate hoje nao tem algo igual
<astroo-> telegram nao e anonimo
<astroo-> e por convite so para rir
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, MSN não matou o IRC. Uma coisa tem nada a ver com a outra.
<barna> pois é, mas tem grupos de linux com mais de 600 membros!
<KurtKraut> E usar Telegram para conversar com múltiplas pessoas sobre TI beira o ridículo, além de infantil.
<Dead_Thinker> KurtKraut: eheh, to exagerando, mas eu lembro que muitos amigos foram deixando de usar conforme foram surgindo/se popularizando coisas como ICQ/MSN, Orkut, Facebook etc
<astroo-> pelo menos 90% dos humanos nao tem vontade propria e vao em modas
<Dead_Thinker> na minha opinião, a grande maioria do público de irc hj em dia é técnico
<Dead_Thinker> tanto que brasnet e cia morreram hehe
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Foi em grande parte coincidência. O ICQ, que é antecessor ao MSN. Era tão integrado ao IRC que na BRASnet, no /NickServ info você podia consultar o UIN (número do ICQ) de uma pessoa para adicioná-la no IRC>
<KurtKraut> Dead_Thinker, Então havia uma acolhida aos mensageiros instantâneos, não uma disputa
<KurtKraut> Porque a divisão era: IRC para falar com várias pessoas ao mesmo tempo, principalmente quem você não conhece. E os mensageiros instantâneos para o contrário, falar com poucas pessoas e manter contato com as que já conhece.
<Dead_Thinker> É...
<astroo-> o mal do irc sao as redes nao fazerem nada para 1 nova geraçao a conhecer e nao haver @s suficientes ativos
<barna> o telegram tem um tanto de vantagens, mas o uso de tela dele pra assuntos do tipo q temos aki é ridiculo!
<barna> eu to tentando aprender a usar o bitlbee pra usar ele por programa de irc, tipo xchat e outros.
<Geese_Howard> mas gente, tem tanta gente no irc
<Geese_Howard> brasileiro que é burro mesmo
<Geese_Howard> hoje mesmo, se não fosse os gringos não teria resolvido um problema
<Geese_Howard> tem muito cientista gringo no irc
<Dead_Thinker> Geese_Howard: então, mas tem mta gente técnica
<Geese_Howard> agora, no brasil não tem cientista
<Dead_Thinker> isso n atrai o povão hehe
<Dead_Thinker> mas a galera dev/técnica/computeira tá aqiu
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: poxa, ciência não é "gente técnica"
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: mas concordo
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: povão quer ver foto
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: video
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: frases de auto ajuda
<astroo-> aqui em principio sao mais de metade americanos
<astroo-> segundo uns dados que vi 1 ano atras
<Geese_Howard> é tem muito alemão
<Geese_Howard> frances
<Geese_Howard> russo
<LeandroLuiz> com puteiro
<Geese_Howard> pessoal ligado a softwares especificos
<Geese_Howard> ou linguagens de programação
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Geese_Howard> assuntos como física, matemática, até medicina
<Dead_Thinker> no tempo da brasnet, eu só entrava lá pra putaria mesmo, coisa seria era aqui no freenode
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: tem a virtualife agora
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: canal brasil bomba
<Dead_Thinker> ainda tem uns ai, mas nem me dou ao trabalho, tudo morto
<Geese_Howard> Dead_Thinker: mas eu não tenho saco com os papinhos
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, canal brasil sempre lota, pq os regionais dá pouca gene
<Dead_Thinker> eu tb n tenho mais
<astroo-> ZFS filesystem will be built into Ubuntu 16.04 LTS by default  http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/02/zfs-filesystem-will-be-built-into-ubuntu-16-04-lts-by-default/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> dia!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> e fui :)
<rafael> Boa tarde
<edson> oi
<jaqent> edson: oi
<edson> como vai jaqent?
<sfdebug> alguém sabe como passar arquivos pdf do ubuntu pra o iphone?
<Lambertini> pessoal, boa noite, alguém teve problema com o proftpd de não iniciar  ?
<Lambertini> proftpd.serviceJob for proftpd.service failed. See 'systemctl status proftpd.service' and 'journalctl -xn' for details.
<Lambertini> log tah em branco
<jaqent> Lambertini: o " systemctl status proftpd.service " tb esta em branco?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-20
<thales__> oi?
<astroo-> ola
<thales__> alguém aqui pode me ajudar? estou com problemas no audio do meu laptop
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas ja e "tarde" na hora
<thales__> :\
<astroo-> diz o chip e versao ubuntu
<thales__> bom tenho um cq50 da hp
<thales__> e em qualquer distro do linux, ele produz um chiado
<thales__> exclusivamente no speaker esquerdo do not
<thales__> isso só ocorre no linux, logo creio que não seja problema no hardware
<astroo-> tentaste outra versao do driver?
<thales__> dei uma pesquisada e li sobre desistalar pulseaudio/ausamixer
<thales__> mas não tive muito exito
<thales__> estou no ubuntu mate
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<thales__> ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<jaqent> astroo-: que coisa feia senhor astroo-
<jaqent> alguem com tanto tempo de casa como vc deveria saber que levar as coisas daqui pro pvt nao eh aconcelhavel
<astroo-> eu nao sei de ubuntu...
<jaqent> astroo-: recomendo a leitura das regras do canal http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
<jaqent> ja que aprece que vc anda esquecendo delas
<astroo-> nao achei a regra...
<thales__> :\
<thales__> estou a semanas pesquisando..
<jaqent> astroo-: no link das regras tem um link pro como perguntar nele vc encontra uma recomenda~ao para manter as coisas no canal ( http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar#Fa.2BAOc-a_perguntas_no_canal.2C_n.2BAOM-o_em_privado )
<astroo-> se quiseres nao volto ao canal
<jaqent> quando tu leva pra privado tu tira a chance de outra pessoa ajudar no processo, ou mesmo alertar sobre aspectos do que vc esta recomendando
<astroo-> para mim nao vale de nada na pratica para mim
<jaqent> nao estou dizendo pra vc nao voltar ao canal, soh pra nao acostumar os users novos a ir contra as regras
<jaqent> o movimento deveria ser o contrario
<jaqent> acostumar eles a seguirem elas
<astroo-> eu tentei achar o chip dele e nada
<jaqent> astroo-: poderia ter feito isso aqui
<astroo-> faço lembrar que nunca nem uso ubuntu
<thales_> bom meu not é um cq50 212br da hp
<thales_> se alguem estiver disposto, o problema é no speaker esquerdo dele
<jaqent> meu ponto eh respeite as regras da casa, tu ia curtir que alguem fosse no seu projeto fazer as coisas ao contrario?
<thales_> e só ocorre no linux mesmo
<thales_> no win funciona normalmente
<astroo-> pronto nao volto aqui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal para sempre
<jaqent> lol
<astroo-> eu fiz o funeral do irc em lingua portuguesa no inicio do ano
<astroo-> so falta fazer 1 campa
<jaqent> thales_: o chiado acontece com qualquer volume ou soh quando esta no maximo?
<thales_> bom
<thales_> o chiado ocorre fica maior conforme eu aumento o volume
<thales_> apartir dos 50% já é perceptível
<thales_> também notei que seu eu colocar o balanço totalmente pra direita
<thales_> fica ok, porém o som mono não dá :\
<jaqent> thales_: outra pergunta, o volume dele no linux eh igual nos outros SO ou eh mais alto?
<thales_> o mesmo
<thales_> ou melhor
<thales_> tem aquela barrinha que vai pra depois do 100%
<thales_> deve ter um ganho ali
<thales_> mas com menos que 100% já rola o chiado
<jaqent> ok entao provavelmente nao seja o ganho
<thales_> não :\
<thales_> me diz uma coisa
<thales_> tem como eu desabilitar o driver do mic?
<jaqent> thales_: poderia colocar a saida de um comando em um paste da vida tipo o http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<thales_> claro
<jaqent> lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<thales_> o que eu ponho no lugar de audio?
<jaqent> eh desse jeito mesmo
<thales_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15139661/
<jaqent> um segundo
<thales_> tranquilo ^^
<jaqent> thales_: tu pode fazer um teste pra mim. No seu mixer, abaixa o PCM pra uns 50% ou menos e testa o seu audio
<thales_> eu rodo o alsamixer no terminal?
<jaqent> pode ser
<thales_> ok
<thales_> eu baixei totalmente o PCM
<thales_> a música para
<thales_> porém o chiado permanece
<jaqent> e se vc mutar os mics?
<thales_> o pcm não influencia no chiado
<thales_> como faço isso?
<jaqent> aperta F4 pra ir na parte dos mics
<jaqent> ai tu usa o M pra mutar
<jaqent> seleciona eles com o direcional e aperta M neles. Vai ficar marcado MM na parte de baixo da barra
<thales_> não foi
<thales_> apareceu a parte dos mics
<thales_> porém aperto M e nada
<jaqent> thales_: isso acontece soh nos speakers ou com fone tb?
<thales_> posso testar com os fones
<thales_> os fones não funcionam
<thales_> deixei todos os controles do F4 sem 0
<thales_> :(
<thales_> taí?
<thales> alguém por aí?
<Guest85603> oi/
<thales2> oi?
<thales> oi?
<Guest18677> alguém por aí?
<saga> Olá bom dia!
<saga> Alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida sobre o Ubuntu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia a todos
<saga> Bom dia
<Romildo_Vitorino> diga a duvida, se alguem souber vai responder
<saga> Eu instalei o Wine, o PlayOnLinux, e tentei jogar o jogo World of Warcraft, quando eu ínicio ele da um erro #132, que é por causa que ele não tá executando em 32 bits, o jogo não roda em 64. Dai eu resolvi isso, mas quando vou iniciar o jogo o Wine da um tal de erro POL
<R00T3R> bom dia a todos
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa noite
<merlim> noiteeee
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> da ultima vez houve 1 mal ententido e voltei
<merlim> astroo-: fala ae man
<astroo-> ola
<merlim> fala astro
<astroo-> merlim  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-21
<root2_> olá
<ranier> oi?
<ranier> alguém por aí?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ranier> alguém por aqui?
<ranier> oi??
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> fui inventar de instalar o fedora 23 em outra partição e se foi meu grub kkkk, ele não reonheceu o antigo
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. nunca usei o fedora. tenho preferencia por sistemas que usam o sistema de empacotamento deb.
<Romildo_Vitorino> o fedora usa grub?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<shallwe> bom dia
<Romildo_Vitorino> td em paz. muita chuva nesse domingão aqui em santa rita/pb
<shallwe> comigo nao sei, acho que eu preferia ter cancer do que instalar de novo esse fedora 23 :)
<mirqui> aqui sol e calor
<shallwe> não tem como kkkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> dizem que o fedora é um campo de testes para o hed hat por isso tem muita instabilidade
<shallwe> agora eu entendo pq o ubuntu é a distrubuição mais instalada, vc não tem que se preocupar com nada na hora de instalar a não ser a partição, assim como windows ) já no fedora quero ver conseguir dar o boot kkkk
<mirqui> qual sistema vc usa romildo ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> ubuntu 15.10
<shallwe> simplesmente nao tem jeito da dar boot nesa coisa
<mirqui> uso o 14.04
<mirqui> com kernel 4.0
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu estava com o 14.04 mas quando fiz uns testes optei pela 15.10 devido melhorias no desempenho do video
<Romildo_Vitorino> uso placa de video integrada ati
<mirqui> eu uso só pela internet e alguns programas
<Romildo_Vitorino> roda melhor no 15.10 pelo menos foi o que eu achei ao usar
<mirqui> atualiza o kernel
<mirqui> está no 4.3 me parece
<Romildo_Vitorino> ate semana passada tava com dual boot com windows 10
<mirqui> vc precisa de performance em vídeo ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> removi o windows. agora so ubuntu
<mirqui> da uma olhada em kernel low latence
<Romildo_Vitorino> mirqui, nao previso de performance mas eu notava problemas ao assistir alguns videos pelo firefox e pelo totem
<mirqui> haa
<Romildo_Vitorino> agora esses problemas sumiram
<mirqui> mas ai pode ser o ferefox
<mirqui> haa sim , tranquilo então
<Romildo_Vitorino> sim, eu notei que no firefox ainda nao ta 100% mas acho que isso se deve a renderização de video do proprio firefox
<Romildo_Vitorino> mesmo no windows ele tinha alguns problemas
<mirqui> haaa , bom , se melhorou , melhorou :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> nuns testes que fiz com peacekeeper uns dias atraz, eu notei que o firefox em termos de renderização dava geralmente 30fps, o chrome e ate o novo microsoft edge tava mais de 50fps
<Romildo_Vitorino> galera do firefox previsa dar uma olhada nisso
<mirqui> eu jogo jogos simples
<mirqui> mas manda um help para a mozila
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra ser sincero nao tenho nenhum jogo aqui. so aqueles joguinhos bestas do facebook e olhe lá
<Romildo_Vitorino> meu uso é mais internet e office
<mirqui> tem libre office na cloud agora
<mirqui> vc conhece ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao sabia. mas geralmente esses offices online sao bem limitados em comparação as versoes desktop
<mirqui> não , tem várias funcionalidades , acho que todas
<mirqui> https://www.rollapp.com/libreoffice
<mirqui> da uma olhada
<Romildo_Vitorino> o google docs por exemplo, importei pra ele uma planilha do calc e eles desconfigurou geral. acho que o suporte dele a odf é ruim
<mirqui> bom , ai não conheço o docs
<mirqui> ví desse só o writer
<mirqui> mas da uma olhada , talvez te agrade
<Romildo_Vitorino> dei uma olhada. me parece que jogaram o libreoffice no browser. pelo menos visualmente
<shallwe> bem bom isso online só tem um problema
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas senti lentidão acho que por funcionar online
<mirqui> sim , depende se sua internet
<Romildo_Vitorino> minha net é uma bosta infelizmente
<shallwe> geralmente são lentos pq envolvem muito script
<shallwe> mas vou testar esse link ai gostei :) valeu
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> vou ficar com minha versao offline mesmo. :)
<mirqui> claro este é um quebra galho
<mirqui> quando não tivver o office
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: eu uso offline e salvo minhas coisas no dropbox
<shallwe> fica bem legal nunca perco nada
<Romildo_Vitorino> mirqui, semana passada dei uma olha no 16.04 e notei que removeram a central de programas do ubuntu da instalação padrao
<mirqui> não da nada cara
<Romildo_Vitorino> vao usar a central do gnome, mas achei ela muito capada. talvez porque seja um beta ainda
<mirqui> tem o terminal
<mirqui> haa , central do gnome
<mirqui> eu uso mais o terminal , é maisrápido
<mirqui> uso poucoss programas
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu tambem. so suava a central de programas pra instalar o google chrome. mas posso fazer isso por terminal claro
<mirqui> então é fácil saber o nome e teclar no terminal
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: eu acho que eles irao trocar a central de programas é por isso
<mirqui> o google chrome pego no site mesmo
<Romildo_Vitorino> ate agora poucas novidades na 16.04
<mirqui> é a integração que é o mote
<mirqui> no 16.04
<mirqui> mobile \pc
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas a integração nao ficou pra 16.10?
<mirqui> ou 16.10 , não sei direito
<mirqui> sei que o mote é convergencia
<barna> salve chegando agora no papo, vi vcs falando de novidades na 16.04.
<mirqui> fala barna :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> a integração depende do mir e do unity 8 e esses dois por padrao so na 16.10 ao menos é o que dizem
<barna> em geral as LTS quase não trazem novidades em relação a ultima versão, ele focam em corrigir bugs e estabilidade.
<barna> bom mirqui ?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<barna> já a 16.10 podem esperar muuuuuuitas novidade e muuuuuuuitos bugs.
<barna> bomt b
<Romildo_Vitorino> barna, isso que tenho notado na 16.04, atualização de programas e kernel, correção de bugs
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> barna
<barna> Romildo_Vitorino, isso é o pedrão q a canonical segue desde 2006
<barna> a cada 2 anos uma versão LTS, quase sem novidades, menos bugs e afins.
<mirqui> qual o kernel da 16.04 ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> a ultima vez que vi tava 4.2
<barna> a cada 6 meses uma versão "de teste" com suporte por apenas 9 meses.
<mirqui> vou tentar usar na 14.04
<barna> se não for o 4.2 sera algo muito perto
<mirqui> o kernel 4.2
<shallwe> é a 4.2 o kernel
<barna> o 4.2 e o catalyt ja fizeram as pazes?
<Romildo_Vitorino> quero ver como vao ficar os outros sabores do ubuntu que nao pretendem usar o mir
<Romildo_Vitorino> a canonical com certeza vai focar no mir e deixar de lado o xorg
<barna> mas isso só começa no 16.10 e se rolar solta na LTS 18.04
<mirqui> vou lá pessoal , bom almoço :)
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. eu sei que ate que expire o ciclo de vida da 16.04, la por 2021, nao teremos que nso preocupar com esse problema. mas ate la terão que arrumar uma solução
<shallwe> ubuntu é uma maravilha depois de perder meu grub, meu boot apagar ro grub etc, foi só instalar o ubuntu em uma outra partição que tudo voltou ao normal :)
<shallwe> não adianta inventar, a distro com mais suporte e mais fácil é o ubuntu
<Romildo_Vitorino> shallwe, isso é inegavel. instalação e configuração super amigaveis
<shallwe> sim e as versões lts então nem comento
<shallwe> é por isso que eu só recomendo distribuições de ubuntu tais como xubuntu, lubuntu etc
<Romildo_Vitorino> o bom do ubuntu é que nao tem tanto penduricalho rodando em segundo plano como no windows 10
<Romildo_Vitorino> ja vem com office e a maioria do que se precisa instalado. é instalou, usou.
<Romildo_Vitorino> claro que ainda precisa de uns pequenos ajustes
<Romildo_Vitorino> no meu pc por exemplo, apos a instalação é obrigatorio instalar o ubuntu-restricted-extras openjdk7 com o icedtea, unity-tweak-tool, hexchat e synaptic
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: eu uso windows 10 na outra partição, e dependendo do pc ele roda bem, mas claro que ubuntu é mais leve em alguns casos
<shallwe> e vc tb nao pega aquele monte de spys kkkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> uma coisa que gosto de fazer é ajustar as fontes pra 9. acho exagerado o tamanho 11
<shallwe> e alguns programas como libreoffice, inkscape etc rodam melhor no ubuntu que no windows
<Romildo_Vitorino> alias, uma coisa que sempre achei exagerada no gnome que de certa forma veio pro unity é o tamanho das coisas. td com mania de grandeza. kkkk
<shallwe> hexchat? eu uso i pidgin com plugin pra facebook e irc :) tudo em um só
<shallwe> isso de ter vários apps pra várias coisas é um pé no saco, gosto de tudo em 1
<Romildo_Vitorino> o chat do face continua funcionando no pidgin?
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: com o novo plugin sim
<shallwe> o purple alguma coisa
<Romildo_Vitorino> ah tah. porque eu tinah deixado de usar porque tinham removido o suporte. entao vou dar uma olhada. embora eu tenha poucos contatos com quem converso no face. e a maioria na verdade eu procuro é evitar, povo chato. kkkkkk
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino: a sim povo que sempre te chama é o que não falta :)
<shallwe> mas como uso pra conversar com alguns amigos por lá entao acabo usando o plugin
<Romildo_Vitorino> hora do rango. bom a apetite a todos
<shallwe> vlw bom almoço
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde
<PauloH> pessoal ai tem que atualizar ai em cima,em vez de colocar 14.04.3 tem mudar para 14.04.4
<R00T3R> boa tarde a todos
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ranier> olá?
<astroo-> ola
<ranier> estou com problema com o pulseaudio do meu linux
<ranier> alguém por aqui entende disso?
<hggdh> aviso aos navegantes: Linux Mint sofreu um hack; downloads realizados ontem, Feb 20, podem tem um backdoor
<hggdh> ranier: eu não entendo muito de som -- apenas uso. Mas, sempre é bom descrever o problema, e informar tua versão de Ubuntu
<astroo-> e chip e
<ranier> o problema ocorre em qualquer distro, e se trata de um chiado no audio, receio que seja problema com o driver intel
<ranier> no windows funciona normalmente, já descarto que seja hardware
<hggdh> ranier: uso audio Intel, e não tenho problemas.
<hggdh> lsusb
<ranier> eu tenho pesquisado bastante sobre isso
<ranier> e tudo que achei foi algo sobre editar o alsabase.conf
<ranier> editei de diversas maneiras e não obtive nada diferente :(
<DirtDaniel> fala ae galera
<astroo-> ola
<DirtDaniel> alguém aí usa um desses gerenciadores de janela estilo tilling? i3wm, xmonad, awesome etc?
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Nano-Darw> Hello.
<Nano-Darw> Olá.
<nanga> Nano-Darw, Heep
<Nano-Darw_> \
<Nano-Darw_> Comando dpkg executa sem sudo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-17
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<fael> Noite!
<astroo--> ola epssoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-18
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<Lavinho> boa tarde
<Lavinho> alguem me pode explicar pk o meu netbook freeza com ubuntu
<Lavinho> '
<Lavinho> e com windows nao
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ola pessoas que fazem amor
<JavaNunesRosenbe> pessoas que gostam de dar
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-19
<merlim> astroo--: blz mano
<merlim> boa noite
<astroo--> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo--> le o privado
<thenets> Oi, pessoal. To pesquisando na internet, mas eu n consigo achar qual opção é melhor. Vocês têm ideia do melhor jeito de instalar os últimos drivers pra Radeon R7 370? To usando Ubuntu 16.04
<thenets> seja na mão ou repositório
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<thenets> tranquilo ^^ to instalando um monte de coisa aqui. Vou ficar um tempão no grupo
<astroo--> es novo aqui?
<thenets> sim. Nem sabia que isso existia. Acabei encontrando por acaso quando procurava um jeito de instalar os drivers da AMD
<astroo--> bem-vindo
<thenets> vlw mano xD
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<locodir-user> help
<locodir-user> --help
<Lavinho> boa tarde
<Lavinho> alguém me sabe dizer como instalo ubuntu 16.10 em lenovo ideapad 100s 11" lby
<Lavinho> ?
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-12
<broftkd> bom dia!
<broftkd> Alguem?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> estou sempre e agora de saida
<broftkd> opa
<broftkd>  até mais então
<astroo-> le o privado
<digo> alguem sabe me dizer o que vai acontecer quando acabar o adobe flash ? como vai ficar os jogos em flash no ubuntu
<digo> eu uso e estou com essa duvida
<digo> ficar sem os jogos em flash no ubuntu vai ficar ruim
<digo> eu jogo o ludi pelo ubuntu
<digo> ludijogos
<digo> jogo tb zynga poker pelo face
<R00T3R> Boa tarde galera por favor alguem aqui usa o WPS Office . ?
<perboyre> boa tarde!!!
<perboyre> precisando instalar o driver de rede wifi no ubuntu 14.04
<perboyre> alguem poderia me ajudar?
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-13
<lobocode> @nanga
<lobocode> jurava q tu era um bot
<lobocode> ouch
<hggdh> lobocode: pois então vives!
<lobocode> hggdh e ai rapaz
<lobocode> hggdh um dia desses ia te perguntar sobre a cidade de Austin que imagino que o sr. saiba sobre
<lobocode> :)
<hggdh> lobocode: Austin é um local bom para viver
<hggdh> morrotes em volta, vida cultural intensa
<hggdh> nem muito frio nem muito quente
<lobocode> hggdh ainda pesquisando. Pretendo sair do Brasil daqui a uns 2,3 anos. Estou me preparando pra isso. Austin me pareceu interessante...de outra ponta, penso em algo como Cork - Irlanda...
<hggdh> bem. Minto -- no verão *é* muito quente
<lobocode> Q se parece mais com a cidade q vivo hoje no Brasil...
<lobocode> :)
<lobocode> hggdh sou natural de Salvador BA...mais quente que lá, acredito que só RJ
<lobocode> rs
<hggdh> heh
<lobocode> Mas hj moro no sul de MG
<hggdh> Irlanda é um pais bom
<hggdh> ah, Cork é ao sul da Irlanda, não é tão frio
<hggdh> lobocode: seja como for, não considere Phoenix, AZ. Muito, mas *muito* quente no verão
<hggdh> tipo 45C e para cima
<hggdh> (estive lá, ano passado, em Maio (primavera). Durante o dia temps estavam em 44C
<lobocode> hggdh este ano irei emitir meu passaport, me preparar melhor no english e melhorar meu curriculum tbm
<lobocode> hj sou homem casado, n ta tão simples qto antes kkkk
<lobocode> :)
<oliverio> lobocode, trabalhando com que?
<hggdh> heh
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-14
<wellingtonr> Bom dia, pessoal. Alguém ja teve problema de travamento ao tentar utilizar o OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) ? todas as vezes que eu tento utiliza-lo meu notebook trava e tenho que reiniciar forçadamente
<wellingtonr> Ubuntu 16.04
<lobocode> wellingtonr usa um dumpCache do swap pra ver se melhora... sudo apt install zram-config -y
<lobocode> depois reinicia a máquina pra fazer efeito e testa
<wellingtonr> lobocode, opa!! valeu, vou testar e dou um retorno aqui :)
<wellingtonr> lobocode, não deu
<zerokk> dá pra usar ubuntu com 512mb de ram numa maquina virtual?
<hggdh> se for o Ubuntu *server* (sem DE) sim.
<zerokk> to pensando em instalar uma maquina virtual
<zerokk> é pra deixar um macro rodando na maquina virtual, aí posso usar o pc ao mesmo tempo fora da maquina virtual
<hggdh> eu estou, no momento, conectado ao IRC via um Ubuntu server, e usando 200M de memória principal
<zerokk> to usando um macro no firefox, segundo o gerenciador de tarefas ele usa 1,5gb
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-15
<Valeyard> what variable do i have to change in weechat.conf to change the color of that red block? Image: https://prnt.sc/iex0u6
<astroo-> this is the portuguese language
<astroo-> is #ubuntu  english
<Valeyard> nuss, errei o canal
<Valeyard> kkkkkkkk
<Valeyard> eu ia mandar no #weechat
<Valeyard> mals
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Valeyard> q
<astroo-> ate
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-16
<zerokk> onde q ve quanta ram ta gastando?
<nuno_nunes> https://i.imgur.com/F2MMZ0m.png
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-17
<zerokk> deixei a maquina virtual com 1 GB de RAM, mesmo com 50% livre ele começou a usar 30% de swap com o firefox aberto e mais nada
<hggdh> browsers usam bastante memoria. Esperado.
<zerokk> swap não era pra usar só se chegar a uns 90% de ram?
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-18
<tiago> preciso configurar wireless
<Guest5555> como faço?
<Guest5555> instalei ubuntu 16.04 lts e wireless não ativa
<tiago_> como ativar wireless no ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<lobocode> astroo- em pensar q e imaginávamos a anos q você era um bot
<lobocode> kkk
<lobocode> sempre fiel nos canais
<astroo-> nunca sou 1 bot
<astroo-> e sempre com o super projeto cultural
<astroo-> que haver se e agora tem 1 equipa a funcionar finalmente
<astroo-> e que sera a melhor coisa nos ultimos anos pelo menos para o mundo linux
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-11
<Boomer> E ae rapazeada
<Boomer> tranquilidade?
<marquezini> alguem (>18) que trampa com TI?
<Boomer> vaga emprego?
<marquezini> não mano, chora msm
<marquezini> q bosta de área em
<Boomer> uAHSuhAUSHAUSH
<marquezini> como diz na desciclopedia
<Boomer> depende da empresa
<marquezini> "a sala de engenharia era do lado.."
<Boomer> onde eu trampava era suave
<Boomer> UAHSuHASuHASuHASuHAS
<Boomer> mais faz TI para somente formatar computador para a familia
<marquezini> bem por ai
<marquezini> instala camera
<marquezini> o maximo q fiz no linux foi um servidor pra cftv
<marquezini> vc é de onde
<Boomer> mexer em linux é suave
<Boomer> SP
<marquezini> sampa é o lugar pra ti
<marquezini> so do interior de SP
<marquezini> região de são josé do rio preto, ouviu fala
<Boomer> já sim
<Boomer> passo por ai quando vou pra goias
<marquezini> aqui tem bastante cantor sertanejo
<marquezini> kakakakaka
<Boomer> uHASUhUHASuAUASsua
<marquezini> é, goias passa aqui
<Boomer> muita muie bonita?
<marquezini> festa de peão tem
<marquezini> tem uns cabaré bom tbm
<Boomer> uahsuhasuhasuh
<Boomer> ai sim é vida
<marquezini> e trampo ai em sampa, é foda acha? aqui nos usa o classificados
<Boomer> ta nada
<Boomer> só procurar na internet
<Boomer> vagas.com, infojobs.com.br, catho.com.br
<Boomer> esse ai encontra varios
<Boomer> esses*
<marquezini> vo volta assina essa merda de catho
<marquezini> so catha dinhero nosso esse carai
<Boomer> nem perde tempo man
<Boomer> vagas e info ta bom pra caramba
<marquezini> vo da uma sapeada pra analista de suporte
<Boomer> Falou man
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-12
<v3n0m-> Alguem ai?
<B00m3r-BR> Alguém?
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-16
<abstradelic> ok
<abstradelic> BoMDiA !
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-17
<B00m3r-BR> Alguém?
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mmarconm> tarde
<mirqui> blza mmarcon , como vai vc :) ?
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-11
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-13
<under> :D
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-15
<ruffles> alguem aqui faz dualboot macos x linux ?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-16
<mirqui> bom dia :)
